# Why Would Holocaust Deniers Lie.



## freemind

Who would have reason to lie about the holocaust and why.  If the holocaust happened as is generally believed, why would there be those who would deny it.  Let's list the reasons.
  1.  To make money.  There are people who write books or give lectures to make money by supporting all sorts of conspiracy theories.  I imagine holocaust denial would fit right in.
  2.  To cover the guilt of having killed so many "innocent" people.  Which is no reason to me.  There are people out there who would say that even if 6 million Jews were killed, it wasn't nearly enough.
  3.  To help sell the idea of White patriotism not being so bad by saying White patriots didn't kill as many Jews as is generally believed.
  4.  Those who don't like the Jews would likely be interested in slandering them by saying that the Jews mostly made up the whole holocaust thing.

  Now let's say that the holocaust was largely a fabrication.  Why would people lie by saying that 6 million Jews were killed.  Let's list those reasons.
  1.  For the victors to demonize their enemies is a tactic that is probably as old as mankind.  A holocaust story would help do that.
  2.  In 1933, a London newspaper headline read, "Judea declares war on Germany."  And in war it is said that truth is the first casuality.  The Jews controlled the movie industry.  They may have also had a major influence in the raido industry.  This gave them a huge "soapbox" from which to spread their lies.
  3.  Jews probably sought revenge against the Germans for having dared to deport or force out the "chosen of GOD!"
  4.  Reparations were made by Germany for the whole holocaust thing.  As far as I know, they're still being made.  If the holocaust was shown to largely have been a fraud, those reparations would dry up.  Jews may even have to pay most of them back.
  5.  The U.S. might lessen its funding of Israel.  A country that it already gave nuclear weapons to.
  6.  By playing the "pity" card, Jews can get away with far more.
  7.  For many Christians, a good way to prove the power of their imaginary god is to support the Jewish people.
  8.  If the holocaust was ever disproved, Jews might again be persecuted.
  9.  National Socialism was economically sucessful.  Capitalism wasn't and still isn't.  To support "The American Way," it would be very helpful to discredit National Socialism in any way possible.
  10.  Stalin was the real monster.  The holocaust and other things could be supported so the U.S. doesn't look so bad for having supported Stalin.
  11.  If the holocaust was shown to largely be a fraud, most people would feel extrmemly suckered.  They would lose even more faith in the U.S. government.
  12.  German National Socialism wasn't into the whole multiethnic society thing that is constantly being shoved down Americans throats.  So to support their multiethnic society, they have to discredit the White patriot national socialist party.  Etc.

  Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.


----------



## namvet

there used to be a ton of denier's on here but they took a hike when they couldn't sell their phony baloney BS. I suspected most were Muslims. the story goes they hate Jews because the Holocaust got more world attention then them. Ike suspected this would happen so that's why it was well documented with photos and video at wars end. 

link

he was so disgusted with this he refused to show up at the surrender. sending staffers instead


----------



## Asclepias

freemind said:


> Who would have reason to lie about the holocaust and why.  If the holocaust happened as is generally believed, why would there be those who would deny it.  Let's list the reasons.
> 1.  To make money.  There are people who write books or give lectures to make money by supporting all sorts of conspiracy theories.  I imagine holocaust denial would fit right in.
> 2.  To cover the guilt of having killed so many "innocent" people.  Which is no reason to me.  There are people out there who would say that even if 6 million Jews were killed, it wasn't nearly enough.
> 3.  To help sell the idea of White patriotism not being so bad by saying White patriots didn't kill as many Jews as is generally believed.
> 4.  Those who don't like the Jews would likely be interested in slandering them by saying that the Jews mostly made up the whole holocaust thing.
> 
> Now let's say that the holocaust was largely a fabrication.  Why would people lie by saying that 6 million Jews were killed.  Let's list those reasons.
> 1.  For the victors to demonize their enemies is a tactic that is probably as old as mankind.  A holocaust story would help do that.
> 2.  In 1933, a London newspaper headline read, "Judea declares war on Germany."  And in war it is said that truth is the first casuality.  The Jews controlled the movie industry.  They may have also had a major influence in the raido industry.  This gave them a huge "soapbox" from which to spread their lies.
> 3.  Jews probably sought revenge against the Germans for having dared to deport or force out the "chosen of GOD!"
> 4.  Reparations were made by Germany for the whole holocaust thing.  As far as I know, they're still being made.  If the holocaust was shown to largely have been a fraud, those reparations would dry up.  Jews may even have to pay most of them back.
> 5.  The U.S. might lessen its funding of Israel.  A country that it already gave nuclear weapons to.
> 6.  By playing the "pity" card, Jews can get away with far more.
> 7.  For many Christians, a good way to prove the power of their imaginary god is to support the Jewish people.
> 8.  If the holocaust was ever disproved, Jews might again be persecuted.
> 9.  National Socialism was economically sucessful.  Capitalism wasn't and still isn't.  To support "The American Way," it would be very helpful to discredit National Socialism in any way possible.
> 10.  Stalin was the real monster.  The holocaust and other things could be supported so the U.S. doesn't look so bad for having supported Stalin.
> 11.  If the holocaust was shown to largely be a fraud, most people would feel extrmemly suckered.  They would lose even more faith in the U.S. government.
> 12.  German National Socialism wasn't into the whole multiethnic society thing that is constantly being shoved down Americans throats.  So to support their multiethnic society, they have to discredit the White patriot national socialist party.  Etc.
> 
> Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.


You left out stupidity. Anyone that denies the holocaust never happened has some screws loose.


----------



## Penelope

Because 6 mil is a magic no. quoted before 1922 when in Russia. No doubt a few million jews probably died in WWii, but they say over 65 million people died. Its time to quit making it about Jews, and frankly I do not believe there were large gas chambers. The wealthy Jews in Germany got out fine, they cared less about the Polish Jews, who by they way had their own partisan groups fighting . To make WWII about Jews is to decreased the value of life of non jews. Also Judea declared war on Germany when Hitler got elected.


----------



## namvet

BTY its against German law to deny it in public. a big fine and 5 years in the gray bar motel


----------



## Penelope

namvet said:


> BTY its against German law to deny it in public. a big fine and 5 years in the gray bar motel



Imagine that, can't debate the death of Jews in WWII , just non debatable. Thank Goodness I live in the USA and everything is debatable.  When they tell you just believe, makes you wonder why. It has been so programed into people, most do not question it. Who in the heck cares, how many Germans died.


----------



## Vastator

freemind said:


> Who would have reason to lie about the holocaust and why.  If the holocaust happened as is generally believed, why would there be those who would deny it.  Let's list the reasons.
> 1.  To make money.  There are people who write books or give lectures to make money by supporting all sorts of conspiracy theories.  I imagine holocaust denial would fit right in.
> 2.  To cover the guilt of having killed so many "innocent" people.  Which is no reason to me.  There are people out there who would say that even if 6 million Jews were killed, it wasn't nearly enough.
> 3.  To help sell the idea of White patriotism not being so bad by saying White patriots didn't kill as many Jews as is generally believed.
> 4.  Those who don't like the Jews would likely be interested in slandering them by saying that the Jews mostly made up the whole holocaust thing.
> 
> Now let's say that the holocaust was largely a fabrication.  Why would people lie by saying that 6 million Jews were killed.  Let's list those reasons.
> 1.  For the victors to demonize their enemies is a tactic that is probably as old as mankind.  A holocaust story would help do that.
> 2.  In 1933, a London newspaper headline read, "Judea declares war on Germany."  And in war it is said that truth is the first casuality.  The Jews controlled the movie industry.  They may have also had a major influence in the raido industry.  This gave them a huge "soapbox" from which to spread their lies.
> 3.  Jews probably sought revenge against the Germans for having dared to deport or force out the "chosen of GOD!"
> 4.  Reparations were made by Germany for the whole holocaust thing.  As far as I know, they're still being made.  If the holocaust was shown to largely have been a fraud, those reparations would dry up.  Jews may even have to pay most of them back.
> 5.  The U.S. might lessen its funding of Israel.  A country that it already gave nuclear weapons to.
> 6.  By playing the "pity" card, Jews can get away with far more.
> 7.  For many Christians, a good way to prove the power of their imaginary god is to support the Jewish people.
> 8.  If the holocaust was ever disproved, Jews might again be persecuted.
> 9.  National Socialism was economically sucessful.  Capitalism wasn't and still isn't.  To support "The American Way," it would be very helpful to discredit National Socialism in any way possible.
> 10.  Stalin was the real monster.  The holocaust and other things could be supported so the U.S. doesn't look so bad for having supported Stalin.
> 11.  If the holocaust was shown to largely be a fraud, most people would feel extrmemly suckered.  They would lose even more faith in the U.S. government.
> 12.  German National Socialism wasn't into the whole multiethnic society thing that is constantly being shoved down Americans throats.  So to support their multiethnic society, they have to discredit the White patriot national socialist party.  Etc.
> 
> Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.


I stopped reading a number 5. Such a claim demands a link! Care to provide?


----------



## freemind

namvet said:


> there used to be a ton of denier's on here but they took a hike when they couldn't sell their phony baloney BS. I suspected most were Muslims. the story goes they hate Jews because the Holocaust got more world attention then them. Ike suspected this would happen so that's why it was well documented with photos and video at wars end.
> 
> link
> 
> he was so disgusted with this he refused to show up at the surrender. sending staffers instead


  namvet,
  You are talking around the issue.  The issue here is the reasons for those who say the holocaust was largely a fraud vs the reasons people would say the holocaust was as is generally believed.  If you want to talk about the reality or unreality of the holocaust, I suggest you visit my thread "The holocaust.  What a lie!"  Next, I have nothing to do with islam.  I am a White person.

  Next, fuck Eisenhower.  There is speculation that he was part Jewish.  Also, after the war, American forces held many German ex-soldiers as prisoners of ex-war.  I think he justified this by giving them the bullshit designation of unarmed enemy combatants.  I don't remember if it was just the Americans in Europe or if it included prisoners held by the French and English as well.  But while being held prosoner, 1.5 to 1.7 of them were basically murdered.  Probably mostly because dead men tell no tales.

  Patton didn't go along with this treatment.  Which is probably why he was assassinated.  For the Jews held in Jewish internment camps, there was a reason up to 600,000 (not 6 million) died.  Which was a combination of food shortages from Germany getting the shit bombed out of it and diseases such as typhus.  For the American forces after the war, they didn't lack for anything.  Such as food or medecine.  If you want to read more about this, I suggest that you enter into your browser, "Eisenhower's Holocaust" and read it.  You should find some of the things he said to be interesting.

  As to any possible reason that Eisenhower wouldn't have wanted to show up in any photos of the condition of the internment camps at the end of the war, did you ever stop to consider that the reason was because many of the pictures were staged?


----------



## freemind

Asclepias said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have reason to lie about the holocaust and why.  If the holocaust happened as is generally believed, why would there be those who would deny it.  Let's list the reasons.
> 1.  To make money.  There are people who write books or give lectures to make money by supporting all sorts of conspiracy theories.  I imagine holocaust denial would fit right in.
> 2.  To cover the guilt of having killed so many "innocent" people.  Which is no reason to me.  There are people out there who would say that even if 6 million Jews were killed, it wasn't nearly enough.
> 3.  To help sell the idea of White patriotism not being so bad by saying White patriots didn't kill as many Jews as is generally believed.
> 4.  Those who don't like the Jews would likely be interested in slandering them by saying that the Jews mostly made up the whole holocaust thing.
> 
> Now let's say that the holocaust was largely a fabrication.  Why would people lie by saying that 6 million Jews were killed.  Let's list those reasons.
> 1.  For the victors to demonize their enemies is a tactic that is probably as old as mankind.  A holocaust story would help do that.
> 2.  In 1933, a London newspaper headline read, "Judea declares war on Germany."  And in war it is said that truth is the first casuality.  The Jews controlled the movie industry.  They may have also had a major influence in the raido industry.  This gave them a huge "soapbox" from which to spread their lies.
> 3.  Jews probably sought revenge against the Germans for having dared to deport or force out the "chosen of GOD!"
> 4.  Reparations were made by Germany for the whole holocaust thing.  As far as I know, they're still being made.  If the holocaust was shown to largely have been a fraud, those reparations would dry up.  Jews may even have to pay most of them back.
> 5.  The U.S. might lessen its funding of Israel.  A country that it already gave nuclear weapons to.
> 6.  By playing the "pity" card, Jews can get away with far more.
> 7.  For many Christians, a good way to prove the power of their imaginary god is to support the Jewish people.
> 8.  If the holocaust was ever disproved, Jews might again be persecuted.
> 9.  National Socialism was economically sucessful.  Capitalism wasn't and still isn't.  To support "The American Way," it would be very helpful to discredit National Socialism in any way possible.
> 10.  Stalin was the real monster.  The holocaust and other things could be supported so the U.S. doesn't look so bad for having supported Stalin.
> 11.  If the holocaust was shown to largely be a fraud, most people would feel extrmemly suckered.  They would lose even more faith in the U.S. government.
> 12.  German National Socialism wasn't into the whole multiethnic society thing that is constantly being shoved down Americans throats.  So to support their multiethnic society, they have to discredit the White patriot national socialist party.  Etc.
> 
> Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> You left out stupidity. Anyone that denies the holocaust never happened has some screws loose.
Click to expand...

  Anclepias,
  I am willing to accept that up to 600,000 (not 6 million) Jews died.  If you want to talk about the reality or unreality of the holocaust, flle free to do so in my thread "The holocaust.  What a lie!"


----------



## namvet

freemind said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> there used to be a ton of denier's on here but they took a hike when they couldn't sell their phony baloney BS. I suspected most were Muslims. the story goes they hate Jews because the Holocaust got more world attention then them. Ike suspected this would happen so that's why it was well documented with photos and video at wars end.
> 
> link
> 
> he was so disgusted with this he refused to show up at the surrender. sending staffers instead
> 
> 
> 
> namvet,
> You are talking around the issue.  The issue here is the reasons for those who say the holocaust was largely a fraud vs the reasons people would say the holocaust was as is generally believed.  If you want to talk about the reality or unreality of the holocaust, I suggest you visit my thread "The holocaust.  What a lie!"  Next, I have nothing to do with islam.  I am a White person.
> 
> Next, fuck Eisenhower.  There is speculation that he was part Jewish.  Also, after the war, American forces held many German ex-soldiers as prisoners of ex-war.  I think he justified this by giving them the bullshit designation of unarmed enemy combatants.  I don't remember if it was just the Americans in Europe or if it included prisoners held by the French and English as well.  But while being held prosoner, 1.5 to 1.7 of them were basically murdered.  Probably mostly because dead men tell no tales.
> 
> Patton didn't go along with this treatment.  Which is probably why he was assassinated.  For the Jews held in Jewish internment camps, there was a reason up to 600,000 (not 6 million) died.  Which was a combination of food shortages from Germany getting the shit bombed out of it and diseases such as typhus.  For the American forces after the war, they didn't lack for anything.  Such as food or medecine.  If you want to read more about this, I suggest that you enter into your browser, "Eisenhower's Holocaust" and read it.  You should find some of the things he said to be interesting.
> 
> As to any possible reason that Eisenhower wouldn't have wanted to show up in any photos of the condition of the internment camps at the end of the war, did you ever stop to consider that the reason was because many of the pictures were staged?
Click to expand...


so. your a denier just admit it


----------



## freemind

Penelope said:


> Because 6 mil is a magic no. quoted before 1922 when in Russia. No doubt a few million jews probably died in WWii, but they say over 65 million people died. Its time to quit making it about Jews, and frankly I do not believe there were large gas chambers. The wealthy Jews in Germany got out fine, they cared less about the Polish Jews, who by they way had their own partisan groups fighting . To make WWII about Jews is to decreased the value of life of non jews. Also Judea declared war on Germany when Hitler got elected.


  Penlope,
  I'm glad somebody around here has some brains.


----------



## freemind

namvet said:


> BTY its against German law to deny it in public. a big fine and 5 years in the gray bar motel


  namvet,
  In Germany and some other countries, it is illegal to question the accepted version of the holocaust.  It is the only instance where a verson of history has to be protected by law.  That is because if there was much truth to it, they wouldn't need a law to protect it.


----------



## namvet

the 6 mil figure was an est of the number of Jews on the continent when the war started. the actual number was much higher considering all the new camps founds.


----------



## freemind

Vastator said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have reason to lie about the holocaust and why.  If the holocaust happened as is generally believed, why would there be those who would deny it.  Let's list the reasons.
> 1.  To make money.  There are people who write books or give lectures to make money by supporting all sorts of conspiracy theories.  I imagine holocaust denial would fit right in.
> 2.  To cover the guilt of having killed so many "innocent" people.  Which is no reason to me.  There are people out there who would say that even if 6 million Jews were killed, it wasn't nearly enough.
> 3.  To help sell the idea of White patriotism not being so bad by saying White patriots didn't kill as many Jews as is generally believed.
> 4.  Those who don't like the Jews would likely be interested in slandering them by saying that the Jews mostly made up the whole holocaust thing.
> 
> Now let's say that the holocaust was largely a fabrication.  Why would people lie by saying that 6 million Jews were killed.  Let's list those reasons.
> 1.  For the victors to demonize their enemies is a tactic that is probably as old as mankind.  A holocaust story would help do that.
> 2.  In 1933, a London newspaper headline read, "Judea declares war on Germany."  And in war it is said that truth is the first casuality.  The Jews controlled the movie industry.  They may have also had a major influence in the raido industry.  This gave them a huge "soapbox" from which to spread their lies.
> 3.  Jews probably sought revenge against the Germans for having dared to deport or force out the "chosen of GOD!"
> 4.  Reparations were made by Germany for the whole holocaust thing.  As far as I know, they're still being made.  If the holocaust was shown to largely have been a fraud, those reparations would dry up.  Jews may even have to pay most of them back.
> 5.  The U.S. might lessen its funding of Israel.  A country that it already gave nuclear weapons to.
> 6.  By playing the "pity" card, Jews can get away with far more.
> 7.  For many Christians, a good way to prove the power of their imaginary god is to support the Jewish people.
> 8.  If the holocaust was ever disproved, Jews might again be persecuted.
> 9.  National Socialism was economically sucessful.  Capitalism wasn't and still isn't.  To support "The American Way," it would be very helpful to discredit National Socialism in any way possible.
> 10.  Stalin was the real monster.  The holocaust and other things could be supported so the U.S. doesn't look so bad for having supported Stalin.
> 11.  If the holocaust was shown to largely be a fraud, most people would feel extrmemly suckered.  They would lose even more faith in the U.S. government.
> 12.  German National Socialism wasn't into the whole multiethnic society thing that is constantly being shoved down Americans throats.  So to support their multiethnic society, they have to discredit the White patriot national socialist party.  Etc.
> 
> Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading a number 5. Such a claim demands a link! Care to provide?
Click to expand...

  Vastator,
  That Israel has nuclear weapons is sort of an open secret.  Everybody knows they do.  Why?  Because over the years, the U.S. has had over 600 pounds of fissionable material "go missing."  Would you care to guess where it went?


----------



## Vastator

I was under the impression that Israel got their nukes from South Africa after the nigs took over... South Africa didn't want to be the first nation to give the lowest savages such awesome power. Again that's just the impression I've gotten over the years from more than a dozen people who claim to be " in the know". Most of these folks don't know each other. But they definitely were in positions to know...


----------



## freemind

namvet said:


> the 6 mil figure was an est of the number of Jews on the continent when the war started. the actual number was much higher considering all the new camps founds.


  namvet,
  So you force me to do it here.  Fine.  I will include a picture of a couple of plaques.  The old one on the left used to be at the holocaust memorial museum in Auschwitz.  The one on the right appears there now.  The old one says that 4 million Jews died at Auschwitz.  Though it is a little hard to read, the new one says that only 1.5 million died there.  And even that is probably an overestimate.  Because there is probably a limit as to how far you can push your luck with the U.S. victors and its Jewish masters.

  Now if the original estimates of the deaths at Auschwitz were so overblown, you can bet your ass that the original death estimates at all of the other Jewish internment camps were overblown as well.  If you want to continue this debate, please do so in my thread "The holocaust.  What a lie!"


----------



## freemind

Vastator said:


> I was under the impression that Israel got their nukes from South Africa after the nigs took over... South Africa didn't want to be the first nation to give the lowest savages such awesome power. Again that's just the impression I've gotten over the years from more than a dozen people who claim to be " in the know". Most of these folks don't know each other. But they definitely were in positions to know...


  Vastator,
  From what I remember hearing, Israel had nukes a long time before South Africa ended apartheid.


----------



## Vastator

freemind said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 6 mil figure was an est of the number of Jews on the continent when the war started. the actual number was much higher considering all the new camps founds.
> 
> 
> 
> namvet,
> So you force me to do it here.  Fine.  I will include a picture of a couple of plaques.  The old one on the left used to be at the holocaust memorial museum in Auschwitz.  The one on the right appears there now.  The old one says that 4 million Jews died at Auschwitz.  Though it is a little hard to read, the new one says that only 1.5 million died there.  And even that is probably an overestimate.  Because there is probably a limit as to how far you can push your luck with the U.S. victors and its Jewish masters.
> 
> Now if the original estimates of the deaths at Auschwitz were so overblown, you can bet your ass that the original death estimates at all of the other Jewish internment camps were overblown as well.  If you want to continue this debate, please do so in my thread "The holocaust.  What a lie!"
> 
> View attachment 54600
Click to expand...

Wow man! I ain't sayin' your wrong. But if your thread didn't get any traffic... You just gotta let it go. Say it here.


----------



## freemind

Vastator said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 6 mil figure was an est of the number of Jews on the continent when the war started. the actual number was much higher considering all the new camps founds.
> 
> 
> 
> namvet,
> So you force me to do it here.  Fine.  I will include a picture of a couple of plaques.  The old one on the left used to be at the holocaust memorial museum in Auschwitz.  The one on the right appears there now.  The old one says that 4 million Jews died at Auschwitz.  Though it is a little hard to read, the new one says that only 1.5 million died there.  And even that is probably an overestimate.  Because there is probably a limit as to how far you can push your luck with the U.S. victors and its Jewish masters.
> 
> Now if the original estimates of the deaths at Auschwitz were so overblown, you can bet your ass that the original death estimates at all of the other Jewish internment camps were overblown as well.  If you want to continue this debate, please do so in my thread "The holocaust.  What a lie!"
> 
> View attachment 54600
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow man! I ain't sayin' your wrong. But if your thread didn't get any traffic... You just gotta let it go. Say it here.
Click to expand...

  Vastators,
  What would you like me to tell you.  How about the fact that Jews weren't gassed.


----------



## namvet

im outta here. fuck this lyin' ass freemind, deadmind, nomind, malignantmind asswipe


----------



## Vastator

freemind said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 6 mil figure was an est of the number of Jews on the continent when the war started. the actual number was much higher considering all the new camps founds.
> 
> 
> 
> namvet,
> So you force me to do it here.  Fine.  I will include a picture of a couple of plaques.  The old one on the left used to be at the holocaust memorial museum in Auschwitz.  The one on the right appears there now.  The old one says that 4 million Jews died at Auschwitz.  Though it is a little hard to read, the new one says that only 1.5 million died there.  And even that is probably an overestimate.  Because there is probably a limit as to how far you can push your luck with the U.S. victors and its Jewish masters.
> 
> Now if the original estimates of the deaths at Auschwitz were so overblown, you can bet your ass that the original death estimates at all of the other Jewish internment camps were overblown as well.  If you want to continue this debate, please do so in my thread "The holocaust.  What a lie!"
> 
> View attachment 54600
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow man! I ain't sayin' your wrong. But if your thread didn't get any traffic... You just gotta let it go. Say it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vastators,
> What would you like me to tell you.  How about the fact that Jews weren't gassed.
Click to expand...

What was the zyclon b used for then? Lemme guess... Agriculture, right?


----------



## Coyote

I guess this is where we start pretending that Hitler was provoked by the Jews, didn't intend on killing them but only expelling them (because he kindly wanted to keep the families intact), that there was no extensive documentation by the Germans and all the Jews that survived the concentration camps were lying and...


----------



## namvet

deadmind don't know any more about this than what's down its pants. nothin'


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> Because 6 mil is a magic no. quoted before 1922 when in Russia. No doubt a few million jews probably died in WWii, but they say over 65 million people died. Its time to quit making it about Jews, and frankly I do not believe there were large gas chambers. The wealthy Jews in Germany got out fine, they cared less about the Polish Jews, who by they way had their own partisan groups fighting . To make WWII about Jews is to decreased the value of life of non jews. Also Judea declared war on Germany when Hitler got elected.



2/3 of the Jewish population of Europe were exterminated - because they were Jews.  Can you get your mind around that figure?


----------



## namvet

as you can see dead dick has taken a powder


----------



## Desperado

namvet said:


> BTY its against German law to deny it in public. a big fine and 5 years in the gray bar motel


It is against the law to even question any aspect of the holocaust story.  Now, when you have to pass a law to  prohibit people from even discussing the supposed "facts" then you have a problem since the truth does not need laws to protect it.

Can you imagine if he US passed a law that forbid questioning of the Warren Report?
or the findings of the 9/11 Commission?    Think that would have the exact opposite effect.
Making people question those events even more.


----------



## Vastator

Desperado said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTY its against German law to deny it in public. a big fine and 5 years in the gray bar motel
> 
> 
> 
> It is against the law to even question any aspect of the holocaust story.  Now, when you have to pass a law to  prohibit people from even discussing the supposed "facts" then you have a problem since the truth does not need laws to protect it.
> 
> Can you imagine if he US passed a law that forbid questioning of the Warren Report?
> or the findings of the 9/11 Commission?    Think that would have the exact opposite effect.
> Making people question those events even more.
Click to expand...

You have a point.


----------



## Coyote

I don't believe banning it is ever good.  For one - it drives it underground, for another it legitimizes it in the eyes of it's adherents through the perception of persecution.  It's better to have it out in the open where it can be combatted with facts.


----------



## namvet

Desperado said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTY its against German law to deny it in public. a big fine and 5 years in the gray bar motel
> 
> 
> 
> It is against the law to even question any aspect of the holocaust story.  Now, when you have to pass a law to  prohibit people from even discussing the supposed "facts" then you have a problem since the truth does not need laws to protect it.
> 
> Can you imagine if he US passed a law that forbid questioning of the Warren Report?
> or the findings of the 9/11 Commission?    Think that would have the exact opposite effect.
> Making people question those events even more.
Click to expand...


my guess would be Currently, fourteen European countries as well as the State of Israel either explicitly prohibit the denial of the Holocaust or have enacted laws that can be used to punish Holocaust deniers.  However, two questions arise with respect to these laws.  First, are they effective in preventing the resurgence of Nazism and the promotion of hatred and genocide?  And second, do these laws violate free speech, and if they do, is this a permissible violation?


----------



## Gracie

Why? Because it is so horrifying to acknowledge, it is best to deny it ever happened.

It did. Be horrified.


----------



## namvet

Spielberg's Schindler's list is as good a source as any. based on survivor accounts and testimony


----------



## Desperado

namvet said:


> Spielberg's Schindler's list is as good a source as any. based on survivor accounts and testimony


well that settles that if Spielberg said it was true then it must be true,


----------



## namvet

Desperado said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spielberg's Schindler's list is as good a source as any. based on survivor accounts and testimony
> 
> 
> 
> well that settles that if Spielberg said it was true then it must be true,
Click to expand...


no it was the survivors who validated it


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> Who would have reason to lie about the holocaust and why.  If the holocaust happened as is generally believed, why would there be those who would deny it.  Let's list the reasons.
> 1.  To make money.  There are people who write books or give lectures to make money by supporting all sorts of conspiracy theories.  I imagine holocaust denial would fit right in.
> 2.  To cover the guilt of having killed so many "innocent" people.  Which is no reason to me.  There are people out there who would say that even if 6 million Jews were killed, it wasn't nearly enough.
> 3.  To help sell the idea of White patriotism not being so bad by saying White patriots didn't kill as many Jews as is generally believed.
> 4.  Those who don't like the Jews would likely be interested in slandering them by saying that the Jews mostly made up the whole holocaust thing.
> 
> Now let's say that the holocaust was largely a fabrication.  Why would people lie by saying that 6 million Jews were killed.  Let's list those reasons.
> 1.  For the victors to demonize their enemies is a tactic that is probably as old as mankind.  A holocaust story would help do that.
> 2.  In 1933, a London newspaper headline read, "Judea declares war on Germany."  And in war it is said that truth is the first casuality.  The Jews controlled the movie industry.  They may have also had a major influence in the raido industry.  This gave them a huge "soapbox" from which to spread their lies.
> 3.  Jews probably sought revenge against the Germans for having dared to deport or force out the "chosen of GOD!"
> 4.  Reparations were made by Germany for the whole holocaust thing.  As far as I know, they're still being made.  If the holocaust was shown to largely have been a fraud, those reparations would dry up.  Jews may even have to pay most of them back.
> 5.  The U.S. might lessen its funding of Israel.  A country that it already gave nuclear weapons to.
> 6.  By playing the "pity" card, Jews can get away with far more.
> 7.  For many Christians, a good way to prove the power of their imaginary god is to support the Jewish people.
> 8.  If the holocaust was ever disproved, Jews might again be persecuted.
> 9.  National Socialism was economically sucessful.  Capitalism wasn't and still isn't.  To support "The American Way," it would be very helpful to discredit National Socialism in any way possible.
> 10.  Stalin was the real monster.  The holocaust and other things could be supported so the U.S. doesn't look so bad for having supported Stalin.
> 11.  If the holocaust was shown to largely be a fraud, most people would feel extrmemly suckered.  They would lose even more faith in the U.S. government.
> 12.  German National Socialism wasn't into the whole multiethnic society thing that is constantly being shoved down Americans throats.  So to support their multiethnic society, they have to discredit the White patriot national socialist party.  Etc.
> 
> Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.




Holocaust  DENIAL   is part and parcel of  the CREED OF NAZISM   just as hatred
and vilification of  "capitalism"  is part and parcel of the creed of communism.   
Holocaust denial propaganda  was injected in to the basic Nazi beliefs at the
time that Nazi persecution of jews BEGAN  ------it did not develope denovo after world war  II .    Eager Nazis and Islamo-nazis  in general embraced the concept
WORLD WIDE   way  back in the mid 1930s.     The reason is simple-----Nazism and  islamo Nazism are supposed to be UNIVERSAL UTOPIAN  ideologies which
when  FULLY IMPLEMENTED  lead to a world  EVERYONE wants.      Nazis are
not the only deniers.     There are catholics even today who insist that the
Inquisition  caused virtually no  deaths or human suffering.     "maybe a few thousand"    .     Russian communism was "cleansed"   by purging STALIN----
out of the system


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTY its against German law to deny it in public. a big fine and 5 years in the gray bar motel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that, can't debate the death of Jews in WWII , just non debatable. Thank Goodness I live in the USA and everything is debatable.  When they tell you just believe, makes you wonder why. It has been so programed into people, most do not question it. Who in the heck cares, how many Germans died.
Click to expand...




Penelope said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTY its against German law to deny it in public. a big fine and 5 years in the gray bar motel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that, can't debate the death of Jews in WWII , just non debatable. Thank Goodness I live in the USA and everything is debatable.  When they tell you just believe, makes you wonder why. It has been so programed into people, most do not question it. Who in the heck cares, how many Germans died.
Click to expand...


all decent  people care how many germans died and how many jews died and how many have died in the civil wars in  Syria and in Yemen.      Both denial and indifference are indicators of  serious personality disorder.       Indifference to massive genocide is the stuff of which islamo Nazis are made or more generally
it is the stuff of which  the scum of humanity  is made.      I was a child in town full
of penelopianesque scum.      Lots of  "DAUGHTERS OF THE AMERICAN REVOLUTION"   who insisted African blacks who were slaves on Plantations
were LUCKY to have been rescued from  Africa.     Histories of massive genocides
were ignored in the  history classes-----especially those committed by the glorious
"EXPLORERS OF THE NEW WORLD"    who came to the Americas seeking 
TRUTH AND JUSTICE AND FREEDOM  for all


----------



## Sunni Man

namvet said:


> Spielberg's Schindler's list is as good a source as any. based on survivor accounts and testimony


Swindler's List is a novel that was listed as a work of fiction by book sellers.

It makes a great fantasy story for gullible people who thought the book was a documentary.   .....


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spielberg's Schindler's list is as good a source as any. based on survivor accounts and testimony
> 
> 
> 
> Swindler's List was a novel that was listed as a work of fiction by book sellers.
> 
> It made a great fantasy story for gullible people who thought the book was a documentary.   .....
Click to expand...


people have various opinions about various books------ I have copies of the koran
next to books written by whores and pimps who glorify their worlds in the gutter on
the basis of   LIKE BOOKS should lean upon each other.      I do not actually buy
such books------my husband buys cartons of books that contain  books on art.-----
the smut and also some very excellent books -----come along.    I separate them
into groups depending on content


----------



## Penelope

namvet said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spielberg's Schindler's list is as good a source as any. based on survivor accounts and testimony
> 
> 
> 
> well that settles that if Spielberg said it was true then it must be true,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it was the survivors who validated it
Click to expand...


you must mean the skin lamp shade bit.


----------



## namvet

Sunni Man said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spielberg's Schindler's list is as good a source as any. based on survivor accounts and testimony
> 
> 
> 
> Swindler's List is a novel that was listed as a work of fiction by book sellers.
> 
> It makes a great fantasy story for gullible people who thought the book was a documentary.   .....
Click to expand...







well well our resident faggot muzzie showed up


----------



## Coyote

namvet said:


> as you can see dead dick has taken a powder




How much time does it take to powder an ass?  He must have fallen into the toilet.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spielberg's Schindler's list is as good a source as any. based on survivor accounts and testimony
> 
> 
> 
> well that settles that if Spielberg said it was true then it must be true,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it was the survivors who validated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you must mean the skin lamp shade bit.
Click to expand...


one of the problems that genocidal pigs   (like islamo Nazis and communist murderers face is -----THERE ARE ALWAYS SURVIVORS----who can testify against the
penelopian filth.     There were survivors of POL POT   and of  the muslims who committed genocide upon Biafrans and even ARMENIANS who survived    1915-17


----------



## Sunni Man

namvet said:


> Currently, fourteen European countries as well as the State of Israel either explicitly prohibit the denial of the Holocaust or have enacted laws that can be used to punish Holocaust deniers.  However, two questions arise with respect to these laws.  *First*, are they effective in preventing the resurgence of Nazism and the promotion of hatred and genocide?  And *second*, do these laws violate free speech, and if they do, is this a permissible violation?


The 3rd question should be: What are they trying to hide and Why?    ......


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, fourteen European countries as well as the State of Israel either explicitly prohibit the denial of the Holocaust or have enacted laws that can be used to punish Holocaust deniers.  However, two questions arise with respect to these laws.  *First*, are they effective in preventing the resurgence of Nazism and the promotion of hatred and genocide?  And *second*, do these laws violate free speech, and if they do, is this a permissible violation?
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rd question should be: What are they trying to hide and Why?    ......
Click to expand...


they are not trying to "HIDE"  anything-----The FACT is that holocaust denial is
an obligatory principle of the   ISLAMO NAZI CREED.      Deniers are Nazis.  
They are trying to outlaw the islamo Nazi creed because it is a crime.    It is
permissible because  the deniers are ADVOCATES of the filth of islamo Nazism----
to wit  GENOCIDE.    According to US law      incitement  to murder or to any crime is unlawful.    Strictly speaking if one were to apply American law-------the pigs and sluts and  who  walk around the black turd of mecca farting out  "DEATH TO AMERICA and  DEATH TO JEWS    are criminals.      If some  speaker in the US --farted forth----DEATH TO MUSLIMS and some slut pulled out a knife and stuck it
in your chest---the SPEAKER would be charged with incitement to murder.   It has happened


----------



## Coyote

Sunni Man said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, fourteen European countries as well as the State of Israel either explicitly prohibit the denial of the Holocaust or have enacted laws that can be used to punish Holocaust deniers.  However, two questions arise with respect to these laws.  *First*, are they effective in preventing the resurgence of Nazism and the promotion of hatred and genocide?  And *second*, do these laws violate free speech, and if they do, is this a permissible violation?
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rd question should be: What are they trying to hide and Why?    ......
Click to expand...


  a perfect example of how banning legitimizes it in the eyes of it's adherents...it becomes legitimized as "what are they trying to supress".


----------



## Penelope

They are trying to hide the money making scheme called the "holohoax".


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, fourteen European countries as well as the State of Israel either explicitly prohibit the denial of the Holocaust or have enacted laws that can be used to punish Holocaust deniers.  However, two questions arise with respect to these laws.  *First*, are they effective in preventing the resurgence of Nazism and the promotion of hatred and genocide?  And *second*, do these laws violate free speech, and if they do, is this a permissible violation?
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rd question should be: What are they trying to hide and Why?    ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a perfect example of how banning legitimizes it in the eyes of it's adherents...it becomes legitimized as "what are they trying to supress".
Click to expand...


Coyote-----sunni agrees with your assessment that   the filth of Nazism is
legitimate and that the genocide was  GOOD IN THE EYES OF ALLAH AND 
HIS RAPIST PAL MUHUMMAD


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, fourteen European countries as well as the State of Israel either explicitly prohibit the denial of the Holocaust or have enacted laws that can be used to punish Holocaust deniers.  However, two questions arise with respect to these laws.  *First*, are they effective in preventing the resurgence of Nazism and the promotion of hatred and genocide?  And *second*, do these laws violate free speech, and if they do, is this a permissible violation?
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rd question should be: What are they trying to hide and Why?    ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a perfect example of how banning legitimizes it in the eyes of it's adherents...it becomes legitimized as "what are they trying to supress".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote-----sunni agrees with your assessment that   the filth of Nazism is
> legitimate and that the genocide was  GOOD IN THE EYES OF ALLAH AND
> HIS RAPIST PAL MUHUMMAD
Click to expand...


Put down the bottle Rosie.


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> They are trying to hide the money making scheme called the "holohoax".


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, fourteen European countries as well as the State of Israel either explicitly prohibit the denial of the Holocaust or have enacted laws that can be used to punish Holocaust deniers.  However, two questions arise with respect to these laws.  *First*, are they effective in preventing the resurgence of Nazism and the promotion of hatred and genocide?  And *second*, do these laws violate free speech, and if they do, is this a permissible violation?
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rd question should be: What are they trying to hide and Why?    ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a perfect example of how banning legitimizes it in the eyes of it's adherents...it becomes legitimized as "what are they trying to supress".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote-----sunni agrees with your assessment that   the filth of Nazism is
> legitimate and that the genocide was  GOOD IN THE EYES OF ALLAH AND
> HIS RAPIST PAL MUHUMMAD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put down the bottle Rosie.
Click to expand...


read the last few posts coyote-----sunni has endorse your post because he interprets it as an endorsement of the legitimacy of Nazi genocide of jews and
Islamic denial thereof.      Your comment is-----typically vulgar


----------



## Penelope

Oh lots of money made from WWII for the jews. Lots of sympathy as well. What a racket. Any of your distant relatives die in WWII. I think everyone alive has some. Hitler got a bad rap.


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, fourteen European countries as well as the State of Israel either explicitly prohibit the denial of the Holocaust or have enacted laws that can be used to punish Holocaust deniers.  However, two questions arise with respect to these laws.  *First*, are they effective in preventing the resurgence of Nazism and the promotion of hatred and genocide?  And *second*, do these laws violate free speech, and if they do, is this a permissible violation?
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rd question should be: What are they trying to hide and Why?    ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a perfect example of how banning legitimizes it in the eyes of it's adherents...it becomes legitimized as "what are they trying to supress".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote-----sunni agrees with your assessment that   the filth of Nazism is
> legitimate and that the genocide was  GOOD IN THE EYES OF ALLAH AND
> HIS RAPIST PAL MUHUMMAD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put down the bottle Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> read the last few posts coyote-----sunni has endorse your post because he interprets it as an endorsement of the legitimacy of Nazi genocide of jews and
> Islamic denial thereof.      Your comment is-----typically vulgar
Click to expand...


Jews have and are committing genocide, Germans have not. Germans fought a war.


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rd question should be: What are they trying to hide and Why?    ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect example of how banning legitimizes it in the eyes of it's adherents...it becomes legitimized as "what are they trying to supress".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote-----sunni agrees with your assessment that   the filth of Nazism is
> legitimate and that the genocide was  GOOD IN THE EYES OF ALLAH AND
> HIS RAPIST PAL MUHUMMAD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put down the bottle Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> read the last few posts coyote-----sunni has endorse your post because he interprets it as an endorsement of the legitimacy of Nazi genocide of jews and
> Islamic denial thereof.      Your comment is-----typically vulgar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews have and are committing genocide, Germans have not. Germans fought a war.
Click to expand...



Damn...you made me snort my soda out my nose.

That is certainly and interesting....interpretation...of events.


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> Oh lots of money made from WWII for the jews. Lots of sympathy as well. What a racket. Any of your distant relatives die in WWII. I think everyone alive has some. Hitler got a bad rap.




Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, fourteen European countries as well as the State of Israel either explicitly prohibit the denial of the Holocaust or have enacted laws that can be used to punish Holocaust deniers.  However, two questions arise with respect to these laws.  *First*, are they effective in preventing the resurgence of Nazism and the promotion of hatred and genocide?  And *second*, do these laws violate free speech, and if they do, is this a permissible violation?
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rd question should be: What are they trying to hide and Why?    ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a perfect example of how banning legitimizes it in the eyes of it's adherents...it becomes legitimized as "what are they trying to supress".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote-----sunni agrees with your assessment that   the filth of Nazism is
> legitimate and that the genocide was  GOOD IN THE EYES OF ALLAH AND
> HIS RAPIST PAL MUHUMMAD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put down the bottle Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> read the last few posts coyote-----sunni has endorse your post because he interprets it as an endorsement of the legitimacy of Nazi genocide of jews and
> Islamic denial thereof.      Your comment is-----typically vulgar
Click to expand...


You are certainly the fount of knowledge when it comes to vulgar so I suppose I should respect your assessment


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rd question should be: What are they trying to hide and Why?    ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect example of how banning legitimizes it in the eyes of it's adherents...it becomes legitimized as "what are they trying to supress".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote-----sunni agrees with your assessment that   the filth of Nazism is
> legitimate and that the genocide was  GOOD IN THE EYES OF ALLAH AND
> HIS RAPIST PAL MUHUMMAD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put down the bottle Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> read the last few posts coyote-----sunni has endorse your post because he interprets it as an endorsement of the legitimacy of Nazi genocide of jews and
> Islamic denial thereof.      Your comment is-----typically vulgar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are certainly the fount of knowledge when it comes to vulgar so I suppose I should respect your assessment
Click to expand...


I am a fount of knowledge in many fields------I do really well ----guessing ----
while watching JEOPARDY-----at home


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect example of how banning legitimizes it in the eyes of it's adherents...it becomes legitimized as "what are they trying to supress".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote-----sunni agrees with your assessment that   the filth of Nazism is
> legitimate and that the genocide was  GOOD IN THE EYES OF ALLAH AND
> HIS RAPIST PAL MUHUMMAD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put down the bottle Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> read the last few posts coyote-----sunni has endorse your post because he interprets it as an endorsement of the legitimacy of Nazi genocide of jews and
> Islamic denial thereof.      Your comment is-----typically vulgar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews have and are committing genocide, Germans have not. Germans fought a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn...you made me snort my soda out my nose.
> 
> That is certainly and interesting....interpretation...of events.
Click to expand...


It is CLASSIC--------jews created the BUBONIC PLAGUE that knocked off 1/3 of
Europe in the 14th century.   Ask Penelope


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote-----sunni agrees with your assessment that   the filth of Nazism is
> legitimate and that the genocide was  GOOD IN THE EYES OF ALLAH AND
> HIS RAPIST PAL MUHUMMAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put down the bottle Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> read the last few posts coyote-----sunni has endorse your post because he interprets it as an endorsement of the legitimacy of Nazi genocide of jews and
> Islamic denial thereof.      Your comment is-----typically vulgar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews have and are committing genocide, Germans have not. Germans fought a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn...you made me snort my soda out my nose.
> 
> That is certainly and interesting....interpretation...of events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is CLASSIC--------jews created the BUBONIC PLAGUE that knocked off 1/3 of
> Europe in the 14th century.   Ask Penelope
Click to expand...


Ah, well that explains it!


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect example of how banning legitimizes it in the eyes of it's adherents...it becomes legitimized as "what are they trying to supress".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote-----sunni agrees with your assessment that   the filth of Nazism is
> legitimate and that the genocide was  GOOD IN THE EYES OF ALLAH AND
> HIS RAPIST PAL MUHUMMAD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put down the bottle Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> read the last few posts coyote-----sunni has endorse your post because he interprets it as an endorsement of the legitimacy of Nazi genocide of jews and
> Islamic denial thereof.      Your comment is-----typically vulgar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are certainly the fount of knowledge when it comes to vulgar so I suppose I should respect your assessment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a fount of knowledge in many fields------I do really well ----guessing ----
> while watching JEOPARDY-----at home
Click to expand...


sorry----not fount-----FONT    (I think----must I google?)


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote-----sunni agrees with your assessment that   the filth of Nazism is
> legitimate and that the genocide was  GOOD IN THE EYES OF ALLAH AND
> HIS RAPIST PAL MUHUMMAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put down the bottle Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> read the last few posts coyote-----sunni has endorse your post because he interprets it as an endorsement of the legitimacy of Nazi genocide of jews and
> Islamic denial thereof.      Your comment is-----typically vulgar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are certainly the fount of knowledge when it comes to vulgar so I suppose I should respect your assessment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a fount of knowledge in many fields------I do really well ----guessing ----
> while watching JEOPARDY-----at home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry----not fount-----FONT    (I think----must I google?)
Click to expand...


Start living dangerously Rosie - take a google!


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put down the bottle Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read the last few posts coyote-----sunni has endorse your post because he interprets it as an endorsement of the legitimacy of Nazi genocide of jews and
> Islamic denial thereof.      Your comment is-----typically vulgar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are certainly the fount of knowledge when it comes to vulgar so I suppose I should respect your assessment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a fount of knowledge in many fields------I do really well ----guessing ----
> while watching JEOPARDY-----at home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry----not fount-----FONT    (I think----must I google?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start living dangerously Rosie - take a google!
Click to expand...


I prefer  MY FONT--------


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> read the last few posts coyote-----sunni has endorse your post because he interprets it as an endorsement of the legitimacy of Nazi genocide of jews and
> Islamic denial thereof.      Your comment is-----typically vulgar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are certainly the fount of knowledge when it comes to vulgar so I suppose I should respect your assessment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a fount of knowledge in many fields------I do really well ----guessing ----
> while watching JEOPARDY-----at home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry----not fount-----FONT    (I think----must I google?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start living dangerously Rosie - take a google!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer  MY FONT--------
Click to expand...



Be bold....think...a fount of fonts...


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are certainly the fount of knowledge when it comes to vulgar so I suppose I should respect your assessment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a fount of knowledge in many fields------I do really well ----guessing ----
> while watching JEOPARDY-----at home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry----not fount-----FONT    (I think----must I google?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start living dangerously Rosie - take a google!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer  MY FONT--------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Be bold....think...a fount of fonts...
Click to expand...


a whole fountain of them------topped by a figure of a little chubby baby
boy-----"WATERING" the large basin below? ---------I AM DELIGHTED


----------



## Penelope

Coyote said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lots of money made from WWII for the jews. Lots of sympathy as well. What a racket. Any of your distant relatives die in WWII. I think everyone alive has some. Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
Click to expand...


did you see any of the German jews stay , no. The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel. The only Polish jews the Zionist wanted were the ones who could fight. Hitler locked them up as he should, called concentration camps and work camps. The Zionist has made WWII about them and well it is really, their ideology , Hitler and Stalin, neither wanted global communism. How do you think Hitler and the Germans felt when the Jews declared sanctions on Germany, a country that had opened its doors to the Jews, same way I imagine the Iraqis and Iranians felt. Now the US is the hated country, because you got the jews running the US. As many Poles died in the war, but who gives a rip.


----------



## freemind

Vastator said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 6 mil figure was an est of the number of Jews on the continent when the war started. the actual number was much higher considering all the new camps founds.
> 
> 
> 
> namvet,
> So you force me to do it here.  Fine.  I will include a picture of a couple of plaques.  The old one on the left used to be at the holocaust memorial museum in Auschwitz.  The one on the right appears there now.  The old one says that 4 million Jews died at Auschwitz.  Though it is a little hard to read, the new one says that only 1.5 million died there.  And even that is probably an overestimate.  Because there is probably a limit as to how far you can push your luck with the U.S. victors and its Jewish masters.
> 
> Now if the original estimates of the deaths at Auschwitz were so overblown, you can bet your ass that the original death estimates at all of the other Jewish internment camps were overblown as well.  If you want to continue this debate, please do so in my thread "The holocaust.  What a lie!"
> 
> View attachment 54600
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow man! I ain't sayin' your wrong. But if your thread didn't get any traffic... You just gotta let it go. Say it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vastators,
> What would you like me to tell you.  How about the fact that Jews weren't gassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the zyclon b used for then? Lemme guess... Agriculture, right?
Click to expand...

  Vastator,
  Are you sure you want to know?  Really really know?  There is a documentary out there you need to see.  It's called, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  As to your question, enter the title into your browser.  Click on the first website that comes up.  Scroll down the page and you will see all the parts of the documentary.  Go to, "Part 21, The Leuchter Findings."  That part is mostly about a Jew named Cole who did his own investigation of what went on at Auschwitz.  You should find it very interesting.

  In that segment, you will find out that the gas chambers at Auschwitz were made to look like gas chambers by the Russians after the war.  Tests were done at those "gas chambers" and no trace of Zyklon-B were found.  Though Zyklon-B was used to disinfect clothing.  There was a room known to have been used for that purpose.  In it, the readings for residue of Zyklon-B went off the chart.  Gas wasn't used at Buchenwald either.  And if Jews weren't gassed in either of those places, it is extremely unlikely that they were gassed anywhere.

  I suggest you watch the whole documentary.  There is incredible information to be found here and there throughout it.  Though I would suggest that you start at the end and work your way back from there.  That way, you can get to all the jucy parts first.


----------



## freemind

Coyote said:


> I guess this is where we start pretending that Hitler was provoked by the Jews, didn't intend on killing them but only expelling them (because he kindly wanted to keep the families intact), that there was no extensive documentation by the Germans and all the Jews that survived the concentration camps were lying and...


  Coyote,
  I know that you get along just fine being brainwashed beyond all recognition.  But take the red pill.  Also, if it would have helped sell the allied version of events, they would have uncovered shitload of German documents talking about unicorns.  When they say that history is written by the victors, that is the sort of thing they are talking about.

  You need to watch the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  Enter the title into your browser.  Click on the first website that comes up.  Then scroll down that page.  You will see all the parts of the documentary listed.  In particular, watch "Part 21, The Leuchter findings."  See if you can handle watching a Jew investigate what really went on at Auschwitz.  If you think you can handle more, I suggest that you start at the end and work your way back from there.  That way you can get to much of the really jucy stuff first.


----------



## freemind

namvet said:


> im outta here. fuck this lyin' ass freemind, deadmind, nomind, malignantmind asswipe


  namvet,
  If you can't handle what is written in stone, there is no chance of you believing what I say.  So go ahead and leave.  Run Away!!!  Run Away!!!


----------



## freemind

namvet said:


> deadmind don't know any more about this than what's down its pants. nothin'


  namvet,
  I thought you were going to leave.


----------



## freemind

Coyote said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because 6 mil is a magic no. quoted before 1922 when in Russia. No doubt a few million jews probably died in WWii, but they say over 65 million people died. Its time to quit making it about Jews, and frankly I do not believe there were large gas chambers. The wealthy Jews in Germany got out fine, they cared less about the Polish Jews, who by they way had their own partisan groups fighting . To make WWII about Jews is to decreased the value of life of non jews. Also Judea declared war on Germany when Hitler got elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2/3 of the Jewish population of Europe were exterminated - because they were Jews.  Can you get your mind around that figure?
Click to expand...

  Coyote,
  What you can't seem to get your mind around is that you have bought into a load of horse shit.  There are Red Cross documents that say that 271,000 Jews died in the holocaust.  There are more thouroughly researched findings that put the numbers at 300,000 to 600,000.  Also, if you watch the documentary I mentioned, they will SHOW you several newspaper articles that appeared in various newspapers between the years of 1915-1938.  They talked about something bad happening to 6 million Jews.  How much of a sucker are you to believe the same bullshit number about the holocaust.


----------



## freemind

Gracie said:


> Why? Because it is so horrifying to acknowledge, it is best to deny it ever happened.
> 
> It did. Be horrified.


  Gracie,
  I KNOW for an absolute fact that there is something that horrifies holocaust promoters far more.  Finding that they have been played for saps!  That they have been suckered, hoodwinked, duped, deluded and turned into patsys.  The holocaust was largely a hoax.  Deal with it.


----------



## Dr Grump

Penelope said:


> Imagine that, can't debate the death of Jews in WWII , just non debatable. Thank Goodness I live in the USA and everything is debatable.  When they tell you just believe, makes you wonder why. It has been so programed into people, most do not question it. Who in the heck cares, how many Germans died.



You can believe whatever you want to believe. You can believe in the tooth fairy, Santa Claus and the Easter bunny, but doesn't make them a fact. You just come across as ill-informed with nothing to back up your claims.


----------



## freemind

namvet said:


> Spielberg's Schindler's list is as good a source as any. based on survivor accounts and testimony


  namvet,
  Fooled again I see.  The book Schindler's List was a work of FICTION.  According to one website, it was only "LOOSLY" (That is just how they spelled it) based on facts.  And even then, that "LOOSELY" would depend on the holocaust happening as it is generally believed to have happened.  There actually was a person named Schindler.  But that is about as factual as the whole story is.  Everything else is BULLSHIT.  At the time that Schindler was supposed to be doing whatever the movie said, he was actually in jail.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have reason to lie about the holocaust and why.  If the holocaust happened as is generally believed, why would there be those who would deny it.  Let's list the reasons.
> 1.  To make money.  There are people who write books or give lectures to make money by supporting all sorts of conspiracy theories.  I imagine holocaust denial would fit right in.
> 2.  To cover the guilt of having killed so many "innocent" people.  Which is no reason to me.  There are people out there who would say that even if 6 million Jews were killed, it wasn't nearly enough.
> 3.  To help sell the idea of White patriotism not being so bad by saying White patriots didn't kill as many Jews as is generally believed.
> 4.  Those who don't like the Jews would likely be interested in slandering them by saying that the Jews mostly made up the whole holocaust thing.
> 
> Now let's say that the holocaust was largely a fabrication.  Why would people lie by saying that 6 million Jews were killed.  Let's list those reasons.
> 1.  For the victors to demonize their enemies is a tactic that is probably as old as mankind.  A holocaust story would help do that.
> 2.  In 1933, a London newspaper headline read, "Judea declares war on Germany."  And in war it is said that truth is the first casuality.  The Jews controlled the movie industry.  They may have also had a major influence in the raido industry.  This gave them a huge "soapbox" from which to spread their lies.
> 3.  Jews probably sought revenge against the Germans for having dared to deport or force out the "chosen of GOD!"
> 4.  Reparations were made by Germany for the whole holocaust thing.  As far as I know, they're still being made.  If the holocaust was shown to largely have been a fraud, those reparations would dry up.  Jews may even have to pay most of them back.
> 5.  The U.S. might lessen its funding of Israel.  A country that it already gave nuclear weapons to.
> 6.  By playing the "pity" card, Jews can get away with far more.
> 7.  For many Christians, a good way to prove the power of their imaginary god is to support the Jewish people.
> 8.  If the holocaust was ever disproved, Jews might again be persecuted.
> 9.  National Socialism was economically sucessful.  Capitalism wasn't and still isn't.  To support "The American Way," it would be very helpful to discredit National Socialism in any way possible.
> 10.  Stalin was the real monster.  The holocaust and other things could be supported so the U.S. doesn't look so bad for having supported Stalin.
> 11.  If the holocaust was shown to largely be a fraud, most people would feel extrmemly suckered.  They would lose even more faith in the U.S. government.
> 12.  German National Socialism wasn't into the whole multiethnic society thing that is constantly being shoved down Americans throats.  So to support their multiethnic society, they have to discredit the White patriot national socialist party.  Etc.
> 
> Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust  DENIAL   is part and parcel of  the CREED OF NAZISM   just as hatred
> and vilification of  "capitalism"  is part and parcel of the creed of communism.
> Holocaust denial propaganda  was injected in to the basic Nazi beliefs at the
> time that Nazi persecution of jews BEGAN  ------it did not develope denovo after world war  II .    Eager Nazis and Islamo-nazis  in general embraced the concept
> WORLD WIDE   way  back in the mid 1930s.     The reason is simple-----Nazism and  islamo Nazism are supposed to be UNIVERSAL UTOPIAN  ideologies which
> when  FULLY IMPLEMENTED  lead to a world  EVERYONE wants.      Nazis are
> not the only deniers.     There are catholics even today who insist that the
> Inquisition  caused virtually no  deaths or human suffering.     "maybe a few thousand"    .     Russian communism was "cleansed"   by purging STALIN----
> out of the system
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  Fuck the holocaust and Jews in general.  They have nothing to do with National Socialism.  If every single filthy Jew went flying off into space like gravity failed to work on their bodies, it wouldn't cause a hair to move on my head.  It would mean about as much to me as a single drop of rain during a rainstorm hitting the ground.  If I never hear the word Jew again, I would love it.

  As to German National Socialism, it has nothing at all to do with islam.  German culture is German culture.  Islamic culture is islamic culture.  You would get about as far by trying to equate German culture with Pigmy culture.  Next, the inquisition did do some pretty messed up things.  But it was overblown by the Protestants.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTY its against German law to deny it in public. a big fine and 5 years in the gray bar motel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that, can't debate the death of Jews in WWII , just non debatable. Thank Goodness I live in the USA and everything is debatable.  When they tell you just believe, makes you wonder why. It has been so programed into people, most do not question it. Who in the heck cares, how many Germans died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTY its against German law to deny it in public. a big fine and 5 years in the gray bar motel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imagine that, can't debate the death of Jews in WWII , just non debatable. Thank Goodness I live in the USA and everything is debatable.  When they tell you just believe, makes you wonder why. It has been so programed into people, most do not question it. Who in the heck cares, how many Germans died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all decent  people care how many germans died and how many jews died and how many have died in the civil wars in  Syria and in Yemen.      Both denial and indifference are indicators of  serious personality disorder.       Indifference to massive genocide is the stuff of which islamo Nazis are made or more generally
> it is the stuff of which  the scum of humanity  is made.      I was a child in town full
> of penelopianesque scum.      Lots of  "DAUGHTERS OF THE AMERICAN REVOLUTION"   who insisted African blacks who were slaves on Plantations
> were LUCKY to have been rescued from  Africa.     Histories of massive genocides
> were ignored in the  history classes-----especially those committed by the glorious
> "EXPLORERS OF THE NEW WORLD"    who came to the Americas seeking
> TRUTH AND JUSTICE AND FREEDOM  for all
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  You sure do talk a lot of crap.  I doubt if you could find very many negros here in the U.S. who would rather be living in Africa.  If it came to a choice between their ancestors having been slaves or them now living in Africa, I bet most would choose the their ancestors having been slaves alternative.


----------



## namvet

freemind said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spielberg's Schindler's list is as good a source as any. based on survivor accounts and testimony
> 
> 
> 
> namvet,
> Fooled again I see.  The book Schindler's List was a work of FICTION.  According to one website, it was only "LOOSLY" (That is just how they spelled it) based on facts.  And even then, that "LOOSELY" would depend on the holocaust happening as it is generally believed to have happened.  There actually was a person named Schindler.  But that is about as factual as the whole story is.  Everything else is BULLSHIT.  At the time that Schindler was supposed to be doing whatever the movie said, he was actually in jail.
Click to expand...


actually your a work of fiction


----------



## namvet

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have reason to lie about the holocaust and why.  If the holocaust happened as is generally believed, why would there be those who would deny it.  Let's list the reasons.
> 1.  To make money.  There are people who write books or give lectures to make money by supporting all sorts of conspiracy theories.  I imagine holocaust denial would fit right in.
> 2.  To cover the guilt of having killed so many "innocent" people.  Which is no reason to me.  There are people out there who would say that even if 6 million Jews were killed, it wasn't nearly enough.
> 3.  To help sell the idea of White patriotism not being so bad by saying White patriots didn't kill as many Jews as is generally believed.
> 4.  Those who don't like the Jews would likely be interested in slandering them by saying that the Jews mostly made up the whole holocaust thing.
> 
> Now let's say that the holocaust was largely a fabrication.  Why would people lie by saying that 6 million Jews were killed.  Let's list those reasons.
> 1.  For the victors to demonize their enemies is a tactic that is probably as old as mankind.  A holocaust story would help do that.
> 2.  In 1933, a London newspaper headline read, "Judea declares war on Germany."  And in war it is said that truth is the first casuality.  The Jews controlled the movie industry.  They may have also had a major influence in the raido industry.  This gave them a huge "soapbox" from which to spread their lies.
> 3.  Jews probably sought revenge against the Germans for having dared to deport or force out the "chosen of GOD!"
> 4.  Reparations were made by Germany for the whole holocaust thing.  As far as I know, they're still being made.  If the holocaust was shown to largely have been a fraud, those reparations would dry up.  Jews may even have to pay most of them back.
> 5.  The U.S. might lessen its funding of Israel.  A country that it already gave nuclear weapons to.
> 6.  By playing the "pity" card, Jews can get away with far more.
> 7.  For many Christians, a good way to prove the power of their imaginary god is to support the Jewish people.
> 8.  If the holocaust was ever disproved, Jews might again be persecuted.
> 9.  National Socialism was economically sucessful.  Capitalism wasn't and still isn't.  To support "The American Way," it would be very helpful to discredit National Socialism in any way possible.
> 10.  Stalin was the real monster.  The holocaust and other things could be supported so the U.S. doesn't look so bad for having supported Stalin.
> 11.  If the holocaust was shown to largely be a fraud, most people would feel extrmemly suckered.  They would lose even more faith in the U.S. government.
> 12.  German National Socialism wasn't into the whole multiethnic society thing that is constantly being shoved down Americans throats.  So to support their multiethnic society, they have to discredit the White patriot national socialist party.  Etc.
> 
> Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust  DENIAL   is part and parcel of  the CREED OF NAZISM   just as hatred
> and vilification of  "capitalism"  is part and parcel of the creed of communism.
> Holocaust denial propaganda  was injected in to the basic Nazi beliefs at the
> time that Nazi persecution of jews BEGAN  ------it did not develope denovo after world war  II .    Eager Nazis and Islamo-nazis  in general embraced the concept
> WORLD WIDE   way  back in the mid 1930s.     The reason is simple-----Nazism and  islamo Nazism are supposed to be UNIVERSAL UTOPIAN  ideologies which
> when  FULLY IMPLEMENTED  lead to a world  EVERYONE wants.      Nazis are
> not the only deniers.     There are catholics even today who insist that the
> Inquisition  caused virtually no  deaths or human suffering.     "maybe a few thousand"    .     Russian communism was "cleansed"   by purging STALIN----
> out of the system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Fuck the holocaust and Jews in general.  They have nothing to do with National Socialism.  If every single filthy Jew went flying off into space like gravity failed to work on their bodies, it wouldn't cause a hair to move on my head.  It would mean about as much to me as a single drop of rain during a rainstorm hitting the ground.  If I never hear the word Jew again, I would love it.
> 
> As to German National Socialism, it has nothing at all to do with islam.  German culture is German culture.  Islamic culture is islamic culture.  You would get about as far by trying to equate German culture with Pigmy culture.  Next, the inquisition did do some pretty messed up things.  But it was overblown by the Protestants.
Click to expand...



can't prove what you say huh?? put up or STFU


----------



## Dr Grump

freemind said:


> [
> Fuck the holocaust and Jews in general.  They have nothing to do with National Socialism.  If every single filthy Jew went flying off into space like gravity failed to work on their bodies, it wouldn't cause a hair to move on my head.  It would mean about as much to me as a single drop of rain during a rainstorm hitting the ground.  If I never hear the word Jew again, I would love it.



What have you got against Jews?


----------



## namvet

Freemind's 87-year-old German Neo-Nazi grandmother has been sentenced to 10 months in prison after being found guilty of denying the Holocaust.

story


----------



## namvet

Dr Grump said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Fuck the holocaust and Jews in general.  They have nothing to do with National Socialism.  If every single filthy Jew went flying off into space like gravity failed to work on their bodies, it wouldn't cause a hair to move on my head.  It would mean about as much to me as a single drop of rain during a rainstorm hitting the ground.  If I never hear the word Jew again, I would love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you got against Jews?
Click to expand...


he's a Muslim raghead. simple as that


----------



## Delta4Embassy

freemind said:


> Who would have reason to lie about the holocaust and why.  If the holocaust happened as is generally believed, why would there be those who would deny it.  Let's list the reasons.
> 1.  To make money.  There are people who write books or give lectures to make money by supporting all sorts of conspiracy theories.  I imagine holocaust denial would fit right in.
> 2.  To cover the guilt of having killed so many "innocent" people.  Which is no reason to me.  There are people out there who would say that even if 6 million Jews were killed, it wasn't nearly enough.
> 3.  To help sell the idea of White patriotism not being so bad by saying White patriots didn't kill as many Jews as is generally believed.
> 4.  Those who don't like the Jews would likely be interested in slandering them by saying that the Jews mostly made up the whole holocaust thing.
> 
> Now let's say that the holocaust was largely a fabrication.  Why would people lie by saying that 6 million Jews were killed.  Let's list those reasons.
> 1.  For the victors to demonize their enemies is a tactic that is probably as old as mankind.  A holocaust story would help do that.
> 2.  In 1933, a London newspaper headline read, "Judea declares war on Germany."  And in war it is said that truth is the first casuality.  The Jews controlled the movie industry.  They may have also had a major influence in the raido industry.  This gave them a huge "soapbox" from which to spread their lies.
> 3.  Jews probably sought revenge against the Germans for having dared to deport or force out the "chosen of GOD!"
> 4.  Reparations were made by Germany for the whole holocaust thing.  As far as I know, they're still being made.  If the holocaust was shown to largely have been a fraud, those reparations would dry up.  Jews may even have to pay most of them back.
> 5.  The U.S. might lessen its funding of Israel.  A country that it already gave nuclear weapons to.
> 6.  By playing the "pity" card, Jews can get away with far more.
> 7.  For many Christians, a good way to prove the power of their imaginary god is to support the Jewish people.
> 8.  If the holocaust was ever disproved, Jews might again be persecuted.
> 9.  National Socialism was economically sucessful.  Capitalism wasn't and still isn't.  To support "The American Way," it would be very helpful to discredit National Socialism in any way possible.
> 10.  Stalin was the real monster.  The holocaust and other things could be supported so the U.S. doesn't look so bad for having supported Stalin.
> 11.  If the holocaust was shown to largely be a fraud, most people would feel extrmemly suckered.  They would lose even more faith in the U.S. government.
> 12.  German National Socialism wasn't into the whole multiethnic society thing that is constantly being shoved down Americans throats.  So to support their multiethnic society, they have to discredit the White patriot national socialist party.  Etc.
> 
> Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.




Why would racists hate? Hate's irrational and serves no useful purpose. So asking what irrational people do those irrational things is asking why are they irrational? Hate like that is learned and taught. If you're raised with it it's all you know and you never consider anything else. Racial hatred is akin to the people of DPRK who love their Dear Leader because they've been conditioned to love him. The thought of not loving him and supporting his even to their detriment doesn't even occur to them as an option. Same with racists. That hate is comforting because it's familar.


----------



## Dr Grump

oh right. Didn't realise he/she was a mussie....


----------



## namvet

freemind said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> deadmind don't know any more about this than what's down its pants. nothin'
> 
> 
> 
> namvet,
> I thought you were going to leave.
Click to expand...


did some research and found your photo. why didn't you tell us your a raghead faggot???


----------



## freemind

Dr Grump said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Fuck the holocaust and Jews in general.  They have nothing to do with National Socialism.  If every single filthy Jew went flying off into space like gravity failed to work on their bodies, it wouldn't cause a hair to move on my head.  It would mean about as much to me as a single drop of rain during a rainstorm hitting the ground.  If I never hear the word Jew again, I would love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you got against Jews?
Click to expand...

  Dr Grump,
  That's like asking me to list all of the species of beetle on the planet.


----------



## freemind

namvet said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Fuck the holocaust and Jews in general.  They have nothing to do with National Socialism.  If every single filthy Jew went flying off into space like gravity failed to work on their bodies, it wouldn't cause a hair to move on my head.  It would mean about as much to me as a single drop of rain during a rainstorm hitting the ground.  If I never hear the word Jew again, I would love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you got against Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's a Muslim raghead. simple as that
Click to expand...

  namvet,
  Is telling lies the best you can do?  I am White.  Not sand negro.


----------



## namvet

freemind said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Fuck the holocaust and Jews in general.  They have nothing to do with National Socialism.  If every single filthy Jew went flying off into space like gravity failed to work on their bodies, it wouldn't cause a hair to move on my head.  It would mean about as much to me as a single drop of rain during a rainstorm hitting the ground.  If I never hear the word Jew again, I would love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you got against Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's a Muslim raghead. simple as that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> namvet,
> Is telling lies the best you can do?  I am White.  Not sand negro.
Click to expand...


your not white so what are you lost tourist. liar


----------



## namvet

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rd question should be: What are they trying to hide and Why?    ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect example of how banning legitimizes it in the eyes of it's adherents...it becomes legitimized as "what are they trying to supress".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote-----sunni agrees with your assessment that   the filth of Nazism is
> legitimate and that the genocide was  GOOD IN THE EYES OF ALLAH AND
> HIS RAPIST PAL MUHUMMAD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put down the bottle Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> read the last few posts coyote-----sunni has endorse your post because he interprets it as an endorsement of the legitimacy of Nazi genocide of jews and
> Islamic denial thereof.      Your comment is-----typically vulgar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews have and are committing genocide, Germans have not. Germans fought a war.
Click to expand...


----------



## freemind

Delta4Embassy said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have reason to lie about the holocaust and why.  If the holocaust happened as is generally believed, why would there be those who would deny it.  Let's list the reasons.
> 1.  To make money.  There are people who write books or give lectures to make money by supporting all sorts of conspiracy theories.  I imagine holocaust denial would fit right in.
> 2.  To cover the guilt of having killed so many "innocent" people.  Which is no reason to me.  There are people out there who would say that even if 6 million Jews were killed, it wasn't nearly enough.
> 3.  To help sell the idea of White patriotism not being so bad by saying White patriots didn't kill as many Jews as is generally believed.
> 4.  Those who don't like the Jews would likely be interested in slandering them by saying that the Jews mostly made up the whole holocaust thing.
> 
> Now let's say that the holocaust was largely a fabrication.  Why would people lie by saying that 6 million Jews were killed.  Let's list those reasons.
> 1.  For the victors to demonize their enemies is a tactic that is probably as old as mankind.  A holocaust story would help do that.
> 2.  In 1933, a London newspaper headline read, "Judea declares war on Germany."  And in war it is said that truth is the first casuality.  The Jews controlled the movie industry.  They may have also had a major influence in the raido industry.  This gave them a huge "soapbox" from which to spread their lies.
> 3.  Jews probably sought revenge against the Germans for having dared to deport or force out the "chosen of GOD!"
> 4.  Reparations were made by Germany for the whole holocaust thing.  As far as I know, they're still being made.  If the holocaust was shown to largely have been a fraud, those reparations would dry up.  Jews may even have to pay most of them back.
> 5.  The U.S. might lessen its funding of Israel.  A country that it already gave nuclear weapons to.
> 6.  By playing the "pity" card, Jews can get away with far more.
> 7.  For many Christians, a good way to prove the power of their imaginary god is to support the Jewish people.
> 8.  If the holocaust was ever disproved, Jews might again be persecuted.
> 9.  National Socialism was economically sucessful.  Capitalism wasn't and still isn't.  To support "The American Way," it would be very helpful to discredit National Socialism in any way possible.
> 10.  Stalin was the real monster.  The holocaust and other things could be supported so the U.S. doesn't look so bad for having supported Stalin.
> 11.  If the holocaust was shown to largely be a fraud, most people would feel extrmemly suckered.  They would lose even more faith in the U.S. government.
> 12.  German National Socialism wasn't into the whole multiethnic society thing that is constantly being shoved down Americans throats.  So to support their multiethnic society, they have to discredit the White patriot national socialist party.  Etc.
> 
> Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would racists hate? Hate's irrational and serves no useful purpose. So asking what irrational people do those irrational things is asking why are they irrational? Hate like that is learned and taught. If you're raised with it it's all you know and you never consider anything else. Racial hatred is akin to the people of DPRK who love their Dear Leader because they've been conditioned to love him. The thought of not loving him and supporting his even to their detriment doesn't even occur to them as an option. Same with racists. That hate is comforting because it's familar.
Click to expand...

  D4E,
  Is talking out of your ass the best you can do?  Apart from some humans, all the creatures on the planet are "racist."  And it is probably like that on every life bearing planet throughout infinity.  But somehow, your conditioned "politically correct" views are right.  Are you really that far gone in the head?  There is an area where bobcats and lynx home ranges overlap.  Depend on the pairing, they can interbreed and have viable offspring.  But usually don't.  There is an area where the home ranges of white tail deer and mule deer overlap.  They could interbreed, but usually don't.  Etc times zillions.

  That is the way things really work.  Not your delusional ideas.  Even babies have been found to be "bigoted."  Why?  There are many reasons.  But the most important is that not only is "racism" good and natural, but absolutely necessary to the developement of separate species.  Which in the event of some cataclysm. could help some to survive.  Is that enough of a "useful purpose" for you?


----------



## freemind

namvet said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Fuck the holocaust and Jews in general.  They have nothing to do with National Socialism.  If every single filthy Jew went flying off into space like gravity failed to work on their bodies, it wouldn't cause a hair to move on my head.  It would mean about as much to me as a single drop of rain during a rainstorm hitting the ground.  If I never hear the word Jew again, I would love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you got against Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's a Muslim raghead. simple as that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> namvet,
> Is telling lies the best you can do?  I am White.  Not sand negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your not white so what are you lost tourist. liar
Click to expand...

  namvet,
  First of all, bite me.  Next, you bring up an interesting point with yout tourist thing.  Some years ago I was watching some news thing about European tourists in Floridia.  There were state police cars parked at some exit ramps that led to negro parts of town.  They would pull over White people and tell them that they should go elsewhere.  Apparently there have been too many naive White European toursts getting robbed or murdered by mistakenly getting off the freeway into negro populated parts of town.


----------



## namvet

freemind said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Fuck the holocaust and Jews in general.  They have nothing to do with National Socialism.  If every single filthy Jew went flying off into space like gravity failed to work on their bodies, it wouldn't cause a hair to move on my head.  It would mean about as much to me as a single drop of rain during a rainstorm hitting the ground.  If I never hear the word Jew again, I would love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you got against Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's a Muslim raghead. simple as that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> namvet,
> Is telling lies the best you can do?  I am White.  Not sand negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your not white so what are you lost tourist. liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> namvet,
> First of all, bite me.  Next, you bring up an interesting point with yout tourist thing.  Some years ago I was watching some news thing about European tourists in Floridia.  There were state police cars parked at some exit ramps that led to negro parts of town.  They would pull over White people and tell them that they should go elsewhere.  Apparently there have been too many naive White European toursts getting robbed or murdered by mistakenly getting off the freeway into negro populated parts of town.
Click to expand...



first of all suck me


----------



## Coyote

freemind said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because 6 mil is a magic no. quoted before 1922 when in Russia. No doubt a few million jews probably died in WWii, but they say over 65 million people died. Its time to quit making it about Jews, and frankly I do not believe there were large gas chambers. The wealthy Jews in Germany got out fine, they cared less about the Polish Jews, who by they way had their own partisan groups fighting . To make WWII about Jews is to decreased the value of life of non jews. Also Judea declared war on Germany when Hitler got elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2/3 of the Jewish population of Europe were exterminated - because they were Jews.  Can you get your mind around that figure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote,
> What you can't seem to get your mind around is that you have bought into a load of horse shit.  There are Red Cross documents that say that 271,000 Jews died in the holocaust.  There are more thouroughly researched findings that put the numbers at 300,000 to 600,000.  Also, if you watch the documentary I mentioned, they will SHOW you several newspaper articles that appeared in various newspapers between the years of 1915-1938.  They talked about something bad happening to 6 million Jews.  How much of a sucker are you to believe the same bullshit number about the holocaust.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you cann provide links to support your claims?


----------



## Coyote

freemind said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Fuck the holocaust and Jews in general.  They have nothing to do with National Socialism.  If every single filthy Jew went flying off into space like gravity failed to work on their bodies, it wouldn't cause a hair to move on my head.  It would mean about as much to me as a single drop of rain during a rainstorm hitting the ground.  If I never hear the word Jew again, I would love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you got against Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's a Muslim raghead. simple as that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> namvet,
> Is telling lies the best you can do?  I am White.  Not sand negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your not white so what are you lost tourist. liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> namvet,
> First of all, bite me.  Next, you bring up an interesting point with yout tourist thing.  Some years ago I was watching some news thing about European tourists in Floridia.  There were state police cars parked at some exit ramps that led to negro parts of town.  They would pull over White people and tell them that they should go elsewhere.  Apparently there have been too many naive White European toursts getting robbed or murdered by mistakenly getting off the freeway into negro populated parts of town.
Click to expand...


Namvet is far too well mannered to bite a person with an unknown innoculation history.


----------



## Coyote

freemind said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is where we start pretending that Hitler was provoked by the Jews, didn't intend on killing them but only expelling them (because he kindly wanted to keep the families intact), that there was no extensive documentation by the Germans and all the Jews that survived the concentration camps were lying and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote,
> I know that you get along just fine being brainwashed beyond all recognition.  But take the red pill.  Also, if it would have helped sell the allied version of events, they would have uncovered shitload of German documents talking about unicorns.  When they say that history is written by the victors, that is the sort of thing they are talking about.
Click to expand...


Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.



> You need to watch the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  Enter the title into your browser.  Click on the first website that comes up.  Then scroll down that page.  You will see all the parts of the documentary listed.  In particular, watch "Part 21, The Leuchter findings."  See if you can handle watching a Jew investigate what really went on at Auschwitz.  If you think you can handle more, I suggest that you start at the end and work your way back from there.  That way you can get to much of the really jucy stuff first.



I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lots of money made from WWII for the jews. Lots of sympathy as well. What a racket. Any of your distant relatives die in WWII. I think everyone alive has some. Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no.
Click to expand...


Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.



> The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel. The only Polish jews the Zionist wanted were the ones who could fight. Hitler locked them up as he should, called concentration camps and work camps.



As he should?  Why?



> The Zionist has made WWII about them and well it is really, their ideology , Hitler and Stalin, neither wanted global communism. How do you think Hitler and the Germans felt when the Jews declared sanctions on Germany, a country that had opened its doors to the Jews, same way I imagine the Iraqis and Iranians felt. Now the US is the hated country, because you got the jews running the US. As many Poles died in the war, but who gives a rip.



OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!

Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.


----------



## Coyote

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTY its against German law to deny it in public. a big fine and 5 years in the gray bar motel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that, can't debate the death of Jews in WWII , just non debatable. Thank Goodness I live in the USA and everything is debatable.  When they tell you just believe, makes you wonder why. It has been so programed into people, most do not question it. Who in the heck cares, how many Germans died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTY its against German law to deny it in public. a big fine and 5 years in the gray bar motel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imagine that, can't debate the death of Jews in WWII , just non debatable. Thank Goodness I live in the USA and everything is debatable.  When they tell you just believe, makes you wonder why. It has been so programed into people, most do not question it. Who in the heck cares, how many Germans died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all decent  people care how many germans died and how many jews died and how many have died in the civil wars in  Syria and in Yemen.      Both denial and indifference are indicators of  serious personality disorder.       Indifference to massive genocide is the stuff of which islamo Nazis are made or more generally
> it is the stuff of which  the scum of humanity  is made.      I was a child in town full
> of penelopianesque scum.      Lots of  "DAUGHTERS OF THE AMERICAN REVOLUTION"   who insisted African blacks who were slaves on Plantations
> were LUCKY to have been rescued from  Africa.     Histories of massive genocides
> were ignored in the  history classes-----especially those committed by the glorious
> "EXPLORERS OF THE NEW WORLD"    who came to the Americas seeking
> TRUTH AND JUSTICE AND FREEDOM  for all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> You sure do talk a lot of crap.  I doubt if you could find very many negros here in the U.S. who would rather be living in Africa.  If it came to a choice between their ancestors having been slaves or them now living in Africa, I bet most would choose the their ancestors having been slaves alternative.
Click to expand...


Never thought I'd say this but...I think Rosie's crap beats your crap any time.


----------



## namvet

Coyote said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because 6 mil is a magic no. quoted before 1922 when in Russia. No doubt a few million jews probably died in WWii, but they say over 65 million people died. Its time to quit making it about Jews, and frankly I do not believe there were large gas chambers. The wealthy Jews in Germany got out fine, they cared less about the Polish Jews, who by they way had their own partisan groups fighting . To make WWII about Jews is to decreased the value of life of non jews. Also Judea declared war on Germany when Hitler got elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2/3 of the Jewish population of Europe were exterminated - because they were Jews.  Can you get your mind around that figure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote,
> What you can't seem to get your mind around is that you have bought into a load of horse shit.  There are Red Cross documents that say that 271,000 Jews died in the holocaust.  There are more thouroughly researched findings that put the numbers at 300,000 to 600,000.  Also, if you watch the documentary I mentioned, they will SHOW you several newspaper articles that appeared in various newspapers between the years of 1915-1938.  They talked about something bad happening to 6 million Jews.  How much of a sucker are you to believe the same bullshit number about the holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you cann provide links to support your claims?
Click to expand...


no. he can't. he's not that smart


----------



## Coyote

namvet said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because 6 mil is a magic no. quoted before 1922 when in Russia. No doubt a few million jews probably died in WWii, but they say over 65 million people died. Its time to quit making it about Jews, and frankly I do not believe there were large gas chambers. The wealthy Jews in Germany got out fine, they cared less about the Polish Jews, who by they way had their own partisan groups fighting . To make WWII about Jews is to decreased the value of life of non jews. Also Judea declared war on Germany when Hitler got elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2/3 of the Jewish population of Europe were exterminated - because they were Jews.  Can you get your mind around that figure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote,
> What you can't seem to get your mind around is that you have bought into a load of horse shit.  There are Red Cross documents that say that 271,000 Jews died in the holocaust.  There are more thouroughly researched findings that put the numbers at 300,000 to 600,000.  Also, if you watch the documentary I mentioned, they will SHOW you several newspaper articles that appeared in various newspapers between the years of 1915-1938.  They talked about something bad happening to 6 million Jews.  How much of a sucker are you to believe the same bullshit number about the holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you cann provide links to support your claims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no. he can't. he's not that smart
Click to expand...


I'm an optimist!


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTY its against German law to deny it in public. a big fine and 5 years in the gray bar motel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that, can't debate the death of Jews in WWII , just non debatable. Thank Goodness I live in the USA and everything is debatable.  When they tell you just believe, makes you wonder why. It has been so programed into people, most do not question it. Who in the heck cares, how many Germans died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTY its against German law to deny it in public. a big fine and 5 years in the gray bar motel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imagine that, can't debate the death of Jews in WWII , just non debatable. Thank Goodness I live in the USA and everything is debatable.  When they tell you just believe, makes you wonder why. It has been so programed into people, most do not question it. Who in the heck cares, how many Germans died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all decent  people care how many germans died and how many jews died and how many have died in the civil wars in  Syria and in Yemen.      Both denial and indifference are indicators of  serious personality disorder.       Indifference to massive genocide is the stuff of which islamo Nazis are made or more generally
> it is the stuff of which  the scum of humanity  is made.      I was a child in town full
> of penelopianesque scum.      Lots of  "DAUGHTERS OF THE AMERICAN REVOLUTION"   who insisted African blacks who were slaves on Plantations
> were LUCKY to have been rescued from  Africa.     Histories of massive genocides
> were ignored in the  history classes-----especially those committed by the glorious
> "EXPLORERS OF THE NEW WORLD"    who came to the Americas seeking
> TRUTH AND JUSTICE AND FREEDOM  for all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> You sure do talk a lot of crap.  I doubt if you could find very many negros here in the U.S. who would rather be living in Africa.  If it came to a choice between their ancestors having been slaves or them now living in Africa, I bet most would choose the their ancestors having been slaves alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never thought I'd say this but...I think Rosie's crap beats your crap any time.
Click to expand...


aw shucks  ------I am SO honored


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have reason to lie about the holocaust and why.  If the holocaust happened as is generally believed, why would there be those who would deny it.  Let's list the reasons.
> 1.  To make money.  There are people who write books or give lectures to make money by supporting all sorts of conspiracy theories.  I imagine holocaust denial would fit right in.
> 2.  To cover the guilt of having killed so many "innocent" people.  Which is no reason to me.  There are people out there who would say that even if 6 million Jews were killed, it wasn't nearly enough.
> 3.  To help sell the idea of White patriotism not being so bad by saying White patriots didn't kill as many Jews as is generally believed.
> 4.  Those who don't like the Jews would likely be interested in slandering them by saying that the Jews mostly made up the whole holocaust thing.
> 
> Now let's say that the holocaust was largely a fabrication.  Why would people lie by saying that 6 million Jews were killed.  Let's list those reasons.
> 1.  For the victors to demonize their enemies is a tactic that is probably as old as mankind.  A holocaust story would help do that.
> 2.  In 1933, a London newspaper headline read, "Judea declares war on Germany."  And in war it is said that truth is the first casuality.  The Jews controlled the movie industry.  They may have also had a major influence in the raido industry.  This gave them a huge "soapbox" from which to spread their lies.
> 3.  Jews probably sought revenge against the Germans for having dared to deport or force out the "chosen of GOD!"
> 4.  Reparations were made by Germany for the whole holocaust thing.  As far as I know, they're still being made.  If the holocaust was shown to largely have been a fraud, those reparations would dry up.  Jews may even have to pay most of them back.
> 5.  The U.S. might lessen its funding of Israel.  A country that it already gave nuclear weapons to.
> 6.  By playing the "pity" card, Jews can get away with far more.
> 7.  For many Christians, a good way to prove the power of their imaginary god is to support the Jewish people.
> 8.  If the holocaust was ever disproved, Jews might again be persecuted.
> 9.  National Socialism was economically sucessful.  Capitalism wasn't and still isn't.  To support "The American Way," it would be very helpful to discredit National Socialism in any way possible.
> 10.  Stalin was the real monster.  The holocaust and other things could be supported so the U.S. doesn't look so bad for having supported Stalin.
> 11.  If the holocaust was shown to largely be a fraud, most people would feel extrmemly suckered.  They would lose even more faith in the U.S. government.
> 12.  German National Socialism wasn't into the whole multiethnic society thing that is constantly being shoved down Americans throats.  So to support their multiethnic society, they have to discredit the White patriot national socialist party.  Etc.
> 
> Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would racists hate? Hate's irrational and serves no useful purpose. So asking what irrational people do those irrational things is asking why are they irrational? Hate like that is learned and taught. If you're raised with it it's all you know and you never consider anything else. Racial hatred is akin to the people of DPRK who love their Dear Leader because they've been conditioned to love him. The thought of not loving him and supporting his even to their detriment doesn't even occur to them as an option. Same with racists. That hate is comforting because it's familar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D4E,
> Is talking out of your ass the best you can do?  Apart from some humans, all the creatures on the planet are "racist."  And it is probably like that on every life bearing planet throughout infinity.  But somehow, your conditioned "politically correct" views are right.  Are you really that far gone in the head?  There is an area where bobcats and lynx home ranges overlap.  Depend on the pairing, they can interbreed and have viable offspring.  But usually don't.  There is an area where the home ranges of white tail deer and mule deer overlap.  They could interbreed, but usually don't.  Etc times zillions.
> 
> That is the way things really work.  Not your delusional ideas.  Even babies have been found to be "bigoted."  Why?  There are many reasons.  But the most important is that not only is "racism" good and natural, but absolutely necessary to the developement of separate species.  Which in the event of some cataclysm. could help some to survive.  Is that enough of a "useful purpose" for you?
Click to expand...


babies have not been found to be bigoted-----they are very observant of the reactions of their MOTHERS ----if a mom reacts negatively ---for example to a
black person------so will they.    If a mom reacts negatively to  boiled beets---so
will they


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lots of money made from WWII for the jews. Lots of sympathy as well. What a racket. Any of your distant relatives die in WWII. I think everyone alive has some. Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel. The only Polish jews the Zionist wanted were the ones who could fight. Hitler locked them up as he should, called concentration camps and work camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As he should?  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist has made WWII about them and well it is really, their ideology , Hitler and Stalin, neither wanted global communism. How do you think Hitler and the Germans felt when the Jews declared sanctions on Germany, a country that had opened its doors to the Jews, same way I imagine the Iraqis and Iranians felt. Now the US is the hated country, because you got the jews running the US. As many Poles died in the war, but who gives a rip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!
> 
> Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.
Click to expand...


a boycott is an act of war ONLY when it is jews who are boycotting-----when
islamo Nazis boycott jews it is an act of piety in the name of  allah


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is where we start pretending that Hitler was provoked by the Jews, didn't intend on killing them but only expelling them (because he kindly wanted to keep the families intact), that there was no extensive documentation by the Germans and all the Jews that survived the concentration camps were lying and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote,
> I know that you get along just fine being brainwashed beyond all recognition.  But take the red pill.  Also, if it would have helped sell the allied version of events, they would have uncovered shitload of German documents talking about unicorns.  When they say that history is written by the victors, that is the sort of thing they are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  Enter the title into your browser.  Click on the first website that comes up.  Then scroll down that page.  You will see all the parts of the documentary listed.  In particular, watch "Part 21, The Leuchter findings."  See if you can handle watching a Jew investigate what really went on at Auschwitz.  If you think you can handle more, I suggest that you start at the end and work your way back from there.  That way you can get to much of the really jucy stuff first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
Click to expand...


ANAPH-Y-LACTIC        do you get  "hives"----that is red blotches upon
    you skin----mostly face and neck?      Do you get short of breath?


----------



## Penelope

Coyote said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lots of money made from WWII for the jews. Lots of sympathy as well. What a racket. Any of your distant relatives die in WWII. I think everyone alive has some. Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel. The only Polish jews the Zionist wanted were the ones who could fight. Hitler locked them up as he should, called concentration camps and work camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As he should?  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist has made WWII about them and well it is really, their ideology , Hitler and Stalin, neither wanted global communism. How do you think Hitler and the Germans felt when the Jews declared sanctions on Germany, a country that had opened its doors to the Jews, same way I imagine the Iraqis and Iranians felt. Now the US is the hated country, because you got the jews running the US. As many Poles died in the war, but who gives a rip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!
> 
> Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.
Click to expand...


It comes before the war, to weaken a country. Who told you all about WWII, let me think, the Zionist who even at that time controlled the media. You believe the OT and the rest of the people were pagan and horrible, gee who wrote those books?


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lots of money made from WWII for the jews. Lots of sympathy as well. What a racket. Any of your distant relatives die in WWII. I think everyone alive has some. Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel. The only Polish jews the Zionist wanted were the ones who could fight. Hitler locked them up as he should, called concentration camps and work camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As he should?  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist has made WWII about them and well it is really, their ideology , Hitler and Stalin, neither wanted global communism. How do you think Hitler and the Germans felt when the Jews declared sanctions on Germany, a country that had opened its doors to the Jews, same way I imagine the Iraqis and Iranians felt. Now the US is the hated country, because you got the jews running the US. As many Poles died in the war, but who gives a rip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!
> 
> Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It comes before the war, to weaken a country. Who told you all about WWII, let me think, the Zionist who even at that time controlled the media. You believe the OT and the rest of the people were pagan and horrible, gee who wrote those books?
Click to expand...


So you think that when a group proposes a boycott authorities should conduct a genocidal campaign against them?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is where we start pretending that Hitler was provoked by the Jews, didn't intend on killing them but only expelling them (because he kindly wanted to keep the families intact), that there was no extensive documentation by the Germans and all the Jews that survived the concentration camps were lying and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote,
> I know that you get along just fine being brainwashed beyond all recognition.  But take the red pill.  Also, if it would have helped sell the allied version of events, they would have uncovered shitload of German documents talking about unicorns.  When they say that history is written by the victors, that is the sort of thing they are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  Enter the title into your browser.  Click on the first website that comes up.  Then scroll down that page.  You will see all the parts of the documentary listed.  In particular, watch "Part 21, The Leuchter findings."  See if you can handle watching a Jew investigate what really went on at Auschwitz.  If you think you can handle more, I suggest that you start at the end and work your way back from there.  That way you can get to much of the really jucy stuff first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ANAPH-Y-LACTIC        do you get  "hives"----that is red blotches upon
> you skin----mostly face and neck?      Do you get short of breath?
Click to expand...


I do!!!!


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lots of money made from WWII for the jews. Lots of sympathy as well. What a racket. Any of your distant relatives die in WWII. I think everyone alive has some. Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel. The only Polish jews the Zionist wanted were the ones who could fight. Hitler locked them up as he should, called concentration camps and work camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As he should?  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist has made WWII about them and well it is really, their ideology , Hitler and Stalin, neither wanted global communism. How do you think Hitler and the Germans felt when the Jews declared sanctions on Germany, a country that had opened its doors to the Jews, same way I imagine the Iraqis and Iranians felt. Now the US is the hated country, because you got the jews running the US. As many Poles died in the war, but who gives a rip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!
> 
> Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It comes before the war, to weaken a country. Who told you all about WWII, let me think, the Zionist who even at that time controlled the media. You believe the OT and the rest of the people were pagan and horrible, gee who wrote those books?
Click to expand...


I do not know much about world war II-------I was embarrassed by an elderly lawyer
who did serve and was some kind of communications expert-------and seemed to
know every battle and ever second.       Other than that I learned a bit from my father who served in the North Atlantic,    from a teacher whose family fled Poland
and went to Russia and from people who survived concentration camps and from
writings and statements of the USA generals and the officers in the British army and
from ------great movies like  CASA BLANCA        What do you know about world war II,   Penelope dear?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lots of money made from WWII for the jews. Lots of sympathy as well. What a racket. Any of your distant relatives die in WWII. I think everyone alive has some. Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel. The only Polish jews the Zionist wanted were the ones who could fight. Hitler locked them up as he should, called concentration camps and work camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As he should?  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist has made WWII about them and well it is really, their ideology , Hitler and Stalin, neither wanted global communism. How do you think Hitler and the Germans felt when the Jews declared sanctions on Germany, a country that had opened its doors to the Jews, same way I imagine the Iraqis and Iranians felt. Now the US is the hated country, because you got the jews running the US. As many Poles died in the war, but who gives a rip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!
> 
> Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It comes before the war, to weaken a country. Who told you all about WWII, let me think, the Zionist who even at that time controlled the media. You believe the OT and the rest of the people were pagan and horrible, gee who wrote those books?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not know much about world war II-------I was embarrassed by an elderly lawyer
> who did serve and was some kind of communications expert-------and seemed to
> know every battle and ever second.       Other than that I learned a bit from my father who served in the North Atlantic,    from a teacher whose family fled Poland
> and went to Russia and from people who survived concentration camps and from
> writings and statements of the USA generals and the officers in the British army and
> from ------great movies like  CASA BLANCA        What do you know about world war II,   Penelope dear?
Click to expand...


She seems to think the Jews attacked Germany.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel. The only Polish jews the Zionist wanted were the ones who could fight. Hitler locked them up as he should, called concentration camps and work camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As he should?  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist has made WWII about them and well it is really, their ideology , Hitler and Stalin, neither wanted global communism. How do you think Hitler and the Germans felt when the Jews declared sanctions on Germany, a country that had opened its doors to the Jews, same way I imagine the Iraqis and Iranians felt. Now the US is the hated country, because you got the jews running the US. As many Poles died in the war, but who gives a rip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!
> 
> Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It comes before the war, to weaken a country. Who told you all about WWII, let me think, the Zionist who even at that time controlled the media. You believe the OT and the rest of the people were pagan and horrible, gee who wrote those books?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not know much about world war II-------I was embarrassed by an elderly lawyer
> who did serve and was some kind of communications expert-------and seemed to
> know every battle and ever second.       Other than that I learned a bit from my father who served in the North Atlantic,    from a teacher whose family fled Poland
> and went to Russia and from people who survived concentration camps and from
> writings and statements of the USA generals and the officers in the British army and
> from ------great movies like  CASA BLANCA        What do you know about world war II,   Penelope dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She seems to think the Jews attacked Germany.
Click to expand...


she is quoting  islamo Nazi propaganda------stuff like that came out even
before  World War II and was promulgated extensively in the USA


----------



## freemind

namvet said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have you got against Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's a Muslim raghead. simple as that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> namvet,
> Is telling lies the best you can do?  I am White.  Not sand negro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your not white so what are you lost tourist. liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> namvet,
> First of all, bite me.  Next, you bring up an interesting point with yout tourist thing.  Some years ago I was watching some news thing about European tourists in Floridia.  There were state police cars parked at some exit ramps that led to negro parts of town.  They would pull over White people and tell them that they should go elsewhere.  Apparently there have been too many naive White European toursts getting robbed or murdered by mistakenly getting off the freeway into negro populated parts of town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> first of all suck me
Click to expand...

  namvet,
  Back at you slimeboy.  Next, are you really a vietnam veteran?  Also, are you White?  I just want to know what sort of creature I am dealing with before wasting any more time on you.


----------



## freemind

Coyote said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is where we start pretending that Hitler was provoked by the Jews, didn't intend on killing them but only expelling them (because he kindly wanted to keep the families intact), that there was no extensive documentation by the Germans and all the Jews that survived the concentration camps were lying and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote,
> I know that you get along just fine being brainwashed beyond all recognition.  But take the red pill.  Also, if it would have helped sell the allied version of events, they would have uncovered shitload of German documents talking about unicorns.  When they say that history is written by the victors, that is the sort of thing they are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  Enter the title into your browser.  Click on the first website that comes up.  Then scroll down that page.  You will see all the parts of the documentary listed.  In particular, watch "Part 21, The Leuchter findings."  See if you can handle watching a Jew investigate what really went on at Auschwitz.  If you think you can handle more, I suggest that you start at the end and work your way back from there.  That way you can get to much of the really jucy stuff first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
Click to expand...

  Coyote,
  Excuse me for saying so, but calling something a conspiracy theory is a pretty chickenshit way to get out of looking at the truth.  For example, in the part I suggested you watch, one of the things they SHOW is the person who runs the holocaust memorial museum at Auschwitz TELLING the Jewish investigator that their gas chamber was made to look like a gas chamber by the Russians after the war.  There is no conspitacy about that.  It is straightforward fact.  But if you want to remain a patsy of Stalin, among others, it is your loss.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have reason to lie about the holocaust and why.  If the holocaust happened as is generally believed, why would there be those who would deny it.  Let's list the reasons.
> 1.  To make money.  There are people who write books or give lectures to make money by supporting all sorts of conspiracy theories.  I imagine holocaust denial would fit right in.
> 2.  To cover the guilt of having killed so many "innocent" people.  Which is no reason to me.  There are people out there who would say that even if 6 million Jews were killed, it wasn't nearly enough.
> 3.  To help sell the idea of White patriotism not being so bad by saying White patriots didn't kill as many Jews as is generally believed.
> 4.  Those who don't like the Jews would likely be interested in slandering them by saying that the Jews mostly made up the whole holocaust thing.
> 
> Now let's say that the holocaust was largely a fabrication.  Why would people lie by saying that 6 million Jews were killed.  Let's list those reasons.
> 1.  For the victors to demonize their enemies is a tactic that is probably as old as mankind.  A holocaust story would help do that.
> 2.  In 1933, a London newspaper headline read, "Judea declares war on Germany."  And in war it is said that truth is the first casuality.  The Jews controlled the movie industry.  They may have also had a major influence in the raido industry.  This gave them a huge "soapbox" from which to spread their lies.
> 3.  Jews probably sought revenge against the Germans for having dared to deport or force out the "chosen of GOD!"
> 4.  Reparations were made by Germany for the whole holocaust thing.  As far as I know, they're still being made.  If the holocaust was shown to largely have been a fraud, those reparations would dry up.  Jews may even have to pay most of them back.
> 5.  The U.S. might lessen its funding of Israel.  A country that it already gave nuclear weapons to.
> 6.  By playing the "pity" card, Jews can get away with far more.
> 7.  For many Christians, a good way to prove the power of their imaginary god is to support the Jewish people.
> 8.  If the holocaust was ever disproved, Jews might again be persecuted.
> 9.  National Socialism was economically sucessful.  Capitalism wasn't and still isn't.  To support "The American Way," it would be very helpful to discredit National Socialism in any way possible.
> 10.  Stalin was the real monster.  The holocaust and other things could be supported so the U.S. doesn't look so bad for having supported Stalin.
> 11.  If the holocaust was shown to largely be a fraud, most people would feel extrmemly suckered.  They would lose even more faith in the U.S. government.
> 12.  German National Socialism wasn't into the whole multiethnic society thing that is constantly being shoved down Americans throats.  So to support their multiethnic society, they have to discredit the White patriot national socialist party.  Etc.
> 
> Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would racists hate? Hate's irrational and serves no useful purpose. So asking what irrational people do those irrational things is asking why are they irrational? Hate like that is learned and taught. If you're raised with it it's all you know and you never consider anything else. Racial hatred is akin to the people of DPRK who love their Dear Leader because they've been conditioned to love him. The thought of not loving him and supporting his even to their detriment doesn't even occur to them as an option. Same with racists. That hate is comforting because it's familar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D4E,
> Is talking out of your ass the best you can do?  Apart from some humans, all the creatures on the planet are "racist."  And it is probably like that on every life bearing planet throughout infinity.  But somehow, your conditioned "politically correct" views are right.  Are you really that far gone in the head?  There is an area where bobcats and lynx home ranges overlap.  Depend on the pairing, they can interbreed and have viable offspring.  But usually don't.  There is an area where the home ranges of white tail deer and mule deer overlap.  They could interbreed, but usually don't.  Etc times zillions.
> 
> That is the way things really work.  Not your delusional ideas.  Even babies have been found to be "bigoted."  Why?  There are many reasons.  But the most important is that not only is "racism" good and natural, but absolutely necessary to the developement of separate species.  Which in the event of some cataclysm. could help some to survive.  Is that enough of a "useful purpose" for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> babies have not been found to be bigoted-----they are very observant of the reactions of their MOTHERS ----if a mom reacts negatively ---for example to a
> black person------so will they.    If a mom reacts negatively to  boiled beets---so
> will they
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  I can help you get the real truth about bigoted babies.  Go to your browser and enter, "60 Minutes: Bigoted babies."  That should bring you to a segiment from that show where they discuss the matter.  It was a conclusion reached by researchers at Yale universitiy's baby lab.  I'm sure that the researchers were well aware of things that can taint the results of a study and avoided them.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lots of money made from WWII for the jews. Lots of sympathy as well. What a racket. Any of your distant relatives die in WWII. I think everyone alive has some. Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel. The only Polish jews the Zionist wanted were the ones who could fight. Hitler locked them up as he should, called concentration camps and work camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As he should?  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist has made WWII about them and well it is really, their ideology , Hitler and Stalin, neither wanted global communism. How do you think Hitler and the Germans felt when the Jews declared sanctions on Germany, a country that had opened its doors to the Jews, same way I imagine the Iraqis and Iranians felt. Now the US is the hated country, because you got the jews running the US. As many Poles died in the war, but who gives a rip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!
> 
> Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a boycott is an act of war ONLY when it is jews who are boycotting-----when
> islamo Nazis boycott jews it is an act of piety in the name of  allah
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  Fuck you and your association of Nazis with muslims.  As I think I told you before, sand negros are Semitic.  Jews are Semitic.  So if anybody is an "islamo" anything, it is you.  Don't go passing wind and blaming the smell on others.


----------



## freemind

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lots of money made from WWII for the jews. Lots of sympathy as well. What a racket. Any of your distant relatives die in WWII. I think everyone alive has some. Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel. The only Polish jews the Zionist wanted were the ones who could fight. Hitler locked them up as he should, called concentration camps and work camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As he should?  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist has made WWII about them and well it is really, their ideology , Hitler and Stalin, neither wanted global communism. How do you think Hitler and the Germans felt when the Jews declared sanctions on Germany, a country that had opened its doors to the Jews, same way I imagine the Iraqis and Iranians felt. Now the US is the hated country, because you got the jews running the US. As many Poles died in the war, but who gives a rip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!
> 
> Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It comes before the war, to weaken a country. Who told you all about WWII, let me think, the Zionist who even at that time controlled the media. You believe the OT and the rest of the people were pagan and horrible, gee who wrote those books?
Click to expand...

  Penelope,
  I of course agree with you.  Is there any way that we can speak privately?  There is something I would like to ask you in private.


----------



## SAYIT

Penelope said:


> ...Hitler got a bad rap.



And that is as succinct an explanation of why some deny the Holocaust ... to mitigate Hitler's (and by extension Nazi) crimes.

Harold Covington (aka/Winston Smith), the Fuhrer of the National Socialist White People's Party, does not quibble about it:

"The real purpose of Holocaust revisionism is to make National Socialism an acceptable political alternative again."


----------



## SAYIT

Coyote said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lots of money made from WWII for the jews. Lots of sympathy as well. What a racket. Any of your distant relatives die in WWII. I think everyone alive has some. Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
Click to expand...


To "people" like Pene, Hitler got a bad rap because the Nazis _only_ managed to kill 2/3.


----------



## SAYIT

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no. The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel...
Click to expand...


    Inquiring minds want to know ... where do you Nazi types get your "facts?"


----------



## Coyote

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no. The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know ... where do you Nazi types get your "facts?"
Click to expand...


I heard it came out of a Cracker Jacks box but the decoder ring is missing.


----------



## freemind

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is as succinct an explanation of why some deny the Holocaust ... to mitigate Hitler's (and by extension Nazi) crimes.
> 
> Harold Covington (aka/Winston Smith), the Fuhrer of the National Socialist White People's Party, does not quibble about it:
> 
> "The real purpose of Holocaust revisionism is to make National Socialism an acceptable political alternative again."
Click to expand...

  SAYIT,
  It looks like another Jew has somehow managed to lead a White patriot organization.  Well it wouldn't be the first time.  But I will tell you the REAL reason behind holocaust revisionism.  Because the holocaust was largely bullshit!  Fuck what anybody else is supposed to have said.  What I said is the real fact.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have reason to lie about the holocaust and why.  If the holocaust happened as is generally believed, why would there be those who would deny it.  Let's list the reasons.
> 1.  To make money.  There are people who write books or give lectures to make money by supporting all sorts of conspiracy theories.  I imagine holocaust denial would fit right in.
> 2.  To cover the guilt of having killed so many "innocent" people.  Which is no reason to me.  There are people out there who would say that even if 6 million Jews were killed, it wasn't nearly enough.
> 3.  To help sell the idea of White patriotism not being so bad by saying White patriots didn't kill as many Jews as is generally believed.
> 4.  Those who don't like the Jews would likely be interested in slandering them by saying that the Jews mostly made up the whole holocaust thing.
> 
> Now let's say that the holocaust was largely a fabrication.  Why would people lie by saying that 6 million Jews were killed.  Let's list those reasons.
> 1.  For the victors to demonize their enemies is a tactic that is probably as old as mankind.  A holocaust story would help do that.
> 2.  In 1933, a London newspaper headline read, "Judea declares war on Germany."  And in war it is said that truth is the first casuality.  The Jews controlled the movie industry.  They may have also had a major influence in the raido industry.  This gave them a huge "soapbox" from which to spread their lies.
> 3.  Jews probably sought revenge against the Germans for having dared to deport or force out the "chosen of GOD!"
> 4.  Reparations were made by Germany for the whole holocaust thing.  As far as I know, they're still being made.  If the holocaust was shown to largely have been a fraud, those reparations would dry up.  Jews may even have to pay most of them back.
> 5.  The U.S. might lessen its funding of Israel.  A country that it already gave nuclear weapons to.
> 6.  By playing the "pity" card, Jews can get away with far more.
> 7.  For many Christians, a good way to prove the power of their imaginary god is to support the Jewish people.
> 8.  If the holocaust was ever disproved, Jews might again be persecuted.
> 9.  National Socialism was economically sucessful.  Capitalism wasn't and still isn't.  To support "The American Way," it would be very helpful to discredit National Socialism in any way possible.
> 10.  Stalin was the real monster.  The holocaust and other things could be supported so the U.S. doesn't look so bad for having supported Stalin.
> 11.  If the holocaust was shown to largely be a fraud, most people would feel extrmemly suckered.  They would lose even more faith in the U.S. government.
> 12.  German National Socialism wasn't into the whole multiethnic society thing that is constantly being shoved down Americans throats.  So to support their multiethnic society, they have to discredit the White patriot national socialist party.  Etc.
> 
> Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would racists hate? Hate's irrational and serves no useful purpose. So asking what irrational people do those irrational things is asking why are they irrational? Hate like that is learned and taught. If you're raised with it it's all you know and you never consider anything else. Racial hatred is akin to the people of DPRK who love their Dear Leader because they've been conditioned to love him. The thought of not loving him and supporting his even to their detriment doesn't even occur to them as an option. Same with racists. That hate is comforting because it's familar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D4E,
> Is talking out of your ass the best you can do?  Apart from some humans, all the creatures on the planet are "racist."  And it is probably like that on every life bearing planet throughout infinity.  But somehow, your conditioned "politically correct" views are right.  Are you really that far gone in the head?  There is an area where bobcats and lynx home ranges overlap.  Depend on the pairing, they can interbreed and have viable offspring.  But usually don't.  There is an area where the home ranges of white tail deer and mule deer overlap.  They could interbreed, but usually don't.  Etc times zillions.
> 
> That is the way things really work.  Not your delusional ideas.  Even babies have been found to be "bigoted."  Why?  There are many reasons.  But the most important is that not only is "racism" good and natural, but absolutely necessary to the developement of separate species.  Which in the event of some cataclysm. could help some to survive.  Is that enough of a "useful purpose" for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> babies have not been found to be bigoted-----they are very observant of the reactions of their MOTHERS ----if a mom reacts negatively ---for example to a
> black person------so will they.    If a mom reacts negatively to  boiled beets---so
> will they
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I can help you get the real truth about bigoted babies.  Go to your browser and enter, "60 Minutes: Bigoted babies."  That should bring you to a segiment from that show where they discuss the matter.  It was a conclusion reached by researchers at Yale universitiy's baby lab.  I'm sure that the researchers were well aware of things that can taint the results of a study and avoided them.
Click to expand...


one of my best friends was a Yalie M.D.      I did not marry him---he was not all
that bright


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lots of money made from WWII for the jews. Lots of sympathy as well. What a racket. Any of your distant relatives die in WWII. I think everyone alive has some. Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel. The only Polish jews the Zionist wanted were the ones who could fight. Hitler locked them up as he should, called concentration camps and work camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As he should?  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist has made WWII about them and well it is really, their ideology , Hitler and Stalin, neither wanted global communism. How do you think Hitler and the Germans felt when the Jews declared sanctions on Germany, a country that had opened its doors to the Jews, same way I imagine the Iraqis and Iranians felt. Now the US is the hated country, because you got the jews running the US. As many Poles died in the war, but who gives a rip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!
> 
> Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a boycott is an act of war ONLY when it is jews who are boycotting-----when
> islamo Nazis boycott jews it is an act of piety in the name of  allah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Fuck you and your association of Nazis with muslims.  As I think I told you before, sand negros are Semitic.  Jews are Semitic.  So if anybody is an "islamo" anything, it is you.  Don't go passing wind and blaming the smell on others.
Click to expand...


I did not invent the association of Nazis with muslims-----muslims and Nazis did----long before I was born.      I did not even know that arabs are generally muslims
until I was almost 10 years old-----I started reading the islamo Nazi propaganda
at age nine


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lots of money made from WWII for the jews. Lots of sympathy as well. What a racket. Any of your distant relatives die in WWII. I think everyone alive has some. Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
Click to expand...


Depends on your mindset-------for Penelope he is a  HERO----in fact SAINT sitting on the right hand of the  HOLY MOTHER


----------



## SAYIT

freemind said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is as succinct an explanation of why some deny the Holocaust ... to mitigate Hitler's (and by extension Nazi) crimes.
> 
> Harold Covington (aka/Winston Smith), the Fuhrer of the National Socialist White People's Party, does not quibble about it:
> 
> "The real purpose of Holocaust revisionism is to make National Socialism an acceptable political alternative again."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SAYIT,
> It looks like another Jew has somehow managed to lead a White patriot organization...
Click to expand...


Wait ... so you are claiming the Fuhrer of the NSWPP is Jewish?
Given the massive crock of absolute BS you post, I'm not a bit surprised.


----------



## SAYIT

Coyote said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no. The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know ... where do you Nazi types get your "facts?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard it came out of a Cracker Jacks box but the decoder ring is missing.
Click to expand...


Pene is definitely more than a few Cracker Jacks short of a full box but I suspect it's the voices in her toaster that provide her with "facts."

What amuses me is the resilience of the Holocaust Denial Movement. No matter how often these moles get their silliness whacked they just pop up elsewhere trying to sell the same, worn-out BS.

They seem to raise whole new generations of Nazi loons to carry the torch for Hitler and hatred.


----------



## Coyote

SAYIT said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no. The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know ... where do you Nazi types get your "facts?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard it came out of a Cracker Jacks box but the decoder ring is missing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pene is definitely more than a few Cracker Jacks short of a full box but I suspect it's the voices in her toaster that provide her with "facts."
> 
> *What surprises me is the resilience of the Holocaust Denial Movement. No matter how often these moles get their silliness whacked they just pop up elsewhere trying to sell the same, worn-out BS.*
> 
> They seem to raise whole new generations of Nazi loons to carry the torch for Hitler and hatred.
Click to expand...


It's the same way conspiracy theories manage to survive despite repeated thumpings by facts.  People who follow the Holocaust Denial Movement are looking for some sort of validation for their beliefs that Jews were the cause of their own demise, that Germany was provoked etc.  All they need to do is find a few descrepencies (and every historical event will have some) and then blow them up into Big Questions.  In fact - it's the same way Creationists try to chip away at evolution.  The people who believe in Holocaust denial are already biased towards that belief and the core of the Holocaust Denial Movement is the affirmation that Jews are lying/manipulating/profiting or caused the Holocaust.  The Denial Movement gives them an outwardly acceptable means of confirming their anti-semitism without labeling it anti-semitism because all they are doing is "questioning" history.  There's a difference between questioning the history of the Holocaust and Holocaust Denial and that difference is in the belief system that underlies it.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no. The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know ... where do you Nazi types get your "facts?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard it came out of a Cracker Jacks box but the decoder ring is missing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pene is definitely more than a few Cracker Jacks short of a full box but I suspect it's the voices in her toaster that provide her with "facts."
> 
> *What surprises me is the resilience of the Holocaust Denial Movement. No matter how often these moles get their silliness whacked they just pop up elsewhere trying to sell the same, worn-out BS.*
> 
> They seem to raise whole new generations of Nazi loons to carry the torch for Hitler and hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the same way conspiracy theories manage to survive despite repeated thumpings by facts.  People who follow the Holocaust Denial Movement are looking for some sort of validation for their beliefs that Jews were the cause of their own demise, that Germany was provoked etc.  All they need to do is find a few descrepencies (and every historical event will have some) and then blow them up into Big Questions.  In fact - it's the same way Creationists try to chip away at evolution.  The people who believe in Holocaust denial are already biased towards that belief and the core of the Holocaust Denial Movement is the implication that Jews are lying/manipulating/profiting or caused the Holocaust.  The Denial Movement gives them an outwardly acceptable means of confirming their anti-semitism without labeling it anti-semitism because all they are doing is "questioning" history.  There's a difference between questioning the history of the Holocaust and Holocaust Denial and that difference is in the belief system that underlies it.
Click to expand...


I am impressed----Coyote has managed not only to describe some of the
underlying reasons for holocaust denial but also the mechanism for the
development of conspiracy theories.      A very nice job on not so easy a task. 
I will again  ADD-----that HOLOCAUST denial is not new-----propaganda of
DENIAL was promulgated right here in the USA in English----in lots of
handy pamphlets----in simple English-----way back in the mid   1930s.   It's
existence in the minds of gullible and WILLINGLY RECEPTIVE americans
was inserted therein almost subliminally even before the program was in full
swing.     To me that fact is evidence that a lot more existed in the minds
of both Adolf and his friends than that with which they are generally
credited----Josef Goebbels certainly knew


----------



## irosie91

Don't let it go to your head,  Coyote-----but I am giving you a  B+  on your theme paper -------it is the very highest grade that my Freshman comp.  Prof ever
awarded


----------



## Coyote

Conspiracy theories are "believable" because they often have a kernal of truth - it's the linkages and conclusions that are usually faulty.  Pene's claim that Germany was "provoked" by a boycott is true in the sense that yes, there was a boycott but false in that anti-semitism was already rife and it took little for Hitler to stoke it in post-WW1 Germany.  Conspiracy-theory type thinking lends itself to scapegoating.

I'm amazed you didn't bite me Rosie, but I shan't presume to pat you on the head


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel. The only Polish jews the Zionist wanted were the ones who could fight. Hitler locked them up as he should, called concentration camps and work camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As he should?  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist has made WWII about them and well it is really, their ideology , Hitler and Stalin, neither wanted global communism. How do you think Hitler and the Germans felt when the Jews declared sanctions on Germany, a country that had opened its doors to the Jews, same way I imagine the Iraqis and Iranians felt. Now the US is the hated country, because you got the jews running the US. As many Poles died in the war, but who gives a rip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!
> 
> Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a boycott is an act of war ONLY when it is jews who are boycotting-----when
> islamo Nazis boycott jews it is an act of piety in the name of  allah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Fuck you and your association of Nazis with muslims.  As I think I told you before, sand negros are Semitic.  Jews are Semitic.  So if anybody is an "islamo" anything, it is you.  Don't go passing wind and blaming the smell on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not invent the association of Nazis with muslims-----muslims and Nazis did----long before I was born.      I did not even know that arabs are generally muslims
> until I was almost 10 years old-----I started reading the islamo Nazi propaganda
> at age nine
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  You ever try giving telling the truth a try?  Germans in WW I welcomed the help of muslims in their war.  If they hadn't, England or Russia would have.  Hitler also thought it would be more helpful to their cause to have as many muslims as they could get to be on their side.  Again, if they hadn't, the allies would have.  That makes national socialism about as "islamo" as American capitalism.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no. The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know ... where do you Nazi types get your "facts?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard it came out of a Cracker Jacks box but the decoder ring is missing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pene is definitely more than a few Cracker Jacks short of a full box but I suspect it's the voices in her toaster that provide her with "facts."
> 
> *What surprises me is the resilience of the Holocaust Denial Movement. No matter how often these moles get their silliness whacked they just pop up elsewhere trying to sell the same, worn-out BS.*
> 
> They seem to raise whole new generations of Nazi loons to carry the torch for Hitler and hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the same way conspiracy theories manage to survive despite repeated thumpings by facts.  People who follow the Holocaust Denial Movement are looking for some sort of validation for their beliefs that Jews were the cause of their own demise, that Germany was provoked etc.  All they need to do is find a few descrepencies (and every historical event will have some) and then blow them up into Big Questions.  In fact - it's the same way Creationists try to chip away at evolution.  The people who believe in Holocaust denial are already biased towards that belief and the core of the Holocaust Denial Movement is the implication that Jews are lying/manipulating/profiting or caused the Holocaust.  The Denial Movement gives them an outwardly acceptable means of confirming their anti-semitism without labeling it anti-semitism because all they are doing is "questioning" history.  There's a difference between questioning the history of the Holocaust and Holocaust Denial and that difference is in the belief system that underlies it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am impressed----Coyote has managed not only to describe some of the
> underlying reasons for holocaust denial but also the mechanism for the
> development of conspiracy theories.      A very nice job on not so easy a task.
> I will again  ADD-----that HOLOCAUST denial is not new-----propaganda of
> DENIAL was promulgated right here in the USA in English----in lots of
> handy pamphlets----in simple English-----way back in the mid   1930s.   It's
> existence in the minds of gullible and WILLINGLY RECEPTIVE americans
> was inserted therein almost subliminally even before the program was in full
> swing.     To me that fact is evidence that a lot more existed in the minds
> of both Adolf and his friends than that with which they are generally
> credited----Josef Goebbels certainly knew
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  One idiot agreeing with another.  What a surprise.


----------



## Dr Grump

What do you do for an encore, put Stalin up for sainthood? Make out Pol Pot to be a misunderstood Buddhist monk? Let's all revise history! Saddam was nothing but an innocent goat herder. The south won the civil war. Hubert Humphrey became president. What else? This is fun....


----------



## freemind

Dr Grump said:


> What do you do for an encore, put Stalin up for sainthood? Make out Pol Pot to be a misunderstood Buddhist monk? Let's all revise history! Saddam was nothing but an innocent goat herder. The south won the civil war. Hubert Humphrey became president. What else? This is fun....


  Dr Gump,
  Do you disagree with my thread?  Do you think my reasons for why a holocaust denier would lie about the holocaust if it happened as people generally believe it did?  Do you disagree with my reasons why a holocaust promoter would tell lies about a holocaust that was largely a fraud?  Like it or not, I am talking about straight up facts.  If you disagree with anything I said, let's hear it.


----------



## Dr Grump

freemind said:


> Dr Gump,
> Do you disagree with my thread?  Do you think my reasons for why a holocaust denier would lie about the holocaust if it happened as people generally believe it did?  Do you disagree with my reasons why a holocaust promoter would tell lies about a holocaust that was largely a fraud?  Like it or not, I am talking about straight up facts.  If you disagree with anything I said, let's hear it.



Your reasons suck because they cannot be relied upon. In order for your scenario to be taken even remotely seriously you've have to be an academic with no horse in the race.

You're not though. You are a racist jerk with an agenda so anything you say has no credibility, even if it was credible.


----------



## Penelope

freemind said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lots of money made from WWII for the jews. Lots of sympathy as well. What a racket. Any of your distant relatives die in WWII. I think everyone alive has some. Hitler got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel. The only Polish jews the Zionist wanted were the ones who could fight. Hitler locked them up as he should, called concentration camps and work camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As he should?  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist has made WWII about them and well it is really, their ideology , Hitler and Stalin, neither wanted global communism. How do you think Hitler and the Germans felt when the Jews declared sanctions on Germany, a country that had opened its doors to the Jews, same way I imagine the Iraqis and Iranians felt. Now the US is the hated country, because you got the jews running the US. As many Poles died in the war, but who gives a rip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!
> 
> Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It comes before the war, to weaken a country. Who told you all about WWII, let me think, the Zionist who even at that time controlled the media. You believe the OT and the rest of the people were pagan and horrible, gee who wrote those books?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penelope,
> I of course agree with you.  Is there any way that we can speak privately?  There is something I would like to ask you in private.
Click to expand...




Coyote said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is where we start pretending that Hitler was provoked by the Jews, didn't intend on killing them but only expelling them (because he kindly wanted to keep the families intact), that there was no extensive documentation by the Germans and all the Jews that survived the concentration camps were lying and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote,
> I know that you get along just fine being brainwashed beyond all recognition.  But take the red pill.  Also, if it would have helped sell the allied version of events, they would have uncovered shitload of German documents talking about unicorns.  When they say that history is written by the victors, that is the sort of thing they are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  Enter the title into your browser.  Click on the first website that comes up.  Then scroll down that page.  You will see all the parts of the documentary listed.  In particular, watch "Part 21, The Leuchter findings."  See if you can handle watching a Jew investigate what really went on at Auschwitz.  If you think you can handle more, I suggest that you start at the end and work your way back from there.  That way you can get to much of the really jucy stuff first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
Click to expand...


No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  The no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.


----------



## browsing deer

Why does the scorpion sting the frog?


----------



## irosie91

browsing deer said:


> Why does the scorpion sting the frog?
> 
> View attachment 54769



Good analogy------in fact it describes why holocaust denial is a crime----
It is the nature of Nazis to deny the Holocaust-----the reason why holocaust
denial is a crime is because  ------being a Nazi is a crime most especially in
lands harmed by nazism


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....he killed 2/3 of the Jews in Europe and got a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel. The only Polish jews the Zionist wanted were the ones who could fight. Hitler locked them up as he should, called concentration camps and work camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As he should?  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist has made WWII about them and well it is really, their ideology , Hitler and Stalin, neither wanted global communism. How do you think Hitler and the Germans felt when the Jews declared sanctions on Germany, a country that had opened its doors to the Jews, same way I imagine the Iraqis and Iranians felt. Now the US is the hated country, because you got the jews running the US. As many Poles died in the war, but who gives a rip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!
> 
> Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It comes before the war, to weaken a country. Who told you all about WWII, let me think, the Zionist who even at that time controlled the media. You believe the OT and the rest of the people were pagan and horrible, gee who wrote those books?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penelope,
> I of course agree with you.  Is there any way that we can speak privately?  There is something I would like to ask you in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is where we start pretending that Hitler was provoked by the Jews, didn't intend on killing them but only expelling them (because he kindly wanted to keep the families intact), that there was no extensive documentation by the Germans and all the Jews that survived the concentration camps were lying and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote,
> I know that you get along just fine being brainwashed beyond all recognition.  But take the red pill.  Also, if it would have helped sell the allied version of events, they would have uncovered shitload of German documents talking about unicorns.  When they say that history is written by the victors, that is the sort of thing they are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  Enter the title into your browser.  Click on the first website that comes up.  Then scroll down that page.  You will see all the parts of the documentary listed.  In particular, watch "Part 21, The Leuchter findings."  See if you can handle watching a Jew investigate what really went on at Auschwitz.  If you think you can handle more, I suggest that you start at the end and work your way back from there.  That way you can get to much of the really jucy stuff first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
Click to expand...


It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the scorpion sting the frog?
> 
> View attachment 54769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good analogy------in fact it describes *why holocaust denial is a crime*----
> It is the nature of Nazis to deny the Holocaust-----the reason why holocaust
> denial is a crime is because  ------being a Nazi is a crime most especially in
> lands harmed by nazism
Click to expand...


I don't think it should be a crime.  It should be out in the open where it can be refuted.


----------



## Picaro

Holocaust deniers know full well they're just lying and pulling stuff out of their asses, so no need to pretend they have 'serious questions' about anything, any more than the idiots who bash FDR, peddle the Lincoln Myth or the Camelot Myth, peddle Libertoonism and laissez faire hoaxes, Marxist drivel, etc., etc., etc.

Learn to mock and abuse them for a post or two, then ignore them; they have their own playpens in which to perform their assorted circus acts and indulge in Fever Swamp Fellatio with each other, and responding to them in any other context but derision only encourages them to litter other forums with their juvenile gibberish.


----------



## Coyote

Picaro said:


> Holocaust deniers know full well they're just lying and pulling stuff out of their asses, so no need to pretend they have 'serious questions' about anything, any more than the idiots who bash FDR, peddle the Lincoln Myth or the Camelot Myth, peddle Libertoonism and laissez faire hoaxes, Marxist drivel, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> Learn to mock and abuse them for a post or two, then ignore them; they have their own playpens in which to perform their assorted circus acts and indulge in Fever Swamp Fellatio with each other, and responding to them in any other context but derision only encourages them to litter other forums with their juvenile gibberish.



That is why it needs to be out in the open - not illegal, not driven underground where it can grow.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holocaust deniers know full well they're just lying and pulling stuff out of their asses, so no need to pretend they have 'serious questions' about anything, any more than the idiots who bash FDR, peddle the Lincoln Myth or the Camelot Myth, peddle Libertoonism and laissez faire hoaxes, Marxist drivel, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> Learn to mock and abuse them for a post or two, then ignore them; they have their own playpens in which to perform their assorted circus acts and indulge in Fever Swamp Fellatio with each other, and responding to them in any other context but derision only encourages them to litter other forums with their juvenile gibberish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why it needs to be out in the open - not illegal, not driven underground where it can grow.
Click to expand...


right----underground where it grows-----like many other perversities-----like
CHILD PORN.     Child porn should be legalized so that people can decide
whether they like it or not


----------



## freemind

Dr Grump said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Gump,
> Do you disagree with my thread?  Do you think my reasons for why a holocaust denier would lie about the holocaust if it happened as people generally believe it did?  Do you disagree with my reasons why a holocaust promoter would tell lies about a holocaust that was largely a fraud?  Like it or not, I am talking about straight up facts.  If you disagree with anything I said, let's hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your reasons suck because they cannot be relied upon. In order for your scenario to be taken even remotely seriously you've have to be an academic with no horse in the race.
> 
> You're not though. You are a racist jerk with an agenda so anything you say has no credibility, even if it was credible.
Click to expand...

  Dr Grump,
  You don't need any credentals to speak the truth.  If you think anything I said is wron, let's hear it.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the scorpion sting the frog?
> 
> View attachment 54769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good analogy------in fact it describes why holocaust denial is a crime----
> It is the nature of Nazis to deny the Holocaust-----the reason why holocaust
> denial is a crime is because  ------being a Nazi is a crime most especially in
> lands harmed by nazism
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  I don't think the picture was about my point of knowledge, but your point of holocaust support.  Though I could be wrong.  I hope not.


----------



## freemind

Coyote said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel. The only Polish jews the Zionist wanted were the ones who could fight. Hitler locked them up as he should, called concentration camps and work camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As he should?  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist has made WWII about them and well it is really, their ideology , Hitler and Stalin, neither wanted global communism. How do you think Hitler and the Germans felt when the Jews declared sanctions on Germany, a country that had opened its doors to the Jews, same way I imagine the Iraqis and Iranians felt. Now the US is the hated country, because you got the jews running the US. As many Poles died in the war, but who gives a rip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!
> 
> Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It comes before the war, to weaken a country. Who told you all about WWII, let me think, the Zionist who even at that time controlled the media. You believe the OT and the rest of the people were pagan and horrible, gee who wrote those books?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penelope,
> I of course agree with you.  Is there any way that we can speak privately?  There is something I would like to ask you in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is where we start pretending that Hitler was provoked by the Jews, didn't intend on killing them but only expelling them (because he kindly wanted to keep the families intact), that there was no extensive documentation by the Germans and all the Jews that survived the concentration camps were lying and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote,
> I know that you get along just fine being brainwashed beyond all recognition.  But take the red pill.  Also, if it would have helped sell the allied version of events, they would have uncovered shitload of German documents talking about unicorns.  When they say that history is written by the victors, that is the sort of thing they are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  Enter the title into your browser.  Click on the first website that comes up.  Then scroll down that page.  You will see all the parts of the documentary listed.  In particular, watch "Part 21, The Leuchter findings."  See if you can handle watching a Jew investigate what really went on at Auschwitz.  If you think you can handle more, I suggest that you start at the end and work your way back from there.  That way you can get to much of the really jucy stuff first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
Click to expand...

  coyote,
  Were the 60 to 70% of German Jews deported to Palestine slaughtered?  No.  They were deported.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.
> 
> As he should?  Why?
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!
> 
> Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes before the war, to weaken a country. Who told you all about WWII, let me think, the Zionist who even at that time controlled the media. You believe the OT and the rest of the people were pagan and horrible, gee who wrote those books?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penelope,
> I of course agree with you.  Is there any way that we can speak privately?  There is something I would like to ask you in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is where we start pretending that Hitler was provoked by the Jews, didn't intend on killing them but only expelling them (because he kindly wanted to keep the families intact), that there was no extensive documentation by the Germans and all the Jews that survived the concentration camps were lying and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote,
> I know that you get along just fine being brainwashed beyond all recognition.  But take the red pill.  Also, if it would have helped sell the allied version of events, they would have uncovered shitload of German documents talking about unicorns.  When they say that history is written by the victors, that is the sort of thing they are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  Enter the title into your browser.  Click on the first website that comes up.  Then scroll down that page.  You will see all the parts of the documentary listed.  In particular, watch "Part 21, The Leuchter findings."  See if you can handle watching a Jew investigate what really went on at Auschwitz.  If you think you can handle more, I suggest that you start at the end and work your way back from there.  That way you can get to much of the really jucy stuff first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> coyote,
> Were the 60 to 70% of German Jews deported to Palestine slaughtered?  No.  They were deported.
Click to expand...


there were   NO JEWS deported to Palestine-----not one


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the scorpion sting the frog?
> 
> View attachment 54769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good analogy------in fact it describes why holocaust denial is a crime----
> It is the nature of Nazis to deny the Holocaust-----the reason why holocaust
> denial is a crime is because  ------being a Nazi is a crime most especially in
> lands harmed by nazism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I don't think the picture was about my point of knowledge, but your point of holocaust support.  Though I could be wrong.  I hope not.
Click to expand...


"YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you


----------



## Penelope

Coyote said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you see any of the German jews stay , no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The German jews were Zionist and didn't want the religious jews in Israel. The only Polish jews the Zionist wanted were the ones who could fight. Hitler locked them up as he should, called concentration camps and work camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As he should?  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist has made WWII about them and well it is really, their ideology , Hitler and Stalin, neither wanted global communism. How do you think Hitler and the Germans felt when the Jews declared sanctions on Germany, a country that had opened its doors to the Jews, same way I imagine the Iraqis and Iranians felt. Now the US is the hated country, because you got the jews running the US. As many Poles died in the war, but who gives a rip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!
> 
> Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It comes before the war, to weaken a country. Who told you all about WWII, let me think, the Zionist who even at that time controlled the media. You believe the OT and the rest of the people were pagan and horrible, gee who wrote those books?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penelope,
> I of course agree with you.  Is there any way that we can speak privately?  There is something I would like to ask you in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is where we start pretending that Hitler was provoked by the Jews, didn't intend on killing them but only expelling them (because he kindly wanted to keep the families intact), that there was no extensive documentation by the Germans and all the Jews that survived the concentration camps were lying and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote,
> I know that you get along just fine being brainwashed beyond all recognition.  But take the red pill.  Also, if it would have helped sell the allied version of events, they would have uncovered shitload of German documents talking about unicorns.  When they say that history is written by the victors, that is the sort of thing they are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  Enter the title into your browser.  Click on the first website that comes up.  Then scroll down that page.  You will see all the parts of the documentary listed.  In particular, watch "Part 21, The Leuchter findings."  See if you can handle watching a Jew investigate what really went on at Auschwitz.  If you think you can handle more, I suggest that you start at the end and work your way back from there.  That way you can get to much of the really jucy stuff first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
Click to expand...


Sure it is, a small no. Haven't you seen the headlines of the poor Jews of Russia begging for money from 1921 on, it was 6 million then. I don't believe a word about it. Besides, the religious jews were not wanted in Palestine, the Zionist wanted a secular state.


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the scorpion sting the frog?
> 
> View attachment 54769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good analogy------in fact it describes why holocaust denial is a crime----
> It is the nature of Nazis to deny the Holocaust-----the reason why holocaust
> denial is a crime is because  ------being a Nazi is a crime most especially in
> lands harmed by nazism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I don't think the picture was about my point of knowledge, but your point of holocaust support.  Though I could be wrong.  I hope not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
> WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you
Click to expand...


Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.

Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.


----------



## whitehall

Why would they lie? Maybe hatred and anger and ignorance. The same concepts that seem to define the left wing.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It comes before the war, to weaken a country. Who told you all about WWII, let me think, the Zionist who even at that time controlled the media. You believe the OT and the rest of the people were pagan and horrible, gee who wrote those books?
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope,
> I of course agree with you.  Is there any way that we can speak privately?  There is something I would like to ask you in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote,
> I know that you get along just fine being brainwashed beyond all recognition.  But take the red pill.  Also, if it would have helped sell the allied version of events, they would have uncovered shitload of German documents talking about unicorns.  When they say that history is written by the victors, that is the sort of thing they are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  Enter the title into your browser.  Click on the first website that comes up.  Then scroll down that page.  You will see all the parts of the documentary listed.  In particular, watch "Part 21, The Leuchter findings."  See if you can handle watching a Jew investigate what really went on at Auschwitz.  If you think you can handle more, I suggest that you start at the end and work your way back from there.  That way you can get to much of the really jucy stuff first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> coyote,
> Were the 60 to 70% of German Jews deported to Palestine slaughtered?  No.  They were deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there were   NO JEWS deported to Palestine-----not one
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  You are wrong.  Though there are different websites that say different things.  There was somebody who gave "The Best Answer" at "Yahoo, answers" who said the Germany deported 60 to 70% of its Jews to Palestine.  He didn't seem like the kind of person who would pull such a number out of his ass.  According to wiikipedia, 60,000 were deported.  According to some Jewish website, the number was 100,000.  It is hard for the average person to know the real truth when almost everything in the media and in schools is geared toward promoting the Allied-Jewish propaganda about the holocaust.


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.
> 
> As he should?  Why?
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!
> 
> Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes before the war, to weaken a country. Who told you all about WWII, let me think, the Zionist who even at that time controlled the media. You believe the OT and the rest of the people were pagan and horrible, gee who wrote those books?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penelope,
> I of course agree with you.  Is there any way that we can speak privately?  There is something I would like to ask you in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is where we start pretending that Hitler was provoked by the Jews, didn't intend on killing them but only expelling them (because he kindly wanted to keep the families intact), that there was no extensive documentation by the Germans and all the Jews that survived the concentration camps were lying and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote,
> I know that you get along just fine being brainwashed beyond all recognition.  But take the red pill.  Also, if it would have helped sell the allied version of events, they would have uncovered shitload of German documents talking about unicorns.  When they say that history is written by the victors, that is the sort of thing they are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  Enter the title into your browser.  Click on the first website that comes up.  Then scroll down that page.  You will see all the parts of the documentary listed.  In particular, watch "Part 21, The Leuchter findings."  See if you can handle watching a Jew investigate what really went on at Auschwitz.  If you think you can handle more, I suggest that you start at the end and work your way back from there.  That way you can get to much of the really jucy stuff first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is, a small no. Haven't you seen the headlines of the poor Jews of Russia begging for money from 1921 on, it was 6 million then. I don't believe a word about it. Besides, the religious jews were not wanted in Palestine, the Zionist wanted a secular state.
Click to expand...


2/3 of an entire population is no small number no matter how you spin it when you consider that population was small to begin with.

The Jews of the Soviet Union numbered around 3 million.  1 million of them were killed in the Holocaust - 1/3 of the Soviet's Jewish population.  

Poland had 3,300,000 Jews.  3,000,000 were exterminated.

Those are your "small numbers".  What other single ethnic or religious group incurred such huge losses in proportion to their population?


----------



## Coyote

whitehall said:


> Why would they lie? Maybe hatred and anger and ignorance. The same concepts that seem to define the left wing.



and the rightwing.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope,
> I of course agree with you.  Is there any way that we can speak privately?  There is something I would like to ask you in private.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> coyote,
> Were the 60 to 70% of German Jews deported to Palestine slaughtered?  No.  They were deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there were   NO JEWS deported to Palestine-----not one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> You are wrong.  Though there are different websites that say different things.  There was somebody who gave "The Best Answer" at "Yahoo, answers" who said the Germany deported 60 to 70% of its Jews to Palestine.  He didn't seem like the kind of person who would pull such a number out of his ass.  According to wiikipedia, 60,000 were deported.  According to some Jewish website, the number was 100,000.  It is hard for the average person to know the real truth when almost everything in the media and in schools is geared toward promoting the Allied-Jewish propaganda about the holocaust.
Click to expand...



neither  Yahoo answer nor Wiki  is a source.      I know the truth because I know---first hand from the people who lived during that era what was going on-------
I understand that for islamo Nazi pigs the word  "DEPORTED"  sound good----but the fact is that  DEPORTED refers to a legal issue in which a person at fault is FORCED to leave-------there is no question that the germans accepted ransoms to
allow jews to escape your filth--------I understand that such a group is called  "DEPORTED"  by islamo Nazi scum like you.       I have no doubt that scum like you describe the jews who fled the stink of Iranian Nazism as  "DEPORTED"


----------



## freemind

Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.
> 
> As he should?  Why?
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!
> 
> Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes before the war, to weaken a country. Who told you all about WWII, let me think, the Zionist who even at that time controlled the media. You believe the OT and the rest of the people were pagan and horrible, gee who wrote those books?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penelope,
> I of course agree with you.  Is there any way that we can speak privately?  There is something I would like to ask you in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is where we start pretending that Hitler was provoked by the Jews, didn't intend on killing them but only expelling them (because he kindly wanted to keep the families intact), that there was no extensive documentation by the Germans and all the Jews that survived the concentration camps were lying and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote,
> I know that you get along just fine being brainwashed beyond all recognition.  But take the red pill.  Also, if it would have helped sell the allied version of events, they would have uncovered shitload of German documents talking about unicorns.  When they say that history is written by the victors, that is the sort of thing they are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  Enter the title into your browser.  Click on the first website that comes up.  Then scroll down that page.  You will see all the parts of the documentary listed.  In particular, watch "Part 21, The Leuchter findings."  See if you can handle watching a Jew investigate what really went on at Auschwitz.  If you think you can handle more, I suggest that you start at the end and work your way back from there.  That way you can get to much of the really jucy stuff first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is, a small no. Haven't you seen the headlines of the poor Jews of Russia begging for money from 1921 on, it was 6 million then. I don't believe a word about it. Besides, the religious jews were not wanted in Palestine, the Zionist wanted a secular state.
Click to expand...




Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the scorpion sting the frog?
> 
> View attachment 54769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good analogy------in fact it describes why holocaust denial is a crime----
> It is the nature of Nazis to deny the Holocaust-----the reason why holocaust
> denial is a crime is because  ------being a Nazi is a crime most especially in
> lands harmed by nazism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I don't think the picture was about my point of knowledge, but your point of holocaust support.  Though I could be wrong.  I hope not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
> WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
Click to expand...

  penelope,
  The Jews that were supposedly gassed weren't gassed with diesel fuel.  They were supposedly gassed with Zyklon B.  Now when it comes to supposedly cremating the dead, I don't see the Nazis using scarce fuel to do so.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> coyote,
> Were the 60 to 70% of German Jews deported to Palestine slaughtered?  No.  They were deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there were   NO JEWS deported to Palestine-----not one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> You are wrong.  Though there are different websites that say different things.  There was somebody who gave "The Best Answer" at "Yahoo, answers" who said the Germany deported 60 to 70% of its Jews to Palestine.  He didn't seem like the kind of person who would pull such a number out of his ass.  According to wiikipedia, 60,000 were deported.  According to some Jewish website, the number was 100,000.  It is hard for the average person to know the real truth when almost everything in the media and in schools is geared toward promoting the Allied-Jewish propaganda about the holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> neither  Yahoo answer nor Wiki  is a source.      I know the truth because I know---first hand from the people who lived during that era what was going on-------
> I understand that for islamo Nazi pigs the word  "DEPORTED"  sound good----but the fact is that  DEPORTED refers to a legal issue in which a person at fault is FORCED to leave-------there is no question that the germans accepted ransoms to
> allow jews to escape your filth--------I understand that such a group is called  "DEPORTED"  by islamo Nazi scum like you.       I have no doubt that scum like you describe the jews who fled the stink of Iranian Nazism as  "DEPORTED"
Click to expand...


I hate to disappoint you Rosie, but "freemind" hates the Muslims too.


----------



## Coyote

freemind said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It comes before the war, to weaken a country. Who told you all about WWII, let me think, the Zionist who even at that time controlled the media. You believe the OT and the rest of the people were pagan and horrible, gee who wrote those books?
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope,
> I of course agree with you.  Is there any way that we can speak privately?  There is something I would like to ask you in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote,
> I know that you get along just fine being brainwashed beyond all recognition.  But take the red pill.  Also, if it would have helped sell the allied version of events, they would have uncovered shitload of German documents talking about unicorns.  When they say that history is written by the victors, that is the sort of thing they are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  Enter the title into your browser.  Click on the first website that comes up.  Then scroll down that page.  You will see all the parts of the documentary listed.  In particular, watch "Part 21, The Leuchter findings."  See if you can handle watching a Jew investigate what really went on at Auschwitz.  If you think you can handle more, I suggest that you start at the end and work your way back from there.  That way you can get to much of the really jucy stuff first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is, a small no. Haven't you seen the headlines of the poor Jews of Russia begging for money from 1921 on, it was 6 million then. I don't believe a word about it. Besides, the religious jews were not wanted in Palestine, the Zionist wanted a secular state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the scorpion sting the frog?
> 
> View attachment 54769
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good analogy------in fact it describes why holocaust denial is a crime----
> It is the nature of Nazis to deny the Holocaust-----the reason why holocaust
> denial is a crime is because  ------being a Nazi is a crime most especially in
> lands harmed by nazism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I don't think the picture was about my point of knowledge, but your point of holocaust support.  Though I could be wrong.  I hope not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
> WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> penelope,
> The Jews that were supposedly gassed weren't gassed with diesel fuel.  They were supposedly gassed with Zyklon B.  Now when it comes to supposedly cremating the dead, I don't see the Nazis using scarce fuel to do so.
Click to expand...


What did they "supposedly" do with millions of bodies then?  Soylent green?


----------



## Toro

Because they're morons.

Next.


----------



## freemind

whitehall said:


> Why would they lie? Maybe hatred and anger and ignorance. The same concepts that seem to define the left wing.


  whitehall,
  Did you read my thread?  If the holocaust happened, you saw the reasons why a holocaust denier would lie and say it didn't happen.  And if the holocaust was largely a fraud, you saw the reasons why somebody would lie and say it did happen.  That is the only point about this thread.  Now if you want to talk about the holocaust itself, I suggest you go to my thread "The holocaust.  What a lie!"


----------



## freemind

Coyote said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It comes before the war, to weaken a country. Who told you all about WWII, let me think, the Zionist who even at that time controlled the media. You believe the OT and the rest of the people were pagan and horrible, gee who wrote those books?
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope,
> I of course agree with you.  Is there any way that we can speak privately?  There is something I would like to ask you in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote,
> I know that you get along just fine being brainwashed beyond all recognition.  But take the red pill.  Also, if it would have helped sell the allied version of events, they would have uncovered shitload of German documents talking about unicorns.  When they say that history is written by the victors, that is the sort of thing they are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  Enter the title into your browser.  Click on the first website that comes up.  Then scroll down that page.  You will see all the parts of the documentary listed.  In particular, watch "Part 21, The Leuchter findings."  See if you can handle watching a Jew investigate what really went on at Auschwitz.  If you think you can handle more, I suggest that you start at the end and work your way back from there.  That way you can get to much of the really jucy stuff first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is, a small no. Haven't you seen the headlines of the poor Jews of Russia begging for money from 1921 on, it was 6 million then. I don't believe a word about it. Besides, the religious jews were not wanted in Palestine, the Zionist wanted a secular state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2/3 of an entire population is no small number no matter how you spin it when you consider that population was small to begin with.
> 
> The Jews of the Soviet Union numbered around 3 million.  1 million of them were killed in the Holocaust - 1/3 of the Soviet's Jewish population.
> 
> Poland had 3,300,000 Jews.  3,000,000 were exterminated.
> 
> Those are your "small numbers".  What other single ethnic or religious group incurred such huge losses in proportion to their population?
Click to expand...

  coyote,
  Your figures are probably as fictitious as your idea that Jews were gassed.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It comes before the war, to weaken a country. Who told you all about WWII, let me think, the Zionist who even at that time controlled the media. You believe the OT and the rest of the people were pagan and horrible, gee who wrote those books?
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope,
> I of course agree with you.  Is there any way that we can speak privately?  There is something I would like to ask you in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote,
> I know that you get along just fine being brainwashed beyond all recognition.  But take the red pill.  Also, if it would have helped sell the allied version of events, they would have uncovered shitload of German documents talking about unicorns.  When they say that history is written by the victors, that is the sort of thing they are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  Enter the title into your browser.  Click on the first website that comes up.  Then scroll down that page.  You will see all the parts of the documentary listed.  In particular, watch "Part 21, The Leuchter findings."  See if you can handle watching a Jew investigate what really went on at Auschwitz.  If you think you can handle more, I suggest that you start at the end and work your way back from there.  That way you can get to much of the really jucy stuff first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is, a small no. Haven't you seen the headlines of the poor Jews of Russia begging for money from 1921 on, it was 6 million then. I don't believe a word about it. Besides, the religious jews were not wanted in Palestine, the Zionist wanted a secular state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the scorpion sting the frog?
> 
> View attachment 54769
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good analogy------in fact it describes why holocaust denial is a crime----
> It is the nature of Nazis to deny the Holocaust-----the reason why holocaust
> denial is a crime is because  ------being a Nazi is a crime most especially in
> lands harmed by nazism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I don't think the picture was about my point of knowledge, but your point of holocaust support.  Though I could be wrong.  I hope not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
> WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> penelope,
> The Jews that were supposedly gassed weren't gassed with diesel fuel.  They were supposedly gassed with Zyklon B.  Now when it comes to supposedly cremating the dead, I don't see the Nazis using scarce fuel to do so.
Click to expand...


for those us who understand very basic high school chemistry-----we understand
that burning bodies does not require diesel fuel------the Holy Roman empire
burnt tens of thousands with nothing more than the bodies themselves on some dry wood.     A the bodies burn---the bodies themselves become the fuel-----just as burning wood------becomes its own fuel------->>>>high school chemistry.    When a house burns-------the wood frame------is the basic fuel-------eventually as the heat
becomes greater even plastic becomes a  "fuel"


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope,
> I of course agree with you.  Is there any way that we can speak privately?  There is something I would like to ask you in private.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is, a small no. Haven't you seen the headlines of the poor Jews of Russia begging for money from 1921 on, it was 6 million then. I don't believe a word about it. Besides, the religious jews were not wanted in Palestine, the Zionist wanted a secular state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good analogy------in fact it describes why holocaust denial is a crime----
> It is the nature of Nazis to deny the Holocaust-----the reason why holocaust
> denial is a crime is because  ------being a Nazi is a crime most especially in
> lands harmed by nazism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I don't think the picture was about my point of knowledge, but your point of holocaust support.  Though I could be wrong.  I hope not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
> WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> penelope,
> The Jews that were supposedly gassed weren't gassed with diesel fuel.  They were supposedly gassed with Zyklon B.  Now when it comes to supposedly cremating the dead, I don't see the Nazis using scarce fuel to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did they "supposedly" do with millions of bodies then?  Soylent green?
Click to expand...



all the people -in history-----including      SOCRATES   remain intact


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> coyote,
> Were the 60 to 70% of German Jews deported to Palestine slaughtered?  No.  They were deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there were   NO JEWS deported to Palestine-----not one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> You are wrong.  Though there are different websites that say different things.  There was somebody who gave "The Best Answer" at "Yahoo, answers" who said the Germany deported 60 to 70% of its Jews to Palestine.  He didn't seem like the kind of person who would pull such a number out of his ass.  According to wiikipedia, 60,000 were deported.  According to some Jewish website, the number was 100,000.  It is hard for the average person to know the real truth when almost everything in the media and in schools is geared toward promoting the Allied-Jewish propaganda about the holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> neither  Yahoo answer nor Wiki  is a source.      I know the truth because I know---first hand from the people who lived during that era what was going on-------
> I understand that for islamo Nazi pigs the word  "DEPORTED"  sound good----but the fact is that  DEPORTED refers to a legal issue in which a person at fault is FORCED to leave-------there is no question that the germans accepted ransoms to
> allow jews to escape your filth--------I understand that such a group is called  "DEPORTED"  by islamo Nazi scum like you.       I have no doubt that scum like you describe the jews who fled the stink of Iranian Nazism as  "DEPORTED"
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  I wasn't talking about legal definitions.  I was talking about the numbers of Jews who went to Palestine under the Haavara Agreement.  Whatever you want to call their leaving.  Anthing a Jew has to say about it is just lies upon lies.  Excuse me if I know better than the bullshit you're trying to sell.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope,
> I of course agree with you.  Is there any way that we can speak privately?  There is something I would like to ask you in private.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is, a small no. Haven't you seen the headlines of the poor Jews of Russia begging for money from 1921 on, it was 6 million then. I don't believe a word about it. Besides, the religious jews were not wanted in Palestine, the Zionist wanted a secular state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good analogy------in fact it describes why holocaust denial is a crime----
> It is the nature of Nazis to deny the Holocaust-----the reason why holocaust
> denial is a crime is because  ------being a Nazi is a crime most especially in
> lands harmed by nazism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I don't think the picture was about my point of knowledge, but your point of holocaust support.  Though I could be wrong.  I hope not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
> WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> penelope,
> The Jews that were supposedly gassed weren't gassed with diesel fuel.  They were supposedly gassed with Zyklon B.  Now when it comes to supposedly cremating the dead, I don't see the Nazis using scarce fuel to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for those us who understand very basic high school chemistry-----we understand
> that burning bodies does not require diesel fuel------the Holy Roman empire
> burnt tens of thousands with nothing more than the bodies themselves on some dry wood.     A the bodies burn---the bodies themselves become the fuel-----just as burning wood------becomes its own fuel------->>>>high school chemistry.    When a house burns-------the wood frame------is the basic fuel-------eventually as the heat
> becomes greater even plastic becomes a  "fuel"
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  Is that the way crematoriums these days or in the 30's do it?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> coyote,
> Were the 60 to 70% of German Jews deported to Palestine slaughtered?  No.  They were deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there were   NO JEWS deported to Palestine-----not one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> You are wrong.  Though there are different websites that say different things.  There was somebody who gave "The Best Answer" at "Yahoo, answers" who said the Germany deported 60 to 70% of its Jews to Palestine.  He didn't seem like the kind of person who would pull such a number out of his ass.  According to wiikipedia, 60,000 were deported.  According to some Jewish website, the number was 100,000.  It is hard for the average person to know the real truth when almost everything in the media and in schools is geared toward promoting the Allied-Jewish propaganda about the holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> neither  Yahoo answer nor Wiki  is a source.      I know the truth because I know---first hand from the people who lived during that era what was going on-------
> I understand that for islamo Nazi pigs the word  "DEPORTED"  sound good----but the fact is that  DEPORTED refers to a legal issue in which a person at fault is FORCED to leave-------there is no question that the germans accepted ransoms to
> allow jews to escape your filth--------I understand that such a group is called  "DEPORTED"  by islamo Nazi scum like you.       I have no doubt that scum like you describe the jews who fled the stink of Iranian Nazism as  "DEPORTED"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to disappoint you Rosie, but "freemind" hates the Muslims too.
Click to expand...


I am not disappointed-------I grew up in a town dominated by wasps-----they hated 
EVERYONE too-------kikes,  wops,  n^##ers.    spics      etc etc etc.       even catholics------because   JFK  was bound to let the Vatican  US politics.       Most very rabid  anti semites in the USA   ------are ----them.     The Lutherans even hated the methodists


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is, a small no. Haven't you seen the headlines of the poor Jews of Russia begging for money from 1921 on, it was 6 million then. I don't believe a word about it. Besides, the religious jews were not wanted in Palestine, the Zionist wanted a secular state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> I don't think the picture was about my point of knowledge, but your point of holocaust support.  Though I could be wrong.  I hope not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
> WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> penelope,
> The Jews that were supposedly gassed weren't gassed with diesel fuel.  They were supposedly gassed with Zyklon B.  Now when it comes to supposedly cremating the dead, I don't see the Nazis using scarce fuel to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for those us who understand very basic high school chemistry-----we understand
> that burning bodies does not require diesel fuel------the Holy Roman empire
> burnt tens of thousands with nothing more than the bodies themselves on some dry wood.     A the bodies burn---the bodies themselves become the fuel-----just as burning wood------becomes its own fuel------->>>>high school chemistry.    When a house burns-------the wood frame------is the basic fuel-------eventually as the heat
> becomes greater even plastic becomes a  "fuel"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Is that the way crematoriums these days or in the 30's do it?
Click to expand...


most of the jews were not disposed of IN CREMATORIUMS -----they are knocked
off into pits--------accelarants thrown on and ------a match lit--------they smoldered for
days and weeks.     The crematoriums were not efficient enough for shit like you.  
Cremation in the US is a lot more sophisticate.     Cremation is STILL DONE in
India-------wood.      a pallet of wood and a torch.        I am a very experienced
person------I have had friends who cremated their own fathers in India.    They had
MORE THAN passed high school chemistry.      A pallet of wood-----out in the field and a torch


----------



## ClosedCaption

Penelope said:


> Because 6 mil is a magic no. quoted before 1922 when in Russia. No doubt a few million jews probably died in WWii, but they say over 65 million people died. Its time to quit making it about Jews, and frankly I do not believe there were large gas chambers. The wealthy Jews in Germany got out fine, they cared less about the Polish Jews, who by they way had their own partisan groups fighting . To make WWII about Jews is to decreased the value of life of non jews. Also Judea declared war on Germany when Hitler got elected.




Wow, this bullshit sounds familiar


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is, a small no. Haven't you seen the headlines of the poor Jews of Russia begging for money from 1921 on, it was 6 million then. I don't believe a word about it. Besides, the religious jews were not wanted in Palestine, the Zionist wanted a secular state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
> WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> penelope,
> The Jews that were supposedly gassed weren't gassed with diesel fuel.  They were supposedly gassed with Zyklon B.  Now when it comes to supposedly cremating the dead, I don't see the Nazis using scarce fuel to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for those us who understand very basic high school chemistry-----we understand
> that burning bodies does not require diesel fuel------the Holy Roman empire
> burnt tens of thousands with nothing more than the bodies themselves on some dry wood.     A the bodies burn---the bodies themselves become the fuel-----just as burning wood------becomes its own fuel------->>>>high school chemistry.    When a house burns-------the wood frame------is the basic fuel-------eventually as the heat
> becomes greater even plastic becomes a  "fuel"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Is that the way crematoriums these days or in the 30's do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most of the jews were not disposed of IN CREMATORIUMS -----they are knocked
> off into pits--------accelarants thrown on and ------a match lit--------they smoldered for
> days and weeks.     The crematoriums were not efficient enough for shit like you.
> Cremation in the US is a lot more sophisticate.     Cremation is STILL DONE in
> India-------wood.      a pallet of wood and a torch.        I am a very experienced
> person------I have had friends who cremated their own fathers in India.    They had
> MORE THAN passed high school chemistry.      A pallet of wood-----out in the field and a torch
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  It is interesting.  I think you have developed an actual adversion to telling the truth.  The truth is that, depending on the source, anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000 Jews died in the holocaust.  Not 6 million.  Your story of them being burned in pits is as much bullshit as the other story of the dead being cremated in ovens.  Will the lies never end with you?


----------



## Coyote

freemind said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope,
> I of course agree with you.  Is there any way that we can speak privately?  There is something I would like to ask you in private.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is, a small no. Haven't you seen the headlines of the poor Jews of Russia begging for money from 1921 on, it was 6 million then. I don't believe a word about it. Besides, the religious jews were not wanted in Palestine, the Zionist wanted a secular state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2/3 of an entire population is no small number no matter how you spin it when you consider that population was small to begin with.
> 
> The Jews of the Soviet Union numbered around 3 million.  1 million of them were killed in the Holocaust - 1/3 of the Soviet's Jewish population.
> 
> Poland had 3,300,000 Jews.  3,000,000 were exterminated.
> 
> Those are your "small numbers".  What other single ethnic or religious group incurred such huge losses in proportion to their population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> coyote,
> Your figures are probably as fictitious as your idea that Jews were gassed.
Click to expand...


Translation:  don't bother me with facts


----------



## Coyote

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is, a small no. Haven't you seen the headlines of the poor Jews of Russia begging for money from 1921 on, it was 6 million then. I don't believe a word about it. Besides, the religious jews were not wanted in Palestine, the Zionist wanted a secular state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> penelope,
> The Jews that were supposedly gassed weren't gassed with diesel fuel.  They were supposedly gassed with Zyklon B.  Now when it comes to supposedly cremating the dead, I don't see the Nazis using scarce fuel to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for those us who understand very basic high school chemistry-----we understand
> that burning bodies does not require diesel fuel------the Holy Roman empire
> burnt tens of thousands with nothing more than the bodies themselves on some dry wood.     A the bodies burn---the bodies themselves become the fuel-----just as burning wood------becomes its own fuel------->>>>high school chemistry.    When a house burns-------the wood frame------is the basic fuel-------eventually as the heat
> becomes greater even plastic becomes a  "fuel"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Is that the way crematoriums these days or in the 30's do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most of the jews were not disposed of IN CREMATORIUMS -----they are knocked
> off into pits--------accelarants thrown on and ------a match lit--------they smoldered for
> days and weeks.     The crematoriums were not efficient enough for shit like you.
> Cremation in the US is a lot more sophisticate.     Cremation is STILL DONE in
> India-------wood.      a pallet of wood and a torch.        I am a very experienced
> person------I have had friends who cremated their own fathers in India.    They had
> MORE THAN passed high school chemistry.      A pallet of wood-----out in the field and a torch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> It is interesting.  I think you have developed an actual adversion to telling the truth.  The truth is that, depending on the source, anywhere from *271,000 to 600,000* Jews died in the holocaust.  Not 6 million.  Your story of them being burned in pits is as much bullshit as the other story of the dead being cremated in ovens.  Will the lies never end with you?
Click to expand...


Umh.  No.

Depending on the source of course.

Your mythology is...intriguing.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

I've been to Buchenwald....it happened. One of the most sobering days of my life.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> coyote,
> Were the 60 to 70% of German Jews deported to Palestine slaughtered?  No.  They were deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there were   NO JEWS deported to Palestine-----not one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> You are wrong.  Though there are different websites that say different things.  There was somebody who gave "The Best Answer" at "Yahoo, answers" who said the Germany deported 60 to 70% of its Jews to Palestine.  He didn't seem like the kind of person who would pull such a number out of his ass.  According to wiikipedia, 60,000 were deported.  According to some Jewish website, the number was 100,000.  It is hard for the average person to know the real truth when almost everything in the media and in schools is geared toward promoting the Allied-Jewish propaganda about the holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> neither  Yahoo answer nor Wiki  is a source.      I know the truth because I know---first hand from the people who lived during that era what was going on-------
> I understand that for islamo Nazi pigs the word  "DEPORTED"  sound good----but the fact is that  DEPORTED refers to a legal issue in which a person at fault is FORCED to leave-------there is no question that the germans accepted ransoms to
> allow jews to escape your filth--------I understand that such a group is called  "DEPORTED"  by islamo Nazi scum like you.       I have no doubt that scum like you describe the jews who fled the stink of Iranian Nazism as  "DEPORTED"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I wasn't talking about legal definitions.  I was talking about the numbers of Jews who went to Palestine under the Haavara Agreement.  Whatever you want to call their leaving.  Anthing a Jew has to say about it is just lies upon lies.  Excuse me if I know better than the bullshit you're trying to sell.
Click to expand...


the number of jews who went to Palestine on the  Haavara agreement are virtually nil        Give me names


----------



## irosie91

ClosedCaption said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because 6 mil is a magic no. quoted before 1922 when in Russia. No doubt a few million jews probably died in WWii, but they say over 65 million people died. Its time to quit making it about Jews, and frankly I do not believe there were large gas chambers. The wealthy Jews in Germany got out fine, they cared less about the Polish Jews, who by they way had their own partisan groups fighting . To make WWII about Jews is to decreased the value of life of non jews. Also Judea declared war on Germany when Hitler got elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this bullshit sounds familiar
Click to expand...


you read it in the islamo Nazi literature-----written by excaped Nazi war criminals----mostly in Syria and Egypt----some in South America.     Islamo Nazi pigs quote it chapter and verse as do muslim school children


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is, a small no. Haven't you seen the headlines of the poor Jews of Russia begging for money from 1921 on, it was 6 million then. I don't believe a word about it. Besides, the religious jews were not wanted in Palestine, the Zionist wanted a secular state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
> WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> penelope,
> The Jews that were supposedly gassed weren't gassed with diesel fuel.  They were supposedly gassed with Zyklon B.  Now when it comes to supposedly cremating the dead, I don't see the Nazis using scarce fuel to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for those us who understand very basic high school chemistry-----we understand
> that burning bodies does not require diesel fuel------the Holy Roman empire
> burnt tens of thousands with nothing more than the bodies themselves on some dry wood.     A the bodies burn---the bodies themselves become the fuel-----just as burning wood------becomes its own fuel------->>>>high school chemistry.    When a house burns-------the wood frame------is the basic fuel-------eventually as the heat
> becomes greater even plastic becomes a  "fuel"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Is that the way crematoriums these days or in the 30's do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most of the jews were not disposed of IN CREMATORIUMS -----they are knocked
> off into pits--------accelarants thrown on and ------a match lit--------they smoldered for
> days and weeks.     The crematoriums were not efficient enough for shit like you.
> Cremation in the US is a lot more sophisticate.     Cremation is STILL DONE in
> India-------wood.      a pallet of wood and a torch.        I am a very experienced
> person------I have had friends who cremated their own fathers in India.    They had
> MORE THAN passed high school chemistry.      A pallet of wood-----out in the field and a torch
Click to expand...


PS-----sometimes the wood that Hindus use to cremate includes some sandal wood-----it creates a lovely scent.     Hindus do everything in a kind of aesthetic manner.      (I was told----I did not witness it)


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is, a small no. Haven't you seen the headlines of the poor Jews of Russia begging for money from 1921 on, it was 6 million then. I don't believe a word about it. Besides, the religious jews were not wanted in Palestine, the Zionist wanted a secular state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> penelope,
> The Jews that were supposedly gassed weren't gassed with diesel fuel.  They were supposedly gassed with Zyklon B.  Now when it comes to supposedly cremating the dead, I don't see the Nazis using scarce fuel to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for those us who understand very basic high school chemistry-----we understand
> that burning bodies does not require diesel fuel------the Holy Roman empire
> burnt tens of thousands with nothing more than the bodies themselves on some dry wood.     A the bodies burn---the bodies themselves become the fuel-----just as burning wood------becomes its own fuel------->>>>high school chemistry.    When a house burns-------the wood frame------is the basic fuel-------eventually as the heat
> becomes greater even plastic becomes a  "fuel"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Is that the way crematoriums these days or in the 30's do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most of the jews were not disposed of IN CREMATORIUMS -----they are knocked
> off into pits--------accelarants thrown on and ------a match lit--------they smoldered for
> days and weeks.     The crematoriums were not efficient enough for shit like you.
> Cremation in the US is a lot more sophisticate.     Cremation is STILL DONE in
> India-------wood.      a pallet of wood and a torch.        I am a very experienced
> person------I have had friends who cremated their own fathers in India.    They had
> MORE THAN passed high school chemistry.      A pallet of wood-----out in the field and a torch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> It is interesting.  I think you have developed an actual adversion to telling the truth.  The truth is that, depending on the source, anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000 Jews died in the holocaust.  Not 6 million.  Your story of them being burned in pits is as much bullshit as the other story of the dead being cremated in ovens.  Will the lies never end with you?
Click to expand...


I know people who witnessed it       -REAL PEOPLE----the problem that you islamo Nazi pigs face is------their are always survivors.    There are people who survived
the ARMENIAN  GENOCIDE  too.      Long ago------a bit more than 40 years ago,  
I attended the death bed of an elderly lady--------the last of her childhood family in
Armenia------she witnessed her entire family clubbed and stabbed to death by
turks-------tell me that did not happen too.       (1915)         Just a few years ago I
treated a couple who witnessed the genocide of  east Pakistani muslims-----1971---
tell me that one did not not happen too


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope,
> I of course agree with you.  Is there any way that we can speak privately?  There is something I would like to ask you in private.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> coyote,
> Were the 60 to 70% of German Jews deported to Palestine slaughtered?  No.  They were deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there were   NO JEWS deported to Palestine-----not one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> You are wrong.  Though there are different websites that say different things.  There was somebody who gave "The Best Answer" at "Yahoo, answers" who said the Germany deported 60 to 70% of its Jews to Palestine.  He didn't seem like the kind of person who would pull such a number out of his ass.  According to wiikipedia, 60,000 were deported.  According to some Jewish website, the number was 100,000.  It is hard for the average person to know the real truth when almost everything in the media and in schools is geared toward promoting the Allied-Jewish propaganda about the holocaust.
Click to expand...




Penelope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering most were rounded up and killed...I can't blame them for not staying...just saying.
> 
> As he should?  Why?
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!! A BOYCOTT IS A DECLARATION OF WAR!!!!!  WE BETTER LOCK THEM UP AND KILL THEM!
> 
> Sorry...I get a little over excited at these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes before the war, to weaken a country. Who told you all about WWII, let me think, the Zionist who even at that time controlled the media. You believe the OT and the rest of the people were pagan and horrible, gee who wrote those books?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penelope,
> I of course agree with you.  Is there any way that we can speak privately?  There is something I would like to ask you in private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is where we start pretending that Hitler was provoked by the Jews, didn't intend on killing them but only expelling them (because he kindly wanted to keep the families intact), that there was no extensive documentation by the Germans and all the Jews that survived the concentration camps were lying and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coyote,
> I know that you get along just fine being brainwashed beyond all recognition.  But take the red pill.  Also, if it would have helped sell the allied version of events, they would have uncovered shitload of German documents talking about unicorns.  When they say that history is written by the victors, that is the sort of thing they are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans were obsessive record keepers.  Hard to get around that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  Enter the title into your browser.  Click on the first website that comes up.  Then scroll down that page.  You will see all the parts of the documentary listed.  In particular, watch "Part 21, The Leuchter findings."  See if you can handle watching a Jew investigate what really went on at Auschwitz.  If you think you can handle more, I suggest that you start at the end and work your way back from there.  That way you can get to much of the really jucy stuff first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an anaphelactic reaction to conspiracy theory crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No me , I just get fed up and sick from all the lies, and I get real tired of people who plan and carry out the conspiracies, and then ridicule the ones who research it enough to know they pulled off another one.  T*he no. of Jews who perished in WWII, some killed while fighting, is a small no. in comparison to the 65 to 85 million who died due to the war.*  The Americans in Japanese concentration camps were not having at a health spa retreat either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "small number" in relation to their small over all population.  2/3 of Europe's Jews slaughtered. * Did any other group lose that great a proportion of their overall population? * Or - is where you come in and insist they deserved it for "declaring war" on Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is, a small no. Haven't you seen the headlines of the poor Jews of Russia begging for money from 1921 on, it was 6 million then. I don't believe a word about it. Besides, the religious jews were not wanted in Palestine, the Zionist wanted a secular state.
Click to expand...


most of the Zionists of the late 19th century and early 20th century went migrated
to Palestine for religious reasons--- ie  ZIONISM of orthodox judaism ------there was a secular Zionist movement------which developed about at the turn of the century ---ie between the 19th and 20th century as an INNOVATION-------the islamo Nazi whore statement that  secular Zionists  "did not want"   orthodox jewish Zionists   is simply that -----the statement of the whore house


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the scorpion sting the frog?
> 
> View attachment 54769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good analogy------in fact it describes why holocaust denial is a crime----
> It is the nature of Nazis to deny the Holocaust-----the reason why holocaust
> denial is a crime is because  ------being a Nazi is a crime most especially in
> lands harmed by nazism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I don't think the picture was about my point of knowledge, but your point of holocaust support.  Though I could be wrong.  I hope not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
> WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
Click to expand...


I did not claim that your fellow Nazi sluts used  Diesel fuel to burn jews..      Your kith and kin simply smashed the heads of my cousins aganst stone walls and threw their baby bodes into lime pits.       The rabbi was trying to make sense of the fact that shit like you exists in the world------he was a mystic


----------



## Dr Grump

freemind said:


> Dr Grump,
> You don't need any credentals to speak the truth.  If you think anything I said is wron, let's hear it.



Tell me what part of your warped scenario is correct. Then provide credible links to back it up. Shouldnt be too hard to do.


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the scorpion sting the frog?
> 
> View attachment 54769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good analogy------in fact it describes why holocaust denial is a crime----
> It is the nature of Nazis to deny the Holocaust-----the reason why holocaust
> denial is a crime is because  ------being a Nazi is a crime most especially in
> lands harmed by nazism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I don't think the picture was about my point of knowledge, but your point of holocaust support.  Though I could be wrong.  I hope not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
> WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not claim that your fellow Nazi sluts used  Diesel fuel to burn jews..      Your kith and kin simply smashed the heads of my cousins aganst stone walls and threw their baby bodes into lime pits.       The rabbi was trying to make sense of the fact that shit like you exists in the world------he was a mystic
Click to expand...





irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the scorpion sting the frog?
> 
> View attachment 54769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good analogy------in fact it describes why holocaust denial is a crime----
> It is the nature of Nazis to deny the Holocaust-----the reason why holocaust
> denial is a crime is because  ------being a Nazi is a crime most especially in
> lands harmed by nazism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I don't think the picture was about my point of knowledge, but your point of holocaust support.  Though I could be wrong.  I hope not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
> WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not claim that your fellow Nazi sluts used  Diesel fuel to burn jews..      Your kith and kin simply smashed the heads of my cousins aganst stone walls and threw their baby bodes into lime pits.       The rabbi was trying to make sense of the fact that shit like you exists in the world------he was a mystic
Click to expand...


Your holocaust site does.  So the rabbi was calling the Polish Jews shit who deserved to die, they were reincarnated just for their sins and to be punish in WWII, well Hitler should be thanked for carrying out God's plan.


----------



## irosie91

irosie>>>

I did not claim that your fellow Nazi sluts used  Diesel fuel to burn jews..      Your kith and kin simply smashed the heads of my cousins aganst stone walls and threw their baby bodes into lime pits.       The rabbi was trying to make sense of the fact that shit like you exists in the world------he was a mystic[/QUOTE]

Penelope>>>
Your holocaust site does.  So the rabbi was calling the Polish Jews shit who deserved to die, they were reincarnated just for their sins and to be punish in WWII, well Hitler should be thanked for carrying out God's plan.[/QUOTE]


It seems the response of Penelope refers to my comment (irosie)  Penelope
seems to imagine that I have a  "holocaust site"   that makes the claim that the
dead bodies of the jews murdered by her kith and kin were burned using
diesel fuel.     I know of no such claim.     Her claim that a rabbi called polish
jews "shit"   is-----her auto-erotic fantasy.    There is no sense in trying to explain
an attempt to  search for  "metaphysical"  reasons for the existence of the filth
of Penelope and her kith and kin--------some people are far too dim for
such concepts


----------



## Coyote

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good analogy------in fact it describes why holocaust denial is a crime----
> It is the nature of Nazis to deny the Holocaust-----the reason why holocaust
> denial is a crime is because  ------being a Nazi is a crime most especially in
> lands harmed by nazism
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> I don't think the picture was about my point of knowledge, but your point of holocaust support.  Though I could be wrong.  I hope not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
> WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not claim that your fellow Nazi sluts used  Diesel fuel to burn jews..      Your kith and kin simply smashed the heads of my cousins aganst stone walls and threw their baby bodes into lime pits.       The rabbi was trying to make sense of the fact that shit like you exists in the world------he was a mystic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good analogy------in fact it describes why holocaust denial is a crime----
> It is the nature of Nazis to deny the Holocaust-----the reason why holocaust
> denial is a crime is because  ------being a Nazi is a crime most especially in
> lands harmed by nazism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I don't think the picture was about my point of knowledge, but your point of holocaust support.  Though I could be wrong.  I hope not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
> WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not claim that your fellow Nazi sluts used  Diesel fuel to burn jews..      Your kith and kin simply smashed the heads of my cousins aganst stone walls and threw their baby bodes into lime pits.       The rabbi was trying to make sense of the fact that shit like you exists in the world------he was a mystic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your holocaust site does.  So the rabbi was calling the Polish Jews shit who deserved to die, they were reincarnated just for their sins and to be punish in WWII, well Hitler should be thanked for carrying out God's plan.
Click to expand...


You're justifying this on the words of one bigoted rabbi?

The Germans STARTED A WAR - do you understand that part yet?  They STARTED a war.  The chose to invade other countries in order to extend their murderous agenda.   It's no "arrogance" for Jews to think that the war was about them when they can see families rounded up, seperated, sent off to be slaughtered or put into camps or become victims of Mengele's inhuman experiments.  You know about that part right?  What's your justification for that?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> I don't think the picture was about my point of knowledge, but your point of holocaust support.  Though I could be wrong.  I hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
> WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not claim that your fellow Nazi sluts used  Diesel fuel to burn jews..      Your kith and kin simply smashed the heads of my cousins aganst stone walls and threw their baby bodes into lime pits.       The rabbi was trying to make sense of the fact that shit like you exists in the world------he was a mystic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> I don't think the picture was about my point of knowledge, but your point of holocaust support.  Though I could be wrong.  I hope not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
> WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not claim that your fellow Nazi sluts used  Diesel fuel to burn jews..      Your kith and kin simply smashed the heads of my cousins aganst stone walls and threw their baby bodes into lime pits.       The rabbi was trying to make sense of the fact that shit like you exists in the world------he was a mystic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your holocaust site does.  So the rabbi was calling the Polish Jews shit who deserved to die, they were reincarnated just for their sins and to be punish in WWII, well Hitler should be thanked for carrying out God's plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're justifying this on the words of one bigoted rabbi?
> 
> The Germans STARTED A WAR - do you understand that part yet?  They STARTED a war.  The chose to invade other countries in order to extend their murderous agenda.   It's no "arrogance" for Jews to think that the war was about them when they can see families rounded up, seperated, sent off to be slaughtered or put into camps or become victims of Mengele's inhuman experiments.  You know about that part right?  What's your justification for that?
Click to expand...



I think she was referring to   R'  Ovadia Josef   ??      I am not sure.     He was born and spent childhood in Iraq------in fact during the pogroms of the 40s over there.     He was into Mysticism------a kind of Mizrachi thing---(keep in mind---EZEKIEL  (eke!!!!)  the mushroom driven poet who "SAW THE WHEEL")     He was 90 years old when the remarks he made-----
WITH FORCE------(his style)   became convenient little tidbits for use as libel for islamo Nazi sluts.   
For your interest-----THE WHEEL   in Hebrew poetry refers to the  WHEEL OF LIFE_----the something like the rotation thing like reincarnation and mystical eastern stuff like that.


----------



## freemind

SassyIrishLass said:


> I've been to Buchenwald....it happened. One of the most sobering days of my life.


  Sassyirishlass,
  Are you completely stupid or just a pathological liar.  I will include a document for you to look at.  Despite what it says, I highly doubt that one single Jew was gassed.  Or that there were plans to gas them.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

freemind said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Buchenwald....it happened. One of the most sobering days of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> Sassyirishlass,
> Are you completely stupid or just a pathological liar.  I will include a document for you to look at.  Despite what it says, I highly doubt that one single Jew was gassed.  Or that there were plans to gas them.
> View attachment 54922 View attachment 54923 View attachment 54924 View attachment 54925
Click to expand...


GFY, I was there and take your anti semitism piece and stick it up your  ass. Now what's your plan, bish?


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> coyote,
> Were the 60 to 70% of German Jews deported to Palestine slaughtered?  No.  They were deported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were   NO JEWS deported to Palestine-----not one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> You are wrong.  Though there are different websites that say different things.  There was somebody who gave "The Best Answer" at "Yahoo, answers" who said the Germany deported 60 to 70% of its Jews to Palestine.  He didn't seem like the kind of person who would pull such a number out of his ass.  According to wiikipedia, 60,000 were deported.  According to some Jewish website, the number was 100,000.  It is hard for the average person to know the real truth when almost everything in the media and in schools is geared toward promoting the Allied-Jewish propaganda about the holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> neither  Yahoo answer nor Wiki  is a source.      I know the truth because I know---first hand from the people who lived during that era what was going on-------
> I understand that for islamo Nazi pigs the word  "DEPORTED"  sound good----but the fact is that  DEPORTED refers to a legal issue in which a person at fault is FORCED to leave-------there is no question that the germans accepted ransoms to
> allow jews to escape your filth--------I understand that such a group is called  "DEPORTED"  by islamo Nazi scum like you.       I have no doubt that scum like you describe the jews who fled the stink of Iranian Nazism as  "DEPORTED"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I wasn't talking about legal definitions.  I was talking about the numbers of Jews who went to Palestine under the Haavara Agreement.  Whatever you want to call their leaving.  Anthing a Jew has to say about it is just lies upon lies.  Excuse me if I know better than the bullshit you're trying to sell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the number of jews who went to Palestine on the  Haavara agreement are virtually nil        Give me names
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  I told you of one website that said that 60 to 70% of German Jews were deported to Palestine under the Haavara agreement.  I told you of wiikpedia saying that the number was 60,000.  Which also listes source material.  I also told you that I found a Jewish website that said that the number was 100,000.

  Next, would you also like me to tell you what each had for breakfast the day they departed?  Or what their favorite movie was?  I already proved that you were either a brwinwashed idiot or a brainwashed liar.  (Maybe both)  Isn't thart sufficient?


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is, a small no. Haven't you seen the headlines of the poor Jews of Russia begging for money from 1921 on, it was 6 million then. I don't believe a word about it. Besides, the religious jews were not wanted in Palestine, the Zionist wanted a secular state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> penelope,
> The Jews that were supposedly gassed weren't gassed with diesel fuel.  They were supposedly gassed with Zyklon B.  Now when it comes to supposedly cremating the dead, I don't see the Nazis using scarce fuel to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for those us who understand very basic high school chemistry-----we understand
> that burning bodies does not require diesel fuel------the Holy Roman empire
> burnt tens of thousands with nothing more than the bodies themselves on some dry wood.     A the bodies burn---the bodies themselves become the fuel-----just as burning wood------becomes its own fuel------->>>>high school chemistry.    When a house burns-------the wood frame------is the basic fuel-------eventually as the heat
> becomes greater even plastic becomes a  "fuel"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Is that the way crematoriums these days or in the 30's do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most of the jews were not disposed of IN CREMATORIUMS -----they are knocked
> off into pits--------accelarants thrown on and ------a match lit--------they smoldered for
> days and weeks.     The crematoriums were not efficient enough for shit like you.
> Cremation in the US is a lot more sophisticate.     Cremation is STILL DONE in
> India-------wood.      a pallet of wood and a torch.        I am a very experienced
> person------I have had friends who cremated their own fathers in India.    They had
> MORE THAN passed high school chemistry.      A pallet of wood-----out in the field and a torch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PS-----sometimes the wood that Hindus use to cremate includes some sandal wood-----it creates a lovely scent.     Hindus do everything in a kind of aesthetic manner.      (I was told----I did not witness it)
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  I have seen pictures of the overcrowded and poverty striken cities in India.  I have also seen videos of Indains haning out with and eating with hordes of rats.  I have also seen a video of an Indain guy eating cow dung that was fresh out of a cow.  I have also seen pictures of Indains drinking cow piss.  Etc. etc. etc.  "Aesthetic manner"?  You have to be kidding.  They are more like a filthy plague.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> penelope,
> The Jews that were supposedly gassed weren't gassed with diesel fuel.  They were supposedly gassed with Zyklon B.  Now when it comes to supposedly cremating the dead, I don't see the Nazis using scarce fuel to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those us who understand very basic high school chemistry-----we understand
> that burning bodies does not require diesel fuel------the Holy Roman empire
> burnt tens of thousands with nothing more than the bodies themselves on some dry wood.     A the bodies burn---the bodies themselves become the fuel-----just as burning wood------becomes its own fuel------->>>>high school chemistry.    When a house burns-------the wood frame------is the basic fuel-------eventually as the heat
> becomes greater even plastic becomes a  "fuel"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Is that the way crematoriums these days or in the 30's do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most of the jews were not disposed of IN CREMATORIUMS -----they are knocked
> off into pits--------accelarants thrown on and ------a match lit--------they smoldered for
> days and weeks.     The crematoriums were not efficient enough for shit like you.
> Cremation in the US is a lot more sophisticate.     Cremation is STILL DONE in
> India-------wood.      a pallet of wood and a torch.        I am a very experienced
> person------I have had friends who cremated their own fathers in India.    They had
> MORE THAN passed high school chemistry.      A pallet of wood-----out in the field and a torch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> It is interesting.  I think you have developed an actual adversion to telling the truth.  The truth is that, depending on the source, anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000 Jews died in the holocaust.  Not 6 million.  Your story of them being burned in pits is as much bullshit as the other story of the dead being cremated in ovens.  Will the lies never end with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know people who witnessed it       -REAL PEOPLE----the problem that you islamo Nazi pigs face is------their are always survivors.    There are people who survived
> the ARMENIAN  GENOCIDE  too.      Long ago------a bit more than 40 years ago,
> I attended the death bed of an elderly lady--------the last of her childhood family in
> Armenia------she witnessed her entire family clubbed and stabbed to death by
> turks-------tell me that did not happen too.       (1915)         Just a few years ago I
> treated a couple who witnessed the genocide of  east Pakistani muslims-----1971---
> tell me that one did not not happen too
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  I am talking about the supposed holocaust.  Nothing else.  As for any Pakistani muslims, the more of them that died, the better.  And even if they had lived and went to pakistan, they probably would have joined in the hordes of pakistanis who were out in the streets and joyously dancing after hearing about the 9-11 attacks.  Why couldn't you have been in one of the twin towers.


----------



## freemind

Coyote said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> I don't think the picture was about my point of knowledge, but your point of holocaust support.  Though I could be wrong.  I hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
> WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not claim that your fellow Nazi sluts used  Diesel fuel to burn jews..      Your kith and kin simply smashed the heads of my cousins aganst stone walls and threw their baby bodes into lime pits.       The rabbi was trying to make sense of the fact that shit like you exists in the world------he was a mystic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> I don't think the picture was about my point of knowledge, but your point of holocaust support.  Though I could be wrong.  I hope not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "YOUR PICTURE"   was about  "MY SUPPORT"    OF THE FACT THAT YOUR KITH AND KIN SLAUGHTERED IN THE TENS OF MILLIONS_-----including my own relatives????  -------how old were you when you knew that   DA JOOOOS
> WANTED TO BE GASSED?      I grew up in a town fjull of   Nazi shit like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would waste diesel gas to gas the jews, crap, I'd board up the building and set fire to it. Think, think. You have been lied to. The Germans were fighting a war, on all fronts and they were gassing the jews??  Darn you arrogant jews think  the world revolves around yous.
> 
> Besides a famous rabbi who died in 02 was it, said those Polish Jews were reincarnated to be killed because of their sins. I mean , how wacko is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not claim that your fellow Nazi sluts used  Diesel fuel to burn jews..      Your kith and kin simply smashed the heads of my cousins aganst stone walls and threw their baby bodes into lime pits.       The rabbi was trying to make sense of the fact that shit like you exists in the world------he was a mystic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your holocaust site does.  So the rabbi was calling the Polish Jews shit who deserved to die, they were reincarnated just for their sins and to be punish in WWII, well Hitler should be thanked for carrying out God's plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're justifying this on the words of one bigoted rabbi?
> 
> The Germans STARTED A WAR - do you understand that part yet?  They STARTED a war.  The chose to invade other countries in order to extend their murderous agenda.   It's no "arrogance" for Jews to think that the war was about them when they can see families rounded up, seperated, sent off to be slaughtered or put into camps or become victims of Mengele's inhuman experiments.  You know about that part right?  What's your justification for that?
Click to expand...

  coyote,
  Just for your information, In both WW I and WW II, Germany had war declared on them.  Also, everything you think you know about the holocaust is bullshit.  Deal with it.


----------



## freemind

Dr Grump said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump,
> You don't need any credentals to speak the truth.  If you think anything I said is wron, let's hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what part of your warped scenario is correct. Then provide credible links to back it up. Shouldnt be too hard to do.
Click to expand...

  Dr Gump,
  You tell me what parts are incorrect you idiot.


----------



## freemind

SassyIrishLass said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Buchenwald....it happened. One of the most sobering days of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> Sassyirishlass,
> Are you completely stupid or just a pathological liar.  I will include a document for you to look at.  Despite what it says, I highly doubt that one single Jew was gassed.  Or that there were plans to gas them.
> View attachment 54922 View attachment 54923 View attachment 54924 View attachment 54925
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GFY, I was there and take your anti semitism piece and stick it up your  ass. Now what's your plan, bish?
Click to expand...

  sassyirishcunt,
  Go fuck YOURSELF.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> penelope,
> The Jews that were supposedly gassed weren't gassed with diesel fuel.  They were supposedly gassed with Zyklon B.  Now when it comes to supposedly cremating the dead, I don't see the Nazis using scarce fuel to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those us who understand very basic high school chemistry-----we understand
> that burning bodies does not require diesel fuel------the Holy Roman empire
> burnt tens of thousands with nothing more than the bodies themselves on some dry wood.     A the bodies burn---the bodies themselves become the fuel-----just as burning wood------becomes its own fuel------->>>>high school chemistry.    When a house burns-------the wood frame------is the basic fuel-------eventually as the heat
> becomes greater even plastic becomes a  "fuel"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Is that the way crematoriums these days or in the 30's do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most of the jews were not disposed of IN CREMATORIUMS -----they are knocked
> off into pits--------accelarants thrown on and ------a match lit--------they smoldered for
> days and weeks.     The crematoriums were not efficient enough for shit like you.
> Cremation in the US is a lot more sophisticate.     Cremation is STILL DONE in
> India-------wood.      a pallet of wood and a torch.        I am a very experienced
> person------I have had friends who cremated their own fathers in India.    They had
> MORE THAN passed high school chemistry.      A pallet of wood-----out in the field and a torch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PS-----sometimes the wood that Hindus use to cremate includes some sandal wood-----it creates a lovely scent.     Hindus do everything in a kind of aesthetic manner.      (I was told----I did not witness it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I have seen pictures of the overcrowded and poverty striken cities in India.  I have also seen videos of Indains haning out with and eating with hordes of rats.  I have also seen a video of an Indain guy eating cow dung that was fresh out of a cow.  I have also seen pictures of Indains drinking cow piss.  Etc. etc. etc.  "Aesthetic manner"?  You have to be kidding.  They are more like a filthy plague.
Click to expand...


yes----there are overcrowded and poverty striken cities in India.  so?    There is a hindu temple devoted to rats-----so?      dried cow dung is important to Indians  ----
they do not eat it fresh-----they sprinkle it around here and there and for some it is virtually their own source of vitamin  B12       Urine is sterile.     I do not care to drink
it but in a pinch it could save a life because of its mineral content----in fact vitamins are excreted whole in the Urine.      I have examined disgusting filth like you right here in the USA--------chained to hospital bed rails


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for those us who understand very basic high school chemistry-----we understand
> that burning bodies does not require diesel fuel------the Holy Roman empire
> burnt tens of thousands with nothing more than the bodies themselves on some dry wood.     A the bodies burn---the bodies themselves become the fuel-----just as burning wood------becomes its own fuel------->>>>high school chemistry.    When a house burns-------the wood frame------is the basic fuel-------eventually as the heat
> becomes greater even plastic becomes a  "fuel"
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> Is that the way crematoriums these days or in the 30's do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most of the jews were not disposed of IN CREMATORIUMS -----they are knocked
> off into pits--------accelarants thrown on and ------a match lit--------they smoldered for
> days and weeks.     The crematoriums were not efficient enough for shit like you.
> Cremation in the US is a lot more sophisticate.     Cremation is STILL DONE in
> India-------wood.      a pallet of wood and a torch.        I am a very experienced
> person------I have had friends who cremated their own fathers in India.    They had
> MORE THAN passed high school chemistry.      A pallet of wood-----out in the field and a torch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PS-----sometimes the wood that Hindus use to cremate includes some sandal wood-----it creates a lovely scent.     Hindus do everything in a kind of aesthetic manner.      (I was told----I did not witness it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I have seen pictures of the overcrowded and poverty striken cities in India.  I have also seen videos of Indains haning out with and eating with hordes of rats.  I have also seen a video of an Indain guy eating cow dung that was fresh out of a cow.  I have also seen pictures of Indains drinking cow piss.  Etc. etc. etc.  "Aesthetic manner"?  You have to be kidding.  They are more like a filthy plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----there are overcrowded and poverty striken cities in India.  so?    There is a hindu temple devoted to rats-----so?      dried cow dung is important to Indians  ----
> they do not eat it fresh-----they sprinkle it around here and there and for some it is virtually their own source of vitamin  B12       Urine is sterile.     I do not care to drink
> it but in a pinch it could save a life because of its mineral content----in fact vitamins are excreted whole in the Urine.      I have examined disgusting filth like you right here in the USA--------chained to hospital bed rails
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  I TOLD you that I saw a video of an Indain guy who ate cowdung fresh out of a cow.  That's it.  I don't care what other manner they prefer to eat it.  Also, it pleases me that I can now apparently tell you to eat shit and drink piss without it being offensive.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for those us who understand very basic high school chemistry-----we understand
> that burning bodies does not require diesel fuel------the Holy Roman empire
> burnt tens of thousands with nothing more than the bodies themselves on some dry wood.     A the bodies burn---the bodies themselves become the fuel-----just as burning wood------becomes its own fuel------->>>>high school chemistry.    When a house burns-------the wood frame------is the basic fuel-------eventually as the heat
> becomes greater even plastic becomes a  "fuel"
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> Is that the way crematoriums these days or in the 30's do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most of the jews were not disposed of IN CREMATORIUMS -----they are knocked
> off into pits--------accelarants thrown on and ------a match lit--------they smoldered for
> days and weeks.     The crematoriums were not efficient enough for shit like you.
> Cremation in the US is a lot more sophisticate.     Cremation is STILL DONE in
> India-------wood.      a pallet of wood and a torch.        I am a very experienced
> person------I have had friends who cremated their own fathers in India.    They had
> MORE THAN passed high school chemistry.      A pallet of wood-----out in the field and a torch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> It is interesting.  I think you have developed an actual adversion to telling the truth.  The truth is that, depending on the source, anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000 Jews died in the holocaust.  Not 6 million.  Your story of them being burned in pits is as much bullshit as the other story of the dead being cremated in ovens.  Will the lies never end with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know people who witnessed it       -REAL PEOPLE----the problem that you islamo Nazi pigs face is------their are always survivors.    There are people who survived
> the ARMENIAN  GENOCIDE  too.      Long ago------a bit more than 40 years ago,
> I attended the death bed of an elderly lady--------the last of her childhood family in
> Armenia------she witnessed her entire family clubbed and stabbed to death by
> turks-------tell me that did not happen too.       (1915)         Just a few years ago I
> treated a couple who witnessed the genocide of  east Pakistani muslims-----1971---
> tell me that one did not not happen too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I am talking about the supposed holocaust.  Nothing else.  As for any Pakistani muslims, the more of them that died, the better.  And even if they had lived and went to pakistan, they probably would have joined in the hordes of pakistanis who were out in the streets and joyously dancing after hearing about the 9-11 attacks.  Why couldn't you have been in one of the twin towers.
Click to expand...


I almost was------I was on my way to work when your fellow islamo Nazis crashed into the towers


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> Is that the way crematoriums these days or in the 30's do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most of the jews were not disposed of IN CREMATORIUMS -----they are knocked
> off into pits--------accelarants thrown on and ------a match lit--------they smoldered for
> days and weeks.     The crematoriums were not efficient enough for shit like you.
> Cremation in the US is a lot more sophisticate.     Cremation is STILL DONE in
> India-------wood.      a pallet of wood and a torch.        I am a very experienced
> person------I have had friends who cremated their own fathers in India.    They had
> MORE THAN passed high school chemistry.      A pallet of wood-----out in the field and a torch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> It is interesting.  I think you have developed an actual adversion to telling the truth.  The truth is that, depending on the source, anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000 Jews died in the holocaust.  Not 6 million.  Your story of them being burned in pits is as much bullshit as the other story of the dead being cremated in ovens.  Will the lies never end with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know people who witnessed it       -REAL PEOPLE----the problem that you islamo Nazi pigs face is------their are always survivors.    There are people who survived
> the ARMENIAN  GENOCIDE  too.      Long ago------a bit more than 40 years ago,
> I attended the death bed of an elderly lady--------the last of her childhood family in
> Armenia------she witnessed her entire family clubbed and stabbed to death by
> turks-------tell me that did not happen too.       (1915)         Just a few years ago I
> treated a couple who witnessed the genocide of  east Pakistani muslims-----1971---
> tell me that one did not not happen too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I am talking about the supposed holocaust.  Nothing else.  As for any Pakistani muslims, the more of them that died, the better.  And even if they had lived and went to pakistan, they probably would have joined in the hordes of pakistanis who were out in the streets and joyously dancing after hearing about the 9-11 attacks.  Why couldn't you have been in one of the twin towers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I almost was------I was on my way to work when your fellow islamo Nazis crashed into the towers
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  Screw your "islamo Nazi" crap.  And to be more accurate, It was your fellow Semites who crashed the planes into the twin towers.  They had absolutely nothing to do with National Socialism.  They had everything to do with being worthless sand negros.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of the jews were not disposed of IN CREMATORIUMS -----they are knocked
> off into pits--------accelarants thrown on and ------a match lit--------they smoldered for
> days and weeks.     The crematoriums were not efficient enough for shit like you.
> Cremation in the US is a lot more sophisticate.     Cremation is STILL DONE in
> India-------wood.      a pallet of wood and a torch.        I am a very experienced
> person------I have had friends who cremated their own fathers in India.    They had
> MORE THAN passed high school chemistry.      A pallet of wood-----out in the field and a torch
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> It is interesting.  I think you have developed an actual adversion to telling the truth.  The truth is that, depending on the source, anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000 Jews died in the holocaust.  Not 6 million.  Your story of them being burned in pits is as much bullshit as the other story of the dead being cremated in ovens.  Will the lies never end with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know people who witnessed it       -REAL PEOPLE----the problem that you islamo Nazi pigs face is------their are always survivors.    There are people who survived
> the ARMENIAN  GENOCIDE  too.      Long ago------a bit more than 40 years ago,
> I attended the death bed of an elderly lady--------the last of her childhood family in
> Armenia------she witnessed her entire family clubbed and stabbed to death by
> turks-------tell me that did not happen too.       (1915)         Just a few years ago I
> treated a couple who witnessed the genocide of  east Pakistani muslims-----1971---
> tell me that one did not not happen too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I am talking about the supposed holocaust.  Nothing else.  As for any Pakistani muslims, the more of them that died, the better.  And even if they had lived and went to pakistan, they probably would have joined in the hordes of pakistanis who were out in the streets and joyously dancing after hearing about the 9-11 attacks.  Why couldn't you have been in one of the twin towers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I almost was------I was on my way to work when your fellow islamo Nazis crashed into the towers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Screw your "islamo Nazi" crap.  And to be more accurate, It was your fellow Semites who crashed the planes into the twin towers.  They had absolutely nothing to do with National Socialism.  They had everything to do with being worthless sand negros.
Click to expand...


arabs  are  not considered by anthropologists to be  "negro"   ----they are by  "race" 
caucasion.     The term semite refers to  LANGUAGE------semitic persons speak languages known as semitic languages by Linguists.     Baathism is the arab form of national socialism ----ie  arab nazism


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> It is interesting.  I think you have developed an actual adversion to telling the truth.  The truth is that, depending on the source, anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000 Jews died in the holocaust.  Not 6 million.  Your story of them being burned in pits is as much bullshit as the other story of the dead being cremated in ovens.  Will the lies never end with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know people who witnessed it       -REAL PEOPLE----the problem that you islamo Nazi pigs face is------their are always survivors.    There are people who survived
> the ARMENIAN  GENOCIDE  too.      Long ago------a bit more than 40 years ago,
> I attended the death bed of an elderly lady--------the last of her childhood family in
> Armenia------she witnessed her entire family clubbed and stabbed to death by
> turks-------tell me that did not happen too.       (1915)         Just a few years ago I
> treated a couple who witnessed the genocide of  east Pakistani muslims-----1971---
> tell me that one did not not happen too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> I am talking about the supposed holocaust.  Nothing else.  As for any Pakistani muslims, the more of them that died, the better.  And even if they had lived and went to pakistan, they probably would have joined in the hordes of pakistanis who were out in the streets and joyously dancing after hearing about the 9-11 attacks.  Why couldn't you have been in one of the twin towers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I almost was------I was on my way to work when your fellow islamo Nazis crashed into the towers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Screw your "islamo Nazi" crap.  And to be more accurate, It was your fellow Semites who crashed the planes into the twin towers.  They had absolutely nothing to do with National Socialism.  They had everything to do with being worthless sand negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> arabs  are  not considered by anthropologists to be  "negro"   ----they are by  "race"
> caucasion.     The term semite refers to  LANGUAGE------semitic persons speak languages known as semitic languages by Linguists.     Baathism is the arab form of national socialism ----ie  arab nazism
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  You can call semetic peoples anything you want.  You just can't call them White.  Aslo, as far as I know, It was Hitler and his fellows who came up with National Socialism.  Even if some Islamic countries adopted the concept, that doesn't make Nazis "islamo" anything.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know people who witnessed it       -REAL PEOPLE----the problem that you islamo Nazi pigs face is------their are always survivors.    There are people who survived
> the ARMENIAN  GENOCIDE  too.      Long ago------a bit more than 40 years ago,
> I attended the death bed of an elderly lady--------the last of her childhood family in
> Armenia------she witnessed her entire family clubbed and stabbed to death by
> turks-------tell me that did not happen too.       (1915)         Just a few years ago I
> treated a couple who witnessed the genocide of  east Pakistani muslims-----1971---
> tell me that one did not not happen too
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> I am talking about the supposed holocaust.  Nothing else.  As for any Pakistani muslims, the more of them that died, the better.  And even if they had lived and went to pakistan, they probably would have joined in the hordes of pakistanis who were out in the streets and joyously dancing after hearing about the 9-11 attacks.  Why couldn't you have been in one of the twin towers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I almost was------I was on my way to work when your fellow islamo Nazis crashed into the towers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Screw your "islamo Nazi" crap.  And to be more accurate, It was your fellow Semites who crashed the planes into the twin towers.  They had absolutely nothing to do with National Socialism.  They had everything to do with being worthless sand negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> arabs  are  not considered by anthropologists to be  "negro"   ----they are by  "race"
> caucasion.     The term semite refers to  LANGUAGE------semitic persons speak languages known as semitic languages by Linguists.     Baathism is the arab form of national socialism ----ie  arab nazism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> You can call semetic peoples anything you want.  You just can't call them White.  Aslo, as far as I know, It was Hitler and his fellows who came up with National Socialism.  Even if some Islamic countries adopted the concept, that doesn't make Nazis "islamo" anything.
Click to expand...


I am delighted to not call semitic people "white"       "white"   as an appellation has been made to stink by shit and sluts who are your kith and kin.-----but the fact is---
if you like to cite racial designations------the people you call not white-----are designated as white------where-as you and your kith and kin are shit.    I was not spawned from a pile of shit as were you.     I do have an education----in fact my undergraduate degree is in biology-----cum laude and phi beta kappa.    Racial designations in humans-----is silly.     All humans are genetically admixed----we do not come in RACES.     I did not suggest that  all Nazis are ISLAMO ------only ISLAMO NAZIS are ISLAMO -------I do not know from what pile of shit you were
spawned------probably something like Northern europe


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> I am talking about the supposed holocaust.  Nothing else.  As for any Pakistani muslims, the more of them that died, the better.  And even if they had lived and went to pakistan, they probably would have joined in the hordes of pakistanis who were out in the streets and joyously dancing after hearing about the 9-11 attacks.  Why couldn't you have been in one of the twin towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost was------I was on my way to work when your fellow islamo Nazis crashed into the towers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Screw your "islamo Nazi" crap.  And to be more accurate, It was your fellow Semites who crashed the planes into the twin towers.  They had absolutely nothing to do with National Socialism.  They had everything to do with being worthless sand negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> arabs  are  not considered by anthropologists to be  "negro"   ----they are by  "race"
> caucasion.     The term semite refers to  LANGUAGE------semitic persons speak languages known as semitic languages by Linguists.     Baathism is the arab form of national socialism ----ie  arab nazism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> You can call semetic peoples anything you want.  You just can't call them White.  Aslo, as far as I know, It was Hitler and his fellows who came up with National Socialism.  Even if some Islamic countries adopted the concept, that doesn't make Nazis "islamo" anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am delighted to not call semitic people "white"       "white"   as an appellation has been made to stink by shit and sluts who are your kith and kin.-----but the fact is---
> if you like to cite racial designations------the people you call not white-----are designated as white------where-as you and your kith and kin are shit.    I was not spawned from a pile of shit as were you.     I do have an education----in fact my undergraduate degree is in biology-----cum laude and phi beta kappa.    Racial designations in humans-----is silly.     All humans are genetically admixed----we do not come in RACES.     I did not suggest that  all Nazis are ISLAMO ------only ISLAMO NAZIS are ISLAMO -------I do not know from what pile of shit you were
> spawned------probably something like Northern europe
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  I see that sense you can't refute anything I said, you resort to insults.  If that is the best you can do, go haunt somebody elses thread.


----------



## Challenger

Well I never thought I'd be in IRosie91's corner on a topic , but you are aware that the Leuchter Report has been comprehensively debunked and trashed by several well respected scholars and scientists?


----------



## Challenger

Just some thoughts about your OP:

1.  Why bother to demonise someone you have totally defeated?

2.  Possible, but was there a rash of anti-German films and radio broadcasts from Hollywood at this time 1933-1939?

3. This is just a re-hash of 1. above.

4. That’s a valid motive, exactly how much in reparations has Germany paid?

5.  The U.S. funds Israel for reasons that have nothing whatsoever to do with the Holocaust

6. The “pity card” has been so overplayed, it has little to no effect any more.

7.  Is it? What evidence do you have to support the theory that Christians support Judaism in order to strengthen their faith?

8.  If you read some posters here you’d think the persecution never stopped, but what reason is there in the 21st century West to persecute any minority religious group? Are Mormons persecuted?

9.  National Socialism was far from being economically successful; Germany was all but bankrupt by 1939 Hitler had wildly overspent in rearming.

10. Stalin was a monster, no news there, but everyone knew then as they do now, we couldn’t have won WW2 without the Soviet Union; there’s nothing to feel bad about. The U.S. didn’t support Stalin, it pragmatically supported the Soviet war effort.

11. Reading some posts here I don’t think that’s possible.

12. We have to trash Nazi Racism to support multiculturalism? I didn’t think we needed any excuse to trash Racism, or Nazis.


My biggest issue with your theory, however, is that such a huge conspiracy would have been uncovered by now, especially after the collapse of the Soviet Union; the main protagonist against Nazism


----------



## freemind

Challenger said:


> Well I never thought I'd be in IRosie91's corner on a topic , but you are aware that the Leuchter Report has been comprehensively debunked and trashed by several well respected scholars and scientists?


  Challenger,
  History is written by the victors.  The victors are also perfectly willing and able to "debunk" anything that challenges their view of history.  So excuse me for pointing out that anybody who "debunked and trashed" the Leutcher findings is so full of shit that their eyes are brown.  Tell me, in your utterly gullible and brainwashed state of mind, did they also debunk the fact that the gas chambers at Auschwitz were made to look like gas chambers by the Russians after the war?  Did they also debunk the fact that the stories about a lampshade being made out of Jew skin was bullshit.  Did they also debunk the fact that Jews weren't turned into soap?  Etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.


----------



## anotherlife

Holocaust deniers don't lie.  They just know that your mind control bosses provide you with two categories of holocausts in history.  The ones that were criminal, and the ones that were justified holocausts.  For example, the death camps of Germany were criminal, but the death camps of Yugoslavia were justified.  Holocaust deniers are just opponents of jewish/communist double standards.


----------



## freemind

Challenger said:


> Just some thoughts about your OP:
> 
> 1.  Why bother to demonise someone you have totally defeated?
> 
> 2.  Possible, but was there a rash of anti-German films and radio broadcasts from Hollywood at this time 1933-1939?
> 
> 3. This is just a re-hash of 1. above.
> 
> 4. That’s a valid motive, exactly how much in reparations has Germany paid?
> 
> 5.  The U.S. funds Israel for reasons that have nothing whatsoever to do with the Holocaust
> 
> 6. The “pity card” has been so overplayed, it has little to no effect any more.
> 
> 7.  Is it? What evidence do you have to support the theory that Christians support Judaism in order to strengthen their faith?
> 
> 8.  If you read some posters here you’d think the persecution never stopped, but what reason is there in the 21st century West to persecute any minority religious group? Are Mormons persecuted?
> 
> 9.  National Socialism was far from being economically successful; Germany was all but bankrupt by 1939 Hitler had wildly overspent in rearming.
> 
> 10. Stalin was a monster, no news there, but everyone knew then as they do now, we couldn’t have won WW2 without the Soviet Union; there’s nothing to feel bad about. The U.S. didn’t support Stalin, it pragmatically supported the Soviet war effort.
> 
> 11. Reading some posts here I don’t think that’s possible.
> 
> 12. We have to trash Nazi Racism to support multiculturalism? I didn’t think we needed any excuse to trash Racism, or Nazis.
> 
> 
> My biggest issue with your theory, however, is that such a huge conspiracy would have been uncovered by now, especially after the collapse of the Soviet Union; the main protagonist against Nazism


  Challenger,
  1.  I gave many reasons why the U.S would demonize the Nazis.
  2.  Raido broadcasts of the time, I couldn't say.  But anti Nazi movies, there was a shitload of.
  3.  I don't remember what 3 was.
  4.  If you want to know how much in reparations for the holocaust Germany made, you can look it up and find out.  And they're still being paid.  Where as Japan didn't pay and doesn't pay anything to their WW II victims.
  5.  The U.S. funds Israel because the U.S. is a slave state of Israel.
  6.  Every time you see anything on TV that is still spouting bullshit about the supposed holocaust, the pity card is still being played.
  7.  It is obvious.  Also, after all, Jesus himself was a Jew.  I also happened across a TV program once that showed a Christian evangelist in Israel.  He was talking to a group of Jews in some restaurant and telling them that they really needed to stick to their guns and protect the holy land.  Also, l happened across a fundraiser they were having on some Christian TV channel.  The point of this Christian fundraiser was to raise money to send some poor Jews to Israel
  8.  Let's stick to Judaism.  Have you ever seen the anti-White movie "Pleasantville"?  The Jews have made about a zillion other anti-White movies and TV programs.  That is enough for jewish persecution in any century.
  9.  I couldn't give you any specifics about what Germany had to borrow to fund a war thrust upon them.  But before Hitler came to power, you needed a wheelbarro full of money to buy a loaf of bread with.
  10.  There wouldn't even have been a WW II if we had backed Hitler.  Also, I will include a thread I found called "The cost of not backing Hitler."  I suggest you read it.
  11.  I don't know what you were refering to here.
  12.  National socialism in Germany wasn't into the whole multiethnic society thing.  In support of a multiethnic society, of course it would be helpful to trash a sustem that was against it.  Next, "racism" is not only good and natural, but absolutely necessary.

  As for the rest, there is much that has been uncovered.  For example, look up "Eisenhower's Holocaust."  Also, I will include a picture of two plaques.  The old one on the left used to be at the holocaust memorial museum in Auschwitz.  It says 4 million Jews were murdered there.  The new one on the right that is there now is a little hard to read.  But it says that 1.5 million Jews died there.  And that number is probably still an overestimate.


----------



## freemind

anotherlife said:


> Holocaust deniers don't lie.  They just know that your mind control bosses provide you with two categories of holocausts in history.  The ones that were criminal, and the ones that were justified holocausts.  For example, the death camps of Germany were criminal, but the death camps of Yugoslavia were justified.  Holocaust deniers are just opponents of jewish/communist double standards.


  anotherlife,
  Holocaust denial has nothing to do with any sort of mind control.  It has everything to do with facts.  Next, there were no "death camps" anywhere.  Though there were Jewish internment camps.


----------



## Challenger

freemind said:


> History is written by the victors...



No, history is written by historians. Serious historians try to be objective, but I agree, many do have their own agendas, on both sides of any argument. Napoleon famously said, "history is a set of lies, agreed upon" but in the modern age such uniform agreement is rare. It is the responsibility of the student of history to weave their way through the lies of both sides in order to find some element of truth. So far, I'm not convinced you have made a valid argument.  Opinion is not evidence, and so far all you have presented is opinion.


----------



## freemind

Challenger said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> History is written by the victors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, history is written by historians. Serious historians try to be objective, but I agree, many do have their own agendas, on both sides of any argument. Napoleon famously said, "history is a set of lies, agreed upon" but in the modern age such uniform agreement is rare. It is the responsibility of the student of history to weave their way through the lies of both sides in order to find some element of truth. So far, I'm not convinced you have made a valid argument.  Opinion is not evidence, and so far all you have presented is opinion.
Click to expand...

  Challenger,
  No.  History is written by the victors.  In times past, and probably still in some countries, if you reveal a history that goes against what the government says, you are killed.  Maybe tortured first.  In this country, if you are paid well enough, you are unlikely to come up with a version of history that goes against the government agenda.  If you do, you could very well find yourself unemployed.

  Next, I have done nothing but make valid arguments.  As for my opinion, scroll up a couple posts.  You will see an old and new plaque.  Tell me, are they my opinions, or are they plaques.  Also, If you find anything I said to be untrue, let me know what it is.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> History is written by the victors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, history is written by historians. Serious historians try to be objective, but I agree, many do have their own agendas, on both sides of any argument. Napoleon famously said, "history is a set of lies, agreed upon" but in the modern age such uniform agreement is rare. It is the responsibility of the student of history to weave their way through the lies of both sides in order to find some element of truth. So far, I'm not convinced you have made a valid argument.  Opinion is not evidence, and so far all you have presented is opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Challenger,
> No.  History is written by the victors.  In times past, and probably still in some countries, if you reveal a history that goes against what the government says, you are killed.  Maybe tortured first.  In this country, if you are paid well enough, you are unlikely to come up with a version of history that goes against the government agenda.  If you do, you could very well find yourself unemployed.
> 
> Next, I have done nothing but make valid arguments.  As for my opinion, scroll up a couple posts.  You will see an old and new plaque.  Tell me, are they my opinions, or are they plaques.  Also, If you find anything I said to be untrue, let me know what it is.
Click to expand...


none of your arguments are valid---------the fact that some details of the history of
the genocides committed by your fellows has been discovered modifying prior
conclusions proves nothing other than the fact that some details were unknown and
later research clarified the situation


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> History is written by the victors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, history is written by historians. Serious historians try to be objective, but I agree, many do have their own agendas, on both sides of any argument. Napoleon famously said, "history is a set of lies, agreed upon" but in the modern age such uniform agreement is rare. It is the responsibility of the student of history to weave their way through the lies of both sides in order to find some element of truth. So far, I'm not convinced you have made a valid argument.  Opinion is not evidence, and so far all you have presented is opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Challenger,
> No.  History is written by the victors.  In times past, and probably still in some countries, if you reveal a history that goes against what the government says, you are killed.  Maybe tortured first.  In this country, if you are paid well enough, you are unlikely to come up with a version of history that goes against the government agenda.  If you do, you could very well find yourself unemployed.
> 
> Next, I have done nothing but make valid arguments.  As for my opinion, scroll up a couple posts.  You will see an old and new plaque.  Tell me, are they my opinions, or are they plaques.  Also, If you find anything I said to be untrue, let me know what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> none of your arguments are valid---------the fact that some details of the history of
> the genocides committed by your fellows has been discovered modifying prior
> conclusions proves nothing other than the fact that some details were unknown and
> later research clarified the situation
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  Maybe you would care to back up what you say.  Tell me anything I said in any of my threads that you think is untrue or invalid.  I can straighten you out.  As to the rest of what you have to say, it doesn't make much sense.  Care to be more specific?


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> History is written by the victors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, history is written by historians. Serious historians try to be objective, but I agree, many do have their own agendas, on both sides of any argument. Napoleon famously said, "history is a set of lies, agreed upon" but in the modern age such uniform agreement is rare. It is the responsibility of the student of history to weave their way through the lies of both sides in order to find some element of truth. So far, I'm not convinced you have made a valid argument.  Opinion is not evidence, and so far all you have presented is opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Challenger,
> No.  History is written by the victors.  In times past, and probably still in some countries, if you reveal a history that goes against what the government says, you are killed.  Maybe tortured first.  In this country, if you are paid well enough, you are unlikely to come up with a version of history that goes against the government agenda.  If you do, you could very well find yourself unemployed.
> 
> Next, I have done nothing but make valid arguments.  As for my opinion, scroll up a couple posts.  You will see an old and new plaque.  Tell me, are they my opinions, or are they plaques.  Also, If you find anything I said to be untrue, let me know what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> none of your arguments are valid---------the fact that some details of the history of
> the genocides committed by your fellows has been discovered modifying prior
> conclusions proves nothing other than the fact that some details were unknown and
> later research clarified the situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Maybe you would care to back up what you say.  Tell me anything I said in any of my threads that you think is untrue or invalid.  I can straighten you out.  As to the rest of what you have to say, it doesn't make much sense.  Care to be more specific?
Click to expand...


yes----you made an issue of two signs which stated the number of people your kith and kin murdered in Auschwitz and made an issue over the fact that over time that number had been altered.      Your notion that the fact of DIFFERING tallies over time in the various murder joints created by your kith and kin in this or that murder joint is IMPORTANT and discredits the history of your filth is bullshit.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> History is written by the victors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, history is written by historians. Serious historians try to be objective, but I agree, many do have their own agendas, on both sides of any argument. Napoleon famously said, "history is a set of lies, agreed upon" but in the modern age such uniform agreement is rare. It is the responsibility of the student of history to weave their way through the lies of both sides in order to find some element of truth. So far, I'm not convinced you have made a valid argument.  Opinion is not evidence, and so far all you have presented is opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Challenger,
> No.  History is written by the victors.  In times past, and probably still in some countries, if you reveal a history that goes against what the government says, you are killed.  Maybe tortured first.  In this country, if you are paid well enough, you are unlikely to come up with a version of history that goes against the government agenda.  If you do, you could very well find yourself unemployed.
> 
> Next, I have done nothing but make valid arguments.  As for my opinion, scroll up a couple posts.  You will see an old and new plaque.  Tell me, are they my opinions, or are they plaques.  Also, If you find anything I said to be untrue, let me know what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> none of your arguments are valid---------the fact that some details of the history of
> the genocides committed by your fellows has been discovered modifying prior
> conclusions proves nothing other than the fact that some details were unknown and
> later research clarified the situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Maybe you would care to back up what you say.  Tell me anything I said in any of my threads that you think is untrue or invalid.  I can straighten you out.  As to the rest of what you have to say, it doesn't make much sense.  Care to be more specific?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----you made an issue of two signs which stated the number of people your kith and kin murdered in Auschwitz and made an issue over the fact that over time that number had been altered.      Your notion that the fact of DIFFERING tallies over time in the various murder joints created by your kith and kin in this or that murder joint is IMPORTANT and discredits the history of your filth is bullshit.
Click to expand...

  irosie91,
  Is it that hard to make sense?  About the two plaques, so what.  The old one existed and the new one exists.  So what's your point.  Also, the number of people they say died at Auschwitz went down bt 2.5 million.  I doubt if Jew haters were responsible for the change.  So again, what's your point.  As for the rest, it is a pile of meaningless senselessness.  If you are trying to say something, you are going to have to say it better.


----------



## Challenger

freemind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> History is written by the victors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, history is written by historians. Serious historians try to be objective, but I agree, many do have their own agendas, on both sides of any argument. Napoleon famously said, "history is a set of lies, agreed upon" but in the modern age such uniform agreement is rare. It is the responsibility of the student of history to weave their way through the lies of both sides in order to find some element of truth. So far, I'm not convinced you have made a valid argument.  Opinion is not evidence, and so far all you have presented is opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Challenger,
> No.  History is written by the victors.  In times past, and probably still in some countries, if you reveal a history that goes against what the government says, you are killed.  Maybe tortured first.  In this country, if you are paid well enough, you are unlikely to come up with a version of history that goes against the government agenda.  If you do, you could very well find yourself unemployed.
> 
> Next, I have done nothing but make valid arguments.  As for my opinion, scroll up a couple posts.  You will see an old and new plaque.  Tell me, are they my opinions, or are they plaques.  Also, If you find anything I said to be untrue, let me know what it is.
Click to expand...


Well it appears we will just have to agree to disagree on this point. History is revised with each new generation of historians and while it is quite true that new information can and does come to light which can contradict the current mainstream, more often than not, the basic events remain unchanged. Even in Stalin's Soviet Union, Academicians were allowed complete freedom to research whatever topics interested them. In the West, once you have academic "tenure" you can write whatever you like without fear of government sanction.

Whether 600,000 or 6,000,000 Jewish people were murdered by the Nazis is largely immaterial, the fact remains the Nazis set out to systematically remove and then eradicate human beings based on their religious beliefs in order to create a more pure society, a more pure "race". That in itself is an obscenity and a crime against humanity. Even if it happened by "the circumstances of war" existing in 1944-45, the Nazis bear the full share of responsibility.


----------



## freemind

Challenger said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> History is written by the victors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, history is written by historians. Serious historians try to be objective, but I agree, many do have their own agendas, on both sides of any argument. Napoleon famously said, "history is a set of lies, agreed upon" but in the modern age such uniform agreement is rare. It is the responsibility of the student of history to weave their way through the lies of both sides in order to find some element of truth. So far, I'm not convinced you have made a valid argument.  Opinion is not evidence, and so far all you have presented is opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Challenger,
> No.  History is written by the victors.  In times past, and probably still in some countries, if you reveal a history that goes against what the government says, you are killed.  Maybe tortured first.  In this country, if you are paid well enough, you are unlikely to come up with a version of history that goes against the government agenda.  If you do, you could very well find yourself unemployed.
> 
> Next, I have done nothing but make valid arguments.  As for my opinion, scroll up a couple posts.  You will see an old and new plaque.  Tell me, are they my opinions, or are they plaques.  Also, If you find anything I said to be untrue, let me know what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it appears we will just have to agree to disagree on this point. History is revised with each new generation of historians and while it is quite true that new information can and does come to light which can contradict the current mainstream, more often than not, the basic events remain unchanged. Even in Stalin's Soviet Union, Academicians were allowed complete freedom to research whatever topics interested them. In the West, once you have academic "tenure" you can write whatever you like without fear of government sanction.
> 
> Whether 600,000 or 6,000,000 Jewish people were murdered by the Nazis is largely immaterial, the fact remains the Nazis set out to systematically remove and then eradicate human beings based on their religious beliefs in order to create a more pure society, a more pure "race". That in itself is an obscenity and a crime against humanity. Even if it happened by "the circumstances of war" existing in 1944-45, the Nazis bear the full share of responsibility.
Click to expand...

  Challenger,
  I told you the reasons behind any lies either for or against the current version of the holocaust.  When it comes to reasons to lie by saying that the holocaust happened as is generally believed, historians are as susceptable to those reasons as anybody else.  Truth isn't as important as sustaining the status quo system that most intellectuals have invested so much into being a part of.

  Next, history and politics often go hand in hand.  In Stalin's Soviet Union, there was only one kind of politics.  I doubt if any academics were allowed to examine any history that challenged that form of politics.  And eved IF they did, I doubt very much that they would be allowed to speak of it.

  Next, in the U.S. and elsewhere, professors have been fired for coming up with the wrong answer.  It doesn't matter if you have tenure or not.  For example, if Monsanto threatens to cut off millions of dollars in donations to some university due to findings that some scientist there came up with, you can bet your ass that the scientist would either be gone or shut up in some other way.

  Next, what's the difference between six hundred thousand or six million?  Five million, four hundred thousand.  Also, have you ever heard of a Jew saying in relation to the holocaust, "Never again!"  Would you prefer Jews seeking revenge and reparations for six hundred thousand dead or six million dead. 

  Also, I was watching part of one of those bullshit history shows a while ago.  Though they showed something that I would bet wasn't bullshit.  They were talking about and to some German Jews who sought revenge after WW II.  They managed to poison some bread that was to be given to ex-SS soldiers who were being held prisoner of ex-war.  But I don't think very many of them died.  These Jewish revenge seekers also had a plan in the works to poison the water supply of some German cities.  The plan was to actually murder 6 million Germans.  But for whatever reason, they didn't go through with their plan.  Of all the elderly Jewish revenge seekers they talked to, every single one of the filthy scum regretted that they didn't go through with their plan.

  Also, according to "The Best Answer" in "Yahoo, answers," the Germany deported 60 to 70% of its Jews to Palestine under the Haavara agreement.  Is that the kind of "systematically remove" you were referring to?  Next, White people just happen to be superior.  No doubt the Germans were more concerned with being White than they were in being of pure blood.  Also, I will include the thread of someone else concerning White people.  The title of it is, "Is the White species superior?"  Tell me what you think of it.


----------



## Challenger

Pseudoscience and racism, perfect combination.


----------



## Challenger

freemind said:


> Also, according to "The Best Answer" in "Yahoo, answers," the Germany deported 60 to 70% of its Jews to Palestine under the Haavara agreement.



You are citing Yahoo "best answers", really?


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, history is written by historians. Serious historians try to be objective, but I agree, many do have their own agendas, on both sides of any argument. Napoleon famously said, "history is a set of lies, agreed upon" but in the modern age such uniform agreement is rare. It is the responsibility of the student of history to weave their way through the lies of both sides in order to find some element of truth. So far, I'm not convinced you have made a valid argument.  Opinion is not evidence, and so far all you have presented is opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger,
> No.  History is written by the victors.  In times past, and probably still in some countries, if you reveal a history that goes against what the government says, you are killed.  Maybe tortured first.  In this country, if you are paid well enough, you are unlikely to come up with a version of history that goes against the government agenda.  If you do, you could very well find yourself unemployed.
> 
> Next, I have done nothing but make valid arguments.  As for my opinion, scroll up a couple posts.  You will see an old and new plaque.  Tell me, are they my opinions, or are they plaques.  Also, If you find anything I said to be untrue, let me know what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> none of your arguments are valid---------the fact that some details of the history of
> the genocides committed by your fellows has been discovered modifying prior
> conclusions proves nothing other than the fact that some details were unknown and
> later research clarified the situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Maybe you would care to back up what you say.  Tell me anything I said in any of my threads that you think is untrue or invalid.  I can straighten you out.  As to the rest of what you have to say, it doesn't make much sense.  Care to be more specific?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----you made an issue of two signs which stated the number of people your kith and kin murdered in Auschwitz and made an issue over the fact that over time that number had been altered.      Your notion that the fact of DIFFERING tallies over time in the various murder joints created by your kith and kin in this or that murder joint is IMPORTANT and discredits the history of your filth is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Is it that hard to make sense?  About the two plaques, so what.  The old one existed and the new one exists.  So what's your point.  Also, the number of people they say died at Auschwitz went down bt 2.5 million.  I doubt if Jew haters were responsible for the change.  So again, what's your point.  As for the rest, it is a pile of meaningless senselessness.  If you are trying to say something, you are going to have to say it better.
Click to expand...


it is easy to make sense -----you kith and kin murdered millions------exactly where and on what day the dogs and pigs and pimps and whores murdered is subject to
some dispute


----------



## freemind

Challenger said:


> Pseudoscience and racism, perfect combination.



  If you think anything I said was wrong or untrue, just let me know.  Otherwise, your opinion here is pointless.


----------



## freemind

Challenger said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, according to "The Best Answer" in "Yahoo, answers," the Germany deported 60 to 70% of its Jews to Palestine under the Haavara agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are citing Yahoo "best answers", really?
Click to expand...


  Really.  Go to your browser and enter, "How many Jews were deported to Palestine under the Haavara Agreement."  Near the top you will find that question basically asked at a "Yahoo, answers" website.  Read it.  The guy who gave "The Best Answer" seemed to have his shit together.  While your're around there, feel free to look at some of the other websites.  I couldn't tell you how many were written by Jews or their supporters.  But the fact remains that many Jews WERE deported to Palestine under the Haavara Agreement.  That puts a stake through the heart of the idea that Hitlers aim was to simply gas to death as many Jews as he could get his hands on.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger,
> No.  History is written by the victors.  In times past, and probably still in some countries, if you reveal a history that goes against what the government says, you are killed.  Maybe tortured first.  In this country, if you are paid well enough, you are unlikely to come up with a version of history that goes against the government agenda.  If you do, you could very well find yourself unemployed.
> 
> Next, I have done nothing but make valid arguments.  As for my opinion, scroll up a couple posts.  You will see an old and new plaque.  Tell me, are they my opinions, or are they plaques.  Also, If you find anything I said to be untrue, let me know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none of your arguments are valid---------the fact that some details of the history of
> the genocides committed by your fellows has been discovered modifying prior
> conclusions proves nothing other than the fact that some details were unknown and
> later research clarified the situation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Maybe you would care to back up what you say.  Tell me anything I said in any of my threads that you think is untrue or invalid.  I can straighten you out.  As to the rest of what you have to say, it doesn't make much sense.  Care to be more specific?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----you made an issue of two signs which stated the number of people your kith and kin murdered in Auschwitz and made an issue over the fact that over time that number had been altered.      Your notion that the fact of DIFFERING tallies over time in the various murder joints created by your kith and kin in this or that murder joint is IMPORTANT and discredits the history of your filth is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Is it that hard to make sense?  About the two plaques, so what.  The old one existed and the new one exists.  So what's your point.  Also, the number of people they say died at Auschwitz went down bt 2.5 million.  I doubt if Jew haters were responsible for the change.  So again, what's your point.  As for the rest, it is a pile of meaningless senselessness.  If you are trying to say something, you are going to have to say it better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is easy to make sense -----you kith and kin murdered millions------exactly where and on what day the dogs and pigs and pimps and whores murdered is subject to
> some dispute
Click to expand...


  Fuck you filthy, lying, mass murdering Jew scum.  You can't fool everybody.  I will include a picture of a Nobel laureate who you didn't fool either.  Fuck your imaginary 6 million.  I have heard estimates of people who met their ends at the hands of Russian communists that ranged from 80,000,000 to 100,000,000.  The better a Jew is depends on how horribly they die!


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> none of your arguments are valid---------the fact that some details of the history of
> the genocides committed by your fellows has been discovered modifying prior
> conclusions proves nothing other than the fact that some details were unknown and
> later research clarified the situation
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> Maybe you would care to back up what you say.  Tell me anything I said in any of my threads that you think is untrue or invalid.  I can straighten you out.  As to the rest of what you have to say, it doesn't make much sense.  Care to be more specific?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----you made an issue of two signs which stated the number of people your kith and kin murdered in Auschwitz and made an issue over the fact that over time that number had been altered.      Your notion that the fact of DIFFERING tallies over time in the various murder joints created by your kith and kin in this or that murder joint is IMPORTANT and discredits the history of your filth is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Is it that hard to make sense?  About the two plaques, so what.  The old one existed and the new one exists.  So what's your point.  Also, the number of people they say died at Auschwitz went down bt 2.5 million.  I doubt if Jew haters were responsible for the change.  So again, what's your point.  As for the rest, it is a pile of meaningless senselessness.  If you are trying to say something, you are going to have to say it better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is easy to make sense -----you kith and kin murdered millions------exactly where and on what day the dogs and pigs and pimps and whores murdered is subject to
> some dispute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you filthy, lying, mass murdering Jew scum.  You can't fool everybody.  I will include a picture of a Nobel laureate who you didn't fool either.  Fuck your imaginary 6 million.  I have heard estimates of people who met their ends at the hands of Russian communists that ranged from 80,000,000 to 100,000,000.  The better a Jew is depends on how horribly they die!
> View attachment 55366
Click to expand...


I am fully aware of the fact that  Russians and Ukrainians hate each other --------they have been fighting each other for centuries.      Ever hear of the COSSACKS?       You have something new?---------islamo Nazi pig son of an easter bunny cotton
tail whore?     eastern ortho father stalin knew he could get away with a genocide
of the kulak pigs because the eastern ortho and catholic Russian pigs HATED them
enough--------your fellow Christians watched them drop dead in their tracks of starvation and LAUGHED


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> Maybe you would care to back up what you say.  Tell me anything I said in any of my threads that you think is untrue or invalid.  I can straighten you out.  As to the rest of what you have to say, it doesn't make much sense.  Care to be more specific?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes----you made an issue of two signs which stated the number of people your kith and kin murdered in Auschwitz and made an issue over the fact that over time that number had been altered.      Your notion that the fact of DIFFERING tallies over time in the various murder joints created by your kith and kin in this or that murder joint is IMPORTANT and discredits the history of your filth is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irosie91,
> Is it that hard to make sense?  About the two plaques, so what.  The old one existed and the new one exists.  So what's your point.  Also, the number of people they say died at Auschwitz went down bt 2.5 million.  I doubt if Jew haters were responsible for the change.  So again, what's your point.  As for the rest, it is a pile of meaningless senselessness.  If you are trying to say something, you are going to have to say it better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is easy to make sense -----you kith and kin murdered millions------exactly where and on what day the dogs and pigs and pimps and whores murdered is subject to
> some dispute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you filthy, lying, mass murdering Jew scum.  You can't fool everybody.  I will include a picture of a Nobel laureate who you didn't fool either.  Fuck your imaginary 6 million.  I have heard estimates of people who met their ends at the hands of Russian communists that ranged from 80,000,000 to 100,000,000.  The better a Jew is depends on how horribly they die!
> View attachment 55366
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fully aware of the fact that  Russians and Ukrainians hate each other --------they have been fighting each other for centuries.      Ever hear of the COSSACKS?       You have something new?---------islamo Nazi pig son of an easter bunny cotton
> tail whore?     eastern ortho father stalin knew he could get away with a genocide
> of the kulak pigs because the eastern ortho and catholic Russian pigs HATED them
> enough--------your fellow Christians watched them drop dead in their tracks of starvation and LAUGHED
Click to expand...


  You can stick your insults up your ass you moron.  This has to do with far more than any differences between Russians and Ukrainians.  Most of the Bolshevik leaders were Jews.  The Bolsheviks murdered or caused the untimely deaths of millions before Stalin, a Turk, came to power.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes----you made an issue of two signs which stated the number of people your kith and kin murdered in Auschwitz and made an issue over the fact that over time that number had been altered.      Your notion that the fact of DIFFERING tallies over time in the various murder joints created by your kith and kin in this or that murder joint is IMPORTANT and discredits the history of your filth is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> Is it that hard to make sense?  About the two plaques, so what.  The old one existed and the new one exists.  So what's your point.  Also, the number of people they say died at Auschwitz went down bt 2.5 million.  I doubt if Jew haters were responsible for the change.  So again, what's your point.  As for the rest, it is a pile of meaningless senselessness.  If you are trying to say something, you are going to have to say it better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is easy to make sense -----you kith and kin murdered millions------exactly where and on what day the dogs and pigs and pimps and whores murdered is subject to
> some dispute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you filthy, lying, mass murdering Jew scum.  You can't fool everybody.  I will include a picture of a Nobel laureate who you didn't fool either.  Fuck your imaginary 6 million.  I have heard estimates of people who met their ends at the hands of Russian communists that ranged from 80,000,000 to 100,000,000.  The better a Jew is depends on how horribly they die!
> View attachment 55366
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fully aware of the fact that  Russians and Ukrainians hate each other --------they have been fighting each other for centuries.      Ever hear of the COSSACKS?       You have something new?---------islamo Nazi pig son of an easter bunny cotton
> tail whore?     eastern ortho father stalin knew he could get away with a genocide
> of the kulak pigs because the eastern ortho and catholic Russian pigs HATED them
> enough--------your fellow Christians watched them drop dead in their tracks of starvation and LAUGHED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stick your insults up your ass you moron.  This has to do with far more than any differences between Russians and Ukrainians.  Most of the Bolshevik leaders were Jews.  The Bolsheviks murdered or caused the untimely deaths of millions before Stalin, a Turk, came to power.
Click to expand...


very very few Bolsheviks were jews--------stalin was a Russian ----his religion was
"eastern orthodox"  ------and was so GOOD an easthern orthodox boy that the priests who ran the school he attended had plans to make HIM a priest.     Like
most eastern orthodox Russians ----he hated jews and had the few who  actually
worked for him and even his own doctors-------murdered.     Learn some history-----
"christian' pile of shit murdering scum


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> Is it that hard to make sense?  About the two plaques, so what.  The old one existed and the new one exists.  So what's your point.  Also, the number of people they say died at Auschwitz went down bt 2.5 million.  I doubt if Jew haters were responsible for the change.  So again, what's your point.  As for the rest, it is a pile of meaningless senselessness.  If you are trying to say something, you are going to have to say it better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is easy to make sense -----you kith and kin murdered millions------exactly where and on what day the dogs and pigs and pimps and whores murdered is subject to
> some dispute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you filthy, lying, mass murdering Jew scum.  You can't fool everybody.  I will include a picture of a Nobel laureate who you didn't fool either.  Fuck your imaginary 6 million.  I have heard estimates of people who met their ends at the hands of Russian communists that ranged from 80,000,000 to 100,000,000.  The better a Jew is depends on how horribly they die!
> View attachment 55366
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fully aware of the fact that  Russians and Ukrainians hate each other --------they have been fighting each other for centuries.      Ever hear of the COSSACKS?       You have something new?---------islamo Nazi pig son of an easter bunny cotton
> tail whore?     eastern ortho father stalin knew he could get away with a genocide
> of the kulak pigs because the eastern ortho and catholic Russian pigs HATED them
> enough--------your fellow Christians watched them drop dead in their tracks of starvation and LAUGHED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stick your insults up your ass you moron.  This has to do with far more than any differences between Russians and Ukrainians.  Most of the Bolshevik leaders were Jews.  The Bolsheviks murdered or caused the untimely deaths of millions before Stalin, a Turk, came to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very very few Bolsheviks were jews--------stalin was a Russian ----his religion was
> "eastern orthodox"  ------and was so GOOD an easthern orthodox boy that the priests who ran the school he attended had plans to make HIM a priest.     Like
> most eastern orthodox Russians ----he hated jews and had the few who  actually
> worked for him and even his own doctors-------murdered.     Learn some history-----
> "christian' pile of shit murdering scum
Click to expand...


  Very few Bolsheviks weren't Jewish.  The person who basically founded communism, Marx, was a Jew.  Lennin was part Jewish.  Trotsky was Jewish.  At another forum somebody posted pictures of a bunch of top Bolshevik leaders who were Jewish.  Also, ever hear of Julis and Ethel Rosenberg?  They were American Jews and still supported the commies.  Jews and communists are so often linked together that they are almost synonymous.  And you expect me to believe that very few Bolsheviks were Jewish?  Ha!

  As for Stalin, I never said that he was from Turkey.  But his ethnicity was Turkish.  Apparently in the part of Russia that he was from, there were many of them around.  As to him being a Christian and basically a seminary student in his youth, anybody who has heard anything about Stalin knows that.  So take that you Jewish pile of shit murdering scum.


----------



## Indeependent

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is easy to make sense -----you kith and kin murdered millions------exactly where and on what day the dogs and pigs and pimps and whores murdered is subject to
> some dispute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you filthy, lying, mass murdering Jew scum.  You can't fool everybody.  I will include a picture of a Nobel laureate who you didn't fool either.  Fuck your imaginary 6 million.  I have heard estimates of people who met their ends at the hands of Russian communists that ranged from 80,000,000 to 100,000,000.  The better a Jew is depends on how horribly they die!
> View attachment 55366
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fully aware of the fact that  Russians and Ukrainians hate each other --------they have been fighting each other for centuries.      Ever hear of the COSSACKS?       You have something new?---------islamo Nazi pig son of an easter bunny cotton
> tail whore?     eastern ortho father stalin knew he could get away with a genocide
> of the kulak pigs because the eastern ortho and catholic Russian pigs HATED them
> enough--------your fellow Christians watched them drop dead in their tracks of starvation and LAUGHED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stick your insults up your ass you moron.  This has to do with far more than any differences between Russians and Ukrainians.  Most of the Bolshevik leaders were Jews.  The Bolsheviks murdered or caused the untimely deaths of millions before Stalin, a Turk, came to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very very few Bolsheviks were jews--------stalin was a Russian ----his religion was
> "eastern orthodox"  ------and was so GOOD an easthern orthodox boy that the priests who ran the school he attended had plans to make HIM a priest.     Like
> most eastern orthodox Russians ----he hated jews and had the few who  actually
> worked for him and even his own doctors-------murdered.     Learn some history-----
> "christian' pile of shit murdering scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very few Bolsheviks weren't Jewish.  The person who basically founded communism, Marx, was a Jew.  Lennin was part Jewish.  Trotsky was Jewish.  At another forum somebody posted pictures of a bunch of top Bolshevik leaders who were Jewish.  Also, ever hear of Julis and Ethel Rosenberg?  They were American Jews and still supported the commies.  Jews and communists are so often linked together that they are almost synonymous.  And you expect me to believe that very few Bolsheviks were Jewish?  Ha!
> 
> As for Stalin, I never said that he was from Turkey.  But his ethnicity was Turkish.  Apparently in the part of Russia that he was from, there were many of them around.  As to him being a Christian and basically a seminary student in his youth, anybody who has heard anything about Stalin knows that.  So take that you Jewish pile of shit murdering scum.
Click to expand...


What you are saying is Jews should keep taking the shit that people put them through.


----------



## freemind

Indeependent said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you filthy, lying, mass murdering Jew scum.  You can't fool everybody.  I will include a picture of a Nobel laureate who you didn't fool either.  Fuck your imaginary 6 million.  I have heard estimates of people who met their ends at the hands of Russian communists that ranged from 80,000,000 to 100,000,000.  The better a Jew is depends on how horribly they die!
> View attachment 55366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fully aware of the fact that  Russians and Ukrainians hate each other --------they have been fighting each other for centuries.      Ever hear of the COSSACKS?       You have something new?---------islamo Nazi pig son of an easter bunny cotton
> tail whore?     eastern ortho father stalin knew he could get away with a genocide
> of the kulak pigs because the eastern ortho and catholic Russian pigs HATED them
> enough--------your fellow Christians watched them drop dead in their tracks of starvation and LAUGHED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stick your insults up your ass you moron.  This has to do with far more than any differences between Russians and Ukrainians.  Most of the Bolshevik leaders were Jews.  The Bolsheviks murdered or caused the untimely deaths of millions before Stalin, a Turk, came to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very very few Bolsheviks were jews--------stalin was a Russian ----his religion was
> "eastern orthodox"  ------and was so GOOD an easthern orthodox boy that the priests who ran the school he attended had plans to make HIM a priest.     Like
> most eastern orthodox Russians ----he hated jews and had the few who  actually
> worked for him and even his own doctors-------murdered.     Learn some history-----
> "christian' pile of shit murdering scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very few Bolsheviks weren't Jewish.  The person who basically founded communism, Marx, was a Jew.  Lennin was part Jewish.  Trotsky was Jewish.  At another forum somebody posted pictures of a bunch of top Bolshevik leaders who were Jewish.  Also, ever hear of Julis and Ethel Rosenberg?  They were American Jews and still supported the commies.  Jews and communists are so often linked together that they are almost synonymous.  And you expect me to believe that very few Bolsheviks were Jewish?  Ha!
> 
> As for Stalin, I never said that he was from Turkey.  But his ethnicity was Turkish.  Apparently in the part of Russia that he was from, there were many of them around.  As to him being a Christian and basically a seminary student in his youth, anybody who has heard anything about Stalin knows that.  So take that you Jewish pile of shit murdering scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you are saying is Jews should keep taking the shit that people put them through.
Click to expand...

  The Jews aren't the ones taking the shit.  They are the ones dishing it out.  It has been like that from the days of the old testament where it talks of many instances of the Jews wiping other peoples out because they lived on the land their god supposedly told them was theirs.  Also, the Jews consider themselves to be the "chosen of god."  By default, that makes everybody else shit.  If they choose to live among people who they consider to be shit, they deserve whatever shit they're given.


----------



## Indeependent

freemind said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fully aware of the fact that  Russians and Ukrainians hate each other --------they have been fighting each other for centuries.      Ever hear of the COSSACKS?       You have something new?---------islamo Nazi pig son of an easter bunny cotton
> tail whore?     eastern ortho father stalin knew he could get away with a genocide
> of the kulak pigs because the eastern ortho and catholic Russian pigs HATED them
> enough--------your fellow Christians watched them drop dead in their tracks of starvation and LAUGHED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can stick your insults up your ass you moron.  This has to do with far more than any differences between Russians and Ukrainians.  Most of the Bolshevik leaders were Jews.  The Bolsheviks murdered or caused the untimely deaths of millions before Stalin, a Turk, came to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very very few Bolsheviks were jews--------stalin was a Russian ----his religion was
> "eastern orthodox"  ------and was so GOOD an easthern orthodox boy that the priests who ran the school he attended had plans to make HIM a priest.     Like
> most eastern orthodox Russians ----he hated jews and had the few who  actually
> worked for him and even his own doctors-------murdered.     Learn some history-----
> "christian' pile of shit murdering scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very few Bolsheviks weren't Jewish.  The person who basically founded communism, Marx, was a Jew.  Lennin was part Jewish.  Trotsky was Jewish.  At another forum somebody posted pictures of a bunch of top Bolshevik leaders who were Jewish.  Also, ever hear of Julis and Ethel Rosenberg?  They were American Jews and still supported the commies.  Jews and communists are so often linked together that they are almost synonymous.  And you expect me to believe that very few Bolsheviks were Jewish?  Ha!
> 
> As for Stalin, I never said that he was from Turkey.  But his ethnicity was Turkish.  Apparently in the part of Russia that he was from, there were many of them around.  As to him being a Christian and basically a seminary student in his youth, anybody who has heard anything about Stalin knows that.  So take that you Jewish pile of shit murdering scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you are saying is Jews should keep taking the shit that people put them through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews aren't the ones taking the shit.  They are the ones dishing it out.  It has been like that from the days of the old testament where it talks of many instances of the Jews wiping other peoples out because they lived on the land their god supposedly told them was theirs.  Also, the Jews consider themselves to be the "chosen of god."  By default, that makes everybody else shit.  If they choose to live among people who they consider to be shit, they deserve whatever shit they're given.
Click to expand...


Please provide some contemporary historical examples of where Observant Jews have dished out shit.


----------



## irosie91

Indeependent said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can stick your insults up your ass you moron.  This has to do with far more than any differences between Russians and Ukrainians.  Most of the Bolshevik leaders were Jews.  The Bolsheviks murdered or caused the untimely deaths of millions before Stalin, a Turk, came to power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very very few Bolsheviks were jews--------stalin was a Russian ----his religion was
> "eastern orthodox"  ------and was so GOOD an easthern orthodox boy that the priests who ran the school he attended had plans to make HIM a priest.     Like
> most eastern orthodox Russians ----he hated jews and had the few who  actually
> worked for him and even his own doctors-------murdered.     Learn some history-----
> "christian' pile of shit murdering scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very few Bolsheviks weren't Jewish.  The person who basically founded communism, Marx, was a Jew.  Lennin was part Jewish.  Trotsky was Jewish.  At another forum somebody posted pictures of a bunch of top Bolshevik leaders who were Jewish.  Also, ever hear of Julis and Ethel Rosenberg?  They were American Jews and still supported the commies.  Jews and communists are so often linked together that they are almost synonymous.  And you expect me to believe that very few Bolsheviks were Jewish?  Ha!
> 
> As for Stalin, I never said that he was from Turkey.  But his ethnicity was Turkish.  Apparently in the part of Russia that he was from, there were many of them around.  As to him being a Christian and basically a seminary student in his youth, anybody who has heard anything about Stalin knows that.  So take that you Jewish pile of shit murdering scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you are saying is Jews should keep taking the shit that people put them through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews aren't the ones taking the shit.  They are the ones dishing it out.  It has been like that from the days of the old testament where it talks of many instances of the Jews wiping other peoples out because they lived on the land their god supposedly told them was theirs.  Also, the Jews consider themselves to be the "chosen of god."  By default, that makes everybody else shit.  If they choose to live among people who they consider to be shit, they deserve whatever shit they're given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please provide some contemporary historical examples of where Observant Jews have dished out shit.
Click to expand...


Potato pancakes  'go' well with  sauerbraten.     My late uncle loved that combination-------but he never put sour cream on the pancakes------not
because he was a particularly observant jew-----he was just brought up in
a kosher household-----his mom was kinda observant. .    Thus he was
unaccustomed to eating sour cream and meat together------some people
MIGHT call potato pancakes without sour cream-------"shit".     I do not
---by actual preference put sour cream on my latkes------I prefer them with
applesauce.    

In my youth------mid adolescence.       I studied Hebrew.    As a  teaching tool,
the teacher had the class memorize  something called  "pirke avot"------it
translates as something like  "saying of the fathers  (or ancestors)"        He
hit just about every chunk of  "wisdom"------I have no idea how to say 
"everyone else is shit"   in Hebrew.     I can say "chosen"------choice is the
actual theme of the first book of the torah  ie GENESIS-----the fact that all
mankind was granted CHOICE ----free will.     It is the theme of the book.  
One of the subthemes of the Odyssey-----is ALSO   ------the question of just
how much the  "gods"   control man's fate.    The issue freewill and determinism 
is very prominent in just about all ancient scriptural writings------including Jewish,
greek and even hindu.    As a kid----I had more "formal"  exposure to Christianity
than to Judaism  <<<  that means I went to sunday school as a guest many times
but never attended a single class of "Hebrew school"  -------I did sit around in the
synagogues on holidays----sometimes.   Of course my extended family was all jewish back then.     I never learned that non jews are shit back then-------but I
did hear lots of crap about jews EVEN IN CHURCHES ---and a lot more on the
playground------later as an avid adolescent reader------I read the crap that gentiles
of the Christian persuasion have been putting out for centuries.    See?   freemind--
I know who you are.     It is a fact that jewish ideology provides YOU with more
freewill than does Christianity and a LOT more than does islam


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is easy to make sense -----you kith and kin murdered millions------exactly where and on what day the dogs and pigs and pimps and whores murdered is subject to
> some dispute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you filthy, lying, mass murdering Jew scum.  You can't fool everybody.  I will include a picture of a Nobel laureate who you didn't fool either.  Fuck your imaginary 6 million.  I have heard estimates of people who met their ends at the hands of Russian communists that ranged from 80,000,000 to 100,000,000.  The better a Jew is depends on how horribly they die!
> View attachment 55366
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fully aware of the fact that  Russians and Ukrainians hate each other --------they have been fighting each other for centuries.      Ever hear of the COSSACKS?       You have something new?---------islamo Nazi pig son of an easter bunny cotton
> tail whore?     eastern ortho father stalin knew he could get away with a genocide
> of the kulak pigs because the eastern ortho and catholic Russian pigs HATED them
> enough--------your fellow Christians watched them drop dead in their tracks of starvation and LAUGHED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stick your insults up your ass you moron.  This has to do with far more than any differences between Russians and Ukrainians.  Most of the Bolshevik leaders were Jews.  The Bolsheviks murdered or caused the untimely deaths of millions before Stalin, a Turk, came to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very very few Bolsheviks were jews--------stalin was a Russian ----his religion was
> "eastern orthodox"  ------and was so GOOD an easthern orthodox boy that the priests who ran the school he attended had plans to make HIM a priest.     Like
> most eastern orthodox Russians ----he hated jews and had the few who  actually
> worked for him and even his own doctors-------murdered.     Learn some history-----
> "christian' pile of shit murdering scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very few Bolsheviks weren't Jewish.  The person who basically founded communism, Marx, was a Jew.  Lennin was part Jewish.  Trotsky was Jewish.  At another forum somebody posted pictures of a bunch of top Bolshevik leaders who were Jewish.  Also, ever hear of Julis and Ethel Rosenberg?  They were American Jews and still supported the commies.  Jews and communists are so often linked together that they are almost synonymous.  And you expect me to believe that very few Bolsheviks were Jewish?  Ha!
> 
> As for Stalin, I never said that he was from Turkey.  But his ethnicity was Turkish.  Apparently in the part of Russia that he was from, there were many of them around.  As to him being a Christian and basically a seminary student in his youth, anybody who has heard anything about Stalin knows that.  So take that you Jewish pile of shit murdering scum.
Click to expand...


you are still wrong-----the OVERWHELMING majority of Bolsheviks were Christians just like you are.      Lenin had one jewish ancestor----he was brought up IN THE CHURCH        Trotsky was undeniably born to jewish parents who were undeniably entirely secular--------His childhood was very  "not jewish" in that unlike most jews
of eastern Europe ---neither he nor his parents spoke a word of Yiddish.   Thus
they were jews completely alienated from "Judaism" and the jewish community-----in any case his approach to communism was nothing like that of the mass murdering  STALIN-----in fact he opposed the genocidal policies of staliin-----so stalin killed him as he did lots of the jews around him.    The most vicious of the genocidal dogs was
STALIN---------he got it from the eastern orthodox seminary in which he was
educated and almost became a PRIEST


----------



## Indeependent

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you filthy, lying, mass murdering Jew scum.  You can't fool everybody.  I will include a picture of a Nobel laureate who you didn't fool either.  Fuck your imaginary 6 million.  I have heard estimates of people who met their ends at the hands of Russian communists that ranged from 80,000,000 to 100,000,000.  The better a Jew is depends on how horribly they die!
> View attachment 55366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fully aware of the fact that  Russians and Ukrainians hate each other --------they have been fighting each other for centuries.      Ever hear of the COSSACKS?       You have something new?---------islamo Nazi pig son of an easter bunny cotton
> tail whore?     eastern ortho father stalin knew he could get away with a genocide
> of the kulak pigs because the eastern ortho and catholic Russian pigs HATED them
> enough--------your fellow Christians watched them drop dead in their tracks of starvation and LAUGHED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stick your insults up your ass you moron.  This has to do with far more than any differences between Russians and Ukrainians.  Most of the Bolshevik leaders were Jews.  The Bolsheviks murdered or caused the untimely deaths of millions before Stalin, a Turk, came to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very very few Bolsheviks were jews--------stalin was a Russian ----his religion was
> "eastern orthodox"  ------and was so GOOD an easthern orthodox boy that the priests who ran the school he attended had plans to make HIM a priest.     Like
> most eastern orthodox Russians ----he hated jews and had the few who  actually
> worked for him and even his own doctors-------murdered.     Learn some history-----
> "christian' pile of shit murdering scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very few Bolsheviks weren't Jewish.  The person who basically founded communism, Marx, was a Jew.  Lennin was part Jewish.  Trotsky was Jewish.  At another forum somebody posted pictures of a bunch of top Bolshevik leaders who were Jewish.  Also, ever hear of Julis and Ethel Rosenberg?  They were American Jews and still supported the commies.  Jews and communists are so often linked together that they are almost synonymous.  And you expect me to believe that very few Bolsheviks were Jewish?  Ha!
> 
> As for Stalin, I never said that he was from Turkey.  But his ethnicity was Turkish.  Apparently in the part of Russia that he was from, there were many of them around.  As to him being a Christian and basically a seminary student in his youth, anybody who has heard anything about Stalin knows that.  So take that you Jewish pile of shit murdering scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are still wrong-----the OVERWHELMING majority of Bolsheviks were Christians just like you are.      Lenin had one jewish ancestor----he was brought up IN THE CHURCH        Trotsky was undeniably born to jewish parents who were undeniably entirely secular--------His childhood was very  "not jewish" in that unlike most jews
> of eastern Europe ---neither he nor his parents spoke a word of Yiddish.   Thus
> they were jews completely alienated from "Judaism" and the jewish community-----in any case his approach to communism was nothing like that of the mass murdering  STALIN-----in fact he opposed the genocidal policies of staliin-----so stalin killed him as he did lots of the jews around him.    The most vicious of the genocidal dogs was
> STALIN---------he got it from the eastern orthodox seminary in which he was
> educated and almost became a PRIEST
Click to expand...


Here how it goes...
No Jews were ever exiled or murdered, but since Jews insist Jews were exiled or murdered, we must exile or murder the Jews.
Wash, rinse and repeat every 70 years.


----------



## irosie91

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fully aware of the fact that  Russians and Ukrainians hate each other --------they have been fighting each other for centuries.      Ever hear of the COSSACKS?       You have something new?---------islamo Nazi pig son of an easter bunny cotton
> tail whore?     eastern ortho father stalin knew he could get away with a genocide
> of the kulak pigs because the eastern ortho and catholic Russian pigs HATED them
> enough--------your fellow Christians watched them drop dead in their tracks of starvation and LAUGHED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can stick your insults up your ass you moron.  This has to do with far more than any differences between Russians and Ukrainians.  Most of the Bolshevik leaders were Jews.  The Bolsheviks murdered or caused the untimely deaths of millions before Stalin, a Turk, came to power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very very few Bolsheviks were jews--------stalin was a Russian ----his religion was
> "eastern orthodox"  ------and was so GOOD an easthern orthodox boy that the priests who ran the school he attended had plans to make HIM a priest.     Like
> most eastern orthodox Russians ----he hated jews and had the few who  actually
> worked for him and even his own doctors-------murdered.     Learn some history-----
> "christian' pile of shit murdering scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very few Bolsheviks weren't Jewish.  The person who basically founded communism, Marx, was a Jew.  Lennin was part Jewish.  Trotsky was Jewish.  At another forum somebody posted pictures of a bunch of top Bolshevik leaders who were Jewish.  Also, ever hear of Julis and Ethel Rosenberg?  They were American Jews and still supported the commies.  Jews and communists are so often linked together that they are almost synonymous.  And you expect me to believe that very few Bolsheviks were Jewish?  Ha!
> 
> As for Stalin, I never said that he was from Turkey.  But his ethnicity was Turkish.  Apparently in the part of Russia that he was from, there were many of them around.  As to him being a Christian and basically a seminary student in his youth, anybody who has heard anything about Stalin knows that.  So take that you Jewish pile of shit murdering scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are still wrong-----the OVERWHELMING majority of Bolsheviks were Christians just like you are.      Lenin had one jewish ancestor----he was brought up IN THE CHURCH        Trotsky was undeniably born to jewish parents who were undeniably entirely secular--------His childhood was very  "not jewish" in that unlike most jews
> of eastern Europe ---neither he nor his parents spoke a word of Yiddish.   Thus
> they were jews completely alienated from "Judaism" and the jewish community-----in any case his approach to communism was nothing like that of the mass murdering  STALIN-----in fact he opposed the genocidal policies of staliin-----so stalin killed him as he did lots of the jews around him.    The most vicious of the genocidal dogs was
> STALIN---------he got it from the eastern orthodox seminary in which he was
> educated and almost became a PRIEST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here how it goes...
> No Jews were ever exiled or murdered, but since Jews insist Jews were exiled or murdered, we must exile or murder the Jews.
> Wash, rinse and repeat every 70 years.
Click to expand...


I prefer my Latke analogy..........???         I thought it has something to do with some
roman sadistic pig who loved to crucify people so much that he is credited with having crucified 20,000 people in just ten years of limp wristed work as a clerk
in   Judea/Israel.         One of the 20,000 of anonymous jews who knocked off
for fun was one ------'jesus'      It was poor innocent SAINT Pontius pilate who
was so distressed that he knocked off ----'jesus'     that he knocked off a few more
thousand thereafter --------all on a charge of "sedition against rome"


----------



## Challenger

freemind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, according to "The Best Answer" in "Yahoo, answers," the Germany deported 60 to 70% of its Jews to Palestine under the Haavara agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are citing Yahoo "best answers", really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really.  Go to your browser and enter, "How many Jews were deported to Palestine under the Haavara Agreement."  Near the top you will find that question basically asked at a "Yahoo, answers" website.  Read it.  The guy who gave "The Best Answer" seemed to have his shit together.  While your're around there, feel free to look at some of the other websites.  I couldn't tell you how many were written by Jews or their supporters.  But the fact remains that many Jews WERE deported to Palestine under the Haavara Agreement.  That puts a stake through the heart of the idea that Hitlers aim was to simply gas to death as many Jews as he could get his hands on.
Click to expand...


Guess what, that was the very first thing I did do. One of the oldest tactics in the book, one guy asks a loaded question and gets a friend to use his account to answer it in a specific way. Laying that aside, I checked the links and found one was dead, another led to a forum and the third to the "Birdman organisation" conspiracy theory whack job site. If Germany had deported 60-70% of it's Jewish population to Palestine in the 1930's, there would be British records of this. Hmm...


----------



## freemind

Indeependent said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can stick your insults up your ass you moron.  This has to do with far more than any differences between Russians and Ukrainians.  Most of the Bolshevik leaders were Jews.  The Bolsheviks murdered or caused the untimely deaths of millions before Stalin, a Turk, came to power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very very few Bolsheviks were jews--------stalin was a Russian ----his religion was
> "eastern orthodox"  ------and was so GOOD an easthern orthodox boy that the priests who ran the school he attended had plans to make HIM a priest.     Like
> most eastern orthodox Russians ----he hated jews and had the few who  actually
> worked for him and even his own doctors-------murdered.     Learn some history-----
> "christian' pile of shit murdering scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very few Bolsheviks weren't Jewish.  The person who basically founded communism, Marx, was a Jew.  Lennin was part Jewish.  Trotsky was Jewish.  At another forum somebody posted pictures of a bunch of top Bolshevik leaders who were Jewish.  Also, ever hear of Julis and Ethel Rosenberg?  They were American Jews and still supported the commies.  Jews and communists are so often linked together that they are almost synonymous.  And you expect me to believe that very few Bolsheviks were Jewish?  Ha!
> 
> As for Stalin, I never said that he was from Turkey.  But his ethnicity was Turkish.  Apparently in the part of Russia that he was from, there were many of them around.  As to him being a Christian and basically a seminary student in his youth, anybody who has heard anything about Stalin knows that.  So take that you Jewish pile of shit murdering scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you are saying is Jews should keep taking the shit that people put them through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews aren't the ones taking the shit.  They are the ones dishing it out.  It has been like that from the days of the old testament where it talks of many instances of the Jews wiping other peoples out because they lived on the land their god supposedly told them was theirs.  Also, the Jews consider themselves to be the "chosen of god."  By default, that makes everybody else shit.  If they choose to live among people who they consider to be shit, they deserve whatever shit they're given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please provide some contemporary historical examples of where Observant Jews have dished out shit.
Click to expand...


  It would be far easier to list all of the species of ant on the planet.  But I have some examples for you.  Have you ever seen the anti-White movie "Pleasantville?"  Though I never saw it, how about that bullshit fictional movie that is being passed off as fact, "Schindler's List."  Also there was a movie that was done that may actually have been based on actual events.  Called "Lord of War."  Apparently the illegal arms traid is just another Jewish crime.  Though the U.S. is guilty of that as well.

  I can't tell you anything specific on this next topic, but I was watching a TV show once about true crimes.  There was a Jewish smuggler who was trying to smuggle something such as drugs into the U.S.  He suckered an "observant Jew" couple into being the mules.  Though he told them that they were smuggling diamonds.  Though it was still illegal, the Jewish couple were willing to do so.  Etc, etc. etc.  Also, in case you never saw it, I will include a thread called "Jewish Warfare."


 
  Then there is this picture.  For some reason when I printed it up, the words the Rabbi said that were below its picture didn't show up.  But it said, "There shall be no remnants and survivors from the impurity of Christianity."  Rabbi Baruch Efranti: Jewish school head in West Bank.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can stick your insults up your ass you moron.  This has to do with far more than any differences between Russians and Ukrainians.  Most of the Bolshevik leaders were Jews.  The Bolsheviks murdered or caused the untimely deaths of millions before Stalin, a Turk, came to power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very very few Bolsheviks were jews--------stalin was a Russian ----his religion was
> "eastern orthodox"  ------and was so GOOD an easthern orthodox boy that the priests who ran the school he attended had plans to make HIM a priest.     Like
> most eastern orthodox Russians ----he hated jews and had the few who  actually
> worked for him and even his own doctors-------murdered.     Learn some history-----
> "christian' pile of shit murdering scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very few Bolsheviks weren't Jewish.  The person who basically founded communism, Marx, was a Jew.  Lennin was part Jewish.  Trotsky was Jewish.  At another forum somebody posted pictures of a bunch of top Bolshevik leaders who were Jewish.  Also, ever hear of Julis and Ethel Rosenberg?  They were American Jews and still supported the commies.  Jews and communists are so often linked together that they are almost synonymous.  And you expect me to believe that very few Bolsheviks were Jewish?  Ha!
> 
> As for Stalin, I never said that he was from Turkey.  But his ethnicity was Turkish.  Apparently in the part of Russia that he was from, there were many of them around.  As to him being a Christian and basically a seminary student in his youth, anybody who has heard anything about Stalin knows that.  So take that you Jewish pile of shit murdering scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are still wrong-----the OVERWHELMING majority of Bolsheviks were Christians just like you are.      Lenin had one jewish ancestor----he was brought up IN THE CHURCH        Trotsky was undeniably born to jewish parents who were undeniably entirely secular--------His childhood was very  "not jewish" in that unlike most jews
> of eastern Europe ---neither he nor his parents spoke a word of Yiddish.   Thus
> they were jews completely alienated from "Judaism" and the jewish community-----in any case his approach to communism was nothing like that of the mass murdering  STALIN-----in fact he opposed the genocidal policies of staliin-----so stalin killed him as he did lots of the jews around him.    The most vicious of the genocidal dogs was
> STALIN---------he got it from the eastern orthodox seminary in which he was
> educated and almost became a PRIEST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here how it goes...
> No Jews were ever exiled or murdered, but since Jews insist Jews were exiled or murdered, we must exile or murder the Jews.
> Wash, rinse and repeat every 70 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer my Latke analogy..........???         I thought it has something to do with some
> roman sadistic pig who loved to crucify people so much that he is credited with having crucified 20,000 people in just ten years of limp wristed work as a clerk
> in   Judea/Israel.         One of the 20,000 of anonymous jews who knocked off
> for fun was one ------'jesus'      It was poor innocent SAINT Pontius pilate who
> was so distressed that he knocked off ----'jesus'     that he knocked off a few more
> thousand thereafter --------all on a charge of "sedition against rome"
Click to expand...


  I would prefer to hear the Roman version of events.  Not the Jewish-Christian version.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> very very few Bolsheviks were jews--------stalin was a Russian ----his religion was
> "eastern orthodox"  ------and was so GOOD an easthern orthodox boy that the priests who ran the school he attended had plans to make HIM a priest.     Like
> most eastern orthodox Russians ----he hated jews and had the few who  actually
> worked for him and even his own doctors-------murdered.     Learn some history-----
> "christian' pile of shit murdering scum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few Bolsheviks weren't Jewish.  The person who basically founded communism, Marx, was a Jew.  Lennin was part Jewish.  Trotsky was Jewish.  At another forum somebody posted pictures of a bunch of top Bolshevik leaders who were Jewish.  Also, ever hear of Julis and Ethel Rosenberg?  They were American Jews and still supported the commies.  Jews and communists are so often linked together that they are almost synonymous.  And you expect me to believe that very few Bolsheviks were Jewish?  Ha!
> 
> As for Stalin, I never said that he was from Turkey.  But his ethnicity was Turkish.  Apparently in the part of Russia that he was from, there were many of them around.  As to him being a Christian and basically a seminary student in his youth, anybody who has heard anything about Stalin knows that.  So take that you Jewish pile of shit murdering scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are still wrong-----the OVERWHELMING majority of Bolsheviks were Christians just like you are.      Lenin had one jewish ancestor----he was brought up IN THE CHURCH        Trotsky was undeniably born to jewish parents who were undeniably entirely secular--------His childhood was very  "not jewish" in that unlike most jews
> of eastern Europe ---neither he nor his parents spoke a word of Yiddish.   Thus
> they were jews completely alienated from "Judaism" and the jewish community-----in any case his approach to communism was nothing like that of the mass murdering  STALIN-----in fact he opposed the genocidal policies of staliin-----so stalin killed him as he did lots of the jews around him.    The most vicious of the genocidal dogs was
> STALIN---------he got it from the eastern orthodox seminary in which he was
> educated and almost became a PRIEST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here how it goes...
> No Jews were ever exiled or murdered, but since Jews insist Jews were exiled or murdered, we must exile or murder the Jews.
> Wash, rinse and repeat every 70 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer my Latke analogy..........???         I thought it has something to do with some
> roman sadistic pig who loved to crucify people so much that he is credited with having crucified 20,000 people in just ten years of limp wristed work as a clerk
> in   Judea/Israel.         One of the 20,000 of anonymous jews who knocked off
> for fun was one ------'jesus'      It was poor innocent SAINT Pontius pilate who
> was so distressed that he knocked off ----'jesus'     that he knocked off a few more
> thousand thereafter --------all on a charge of "sedition against rome"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would prefer to hear the Roman version of events.  Not the Jewish-Christian version.
Click to expand...


The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
to live without taking a bath


----------



## freemind

Challenger said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, according to "The Best Answer" in "Yahoo, answers," the Germany deported 60 to 70% of its Jews to Palestine under the Haavara agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are citing Yahoo "best answers", really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really.  Go to your browser and enter, "How many Jews were deported to Palestine under the Haavara Agreement."  Near the top you will find that question basically asked at a "Yahoo, answers" website.  Read it.  The guy who gave "The Best Answer" seemed to have his shit together.  While your're around there, feel free to look at some of the other websites.  I couldn't tell you how many were written by Jews or their supporters.  But the fact remains that many Jews WERE deported to Palestine under the Haavara Agreement.  That puts a stake through the heart of the idea that Hitlers aim was to simply gas to death as many Jews as he could get his hands on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess what, that was the very first thing I did do. One of the oldest tactics in the book, one guy asks a loaded question and gets a friend to use his account to answer it in a specific way. Laying that aside, I checked the links and found one was dead, another led to a forum and the third to the "Birdman organisation" conspiracy theory whack job site. If Germany had deported 60-70% of it's Jewish population to Palestine in the 1930's, there would be British records of this. Hmm...
Click to expand...


  The guy who gave "The Best Answer" at Yahoo:answers said what he said.  I never tried to look the guy up and find out who he was or where he got his information.  Also, from what I remember, there were other people there who submitted answers also.  I don't recall anybody calling him a liar.  Another thing.  Isn't it interesting that when history is written by the victors, information that may be contrary to their version is difficult to find?  Also, the English producing records that showed the enemy they love to slander, Nazi Germany, did something other that bring trainloads of Jews to gas chambers?  Fat chance.

  Another thing is that I was watching part of one of those bullshit history shows about WW II.  They showed a group of Jews walking somewhere in Palestine and claimed that they were fleeing Nazi Germany.  If you were fleeing the Germans, is Palestine where you would choose to go?  They didn't "flee" there.  They were deported to there.  Not that it would probably do much good, but maybe you should try to look up Brittish records of Jews such as I mentioned who "fled" there.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very few Bolsheviks weren't Jewish.  The person who basically founded communism, Marx, was a Jew.  Lennin was part Jewish.  Trotsky was Jewish.  At another forum somebody posted pictures of a bunch of top Bolshevik leaders who were Jewish.  Also, ever hear of Julis and Ethel Rosenberg?  They were American Jews and still supported the commies.  Jews and communists are so often linked together that they are almost synonymous.  And you expect me to believe that very few Bolsheviks were Jewish?  Ha!
> 
> As for Stalin, I never said that he was from Turkey.  But his ethnicity was Turkish.  Apparently in the part of Russia that he was from, there were many of them around.  As to him being a Christian and basically a seminary student in his youth, anybody who has heard anything about Stalin knows that.  So take that you Jewish pile of shit murdering scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are still wrong-----the OVERWHELMING majority of Bolsheviks were Christians just like you are.      Lenin had one jewish ancestor----he was brought up IN THE CHURCH        Trotsky was undeniably born to jewish parents who were undeniably entirely secular--------His childhood was very  "not jewish" in that unlike most jews
> of eastern Europe ---neither he nor his parents spoke a word of Yiddish.   Thus
> they were jews completely alienated from "Judaism" and the jewish community-----in any case his approach to communism was nothing like that of the mass murdering  STALIN-----in fact he opposed the genocidal policies of staliin-----so stalin killed him as he did lots of the jews around him.    The most vicious of the genocidal dogs was
> STALIN---------he got it from the eastern orthodox seminary in which he was
> educated and almost became a PRIEST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here how it goes...
> No Jews were ever exiled or murdered, but since Jews insist Jews were exiled or murdered, we must exile or murder the Jews.
> Wash, rinse and repeat every 70 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer my Latke analogy..........???         I thought it has something to do with some
> roman sadistic pig who loved to crucify people so much that he is credited with having crucified 20,000 people in just ten years of limp wristed work as a clerk
> in   Judea/Israel.         One of the 20,000 of anonymous jews who knocked off
> for fun was one ------'jesus'      It was poor innocent SAINT Pontius pilate who
> was so distressed that he knocked off ----'jesus'     that he knocked off a few more
> thousand thereafter --------all on a charge of "sedition against rome"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would prefer to hear the Roman version of events.  Not the Jewish-Christian version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
> GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
> enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
> the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
> them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
> the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
> to live without taking a bath
Click to expand...


  The Romans were indeed pretty fucked up.  It's no wonder, from what I hear, from an ethnic point of view, Jews today don't see themselves as being any different than Italians.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are still wrong-----the OVERWHELMING majority of Bolsheviks were Christians just like you are.      Lenin had one jewish ancestor----he was brought up IN THE CHURCH        Trotsky was undeniably born to jewish parents who were undeniably entirely secular--------His childhood was very  "not jewish" in that unlike most jews
> of eastern Europe ---neither he nor his parents spoke a word of Yiddish.   Thus
> they were jews completely alienated from "Judaism" and the jewish community-----in any case his approach to communism was nothing like that of the mass murdering  STALIN-----in fact he opposed the genocidal policies of staliin-----so stalin killed him as he did lots of the jews around him.    The most vicious of the genocidal dogs was
> STALIN---------he got it from the eastern orthodox seminary in which he was
> educated and almost became a PRIEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here how it goes...
> No Jews were ever exiled or murdered, but since Jews insist Jews were exiled or murdered, we must exile or murder the Jews.
> Wash, rinse and repeat every 70 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer my Latke analogy..........???         I thought it has something to do with some
> roman sadistic pig who loved to crucify people so much that he is credited with having crucified 20,000 people in just ten years of limp wristed work as a clerk
> in   Judea/Israel.         One of the 20,000 of anonymous jews who knocked off
> for fun was one ------'jesus'      It was poor innocent SAINT Pontius pilate who
> was so distressed that he knocked off ----'jesus'     that he knocked off a few more
> thousand thereafter --------all on a charge of "sedition against rome"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would prefer to hear the Roman version of events.  Not the Jewish-Christian version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
> GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
> enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
> the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
> them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
> the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
> to live without taking a bath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans were indeed pretty fucked up.  It's no wonder, from what I hear, from an ethnic point of view, Jews today don't see themselves as being any different than Italians.
Click to expand...


you hear that which your fellows at the methadone clinic tell you.     The romans
WERE FUCKED UP-------utterly barbaric and utterly imperialistic------and the heirs
to their filth are the people of Great Britain who adopted all that stank in roman
"culture"-------ignoring all that is decent.     For that reason the pigs like Henry VIII 
rejected  Rome-------to damned civilized for him


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here how it goes...
> No Jews were ever exiled or murdered, but since Jews insist Jews were exiled or murdered, we must exile or murder the Jews.
> Wash, rinse and repeat every 70 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my Latke analogy..........???         I thought it has something to do with some
> roman sadistic pig who loved to crucify people so much that he is credited with having crucified 20,000 people in just ten years of limp wristed work as a clerk
> in   Judea/Israel.         One of the 20,000 of anonymous jews who knocked off
> for fun was one ------'jesus'      It was poor innocent SAINT Pontius pilate who
> was so distressed that he knocked off ----'jesus'     that he knocked off a few more
> thousand thereafter --------all on a charge of "sedition against rome"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would prefer to hear the Roman version of events.  Not the Jewish-Christian version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
> GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
> enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
> the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
> them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
> the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
> to live without taking a bath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans were indeed pretty fucked up.  It's no wonder, from what I hear, from an ethnic point of view, Jews today don't see themselves as being any different than Italians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you hear that which your fellows at the methadone clinic tell you.     The romans
> WERE FUCKED UP-------utterly barbaric and utterly imperialistic------and the heirs
> to their filth are the people of Great Britain who adopted all that stank in roman
> "culture"-------ignoring all that is decent.     For that reason the pigs like Henry VIII
> rejected  Rome-------to damned civilized for him
Click to expand...


  Being an Atheist, it should be no surprise to you that I don't view the Catholics or any other religious group as being civilized.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my Latke analogy..........???         I thought it has something to do with some
> roman sadistic pig who loved to crucify people so much that he is credited with having crucified 20,000 people in just ten years of limp wristed work as a clerk
> in   Judea/Israel.         One of the 20,000 of anonymous jews who knocked off
> for fun was one ------'jesus'      It was poor innocent SAINT Pontius pilate who
> was so distressed that he knocked off ----'jesus'     that he knocked off a few more
> thousand thereafter --------all on a charge of "sedition against rome"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to hear the Roman version of events.  Not the Jewish-Christian version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
> GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
> enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
> the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
> them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
> the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
> to live without taking a bath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans were indeed pretty fucked up.  It's no wonder, from what I hear, from an ethnic point of view, Jews today don't see themselves as being any different than Italians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you hear that which your fellows at the methadone clinic tell you.     The romans
> WERE FUCKED UP-------utterly barbaric and utterly imperialistic------and the heirs
> to their filth are the people of Great Britain who adopted all that stank in roman
> "culture"-------ignoring all that is decent.     For that reason the pigs like Henry VIII
> rejected  Rome-------to damned civilized for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being an Atheist, it should be no surprise to you that I don't view the Catholics or any other religious group as being civilized.
Click to expand...


being that which you are-------I have no interest in that which you  "view"


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to hear the Roman version of events.  Not the Jewish-Christian version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
> GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
> enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
> the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
> them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
> the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
> to live without taking a bath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans were indeed pretty fucked up.  It's no wonder, from what I hear, from an ethnic point of view, Jews today don't see themselves as being any different than Italians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you hear that which your fellows at the methadone clinic tell you.     The romans
> WERE FUCKED UP-------utterly barbaric and utterly imperialistic------and the heirs
> to their filth are the people of Great Britain who adopted all that stank in roman
> "culture"-------ignoring all that is decent.     For that reason the pigs like Henry VIII
> rejected  Rome-------to damned civilized for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being an Atheist, it should be no surprise to you that I don't view the Catholics or any other religious group as being civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> being that which you are-------I have no interest in that which you  "view"
Click to expand...


  Being that which you are, that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Challenger

freemind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, according to "The Best Answer" in "Yahoo, answers," the Germany deported 60 to 70% of its Jews to Palestine under the Haavara agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are citing Yahoo "best answers", really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really.  Go to your browser and enter, "How many Jews were deported to Palestine under the Haavara Agreement."  Near the top you will find that question basically asked at a "Yahoo, answers" website.  Read it.  The guy who gave "The Best Answer" seemed to have his shit together.  While your're around there, feel free to look at some of the other websites.  I couldn't tell you how many were written by Jews or their supporters.  But the fact remains that many Jews WERE deported to Palestine under the Haavara Agreement.  That puts a stake through the heart of the idea that Hitlers aim was to simply gas to death as many Jews as he could get his hands on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess what, that was the very first thing I did do. One of the oldest tactics in the book, one guy asks a loaded question and gets a friend to use his account to answer it in a specific way. Laying that aside, I checked the links and found one was dead, another led to a forum and the third to the "Birdman organisation" conspiracy theory whack job site. If Germany had deported 60-70% of it's Jewish population to Palestine in the 1930's, there would be British records of this. Hmm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy who gave "The Best Answer" at Yahoo:answers said what he said.  I never tried to look the guy up and find out who he was or where he got his information.  Also, from what I remember, there were other people there who submitted answers also.  I don't recall anybody calling him a liar.  Another thing.  Isn't it interesting that when history is written by the victors, information that may be contrary to their version is difficult to find?  Also, the English producing records that showed the enemy they love to slander, Nazi Germany, did something other that bring trainloads of Jews to gas chambers?  Fat chance.
> 
> Another thing is that I was watching part of one of those bullshit history shows about WW II.  They showed a group of Jews walking somewhere in Palestine and claimed that they were fleeing Nazi Germany.  If you were fleeing the Germans, is Palestine where you would choose to go?  They didn't "flee" there.  They were deported to there.  Not that it would probably do much good, but maybe you should try to look up Brittish records of Jews such as I mentioned who "fled" there.
Click to expand...


Already done that. Most Jewish Germans preferred to go to the U.S.A. Those with wealth and/or connections succeeded, the remainder went to the UK or France or Palestine or wherever they could find. According to the available data, of the 399,000 Jewish Germans and Austrians who managed to emigrate before September 1939, no more than 60,000 went to Palestine. The remaining 259,000 who were unable to leave, mainly the elderly and/or the poor were "resettled" in "holiday camps" throughout Germany and later Poland, where life was so much fun and games, most of them died of overexcitement, or at least that's what some people would have us believe.


----------



## The Great Goose

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are still wrong-----the OVERWHELMING majority of Bolsheviks were Christians just like you are.      Lenin had one jewish ancestor----he was brought up IN THE CHURCH        Trotsky was undeniably born to jewish parents who were undeniably entirely secular--------His childhood was very  "not jewish" in that unlike most jews
> of eastern Europe ---neither he nor his parents spoke a word of Yiddish.   Thus
> they were jews completely alienated from "Judaism" and the jewish community-----in any case his approach to communism was nothing like that of the mass murdering  STALIN-----in fact he opposed the genocidal policies of staliin-----so stalin killed him as he did lots of the jews around him.    The most vicious of the genocidal dogs was
> STALIN---------he got it from the eastern orthodox seminary in which he was
> educated and almost became a PRIEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here how it goes...
> No Jews were ever exiled or murdered, but since Jews insist Jews were exiled or murdered, we must exile or murder the Jews.
> Wash, rinse and repeat every 70 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer my Latke analogy..........???         I thought it has something to do with some
> roman sadistic pig who loved to crucify people so much that he is credited with having crucified 20,000 people in just ten years of limp wristed work as a clerk
> in   Judea/Israel.         One of the 20,000 of anonymous jews who knocked off
> for fun was one ------'jesus'      It was poor innocent SAINT Pontius pilate who
> was so distressed that he knocked off ----'jesus'     that he knocked off a few more
> thousand thereafter --------all on a charge of "sedition against rome"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would prefer to hear the Roman version of events.  Not the Jewish-Christian version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
> GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
> enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
> the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
> them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
> the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
> to live without taking a bath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans were indeed pretty fucked up.  It's no wonder, from what I hear, from an ethnic point of view, Jews today don't see themselves as being any different than Italians.
Click to expand...

That is a current popular trend among racial geneticists,  most of them amatuers.


----------



## irosie91

The Great Goose said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here how it goes...
> No Jews were ever exiled or murdered, but since Jews insist Jews were exiled or murdered, we must exile or murder the Jews.
> Wash, rinse and repeat every 70 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my Latke analogy..........???         I thought it has something to do with some
> roman sadistic pig who loved to crucify people so much that he is credited with having crucified 20,000 people in just ten years of limp wristed work as a clerk
> in   Judea/Israel.         One of the 20,000 of anonymous jews who knocked off
> for fun was one ------'jesus'      It was poor innocent SAINT Pontius pilate who
> was so distressed that he knocked off ----'jesus'     that he knocked off a few more
> thousand thereafter --------all on a charge of "sedition against rome"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would prefer to hear the Roman version of events.  Not the Jewish-Christian version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
> GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
> enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
> the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
> them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
> the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
> to live without taking a bath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans were indeed pretty fucked up.  It's no wonder, from what I hear, from an ethnic point of view, Jews today don't see themselves as being any different than Italians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a current popular trend among racial geneticists,  most of them amatuers.
Click to expand...


there is no claim---beyond the expected ----of evidence of common origin of Italians and jews.     Of course there are some similarities due to genetic PRESSURE related to the fact that the Mediteranean people all tend to develop red blood cell
abnormalities related to malaria resistance which are genetic-----that is about it------  As far as ethnic similarities---both jews and Italians tend not to be alcoholics.  
Alcoholism tends to be a northern European thing


----------



## Challenger

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very few Bolsheviks weren't Jewish.  The person who basically founded communism, Marx, was a Jew.  Lennin was part Jewish.  Trotsky was Jewish.  At another forum somebody posted pictures of a bunch of top Bolshevik leaders who were Jewish.  Also, ever hear of Julis and Ethel Rosenberg?  They were American Jews and still supported the commies.  Jews and communists are so often linked together that they are almost synonymous.  And you expect me to believe that very few Bolsheviks were Jewish?  Ha!
> 
> As for Stalin, I never said that he was from Turkey.  But his ethnicity was Turkish.  Apparently in the part of Russia that he was from, there were many of them around.  As to him being a Christian and basically a seminary student in his youth, anybody who has heard anything about Stalin knows that.  So take that you Jewish pile of shit murdering scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are still wrong-----the OVERWHELMING majority of Bolsheviks were Christians just like you are.      Lenin had one jewish ancestor----he was brought up IN THE CHURCH        Trotsky was undeniably born to jewish parents who were undeniably entirely secular--------His childhood was very  "not jewish" in that unlike most jews
> of eastern Europe ---neither he nor his parents spoke a word of Yiddish.   Thus
> they were jews completely alienated from "Judaism" and the jewish community-----in any case his approach to communism was nothing like that of the mass murdering  STALIN-----in fact he opposed the genocidal policies of staliin-----so stalin killed him as he did lots of the jews around him.    The most vicious of the genocidal dogs was
> STALIN---------he got it from the eastern orthodox seminary in which he was
> educated and almost became a PRIEST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here how it goes...
> No Jews were ever exiled or murdered, but since Jews insist Jews were exiled or murdered, we must exile or murder the Jews.
> Wash, rinse and repeat every 70 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer my Latke analogy..........???         I thought it has something to do with some
> roman sadistic pig who loved to crucify people so much that he is credited with having crucified 20,000 people in just ten years of limp wristed work as a clerk
> in   Judea/Israel.         One of the 20,000 of anonymous jews who knocked off
> for fun was one ------'jesus'      It was poor innocent SAINT Pontius pilate who
> was so distressed that he knocked off ----'jesus'     that he knocked off a few more
> thousand thereafter --------all on a charge of "sedition against rome"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would prefer to hear the Roman version of events.  Not the Jewish-Christian version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
> GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
> enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
> the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
> them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
> the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
> to live without taking a bath
Click to expand...


Just wondering how many more stereotypes you are going to pander to; talk about "filled with hatred..."


----------



## irosie91

Challenger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are still wrong-----the OVERWHELMING majority of Bolsheviks were Christians just like you are.      Lenin had one jewish ancestor----he was brought up IN THE CHURCH        Trotsky was undeniably born to jewish parents who were undeniably entirely secular--------His childhood was very  "not jewish" in that unlike most jews
> of eastern Europe ---neither he nor his parents spoke a word of Yiddish.   Thus
> they were jews completely alienated from "Judaism" and the jewish community-----in any case his approach to communism was nothing like that of the mass murdering  STALIN-----in fact he opposed the genocidal policies of staliin-----so stalin killed him as he did lots of the jews around him.    The most vicious of the genocidal dogs was
> STALIN---------he got it from the eastern orthodox seminary in which he was
> educated and almost became a PRIEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here how it goes...
> No Jews were ever exiled or murdered, but since Jews insist Jews were exiled or murdered, we must exile or murder the Jews.
> Wash, rinse and repeat every 70 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer my Latke analogy..........???         I thought it has something to do with some
> roman sadistic pig who loved to crucify people so much that he is credited with having crucified 20,000 people in just ten years of limp wristed work as a clerk
> in   Judea/Israel.         One of the 20,000 of anonymous jews who knocked off
> for fun was one ------'jesus'      It was poor innocent SAINT Pontius pilate who
> was so distressed that he knocked off ----'jesus'     that he knocked off a few more
> thousand thereafter --------all on a charge of "sedition against rome"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would prefer to hear the Roman version of events.  Not the Jewish-Christian version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
> GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
> enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
> the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
> them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
> the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
> to live without taking a bath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wondering how many more stereotypes you are going to pander to; talk about "filled with hatred..."
Click to expand...


to whom are you addressing your comment-----and to what "stereotype do you refer?


----------



## Challenger

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here how it goes...
> No Jews were ever exiled or murdered, but since Jews insist Jews were exiled or murdered, we must exile or murder the Jews.
> Wash, rinse and repeat every 70 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my Latke analogy..........???         I thought it has something to do with some
> roman sadistic pig who loved to crucify people so much that he is credited with having crucified 20,000 people in just ten years of limp wristed work as a clerk
> in   Judea/Israel.         One of the 20,000 of anonymous jews who knocked off
> for fun was one ------'jesus'      It was poor innocent SAINT Pontius pilate who
> was so distressed that he knocked off ----'jesus'     that he knocked off a few more
> thousand thereafter --------all on a charge of "sedition against rome"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would prefer to hear the Roman version of events.  Not the Jewish-Christian version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
> GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
> enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
> the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
> them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
> the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
> to live without taking a bath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wondering how many more stereotypes you are going to pander to; talk about "filled with hatred..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to whom are you addressing your comment-----and to what "stereotype do you refer?
Click to expand...


----------



## Picaro

freemind said:


> The Romans were indeed pretty fucked up..



Compared to who, exactly?


----------



## irosie91

Picaro said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Romans were indeed pretty fucked up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to who, exactly?
Click to expand...


compared to WHOM..........   well----at that time?    -----compared to the Zoroastrians
of Iran------and the Buddhists of Afghanistan-------and the  Tahitians of Tahiti   ---assuming there were some


----------



## freemind

Challenger said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, according to "The Best Answer" in "Yahoo, answers," the Germany deported 60 to 70% of its Jews to Palestine under the Haavara agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are citing Yahoo "best answers", really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really.  Go to your browser and enter, "How many Jews were deported to Palestine under the Haavara Agreement."  Near the top you will find that question basically asked at a "Yahoo, answers" website.  Read it.  The guy who gave "The Best Answer" seemed to have his shit together.  While your're around there, feel free to look at some of the other websites.  I couldn't tell you how many were written by Jews or their supporters.  But the fact remains that many Jews WERE deported to Palestine under the Haavara Agreement.  That puts a stake through the heart of the idea that Hitlers aim was to simply gas to death as many Jews as he could get his hands on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess what, that was the very first thing I did do. One of the oldest tactics in the book, one guy asks a loaded question and gets a friend to use his account to answer it in a specific way. Laying that aside, I checked the links and found one was dead, another led to a forum and the third to the "Birdman organisation" conspiracy theory whack job site. If Germany had deported 60-70% of it's Jewish population to Palestine in the 1930's, there would be British records of this. Hmm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy who gave "The Best Answer" at Yahoo:answers said what he said.  I never tried to look the guy up and find out who he was or where he got his information.  Also, from what I remember, there were other people there who submitted answers also.  I don't recall anybody calling him a liar.  Another thing.  Isn't it interesting that when history is written by the victors, information that may be contrary to their version is difficult to find?  Also, the English producing records that showed the enemy they love to slander, Nazi Germany, did something other that bring trainloads of Jews to gas chambers?  Fat chance.
> 
> Another thing is that I was watching part of one of those bullshit history shows about WW II.  They showed a group of Jews walking somewhere in Palestine and claimed that they were fleeing Nazi Germany.  If you were fleeing the Germans, is Palestine where you would choose to go?  They didn't "flee" there.  They were deported to there.  Not that it would probably do much good, but maybe you should try to look up Brittish records of Jews such as I mentioned who "fled" there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already done that. Most Jewish Germans preferred to go to the U.S.A. Those with wealth and/or connections succeeded, the remainder went to the UK or France or Palestine or wherever they could find. According to the available data, of the 399,000 Jewish Germans and Austrians who managed to emigrate before September 1939, no more than 60,000 went to Palestine. The remaining 259,000 who were unable to leave, mainly the elderly and/or the poor were "resettled" in "holiday camps" throughout Germany and later Poland, where life was so much fun and games, most of them died of overexcitement, or at least that's what some people would have us believe.
Click to expand...


  The point is that the goal of the Nazis was to expel the Jews.  Not exterminate them.  Next, "holiday camps" is a new one on me.  But in the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told," they have some interesting things to say about the Jewish internment camps.  At least four of them had swimming pools for the inmates.  They also interviewed people who were actually in internment camps.  They said that conditions for them weren't as bad as they were generally made out to be.

  They showed the shelves-racks that people slept on.  But according to one of the inmates, it was a hell of a lot better than sleeping outside.  They were given "camp money" to buy things with.  They were allowed to watch movies, put on plays and concerts, form sports teams and things like that.  They weren't the mass gassing death machines that they were made out to be.  But as the end of the war approached, things got pretty grim for the average German citizen.  You couldn't have expected to have things go well in the internment camps under those circumstances.


----------



## freemind

The Great Goose said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here how it goes...
> No Jews were ever exiled or murdered, but since Jews insist Jews were exiled or murdered, we must exile or murder the Jews.
> Wash, rinse and repeat every 70 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my Latke analogy..........???         I thought it has something to do with some
> roman sadistic pig who loved to crucify people so much that he is credited with having crucified 20,000 people in just ten years of limp wristed work as a clerk
> in   Judea/Israel.         One of the 20,000 of anonymous jews who knocked off
> for fun was one ------'jesus'      It was poor innocent SAINT Pontius pilate who
> was so distressed that he knocked off ----'jesus'     that he knocked off a few more
> thousand thereafter --------all on a charge of "sedition against rome"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would prefer to hear the Roman version of events.  Not the Jewish-Christian version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
> GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
> enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
> the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
> them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
> the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
> to live without taking a bath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans were indeed pretty fucked up.  It's no wonder, from what I hear, from an ethnic point of view, Jews today don't see themselves as being any different than Italians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a current popular trend among racial geneticists,  most of them amatuers.
Click to expand...


  Were you trying to make a point to somebody?


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my Latke analogy..........???         I thought it has something to do with some
> roman sadistic pig who loved to crucify people so much that he is credited with having crucified 20,000 people in just ten years of limp wristed work as a clerk
> in   Judea/Israel.         One of the 20,000 of anonymous jews who knocked off
> for fun was one ------'jesus'      It was poor innocent SAINT Pontius pilate who
> was so distressed that he knocked off ----'jesus'     that he knocked off a few more
> thousand thereafter --------all on a charge of "sedition against rome"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to hear the Roman version of events.  Not the Jewish-Christian version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
> GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
> enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
> the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
> them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
> the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
> to live without taking a bath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans were indeed pretty fucked up.  It's no wonder, from what I hear, from an ethnic point of view, Jews today don't see themselves as being any different than Italians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a current popular trend among racial geneticists,  most of them amatuers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is no claim---beyond the expected ----of evidence of common origin of Italians and jews.     Of course there are some similarities due to genetic PRESSURE related to the fact that the Mediteranean people all tend to develop red blood cell
> abnormalities related to malaria resistance which are genetic-----that is about it------  As far as ethnic similarities---both jews and Italians tend not to be alcoholics.
> Alcoholism tends to be a northern European thing
Click to expand...

 
  Greeks, Phoenicians and others traveled all around the mediterrtanean.  That caused them to unterbreed a lot and become a very similar people in appearance.  Next, I doubt what you say about alcoholism.  In ancient Rime, they called it drinking madness.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here how it goes...
> No Jews were ever exiled or murdered, but since Jews insist Jews were exiled or murdered, we must exile or murder the Jews.
> Wash, rinse and repeat every 70 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my Latke analogy..........???         I thought it has something to do with some
> roman sadistic pig who loved to crucify people so much that he is credited with having crucified 20,000 people in just ten years of limp wristed work as a clerk
> in   Judea/Israel.         One of the 20,000 of anonymous jews who knocked off
> for fun was one ------'jesus'      It was poor innocent SAINT Pontius pilate who
> was so distressed that he knocked off ----'jesus'     that he knocked off a few more
> thousand thereafter --------all on a charge of "sedition against rome"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would prefer to hear the Roman version of events.  Not the Jewish-Christian version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
> GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
> enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
> the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
> them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
> the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
> to live without taking a bath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wondering how many more stereotypes you are going to pander to; talk about "filled with hatred..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to whom are you addressing your comment-----and to what "stereotype do you refer?
Click to expand...


  I think he was referring to your round about talk about those drunken Irish fucks.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to hear the Roman version of events.  Not the Jewish-Christian version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
> GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
> enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
> the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
> them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
> the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
> to live without taking a bath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans were indeed pretty fucked up.  It's no wonder, from what I hear, from an ethnic point of view, Jews today don't see themselves as being any different than Italians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a current popular trend among racial geneticists,  most of them amatuers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is no claim---beyond the expected ----of evidence of common origin of Italians and jews.     Of course there are some similarities due to genetic PRESSURE related to the fact that the Mediteranean people all tend to develop red blood cell
> abnormalities related to malaria resistance which are genetic-----that is about it------  As far as ethnic similarities---both jews and Italians tend not to be alcoholics.
> Alcoholism tends to be a northern European thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greeks, Phoenicians and others traveled all around the mediterrtanean.  That caused them to unterbreed a lot and become a very similar people in appearance.  Next, I doubt what you say about alcoholism.  In ancient Rime, they called it drinking madness.
Click to expand...


That which I have stated about alcoholism is well documented in medical literature. 
The entire  HUMANOID genus is very very much interbred      SO??


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my Latke analogy..........???         I thought it has something to do with some
> roman sadistic pig who loved to crucify people so much that he is credited with having crucified 20,000 people in just ten years of limp wristed work as a clerk
> in   Judea/Israel.         One of the 20,000 of anonymous jews who knocked off
> for fun was one ------'jesus'      It was poor innocent SAINT Pontius pilate who
> was so distressed that he knocked off ----'jesus'     that he knocked off a few more
> thousand thereafter --------all on a charge of "sedition against rome"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to hear the Roman version of events.  Not the Jewish-Christian version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
> GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
> enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
> the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
> them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
> the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
> to live without taking a bath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wondering how many more stereotypes you are going to pander to; talk about "filled with hatred..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to whom are you addressing your comment-----and to what "stereotype do you refer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he was referring to your round about talk about those drunken Irish fucks.
Click to expand...


   I have never described Irish drinkers as "fucks"-------"depression" is very prevalent
amongst Irish people--------alcohol is USUALLY a self treatment for  "depression"
In fact-----the IRISH in Ireland have an exceptionally high rate of suicide,  too


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
> GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
> enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
> the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
> them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
> the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
> to live without taking a bath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Romans were indeed pretty fucked up.  It's no wonder, from what I hear, from an ethnic point of view, Jews today don't see themselves as being any different than Italians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a current popular trend among racial geneticists,  most of them amatuers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is no claim---beyond the expected ----of evidence of common origin of Italians and jews.     Of course there are some similarities due to genetic PRESSURE related to the fact that the Mediteranean people all tend to develop red blood cell
> abnormalities related to malaria resistance which are genetic-----that is about it------  As far as ethnic similarities---both jews and Italians tend not to be alcoholics.
> Alcoholism tends to be a northern European thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greeks, Phoenicians and others traveled all around the mediterrtanean.  That caused them to unterbreed a lot and become a very similar people in appearance.  Next, I doubt what you say about alcoholism.  In ancient Rime, they called it drinking madness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That which I have stated about alcoholism is well documented in medical literature.
> The entire  HUMANOID genus is very very much interbred      SO??
Click to expand...

  "IF" in some northern European countries there is a bit more acolholism, maybe it is because there is more advanced industry.  With more pressure on people, they might tend to drink more.  As for humans being interbred, they are to some degree.  But there are three main species of human.  Homo Aryans.  (Or Homo caucaisis if you prefer)  Homo mongolis and Homo africanus.  I will include some pictures to show you the differences in just their skulls.  Plus one negro head shot.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to hear the Roman version of events.  Not the Jewish-Christian version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
> GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
> enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
> the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
> them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
> the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
> to live without taking a bath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wondering how many more stereotypes you are going to pander to; talk about "filled with hatred..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to whom are you addressing your comment-----and to what "stereotype do you refer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he was referring to your round about talk about those drunken Irish fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never described Irish drinkers as "fucks"-------"depression" is very prevalent
> amongst Irish people--------alcohol is USUALLY a self treatment for  "depression"
> In fact-----the IRISH in Ireland have an exceptionally high rate of suicide,  too
Click to expand...


  I know you never described them as "drunken fucks."  I was just having a bit of fun at your expense.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The romans recorded only the history of their conquests.   They did not actually
> GLORY in their genocides  --------they danced on dead bodies in TRIUMPH----for example they happily raped and pillaged the British Isles -----both exploiting and
> enslaving the ass lickers whose culture no longer exists.    They accomplished with
> the blue dyed brits that which they could never accomplish with jews-----they made
> them into pale copies of barbaric romans---------and filthy and barbaric in emulation of their masters they imposed genocide after genocide upon the world---including
> the Americas whilst remaining famous for their best accomplishment----managing
> to live without taking a bath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering how many more stereotypes you are going to pander to; talk about "filled with hatred..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to whom are you addressing your comment-----and to what "stereotype do you refer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he was referring to your round about talk about those drunken Irish fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never described Irish drinkers as "fucks"-------"depression" is very prevalent
> amongst Irish people--------alcohol is USUALLY a self treatment for  "depression"
> In fact-----the IRISH in Ireland have an exceptionally high rate of suicide,  too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you never described them as "drunken fucks."  I was just having a bit of fun at your expense.
Click to expand...


I am sorry to know that fact about you------Long ago----when I was a teen in high school-------the school LOCKED  the  girls'  lavatory----during the day-----opened only during lunchtime-------the reason was that there were snotty sluts who used
to hang out near the TOILETS----to smoke and to mock any ordinary girl who walked in.       I was horrified- ------a little verbal attack by snotty sluts with a perverted sense of fun,,,,,, was far better than  URGENCY


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering how many more stereotypes you are going to pander to; talk about "filled with hatred..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to whom are you addressing your comment-----and to what "stereotype do you refer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he was referring to your round about talk about those drunken Irish fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never described Irish drinkers as "fucks"-------"depression" is very prevalent
> amongst Irish people--------alcohol is USUALLY a self treatment for  "depression"
> In fact-----the IRISH in Ireland have an exceptionally high rate of suicide,  too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you never described them as "drunken fucks."  I was just having a bit of fun at your expense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sorry to know that fact about you------Long ago----when I was a teen in high school-------the school LOCKED  the  girls'  lavatory----during the day-----opened only during lunchtime-------the reason was that there were snotty sluts who used
> to hang out near the TOILETS----to smoke and to mock any ordinary girl who walked in.       I was horrified- ------a little verbal attack by snotty sluts with a perverted sense of fun,,,,,, was far better than  URGENCY
Click to expand...


  What the hell are you talking about.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to whom are you addressing your comment-----and to what "stereotype do you refer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was referring to your round about talk about those drunken Irish fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never described Irish drinkers as "fucks"-------"depression" is very prevalent
> amongst Irish people--------alcohol is USUALLY a self treatment for  "depression"
> In fact-----the IRISH in Ireland have an exceptionally high rate of suicide,  too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you never described them as "drunken fucks."  I was just having a bit of fun at your expense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sorry to know that fact about you------Long ago----when I was a teen in high school-------the school LOCKED  the  girls'  lavatory----during the day-----opened only during lunchtime-------the reason was that there were snotty sluts who used
> to hang out near the TOILETS----to smoke and to mock any ordinary girl who walked in.       I was horrified- ------a little verbal attack by snotty sluts with a perverted sense of fun,,,,,, was far better than  URGENCY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about.
Click to expand...


I was referring to your perverted sense of   "fun"


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was referring to your round about talk about those drunken Irish fucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never described Irish drinkers as "fucks"-------"depression" is very prevalent
> amongst Irish people--------alcohol is USUALLY a self treatment for  "depression"
> In fact-----the IRISH in Ireland have an exceptionally high rate of suicide,  too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you never described them as "drunken fucks."  I was just having a bit of fun at your expense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sorry to know that fact about you------Long ago----when I was a teen in high school-------the school LOCKED  the  girls'  lavatory----during the day-----opened only during lunchtime-------the reason was that there were snotty sluts who used
> to hang out near the TOILETS----to smoke and to mock any ordinary girl who walked in.       I was horrified- ------a little verbal attack by snotty sluts with a perverted sense of fun,,,,,, was far better than  URGENCY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to your perverted sense of   "fun"
Click to expand...


  Well you were the one who called Northern Europeans a bunch of drunkards.


----------



## Picaro

irosie91 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Romans were indeed pretty fucked up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to who, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> compared to WHOM..........   well----at that time?    -----compared to the Zoroastrians
> of Iran------and the Buddhists of Afghanistan-------and the  Tahitians of Tahiti   ---assuming there were some
Click to expand...


I.e. nobody worth mentioning.


----------



## irosie91

Picaro said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Romans were indeed pretty fucked up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to who, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> compared to WHOM..........   well----at that time?    -----compared to the Zoroastrians
> of Iran------and the Buddhists of Afghanistan-------and the  Tahitians of Tahiti   ---assuming there were some
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I.e. nobody worth mentioning.
Click to expand...


You actually   believe that the cultures of BUDDHISTs---2000 years ago
and Zoroastrians 2000 years ago are not "worth mentioning"?     You have
a very skewed understanding of human history and development.    I do
understand-----you have been brainwashed by the  BRITISH WORLD 
VIEW.     An interesting factoid----it is the British who wrote  "THE HISTORY 
OF WESTERN CIVILIZATION"    it was done in a very very ethnocentric
manner------If you review----you will find that according to tea sipping armchair
"historians"-------History starts 2000 years ago IN ROME and almost instantly
MOVES   to the British Isles


----------



## Challenger

I think you'll find we looked to ancient Greece as the foundation of Western civilisation, but hey, you must read some weird history books...oh, and Harry Elmer Barnes (author of The History of Western Civilisation) was an American anti-Semite. Always happy to help.


----------



## irosie91

Challenger said:


> I think you'll find we looked to ancient Greece as the foundation of Western civilisation, but hey, you must read some weird history books...oh, and Harry Elmer Barnes (author of The History of Western Civilisation) was an American anti-Semite. Always happy to help.



In fact----in the standard texts-----Egypt and Sumeria are cited as-------the early foundation----then we move onto Greece----in the standard  British version of the
history of western civilization------but those civilizations are represented almost
as a  "fairy tale"------something like   "way back in the era of myths" ------no matter
that an American wrote a history------he still writes from the POV---of british  "historians"     Try looking into a standard high school history text------cups of tea
all but fall out of the book when you open it.    Real  "modern"  history----is presented
as BEGINNING IN ROME------(remember?    "ALL ROADS LEAD TO ROME").


----------



## Challenger

freemind said:


> The point is that the goal of the Nazis was to expel the Jews. Not exterminate them.



Up to 1939, maybe. But then after invading Poland, France, Belgium the Netherlands, Greece, Yugoslavia and later the Soviet Union, the nazis suddenly found themselves hving to deal with the bulk of Europe's Jewish population. Epic fail on the expulsion front, don't you think? So if you can't  expel them....let's go have chat about it...I know a nice villa near Wannsee...


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never described Irish drinkers as "fucks"-------"depression" is very prevalent
> amongst Irish people--------alcohol is USUALLY a self treatment for  "depression"
> In fact-----the IRISH in Ireland have an exceptionally high rate of suicide,  too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you never described them as "drunken fucks."  I was just having a bit of fun at your expense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sorry to know that fact about you------Long ago----when I was a teen in high school-------the school LOCKED  the  girls'  lavatory----during the day-----opened only during lunchtime-------the reason was that there were snotty sluts who used
> to hang out near the TOILETS----to smoke and to mock any ordinary girl who walked in.       I was horrified- ------a little verbal attack by snotty sluts with a perverted sense of fun,,,,,, was far better than  URGENCY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to your perverted sense of   "fun"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you were the one who called Northern Europeans a bunch of drunkards.
Click to expand...


no-----I did not call northern Europeans  "a bunch of drunkards"------I cited a bit of actual information on prevalence of alcoholism in various populations.   In the USA there is a very high prevalence of alcoholism in both black americans and in
Native americans.   It is notable that alcoholism is relatively rare in
American Italians and American jews.    Some people have attributed those stats
to the fact that both Italians and jews do not MYSTIFY  wine


----------



## Challenger

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll find we looked to ancient Greece as the foundation of Western civilisation, but hey, you must read some weird history books...oh, and Harry Elmer Barnes (author of The History of Western Civilisation) was an American anti-Semite. Always happy to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact----in the standard texts-----Egypt and Sumeria are cited as-------the early foundation----then we move onto Greece----in the standard  British version of the
> history of western civilization------but those civilizations are represented almost
> as a  "fairy tale"------something like   "way back in the era of myths" ------no matter
> that an American wrote a history------he still writes from the POV---of british  "historians"     Try looking into a standard high school history text------cups of tea
> all but fall out of the book when you open it.    Real  "modern"  history----is presented
> as BEGINNING IN ROME------(remember?    "ALL ROADS LEAD TO ROME").
Click to expand...


As I said, you must read some weird history books.


----------



## irosie91

Challenger said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that the goal of the Nazis was to expel the Jews. Not exterminate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 1939, maybe. But then after invading Poland, France, Belgium the Netherlands, Greece, Yugoslavia and later the Soviet Union, the nazis suddenly found themselves hving to deal with the bulk of Europe's Jewish population. Epic fail on the expulsion front, don't you think? So if you can't  expel them....let's go have chat about it...I know a nice villa near Wannsee...
Click to expand...


Adolf expressed his desire to exterminate jews in his famous sequel to the
koran----Mein Kampf,


----------



## irosie91

Challenger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll find we looked to ancient Greece as the foundation of Western civilisation, but hey, you must read some weird history books...oh, and Harry Elmer Barnes (author of The History of Western Civilisation) was an American anti-Semite. Always happy to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact----in the standard texts-----Egypt and Sumeria are cited as-------the early foundation----then we move onto Greece----in the standard  British version of the
> history of western civilization------but those civilizations are represented almost
> as a  "fairy tale"------something like   "way back in the era of myths" ------no matter
> that an American wrote a history------he still writes from the POV---of british  "historians"     Try looking into a standard high school history text------cups of tea
> all but fall out of the book when you open it.    Real  "modern"  history----is presented
> as BEGINNING IN ROME------(remember?    "ALL ROADS LEAD TO ROME").
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, you must read some weird history books.
Click to expand...


no----I got the standard stuff-------


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Romans were indeed pretty fucked up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to who, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> compared to WHOM..........   well----at that time?    -----compared to the Zoroastrians
> of Iran------and the Buddhists of Afghanistan-------and the  Tahitians of Tahiti   ---assuming there were some
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I.e. nobody worth mentioning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually   believe that the cultures of BUDDHISTs---2000 years ago
> and Zoroastrians 2000 years ago are not "worth mentioning"?     You have
> a very skewed understanding of human history and development.    I do
> understand-----you have been brainwashed by the  BRITISH WORLD
> VIEW.     An interesting factoid----it is the British who wrote  "THE HISTORY
> OF WESTERN CIVILIZATION"    it was done in a very very ethnocentric
> manner------If you review----you will find that according to tea sipping armchair
> "historians"-------History starts 2000 years ago IN ROME and almost instantly
> MOVES   to the British Isles
Click to expand...


  Excuse me for butting in, but people 2000 years ago were pretty fucked up.  And today, followers of any religion are fucked up.  Especially muslims, Buddhists and Hindus.  All you have to do is look at their civilization to see the results of it.


----------



## freemind

Challenger said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that the goal of the Nazis was to expel the Jews. Not exterminate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 1939, maybe. But then after invading Poland, France, Belgium the Netherlands, Greece, Yugoslavia and later the Soviet Union, the nazis suddenly found themselves hving to deal with the bulk of Europe's Jewish population. Epic fail on the expulsion front, don't you think? So if you can't  expel them....let's go have chat about it...I know a nice villa near Wannsee...
Click to expand...


  And how were they supposedly killed.  I have no doubt that some were.  But most likely not as many as the Jews or the Allied victors would like people to think.  And it is absolutely certain that they weren't gassed.  So where does that leave your brainwashed ideas.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you never described them as "drunken fucks."  I was just having a bit of fun at your expense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to know that fact about you------Long ago----when I was a teen in high school-------the school LOCKED  the  girls'  lavatory----during the day-----opened only during lunchtime-------the reason was that there were snotty sluts who used
> to hang out near the TOILETS----to smoke and to mock any ordinary girl who walked in.       I was horrified- ------a little verbal attack by snotty sluts with a perverted sense of fun,,,,,, was far better than  URGENCY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to your perverted sense of   "fun"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you were the one who called Northern Europeans a bunch of drunkards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no-----I did not call northern Europeans  "a bunch of drunkards"------I cited a bit of actual information on prevalence of alcoholism in various populations.   In the USA there is a very high prevalence of alcoholism in both black americans and in
> Native americans.   It is notable that alcoholism is relatively rare in
> American Italians and American jews.    Some people have attributed those stats
> to the fact that both Italians and jews do not MYSTIFY  wine
Click to expand...


  irosie91,
  Any drinkenness probably has more to do with culture than it does to genetics.  Also, you know that I hate Jews right down to their core.  But I have to hand it to the Jew doctor or student doctor who recently who tried to stop a negroid from abducting a drunk White woman off the street.  Though obviously, he probably didn't think he would get shot.  He was lucky to have lived.  But with all the racemixing and multiethnic bullshit the Jews try to sell to the American public, if he had been murdered, it would have been poetic justice.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that the goal of the Nazis was to expel the Jews. Not exterminate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 1939, maybe. But then after invading Poland, France, Belgium the Netherlands, Greece, Yugoslavia and later the Soviet Union, the nazis suddenly found themselves hving to deal with the bulk of Europe's Jewish population. Epic fail on the expulsion front, don't you think? So if you can't  expel them....let's go have chat about it...I know a nice villa near Wannsee...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adolf expressed his desire to exterminate jews in his famous sequel to the
> koran----Mein Kampf,
Click to expand...


  I've never read Mein Kampf.  So I only have your word to go by.  Which, coming from a Jew, is utterly worthless.  But despite what Hitler may or may not have written, exterminating Jews isn't what he did.  If that was the plan, there would have been real gas chambers for something else besides clothing at Auschwitz.  Also, take your koran- Mein Kampf association and stick it up your ass.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that the goal of the Nazis was to expel the Jews. Not exterminate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 1939, maybe. But then after invading Poland, France, Belgium the Netherlands, Greece, Yugoslavia and later the Soviet Union, the nazis suddenly found themselves hving to deal with the bulk of Europe's Jewish population. Epic fail on the expulsion front, don't you think? So if you can't  expel them....let's go have chat about it...I know a nice villa near Wannsee...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adolf expressed his desire to exterminate jews in his famous sequel to the
> koran----Mein Kampf,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never read Mein Kampf.  So I only have your word to go by.  Which, coming from a Jew, is utterly worthless.  But despite what Hitler may or may not have written, exterminating Jews isn't what he did.  If that was the plan, there would have been real gas chambers for something else besides clothing at Auschwitz.  Also, take your koran- Mein Kampf association and stick it up your ass.
Click to expand...


I agree-----shove your stinking koran up the ass of any handy pig------or your own


----------



## Votto

Asclepias said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have reason to lie about the holocaust and why.  If the holocaust happened as is generally believed, why would there be those who would deny it.  Let's list the reasons.
> 1.  To make money.  There are people who write books or give lectures to make money by supporting all sorts of conspiracy theories.  I imagine holocaust denial would fit right in.
> 2.  To cover the guilt of having killed so many "innocent" people.  Which is no reason to me.  There are people out there who would say that even if 6 million Jews were killed, it wasn't nearly enough.
> 3.  To help sell the idea of White patriotism not being so bad by saying White patriots didn't kill as many Jews as is generally believed.
> 4.  Those who don't like the Jews would likely be interested in slandering them by saying that the Jews mostly made up the whole holocaust thing.
> 
> Now let's say that the holocaust was largely a fabrication.  Why would people lie by saying that 6 million Jews were killed.  Let's list those reasons.
> 1.  For the victors to demonize their enemies is a tactic that is probably as old as mankind.  A holocaust story would help do that.
> 2.  In 1933, a London newspaper headline read, "Judea declares war on Germany."  And in war it is said that truth is the first casuality.  The Jews controlled the movie industry.  They may have also had a major influence in the raido industry.  This gave them a huge "soapbox" from which to spread their lies.
> 3.  Jews probably sought revenge against the Germans for having dared to deport or force out the "chosen of GOD!"
> 4.  Reparations were made by Germany for the whole holocaust thing.  As far as I know, they're still being made.  If the holocaust was shown to largely have been a fraud, those reparations would dry up.  Jews may even have to pay most of them back.
> 5.  The U.S. might lessen its funding of Israel.  A country that it already gave nuclear weapons to.
> 6.  By playing the "pity" card, Jews can get away with far more.
> 7.  For many Christians, a good way to prove the power of their imaginary god is to support the Jewish people.
> 8.  If the holocaust was ever disproved, Jews might again be persecuted.
> 9.  National Socialism was economically sucessful.  Capitalism wasn't and still isn't.  To support "The American Way," it would be very helpful to discredit National Socialism in any way possible.
> 10.  Stalin was the real monster.  The holocaust and other things could be supported so the U.S. doesn't look so bad for having supported Stalin.
> 11.  If the holocaust was shown to largely be a fraud, most people would feel extrmemly suckered.  They would lose even more faith in the U.S. government.
> 12.  German National Socialism wasn't into the whole multiethnic society thing that is constantly being shoved down Americans throats.  So to support their multiethnic society, they have to discredit the White patriot national socialist party.  Etc.
> 
> Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> You left out stupidity. Anyone that denies the holocaust never happened has some screws loose.
Click to expand...

 
Not at all.

Muslims know that the major reason the Zionist nation was formed after the war was due to the sufferings they encountered during the Holocaust.  So what do they do, deny it ever happened and insist the Zionists give up their home land.

It's really just that simple.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to know that fact about you------Long ago----when I was a teen in high school-------the school LOCKED  the  girls'  lavatory----during the day-----opened only during lunchtime-------the reason was that there were snotty sluts who used
> to hang out near the TOILETS----to smoke and to mock any ordinary girl who walked in.       I was horrified- ------a little verbal attack by snotty sluts with a perverted sense of fun,,,,,, was far better than  URGENCY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to your perverted sense of   "fun"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you were the one who called Northern Europeans a bunch of drunkards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no-----I did not call northern Europeans  "a bunch of drunkards"------I cited a bit of actual information on prevalence of alcoholism in various populations.   In the USA there is a very high prevalence of alcoholism in both black americans and in
> Native americans.   It is notable that alcoholism is relatively rare in
> American Italians and American jews.    Some people have attributed those stats
> to the fact that both Italians and jews do not MYSTIFY  wine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> Any drinkenness probably has more to do with culture than it does to genetics.  Also, you know that I hate Jews right down to their core.  But I have to hand it to the Jew doctor or student doctor who recently who tried to stop a negroid from abducting a drunk White woman off the street.  Though obviously, he probably didn't think he would get shot.  He was lucky to have lived.  But with all the racemixing and multiethnic bullshit the Jews try to sell to the American public, if he had been murdered, it would have been poetic justice.
Click to expand...


for the record-----alcoholism is associated with a genetic disposition-----one of theissues is the activity of  the liver enzyme group ---the Alcohol dehydrogenases---
it is also associated with the incidence of endogenous depression----another condition with a genetic predisposition


----------



## irosie91

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have reason to lie about the holocaust and why.  If the holocaust happened as is generally believed, why would there be those who would deny it.  Let's list the reasons.
> 1.  To make money.  There are people who write books or give lectures to make money by supporting all sorts of conspiracy theories.  I imagine holocaust denial would fit right in.
> 2.  To cover the guilt of having killed so many "innocent" people.  Which is no reason to me.  There are people out there who would say that even if 6 million Jews were killed, it wasn't nearly enough.
> 3.  To help sell the idea of White patriotism not being so bad by saying White patriots didn't kill as many Jews as is generally believed.
> 4.  Those who don't like the Jews would likely be interested in slandering them by saying that the Jews mostly made up the whole holocaust thing.
> 
> Now let's say that the holocaust was largely a fabrication.  Why would people lie by saying that 6 million Jews were killed.  Let's list those reasons.
> 1.  For the victors to demonize their enemies is a tactic that is probably as old as mankind.  A holocaust story would help do that.
> 2.  In 1933, a London newspaper headline read, "Judea declares war on Germany."  And in war it is said that truth is the first casuality.  The Jews controlled the movie industry.  They may have also had a major influence in the raido industry.  This gave them a huge "soapbox" from which to spread their lies.
> 3.  Jews probably sought revenge against the Germans for having dared to deport or force out the "chosen of GOD!"
> 4.  Reparations were made by Germany for the whole holocaust thing.  As far as I know, they're still being made.  If the holocaust was shown to largely have been a fraud, those reparations would dry up.  Jews may even have to pay most of them back.
> 5.  The U.S. might lessen its funding of Israel.  A country that it already gave nuclear weapons to.
> 6.  By playing the "pity" card, Jews can get away with far more.
> 7.  For many Christians, a good way to prove the power of their imaginary god is to support the Jewish people.
> 8.  If the holocaust was ever disproved, Jews might again be persecuted.
> 9.  National Socialism was economically sucessful.  Capitalism wasn't and still isn't.  To support "The American Way," it would be very helpful to discredit National Socialism in any way possible.
> 10.  Stalin was the real monster.  The holocaust and other things could be supported so the U.S. doesn't look so bad for having supported Stalin.
> 11.  If the holocaust was shown to largely be a fraud, most people would feel extrmemly suckered.  They would lose even more faith in the U.S. government.
> 12.  German National Socialism wasn't into the whole multiethnic society thing that is constantly being shoved down Americans throats.  So to support their multiethnic society, they have to discredit the White patriot national socialist party.  Etc.
> 
> Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> You left out stupidity. Anyone that denies the holocaust never happened has some screws loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Muslims know that the major reason the Zionist nation was formed after the war was due to the sufferings they encountered during the Holocaust.  So what do they do, deny it ever happened and insist the Zionists give up their home land.
> 
> It's really just that simple.
Click to expand...


wrong-----Holocaust denial dates back to the early to mid 1930s  -----just when the Nazis were preparing and getting revved up-----their muslim allies embraced the idea as nothing new------they deny their own genocides of jews including the comprehensive genocide of the jews of arabia which dates back to the time of the rapist pig of mecca


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that the goal of the Nazis was to expel the Jews. Not exterminate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 1939, maybe. But then after invading Poland, France, Belgium the Netherlands, Greece, Yugoslavia and later the Soviet Union, the nazis suddenly found themselves hving to deal with the bulk of Europe's Jewish population. Epic fail on the expulsion front, don't you think? So if you can't  expel them....let's go have chat about it...I know a nice villa near Wannsee...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adolf expressed his desire to exterminate jews in his famous sequel to the
> koran----Mein Kampf,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never read Mein Kampf.  So I only have your word to go by.  Which, coming from a Jew, is utterly worthless.  But despite what Hitler may or may not have written, exterminating Jews isn't what he did.  If that was the plan, there would have been real gas chambers for something else besides clothing at Auschwitz.  Also, take your koran- Mein Kampf association and stick it up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree-----shove your stinking koran up the ass of any handy pig------or your own
Click to expand...


  Why would I shove something that has absolutely nothing to do with me, such as a koran, up my ass.  More appropriately, you need to shove a torah up your ass.


----------



## freemind

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have reason to lie about the holocaust and why.  If the holocaust happened as is generally believed, why would there be those who would deny it.  Let's list the reasons.
> 1.  To make money.  There are people who write books or give lectures to make money by supporting all sorts of conspiracy theories.  I imagine holocaust denial would fit right in.
> 2.  To cover the guilt of having killed so many "innocent" people.  Which is no reason to me.  There are people out there who would say that even if 6 million Jews were killed, it wasn't nearly enough.
> 3.  To help sell the idea of White patriotism not being so bad by saying White patriots didn't kill as many Jews as is generally believed.
> 4.  Those who don't like the Jews would likely be interested in slandering them by saying that the Jews mostly made up the whole holocaust thing.
> 
> Now let's say that the holocaust was largely a fabrication.  Why would people lie by saying that 6 million Jews were killed.  Let's list those reasons.
> 1.  For the victors to demonize their enemies is a tactic that is probably as old as mankind.  A holocaust story would help do that.
> 2.  In 1933, a London newspaper headline read, "Judea declares war on Germany."  And in war it is said that truth is the first casuality.  The Jews controlled the movie industry.  They may have also had a major influence in the raido industry.  This gave them a huge "soapbox" from which to spread their lies.
> 3.  Jews probably sought revenge against the Germans for having dared to deport or force out the "chosen of GOD!"
> 4.  Reparations were made by Germany for the whole holocaust thing.  As far as I know, they're still being made.  If the holocaust was shown to largely have been a fraud, those reparations would dry up.  Jews may even have to pay most of them back.
> 5.  The U.S. might lessen its funding of Israel.  A country that it already gave nuclear weapons to.
> 6.  By playing the "pity" card, Jews can get away with far more.
> 7.  For many Christians, a good way to prove the power of their imaginary god is to support the Jewish people.
> 8.  If the holocaust was ever disproved, Jews might again be persecuted.
> 9.  National Socialism was economically sucessful.  Capitalism wasn't and still isn't.  To support "The American Way," it would be very helpful to discredit National Socialism in any way possible.
> 10.  Stalin was the real monster.  The holocaust and other things could be supported so the U.S. doesn't look so bad for having supported Stalin.
> 11.  If the holocaust was shown to largely be a fraud, most people would feel extrmemly suckered.  They would lose even more faith in the U.S. government.
> 12.  German National Socialism wasn't into the whole multiethnic society thing that is constantly being shoved down Americans throats.  So to support their multiethnic society, they have to discredit the White patriot national socialist party.  Etc.
> 
> Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> You left out stupidity. Anyone that denies the holocaust never happened has some screws loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Muslims know that the major reason the Zionist nation was formed after the war was due to the sufferings they encountered during the Holocaust.  So what do they do, deny it ever happened and insist the Zionists give up their home land.
> 
> It's really just that simple.
Click to expand...


  My views on the holocaust have absolutely nothing whatsoever to do with anything that any muslim might think.  It has more to do with things such as the Leuchter report.  Along with very many other things.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to your perverted sense of   "fun"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you were the one who called Northern Europeans a bunch of drunkards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no-----I did not call northern Europeans  "a bunch of drunkards"------I cited a bit of actual information on prevalence of alcoholism in various populations.   In the USA there is a very high prevalence of alcoholism in both black americans and in
> Native americans.   It is notable that alcoholism is relatively rare in
> American Italians and American jews.    Some people have attributed those stats
> to the fact that both Italians and jews do not MYSTIFY  wine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> Any drinkenness probably has more to do with culture than it does to genetics.  Also, you know that I hate Jews right down to their core.  But I have to hand it to the Jew doctor or student doctor who recently who tried to stop a negroid from abducting a drunk White woman off the street.  Though obviously, he probably didn't think he would get shot.  He was lucky to have lived.  But with all the racemixing and multiethnic bullshit the Jews try to sell to the American public, if he had been murdered, it would have been poetic justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for the record-----alcoholism is associated with a genetic disposition-----one of theissues is the activity of  the liver enzyme group ---the Alcohol dehydrogenases---
> it is also associated with the incidence of endogenous depression----another condition with a genetic predisposition
Click to expand...


  What you say in this instance could be true.  But consider this.  You say that Italians aren't as alcoholic.  But aren't they more prone to drink wine than those from northern Europe?  Even giving it to their kids, (Though from what I have heard, they sometimes water it down)  That sounds kind of alcoholic to me.  Also, I heard an apparent expert say once that even if you only drank once a year, as long as you felt you NEEDED to drink that one time, you were an alcoholic.  Maybe they were right and maybe they were wrong.  But that's what I heard.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have reason to lie about the holocaust and why.  If the holocaust happened as is generally believed, why would there be those who would deny it.  Let's list the reasons.
> 1.  To make money.  There are people who write books or give lectures to make money by supporting all sorts of conspiracy theories.  I imagine holocaust denial would fit right in.
> 2.  To cover the guilt of having killed so many "innocent" people.  Which is no reason to me.  There are people out there who would say that even if 6 million Jews were killed, it wasn't nearly enough.
> 3.  To help sell the idea of White patriotism not being so bad by saying White patriots didn't kill as many Jews as is generally believed.
> 4.  Those who don't like the Jews would likely be interested in slandering them by saying that the Jews mostly made up the whole holocaust thing.
> 
> Now let's say that the holocaust was largely a fabrication.  Why would people lie by saying that 6 million Jews were killed.  Let's list those reasons.
> 1.  For the victors to demonize their enemies is a tactic that is probably as old as mankind.  A holocaust story would help do that.
> 2.  In 1933, a London newspaper headline read, "Judea declares war on Germany."  And in war it is said that truth is the first casuality.  The Jews controlled the movie industry.  They may have also had a major influence in the raido industry.  This gave them a huge "soapbox" from which to spread their lies.
> 3.  Jews probably sought revenge against the Germans for having dared to deport or force out the "chosen of GOD!"
> 4.  Reparations were made by Germany for the whole holocaust thing.  As far as I know, they're still being made.  If the holocaust was shown to largely have been a fraud, those reparations would dry up.  Jews may even have to pay most of them back.
> 5.  The U.S. might lessen its funding of Israel.  A country that it already gave nuclear weapons to.
> 6.  By playing the "pity" card, Jews can get away with far more.
> 7.  For many Christians, a good way to prove the power of their imaginary god is to support the Jewish people.
> 8.  If the holocaust was ever disproved, Jews might again be persecuted.
> 9.  National Socialism was economically sucessful.  Capitalism wasn't and still isn't.  To support "The American Way," it would be very helpful to discredit National Socialism in any way possible.
> 10.  Stalin was the real monster.  The holocaust and other things could be supported so the U.S. doesn't look so bad for having supported Stalin.
> 11.  If the holocaust was shown to largely be a fraud, most people would feel extrmemly suckered.  They would lose even more faith in the U.S. government.
> 12.  German National Socialism wasn't into the whole multiethnic society thing that is constantly being shoved down Americans throats.  So to support their multiethnic society, they have to discredit the White patriot national socialist party.  Etc.
> 
> Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> You left out stupidity. Anyone that denies the holocaust never happened has some screws loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Muslims know that the major reason the Zionist nation was formed after the war was due to the sufferings they encountered during the Holocaust.  So what do they do, deny it ever happened and insist the Zionists give up their home land.
> 
> It's really just that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong-----Holocaust denial dates back to the early to mid 1930s  -----just when the Nazis were preparing and getting revved up-----their muslim allies embraced the idea as nothing new------they deny their own genocides of jews including the comprehensive genocide of the jews of arabia which dates back to the time of the rapist pig of mecca
Click to expand...


  How can a muslim or anybody deny something that hadn't happened yet.  But as far as something bad happening to 6 million Jews, that does go back farther.  Just look at these newspaper articles.  And you could fault anybody for calling bullshit on the holocaust 6 million figure?


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to your perverted sense of   "fun"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you were the one who called Northern Europeans a bunch of drunkards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no-----I did not call northern Europeans  "a bunch of drunkards"------I cited a bit of actual information on prevalence of alcoholism in various populations.   In the USA there is a very high prevalence of alcoholism in both black americans and in
> Native americans.   It is notable that alcoholism is relatively rare in
> American Italians and American jews.    Some people have attributed those stats
> to the fact that both Italians and jews do not MYSTIFY  wine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> Any drinkenness probably has more to do with culture than it does to genetics.  Also, you know that I hate Jews right down to their core.  But I have to hand it to the Jew doctor or student doctor who recently who tried to stop a negroid from abducting a drunk White woman off the street.  Though obviously, he probably didn't think he would get shot.  He was lucky to have lived.  But with all the racemixing and multiethnic bullshit the Jews try to sell to the American public, if he had been murdered, it would have been poetic justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for the record-----alcoholism is associated with a genetic disposition-----one of theissues is the activity of  the liver enzyme group ---the Alcohol dehydrogenases---
> it is also associated with the incidence of endogenous depression----another condition with a genetic predisposition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you say in this instance could be true.  But consider this.  You say that Italians aren't as alcoholic.  But aren't they more prone to drink wine than those from northern Europe?  Even giving it to their kids, (Though from what I have heard, they sometimes water it down)  That sounds kind of alcoholic to me.  Also, I heard an apparent expert say once that even if you only drank once a year, as long as you felt you NEEDED to drink that one time, you were an alcoholic.  Maybe they were right and maybe they were wrong.  But that's what I heard.
Click to expand...


your post indicates that you are an idiot.    A to the "experts" you "Hear"   try to ignore those mutterings at the methadone clinic


----------



## Votto

Jews in Western Europe suffered horribly for centuries.  They were made to wear special cloths and symbols, kicked out of entire countries, put in ghettos and rounded up and killed.  All of the oppression you saw in Nazi Germany had already been done to the European Jew, but on a larger scale.

This is all well documented.

Jews would have to be crazy to give up their homeland.


----------



## irosie91

Votto said:


> Jews in Western Europe suffered horribly for centuries.  They were made to wear special cloths and symbols, kicked out of entire countries, put in ghettos and rounded up and killed.  All of the oppression you saw in Nazi Germany had already been done to the European Jew, but on a larger scale.
> 
> This is all well documented.
> 
> Jews would have to be crazy to give up their homeland.



well-----not exactly-------it is true that the legal code that  ADOLF used to legalize
genocide of jews was nothing new-------in fact it was invented by CONSTANTINE----
emperor of Rome----300  AD--------the jerk who vilified the "pharasees" in his  NT
to justify his Nazi filth--------BUT   the Nazis did it more efficiently


----------



## Votto

irosie91 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews in Western Europe suffered horribly for centuries.  They were made to wear special cloths and symbols, kicked out of entire countries, put in ghettos and rounded up and killed.  All of the oppression you saw in Nazi Germany had already been done to the European Jew, but on a larger scale.
> 
> This is all well documented.
> 
> Jews would have to be crazy to give up their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well-----not exactly-------it is true that the legal code that  ADOLF used to legalize
> genocide of jews was nothing new-------in fact it was invented by CONSTANTINE----
> emperor of Rome----300  AD--------the jerk who vilified the "pharasees" in his  NT
> to justify his Nazi filth--------BUT   the Nazis did it more efficiently
Click to expand...


Constantine was not even a Christian, although it was rumored he converted on his death bed.

Constantine was nothing more than a warmongering statist.  Perhaps this is why Constantine left out the book of Enoch from his Bible, because the book of Enoch has many verses condemning the kings and nations of the earth in regard to their treatment of it's citizens and the poor and how they will all be judged and condemned to an everlasting hell.


----------



## konradv

Votto said:


> Constantine was not even a Christian, although it was rumored he converted on his death bed.  Constantine was nothing more than a warmongering statist.  Perhaps this is why Constantine left out the book of Enoch from his Bible, because the book of Enoch has many verses condemning the kings and nations of the earth in regard to their treatment of it's citizens and the poor and how they will all be judged and condemned to an everlasting hell.


Constantine didn't compile the Bible.  That was done by church leaders.  He didn't care what was included; he just wanted Christian against Christian violence to end.  The final compilation wasn't completed until after his death anyway.


----------



## Challenger

freemind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that the goal of the Nazis was to expel the Jews. Not exterminate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 1939, maybe. But then after invading Poland, France, Belgium the Netherlands, Greece, Yugoslavia and later the Soviet Union, the nazis suddenly found themselves hving to deal with the bulk of Europe's Jewish population. Epic fail on the expulsion front, don't you think? So if you can't  expel them....let's go have chat about it...I know a nice villa near Wannsee...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how were they supposedly killed.  I have no doubt that some were.  But most likely not as many as the Jews or the Allied victors would like people to think.  And it is absolutely certain that they weren't gassed.  So where does that leave your brainwashed ideas.
Click to expand...


Oh dear, you only have to look at what happened in the former Yugosalvia, Omarska for example, to see well documented cases of how easy it is to kill people in a concentration camp, and the Serbs really weren't trying that hard compared to the Nazis. 

Personally I don't care about numbers, as Stalin famously said, "The death of one man is a tragedy; the deaths of millions is a statistic." Quibbling over numbers, isn't the point. 

The point is that Nazi Germany deliberately and systematically set out to segregate and then eradicate/exterminate an entire group of human beings based on their religion or just because they were perceived to be "different" according to racist pseudoscience.


----------



## Votto

konradv said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constantine was not even a Christian, although it was rumored he converted on his death bed.  Constantine was nothing more than a warmongering statist.  Perhaps this is why Constantine left out the book of Enoch from his Bible, because the book of Enoch has many verses condemning the kings and nations of the earth in regard to their treatment of it's citizens and the poor and how they will all be judged and condemned to an everlasting hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Constantine didn't compile the Bible.  That was done by church leaders.  He didn't care what was included; he just wanted Christian against Christian violence to end.  The final compilation wasn't completed until after his death anyway.
Click to expand...


Constantine established a church run by the state.  Those that then came after Constantine were cookie cutter statists.

That is why such evils were inflicted such as Inquisitions and Crusades after Constantine was long dead.

So yea, I'm sure the book of Enoch unnerved the church leaders who were by then in bed with the state just as much as it would have Constantine.

Before Constantine, Christianity was a peaceful religion despite being thrown to the lions and persecuted the world over.


----------



## Votto

Challenger said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that the goal of the Nazis was to expel the Jews. Not exterminate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 1939, maybe. But then after invading Poland, France, Belgium the Netherlands, Greece, Yugoslavia and later the Soviet Union, the nazis suddenly found themselves hving to deal with the bulk of Europe's Jewish population. Epic fail on the expulsion front, don't you think? So if you can't  expel them....let's go have chat about it...I know a nice villa near Wannsee...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how were they supposedly killed.  I have no doubt that some were.  But most likely not as many as the Jews or the Allied victors would like people to think.  And it is absolutely certain that they weren't gassed.  So where does that leave your brainwashed ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear, you only have to look at what happened in the former Yugosalvia, Omarska for example, to see well documented cases of how easy it is to kill people in a concentration camp, and the Serbs really weren't trying that hard compared to the Nazis.
> 
> Personally I don't care about numbers, as Stalin famously said, "The death of one man is a tragedy; the deaths of millions is a statistic." Quibbling over numbers, isn't the point.
> 
> The point is that Nazi Germany deliberately and systematically set out to segregate and then eradicate/exterminate an entire group of human beings based on their religion or just because they were perceived to be "different" according to racist pseudoscience.
Click to expand...


Many wonder how the Holocaust occurred.  However, all one has to do is look at the mini Holocausts that led up to the main Holocaust in order to see that it was merely a natural climax to Jew hatred spanning centuries in Europe.

Let them piss around discussing just how bad that Holocaust was, it makes little difference really.

As I said before, the Jews would have to be plum crazy to give up their Zionist nation.  I predict at some point the Jew haters will try to force them off their land and push them back into the ovens.


----------



## konradv

Votto said:


> Constantine established a church run by the state.  Those that then came after Constantine were cookie cutter statists..


Constantine didn't care about running the church; he just wanted peace after the recent civil wars.  Like I said, the books that went into the Bible weren't something he had a hand in and weren't completely compiled until after his death.  Repeating the same erroneous statements you did earlier, doesn't change the facts.


----------



## irosie91

Votto said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constantine was not even a Christian, although it was rumored he converted on his death bed.  Constantine was nothing more than a warmongering statist.  Perhaps this is why Constantine left out the book of Enoch from his Bible, because the book of Enoch has many verses condemning the kings and nations of the earth in regard to their treatment of it's citizens and the poor and how they will all be judged and condemned to an everlasting hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Constantine didn't compile the Bible.  That was done by church leaders.  He didn't care what was included; he just wanted Christian against Christian violence to end.  The final compilation wasn't completed until after his death anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Constantine established a church run by the state.  Those that then came after Constantine were cookie cutter statists.
> 
> That is why such evils were inflicted such as Inquisitions and Crusades after Constantine was long dead.
> 
> So yea, I'm sure the book of Enoch unnerved the church leaders who were by then in bed with the state just as much as it would have Constantine.
> 
> Before Constantine, Christianity was a peaceful religion despite being thrown to the lions and persecuted the world over.
Click to expand...


so true-------Christianity was a kind of sect of Judaism------UNTIL  the EMPEROR OF ROME et al decided to  PERVERT IT and USE it as tool of genocide and brutal
IMPERIALISM--------maybe someday it will recover.       Sorry folks----but I have a very bad feeling about  Pope Frances--------of course I have been known to be wrong-----on rare occassions


----------



## irosie91

konradv said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constantine established a church run by the state.  Those that then came after Constantine were cookie cutter statists..
> 
> 
> 
> Constantine didn't care about running the church; he just wanted peace after the recent civil wars.  Like I said, the books that went into the Bible weren't something he had a hand in and weren't completely compiled until after his death.  Repeating the same erroneous statements you did earlier, doesn't change the facts.
Click to expand...



your statement is INFANTILE--------Constantine did not function entirely alone-----
the fact that he died before the blue print for  Imperialism and Genocide was entirely
complete is a moot point.      Muhummad died before the Koran was complete too----
but he was also a  LARGE CORPORATION--------him and his friends  and pals and fellow rapist murderers   (sahabat nabi)        Abu Bakr the Nazi pig took up the
task of mass oppression and genocide just as  Queen Isabella laughed her way thru the murders and oppressions of hundreds of thousands based on the principles of
CONSTANTINE during the Spanish Inquisition    (may Montezuma----one of the many victims of that bitch-------rest in peace).       Keep in mind------your genocidal pal   SADDAM HUSSEIN  claimed lineage to the nabi pig himself and ----the current
CALIPHA DOG------Baghdadi-----named himself after-------one of those sahabat nabi pigs------ABU BAKR


----------



## konradv

irosie91 said:


> your statement is INFANTILE--------Constantine did not function entirely alone-----the fact that he died before the blue print for  Imperialism and Genocide was entirely
> complete is a moot point.      Muhummad died before the Koran was complete too----but he was also a  LARGE CORPORATION--------him and his friends  and pals and fellow rapist murderers   (sahabat nabi)        Abu Bakr the Nazi pig took up thetask of mass oppression and genocide just as  Queen Isabella laughed her way thru the murders and oppressions of hundreds of thousands based on the principles of CONSTANTINE during the Spanish Inquisition    (may Montezuma----one of the many victims of that bitch-------rest in peace).       Keep in mind------your genocidal pal   SADDAM HUSSEIN  claimed lineage to the nabi pig himself and ----the current
> CALIPHA DOG------Baghdadi-----named himself after-------one of those sahabat nabi pigs------ABU BAKR


I'm infantile?!?!  Pot, kettle, black!


----------



## irosie91

konradv said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your statement is INFANTILE--------Constantine did not function entirely alone-----the fact that he died before the blue print for  Imperialism and Genocide was entirely
> complete is a moot point.      Muhummad died before the Koran was complete too----but he was also a  LARGE CORPORATION--------him and his friends  and pals and fellow rapist murderers   (sahabat nabi)        Abu Bakr the Nazi pig took up thetask of mass oppression and genocide just as  Queen Isabella laughed her way thru the murders and oppressions of hundreds of thousands based on the principles of CONSTANTINE during the Spanish Inquisition    (may Montezuma----one of the many victims of that bitch-------rest in peace).       Keep in mind------your genocidal pal   SADDAM HUSSEIN  claimed lineage to the nabi pig himself and ----the current
> CALIPHA DOG------Baghdadi-----named himself after-------one of those sahabat nabi pigs------ABU BAKR
> 
> 
> 
> I'm infantile?!?!  Pot, kettle, black!
Click to expand...



yes-----infantile------you claimed that  CONSTANTINE   was entirely alone in his
ROLE AS EMPEROR OF ROME-----and as steward of the NICEAN COUNCIL that
controlled the compilation of the  New testament was completely OUT OF HIS HANDS      and had nothing to do with the agenda of that EMPIRE-------that idea is INFANTILE.   Emperors do not function in a vacuum----------Emperors of the huge and vast IMPERIALISTIC EMPIRES of history-----certainly do not function alone.  
Projects controlled by those empire   (like the NICEAN council) do not function
in a vacuum either)    
I am lucky------as a kid I read lots-------from superman comics to the works of
Isaac Asimov-----to the Islamo Nazi propaganda compiled thruout the 20th century----all the way to the   New testament (very available in my very WASP town)  and later on the Old testament-----less available but they did show up here and there.-----to the comic plays of Aristophanes.    I has no FORMAL religious instruction except
for a dozen or so stints in protestant sunday school-----I was not convinced that the
easter bunny dropped off the jelly beans      THUS I learned to think for myself.

The New Testament was a reaction to the fact that the PHARISEES of 'palestina'---refused to lick roman ass


----------



## Challenger

Votto said:


> As I said before, the Jews would have to be plum crazy to give up their Zionist nation. I predict at some point the Jew haters will try to force them off their land and push them back into the ovens.



Disagree. Zionism is basicaly a "suicide cult" if the whole Jewish population of the world ever decide to relocate there. Putting all your eggs in one basket has never been a good idea. Judaism has survived for this long only because they have been a series of scattered populations.


----------



## irosie91

Challenger said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before, the Jews would have to be plum crazy to give up their Zionist nation. I predict at some point the Jew haters will try to force them off their land and push them back into the ovens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree. Zionism is basicaly a "suicide cult" if the whole Jewish population of the world ever decide to relocate there. Putting all your eggs in one basket has never been a good idea. Judaism has survived for this long only because they have been a series of scattered populations.
Click to expand...


so?    it happens that you are right-------scores and scored of  "cultures"   and 
"civilizations"   that were contemporary of ancient jewish culture are no longer
extant-------that originated in the TUMULTUOUS  middle east-----in fact MOST
are no longer extant-------jews did travel about-----and there were always groups of jews scattered thruout the   "OLD WORLD"  -----albeit with eyes on Jerusalem
-----and Judaism and Hebrew as a language------did survive.      Even Egyptian culture dropped dead as did SUMERIAN  -----both culture and language


----------



## Challenger

irosie91 said:


> ...it happens that you are right...



I'll have to frame this somewhere...


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you were the one who called Northern Europeans a bunch of drunkards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no-----I did not call northern Europeans  "a bunch of drunkards"------I cited a bit of actual information on prevalence of alcoholism in various populations.   In the USA there is a very high prevalence of alcoholism in both black americans and in
> Native americans.   It is notable that alcoholism is relatively rare in
> American Italians and American jews.    Some people have attributed those stats
> to the fact that both Italians and jews do not MYSTIFY  wine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> Any drinkenness probably has more to do with culture than it does to genetics.  Also, you know that I hate Jews right down to their core.  But I have to hand it to the Jew doctor or student doctor who recently who tried to stop a negroid from abducting a drunk White woman off the street.  Though obviously, he probably didn't think he would get shot.  He was lucky to have lived.  But with all the racemixing and multiethnic bullshit the Jews try to sell to the American public, if he had been murdered, it would have been poetic justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for the record-----alcoholism is associated with a genetic disposition-----one of theissues is the activity of  the liver enzyme group ---the Alcohol dehydrogenases---
> it is also associated with the incidence of endogenous depression----another condition with a genetic predisposition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you say in this instance could be true.  But consider this.  You say that Italians aren't as alcoholic.  But aren't they more prone to drink wine than those from northern Europe?  Even giving it to their kids, (Though from what I have heard, they sometimes water it down)  That sounds kind of alcoholic to me.  Also, I heard an apparent expert say once that even if you only drank once a year, as long as you felt you NEEDED to drink that one time, you were an alcoholic.  Maybe they were right and maybe they were wrong.  But that's what I heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your post indicates that you are an idiot.    A to the "experts" you "Hear"   try to ignore those mutterings at the methadone clinic
Click to expand...


  Are you saying that those newspaper articles are made up?  Are you that far gone?  Who in the hell would want to do that.  I know I wouldn't.  When coming up with things that paint the jews in a bad light, the last thing you need to do is make stuff up.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews in Western Europe suffered horribly for centuries.  They were made to wear special cloths and symbols, kicked out of entire countries, put in ghettos and rounded up and killed.  All of the oppression you saw in Nazi Germany had already been done to the European Jew, but on a larger scale.
> 
> This is all well documented.
> 
> Jews would have to be crazy to give up their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well-----not exactly-------it is true that the legal code that  ADOLF used to legalize
> genocide of jews was nothing new-------in fact it was invented by CONSTANTINE----
> emperor of Rome----300  AD--------the jerk who vilified the "pharasees" in his  NT
> to justify his Nazi filth--------BUT   the Nazis did it more efficiently
Click to expand...




irosie91 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews in Western Europe suffered horribly for centuries.  They were made to wear special cloths and symbols, kicked out of entire countries, put in ghettos and rounded up and killed.  All of the oppression you saw in Nazi Germany had already been done to the European Jew, but on a larger scale.
> 
> This is all well documented.
> 
> Jews would have to be crazy to give up their homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well-----not exactly-------it is true that the legal code that  ADOLF used to legalize
> genocide of jews was nothing new-------in fact it was invented by CONSTANTINE----
> emperor of Rome----300  AD--------the jerk who vilified the "pharasees" in his  NT
> to justify his Nazi filth--------BUT   the Nazis did it more efficiently
Click to expand...


  Still going on about that supposed "genocide" thing I see.  Are you going to bring up that bullshit "6 million" figure too?


----------



## freemind

konradv said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constantine was not even a Christian, although it was rumored he converted on his death bed.  Constantine was nothing more than a warmongering statist.  Perhaps this is why Constantine left out the book of Enoch from his Bible, because the book of Enoch has many verses condemning the kings and nations of the earth in regard to their treatment of it's citizens and the poor and how they will all be judged and condemned to an everlasting hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Constantine didn't compile the Bible.  That was done by church leaders.  He didn't care what was included; he just wanted Christian against Christian violence to end.  The final compilation wasn't completed until after his death anyway.
Click to expand...


  Wasn't the bible compiled at the councel of trent or something?


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before, the Jews would have to be plum crazy to give up their Zionist nation. I predict at some point the Jew haters will try to force them off their land and push them back into the ovens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree. Zionism is basicaly a "suicide cult" if the whole Jewish population of the world ever decide to relocate there. Putting all your eggs in one basket has never been a good idea. Judaism has survived for this long only because they have been a series of scattered populations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so?    it happens that you are right-------scores and scored of  "cultures"   and
> "civilizations"   that were contemporary of ancient jewish culture are no longer
> extant-------that originated in the TUMULTUOUS  middle east-----in fact MOST
> are no longer extant-------jews did travel about-----and there were always groups of jews scattered thruout the   "OLD WORLD"  -----albeit with eyes on Jerusalem
> -----and Judaism and Hebrew as a language------did survive.      Even Egyptian culture dropped dead as did SUMERIAN  -----both culture and language
Click to expand...


  But the Jews paid a price for their racism.  That is why unlike the descendants of the extint civilizations, there are only about 14 million Jews in the world.


----------



## freemind

Challenger said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that the goal of the Nazis was to expel the Jews. Not exterminate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 1939, maybe. But then after invading Poland, France, Belgium the Netherlands, Greece, Yugoslavia and later the Soviet Union, the nazis suddenly found themselves hving to deal with the bulk of Europe's Jewish population. Epic fail on the expulsion front, don't you think? So if you can't  expel them....let's go have chat about it...I know a nice villa near Wannsee...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how were they supposedly killed.  I have no doubt that some were.  But most likely not as many as the Jews or the Allied victors would like people to think.  And it is absolutely certain that they weren't gassed.  So where does that leave your brainwashed ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear, you only have to look at what happened in the former Yugosalvia, Omarska for example, to see well documented cases of how easy it is to kill people in a concentration camp, and the Serbs really weren't trying that hard compared to the Nazis.
> 
> Personally I don't care about numbers, as Stalin famously said, "The death of one man is a tragedy; the deaths of millions is a statistic." Quibbling over numbers, isn't the point.
> 
> The point is that Nazi Germany deliberately and systematically set out to segregate and then eradicate/exterminate an entire group of human beings based on their religion or just because they were perceived to be "different" according to racist pseudoscience.
Click to expand...


  I don't know who may have died in any yugoslav or serbian "death camps."  But if it was happening to muslims, who cares.  I sure as hell don't.  Also, Germany's problems WERE caused by the Jews.  There is nothing "pseudo" about it.  Just as there is nothing "pseudo" about what they're doing to this country.  Also, I don't know for sure if it is true, because I wasn't there.  But after WW I, parts of Germany became part of Poland.  Before Germany invaded Poland, I have heard it said that ethnic Germans in Poland were being slaughtered.  Most likely by Polish Jews with the Polish government turning a blind eye.  So Germany HAD to invade.

  Let's say that this didn't happen and war hadn't broke out.  (That is, until Russia invaded the west)  What do you think would have happened, more supposed "eradication/extermination" of the Jews or more deportations.


----------



## freemind

Votto said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that the goal of the Nazis was to expel the Jews. Not exterminate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 1939, maybe. But then after invading Poland, France, Belgium the Netherlands, Greece, Yugoslavia and later the Soviet Union, the nazis suddenly found themselves hving to deal with the bulk of Europe's Jewish population. Epic fail on the expulsion front, don't you think? So if you can't  expel them....let's go have chat about it...I know a nice villa near Wannsee...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how were they supposedly killed.  I have no doubt that some were.  But most likely not as many as the Jews or the Allied victors would like people to think.  And it is absolutely certain that they weren't gassed.  So where does that leave your brainwashed ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear, you only have to look at what happened in the former Yugosalvia, Omarska for example, to see well documented cases of how easy it is to kill people in a concentration camp, and the Serbs really weren't trying that hard compared to the Nazis.
> 
> Personally I don't care about numbers, as Stalin famously said, "The death of one man is a tragedy; the deaths of millions is a statistic." Quibbling over numbers, isn't the point.
> 
> The point is that Nazi Germany deliberately and systematically set out to segregate and then eradicate/exterminate an entire group of human beings based on their religion or just because they were perceived to be "different" according to racist pseudoscience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many wonder how the Holocaust occurred.  However, all one has to do is look at the mini Holocausts that led up to the main Holocaust in order to see that it was merely a natural climax to Jew hatred spanning centuries in Europe.
> 
> Let them piss around discussing just how bad that Holocaust was, it makes little difference really.
> 
> As I said before, the Jews would have to be plum crazy to give up their Zionist nation.  I predict at some point the Jew haters will try to force them off their land and push them back into the ovens.
Click to expand...


  Jews weren't gassed.  And probably very few were burnt up in ovens.  I doubt if the Germans had the spare fuel to do so.  Also after the war, the Russians made buildings look like gas chambers at Auschwitz.  They also built a smoke stack at their crematorium.  But they didn't bother to actually connect it to the crematorium.  And judging from the "oven" bullshit you spout, they didn't need to.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no-----I did not call northern Europeans  "a bunch of drunkards"------I cited a bit of actual information on prevalence of alcoholism in various populations.   In the USA there is a very high prevalence of alcoholism in both black americans and in
> Native americans.   It is notable that alcoholism is relatively rare in
> American Italians and American jews.    Some people have attributed those stats
> to the fact that both Italians and jews do not MYSTIFY  wine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> Any drinkenness probably has more to do with culture than it does to genetics.  Also, you know that I hate Jews right down to their core.  But I have to hand it to the Jew doctor or student doctor who recently who tried to stop a negroid from abducting a drunk White woman off the street.  Though obviously, he probably didn't think he would get shot.  He was lucky to have lived.  But with all the racemixing and multiethnic bullshit the Jews try to sell to the American public, if he had been murdered, it would have been poetic justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for the record-----alcoholism is associated with a genetic disposition-----one of theissues is the activity of  the liver enzyme group ---the Alcohol dehydrogenases---
> it is also associated with the incidence of endogenous depression----another condition with a genetic predisposition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you say in this instance could be true.  But consider this.  You say that Italians aren't as alcoholic.  But aren't they more prone to drink wine than those from northern Europe?  Even giving it to their kids, (Though from what I have heard, they sometimes water it down)  That sounds kind of alcoholic to me.  Also, I heard an apparent expert say once that even if you only drank once a year, as long as you felt you NEEDED to drink that one time, you were an alcoholic.  Maybe they were right and maybe they were wrong.  But that's what I heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your post indicates that you are an idiot.    A to the "experts" you "Hear"   try to ignore those mutterings at the methadone clinic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that those newspaper articles are made up?  Are you that far gone?  Who in the hell would want to do that.  I know I wouldn't.  When coming up with things that paint the jews in a bad light, the last thing you need to do is make stuff up.
Click to expand...


what  "newspaper articles"??            you are using another Josef Goebbels
technique------utterly baseless innuendo.     I am not surprised  --he also
shoved cyanide down the throats of his five toddlers for the glory of your
'god'    ADOLF


----------



## Challenger

freemind said:


> Also, Germany's problems WERE caused by the Jews. There is nothing "pseudo" about it.



...and your evidence for this allegation is what exactly?


----------



## Challenger

freemind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that the goal of the Nazis was to expel the Jews. Not exterminate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 1939, maybe. But then after invading Poland, France, Belgium the Netherlands, Greece, Yugoslavia and later the Soviet Union, the nazis suddenly found themselves hving to deal with the bulk of Europe's Jewish population. Epic fail on the expulsion front, don't you think? So if you can't  expel them....let's go have chat about it...I know a nice villa near Wannsee...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how were they supposedly killed.  I have no doubt that some were.  But most likely not as many as the Jews or the Allied victors would like people to think.  And it is absolutely certain that they weren't gassed.  So where does that leave your brainwashed ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear, you only have to look at what happened in the former Yugosalvia, Omarska for example, to see well documented cases of how easy it is to kill people in a concentration camp, and the Serbs really weren't trying that hard compared to the Nazis.
> 
> Personally I don't care about numbers, as Stalin famously said, "The death of one man is a tragedy; the deaths of millions is a statistic." Quibbling over numbers, isn't the point.
> 
> The point is that Nazi Germany deliberately and systematically set out to segregate and then eradicate/exterminate an entire group of human beings based on their religion or just because they were perceived to be "different" according to racist pseudoscience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know who may have died in any yugoslav or serbian "death camps."  But if it was happening to muslims, who cares.  I sure as hell don't.  Also, Germany's problems WERE caused by the Jews.  There is nothing "pseudo" about it.  Just as there is nothing "pseudo" about what they're doing to this country.  Also, I don't know for sure if it is true, because I wasn't there.  But after WW I, parts of Germany became part of Poland.  Before Germany invaded Poland, I have heard it said that ethnic Germans in Poland were being slaughtered.  Most likely by Polish Jews with the Polish government turning a blind eye.  So Germany HAD to invade.
> 
> Let's say that this didn't happen and war hadn't broke out.  (That is, until Russia invaded the west)  What do you think would have happened, more supposed "eradication/extermination" of the Jews or more deportations.
Click to expand...


After WW1 Poland was reconstituted in almost all it's original form from the defunct Austro-Hungarian, Gwerman and Russian Empire. There's nothing in mainstream history regarding any killings of ethnic Germans before September 1939, where's your evidence for this allegation?

Had war not broken out, it is quite possible that all Jewish Germans would have been expelled from Hitler's Germany and that would have been an end to the matter. The extermination option was arrived at once the "drang nach osten" resulted in the acquisition of territories containing large Jewish populations which could not be easily expelled. The Nazis lust for lebensraum merely created more problems for themselves and they arrived at the solution that most suited their collective temprament.


----------



## Esmeralda

"Why Would Holocaust Deniers Lie?"

It's very simple.  As long as they can deny the Holocaust, they can sustain their anti-Semitism without any sense of guilt, and they can stand up belligerently to anyone who challenges their anti-Semitism by bringing up the persecution of Jews.  Denying the Holocaust makes little, mean spirited bigots feel good about themselves and strong in their hatred of Jews. 

Very, very simple.


----------



## Esmeralda

Penelope said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTY its against German law to deny it in public. a big fine and 5 years in the gray bar motel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that, can't debate the death of Jews in WWII , just non debatable. Thank Goodness I live in the USA and everything is debatable.  When they tell you just believe, makes you wonder why. It has been so programed into people, most do not question it. Who in the heck cares, how many Germans died.
Click to expand...

You are a sick little shit.


----------



## Picaro

konradv said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constantine established a church run by the state.  Those that then came after Constantine were cookie cutter statists..
> 
> 
> 
> Constantine didn't care about running the church; he just wanted peace after the recent civil wars.  Like I said, the books that went into the Bible weren't something he had a hand in and weren't completely compiled until after his death.  Repeating the same erroneous statements you did earlier, doesn't change the facts.
Click to expand...


Yes. He admired how the Christians had set up their social services and how well organized they were and supportive of each other, and given the pagans' failures to copy their organization he decided to put them in charge of the Imperial social services.

It's ridiculous to believe that Christians would suddenly jump up and cave in and let some Emperor dictate their theology to them after enduring centuries of persecution from all sides without caving to anybody, especially after having recently endured the worst persecutions yet from Diocletian and his successors in the Tetrarchy following his death.

Even Galerius, Maxentius, and Lucinius, supporting the demands of the official state pagan cult leaders gave up trying to eradicate them and saw the writing on the wall, especially after the politics in Persia re Armenia came to the fore with the establishment of Armenia as the first Christian kingdom. The so-called 'purges' were a matter of ending a civil war and removing Constantina's political enemies in the government, not some Christian witch hunt


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91,
> Any drinkenness probably has more to do with culture than it does to genetics.  Also, you know that I hate Jews right down to their core.  But I have to hand it to the Jew doctor or student doctor who recently who tried to stop a negroid from abducting a drunk White woman off the street.  Though obviously, he probably didn't think he would get shot.  He was lucky to have lived.  But with all the racemixing and multiethnic bullshit the Jews try to sell to the American public, if he had been murdered, it would have been poetic justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the record-----alcoholism is associated with a genetic disposition-----one of theissues is the activity of  the liver enzyme group ---the Alcohol dehydrogenases---
> it is also associated with the incidence of endogenous depression----another condition with a genetic predisposition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you say in this instance could be true.  But consider this.  You say that Italians aren't as alcoholic.  But aren't they more prone to drink wine than those from northern Europe?  Even giving it to their kids, (Though from what I have heard, they sometimes water it down)  That sounds kind of alcoholic to me.  Also, I heard an apparent expert say once that even if you only drank once a year, as long as you felt you NEEDED to drink that one time, you were an alcoholic.  Maybe they were right and maybe they were wrong.  But that's what I heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your post indicates that you are an idiot.    A to the "experts" you "Hear"   try to ignore those mutterings at the methadone clinic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that those newspaper articles are made up?  Are you that far gone?  Who in the hell would want to do that.  I know I wouldn't.  When coming up with things that paint the jews in a bad light, the last thing you need to do is make stuff up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what  "newspaper articles"??            you are using another Josef Goebbels
> technique------utterly baseless innuendo.     I am not surprised  --he also
> shoved cyanide down the throats of his five toddlers for the glory of your
> 'god'    ADOLF
Click to expand...


  Oh.  So now the newspaper articles are real.  They are now supposedly just innuendo.  Boy are you an idiot.  Next, I think it was Gobbels wife who did it.  Given the choice of killing her children or seeing them grow up as a slave of the Jews, I think she made the right decision.


----------



## freemind

Challenger said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Germany's problems WERE caused by the Jews. There is nothing "pseudo" about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and your evidence for this allegation is what exactly?
Click to expand...


  My evidence is what is happening here and now.  Read this thread.  It is somewhere on this forum.  If you disagree with anything in it, find the thread and leave a reply in it.  If I see it, I will answer it.


----------



## freemind

Challenger said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that the goal of the Nazis was to expel the Jews. Not exterminate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 1939, maybe. But then after invading Poland, France, Belgium the Netherlands, Greece, Yugoslavia and later the Soviet Union, the nazis suddenly found themselves hving to deal with the bulk of Europe's Jewish population. Epic fail on the expulsion front, don't you think? So if you can't  expel them....let's go have chat about it...I know a nice villa near Wannsee...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how were they supposedly killed.  I have no doubt that some were.  But most likely not as many as the Jews or the Allied victors would like people to think.  And it is absolutely certain that they weren't gassed.  So where does that leave your brainwashed ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear, you only have to look at what happened in the former Yugosalvia, Omarska for example, to see well documented cases of how easy it is to kill people in a concentration camp, and the Serbs really weren't trying that hard compared to the Nazis.
> 
> Personally I don't care about numbers, as Stalin famously said, "The death of one man is a tragedy; the deaths of millions is a statistic." Quibbling over numbers, isn't the point.
> 
> The point is that Nazi Germany deliberately and systematically set out to segregate and then eradicate/exterminate an entire group of human beings based on their religion or just because they were perceived to be "different" according to racist pseudoscience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know who may have died in any yugoslav or serbian "death camps."  But if it was happening to muslims, who cares.  I sure as hell don't.  Also, Germany's problems WERE caused by the Jews.  There is nothing "pseudo" about it.  Just as there is nothing "pseudo" about what they're doing to this country.  Also, I don't know for sure if it is true, because I wasn't there.  But after WW I, parts of Germany became part of Poland.  Before Germany invaded Poland, I have heard it said that ethnic Germans in Poland were being slaughtered.  Most likely by Polish Jews with the Polish government turning a blind eye.  So Germany HAD to invade.
> 
> Let's say that this didn't happen and war hadn't broke out.  (That is, until Russia invaded the west)  What do you think would have happened, more supposed "eradication/extermination" of the Jews or more deportations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After WW1 Poland was reconstituted in almost all it's original form from the defunct Austro-Hungarian, Gwerman and Russian Empire. There's nothing in mainstream history regarding any killings of ethnic Germans before September 1939, where's your evidence for this allegation?
> 
> Had war not broken out, it is quite possible that all Jewish Germans would have been expelled from Hitler's Germany and that would have been an end to the matter. The extermination option was arrived at once the "drang nach osten" resulted in the acquisition of territories containing large Jewish populations which could not be easily expelled. The Nazis lust for lebensraum merely created more problems for themselves and they arrived at the solution that most suited their collective temprament.
Click to expand...


  Parts of Germany before WW I were in what became Poland after WW I.  That is where the German victims lived.  Also, history is written by the victors.  That is going to make the fact that Germany was provoked into attacking Poland hard to find.  But it is out there.  You want proof?  Watch the documentary, "Adolf Hitler: The greatest story NEVER told."  I have already given sufficient proof that the holocaust was largely a hoax.  I have better things to do than dig up evidence for an infinity of things that happened.  Next, after war broke out, it was nearly impossible to expel Jews.  So they put them into Jewish internment camps.  It was the hardships of war that caused problems for them from there.  I will include something for you to read.  Maybe it will help.


----------



## freemind

Picaro said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constantine established a church run by the state.  Those that then came after Constantine were cookie cutter statists..
> 
> 
> 
> Constantine didn't care about running the church; he just wanted peace after the recent civil wars.  Like I said, the books that went into the Bible weren't something he had a hand in and weren't completely compiled until after his death.  Repeating the same erroneous statements you did earlier, doesn't change the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. He admired how the Christians had set up their social services and how well organized they were and supportive of each other, and given the pagans' failures to copy their organization he decided to put them in charge of the Imperial social services.
> 
> It's ridiculous to believe that Christians would suddenly jump up and cave in and let some Emperor dictate their theology to them after enduring centuries of persecution from all sides without caving to anybody, especially after having recently endured the worst persecutions yet from Diocletian and his successors in the Tetrarchy following his death.
> 
> Even Galerius, Maxentius, and Lucinius, supporting the demands of the official state pagan cult leaders gave up trying to eradicate them and saw the writing on the wall, especially after the politics in Persia re Armenia came to the fore with the establishment of Armenia as the first Christian kingdom. The so-called 'purges' were a matter of ending a civil war and removing Constantina's political enemies in the government, not some Christian witch hunt
Click to expand...


  Don't forget that a large reason for the sucess of Christianity was due to the slaughter of non-Christians.


----------



## freemind

Esmeralda said:


> "Why Would Holocaust Deniers Lie?"
> 
> It's very simple.  As long as they can deny the Holocaust, they can sustain their anti-Semitism without any sense of guilt, and they can stand up belligerently to anyone who challenges their anti-Semitism by bringing up the persecution of Jews.  Denying the Holocaust makes little, mean spirited bigots feel good about themselves and strong in their hatred of Jews.
> 
> Very, very simple.



  Did you even read the thread?  It lists reason why people would lie about a real holocaust and reasons why people would lie about a largely fake holocaust.  If you want to debate any of those reasons, let's hear it.  I couldn't care less about your brainwashed ideas.


----------



## Esmeralda

freemind said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Why Would Holocaust Deniers Lie?"
> 
> It's very simple.  As long as they can deny the Holocaust, they can sustain their anti-Semitism without any sense of guilt, and they can stand up belligerently to anyone who challenges their anti-Semitism by bringing up the persecution of Jews.  Denying the Holocaust makes little, mean spirited bigots feel good about themselves and strong in their hatred of Jews.
> 
> Very, very simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read the thread?  It lists reason why people would lie about a real holocaust and reasons why people would lie about a largely fake holocaust.  If you want to debate any of those reasons, let's hear it.  I couldn't care less about your brainwashed ideas.
Click to expand...


So, 'freemind', you are not interested in hearing anything you don't want to hear. The reason people deny the Holocaust is because they are, like Hitler, anti-Semites. Period. End of story. Any other so-called reasons are justifications, based on either overt or hidden anti-Semitism


----------



## Challenger

freemind said:


> Also, history is written by the victors.



Nice sound bite but completely fallacious. To an academic, history is a synthesis of opposing views of events, broadly speaking, "there's your side, there's my side anf there's the truth". History is revised with every new generation of historians. Nothing you have said refutes the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.



freemind said:


> I have already given sufficient proof that the holocaust was largely a hoax. I have better things to do than dig up evidence for an infinity of things that happened.



No you haven't you've offered opinion and cherry picked pseudo-science, and the mere fact that you apparently have, "better things to do than dig up evidence for an infinity of things.." demonstrates that you have no genuine evidence to offer. 

Oh, just a thought, if all these people were not gassed/shot/exterminated, what happened to them?


----------



## Picaro

freemind said:


> Don't forget that a large reason for the sucess of Christianity was due to the slaughter of non-Christians.



What we shouldn't forget is that their success had nothing to do with slaughter of non-Christians, it had to do with their dedication to their beliefs and social organization, and the persecutions of them just created more martyrs and waves of admiring converts, making them a significant minority by the time Constantine felt abandoned by the pagan gods and went with the Christians over his political enemies.


----------



## freemind

Esmeralda said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Why Would Holocaust Deniers Lie?"
> 
> It's very simple.  As long as they can deny the Holocaust, they can sustain their anti-Semitism without any sense of guilt, and they can stand up belligerently to anyone who challenges their anti-Semitism by bringing up the persecution of Jews.  Denying the Holocaust makes little, mean spirited bigots feel good about themselves and strong in their hatred of Jews.
> 
> Very, very simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read the thread?  It lists reason why people would lie about a real holocaust and reasons why people would lie about a largely fake holocaust.  If you want to debate any of those reasons, let's hear it.  I couldn't care less about your brainwashed ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, 'freemind', you are not interested in hearing anything you don't want to hear. The reason people deny the Holocaust is because they are, like Hitler, anti-Semites. Period. End of story. Any other so-called reasons are justifications, based on either overt or hidden anti-Semitism
Click to expand...


  I'm not interested in debating over your clueless bullshit.  Anti-semitism isn't the point.  Reality is the point.  And the reality is that 6 million Jews didn't die in the holocaust.  Though I was watching one of those bullshit history shows about WW II once where some of the things they talked about probably wasn't bullshit.  They talked to Jews who after the war sought revenge against the Germans.  They managed to poison some bread that was to be given to ex-SS soldiers who were being held prisoner of ex-war.  But I don't think very many of them died.

  These Jewish revenge seekers also had a plan to poison the water supply of some German cities.  They wanted to murder 6 million Germans.  But with anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000 (not 6 million) Jews having died in the holocaust, that would have been a major crime.  For some reason, the Jewish revenge seekers didn't go through with their plan.  But every one of the filthy Jewish scum they interviewed were sorry that they didn't go through with the plan.  How does it feel to support mass murdering scum.

  Also, basically the founder of communism, Marx, was Jewish.  Lennin was part Jewish.  Trotsky was Jewish.  Most of the Bolshevik leaders were Jewish.  They were responsible for something like 30 million Russians meeting untimely deaths.  In all, I have heard the deaths that Russian communists were responsible for at 80 to 100 million people.  You can take your fictional "6 million" figure and shove it up your ass.  Look at what a Russian Nobel Laureate had to say about it.


----------



## freemind

Challenger said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, history is written by the victors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice sound bite but completely fallacious. To an academic, history is a synthesis of opposing views of events, broadly speaking, "there's your side, there's my side anf there's the truth". History is revised with every new generation of historians. Nothing you have said refutes the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have already given sufficient proof that the holocaust was largely a hoax. I have better things to do than dig up evidence for an infinity of things that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you haven't you've offered opinion and cherry picked pseudo-science, and the mere fact that you apparently have, "better things to do than dig up evidence for an infinity of things.." demonstrates that you have no genuine evidence to offer.
> 
> Oh, just a thought, if all these people were not gassed/shot/exterminated, what happened to them?
Click to expand...


  What in the hell makes you think that the pages I posted were bullshit.  Oh, I forgot,  Your deluded mind that has been brainwashed beyond all recognition.  As to "radical crackpot theories," did you not read the thread I posted called "Jewish Warfare"?  Find the original thread.  Leave a reply.  I will find it.  In it, you can tell me anything in the thread that you think is untrue.  Are you afraid?  Are you a chiken?  Bauk Bauk Bauk!  (Chicken sounds)  Go for it.  

  Next, didn't I show you a picture of an old plaque that used to be at the holocaust memorial museum in Auschwitz that says that 4 million Jews died there.  And the picture to the right that shows the new plaque that is there that says 1.5 million jews died there?  That isn't psuedoscience.  It is reality.  And the Poles would never have changed the numbers if they didn't have the evidence to back it up.  Even though I think the 1.5 million figure is still way too high.

  Next, before we begin to talk about what happened to the Jews, we first need to iron out how many died.  There are Red cross documents that say that 271,000 died.  There are more thoroughly researched findings that put the numbers anywhere from 300,000 to 600,000.  (Not 6 million)  How many Jews do you think died.


----------



## freemind

Picaro said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget that a large reason for the sucess of Christianity was due to the slaughter of non-Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we shouldn't forget is that their success had nothing to do with slaughter of non-Christians, it had to do with their dedication to their beliefs and social organization, and the persecutions of them just created more martyrs and waves of admiring converts, making them a significant minority by the time Constantine felt abandoned by the pagan gods and went with the Christians over his political enemies.
Click to expand...


  There were persecutions of pagans going on before the fall of the Roman empire.  I couldn't find out how many European pagans died at the hands of Christians.  But no doubt the numbers were well into the hundreds of thousands.  The choice for many was simple, either be Christian or be dead.  Also, I heard a story about a Russian king.  I don't remember who it was.  He wanted to infect his subject with a certain religion.  His choice was either Christianity or islam.  But this king liked to drink.  Which islam was against.  So he chose Christianity.  It was no doubt death or the threat of death that was largely behind making those people accept Christainity.


----------



## jillian

freemind said:


> \
> 
> Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.



scum...


----------



## freemind

jillian said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Keep in mind that history is written by the victors.  Consider the power the U.S. government and the jews have to see that their version of history prevails.  Compare to that to the power of the few who seek the truth for the truth's sake.  Holocaust deniers vs holocaust promoters.  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scum...
Click to expand...


  Are insults the best you can do?  If you want to challenge anything I said, then speak it.  Otherwise, blow it out your ass


----------



## Challenger

freemind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, history is written by the victors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice sound bite but completely fallacious. To an academic, history is a synthesis of opposing views of events, broadly speaking, "there's your side, there's my side anf there's the truth". History is revised with every new generation of historians. Nothing you have said refutes the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have already given sufficient proof that the holocaust was largely a hoax. I have better things to do than dig up evidence for an infinity of things that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you haven't you've offered opinion and cherry picked pseudo-science, and the mere fact that you apparently have, "better things to do than dig up evidence for an infinity of things.." demonstrates that you have no genuine evidence to offer.
> 
> Oh, just a thought, if all these people were not gassed/shot/exterminated, what happened to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the hell makes you think that the pages I posted were bullshit.  Oh, I forgot,  Your deluded mind that has been brainwashed beyond all recognition.  As to "radical crackpot theories," did you not read the thread I posted called "Jewish Warfare"?  Find the original thread.  Leave a reply.  I will find it.  In it, you can tell me anything in the thread that you think is untrue.  Are you afraid?  Are you a chiken?  Bauk Bauk Bauk!  (Chicken sounds)  Go for it.
> 
> Next, didn't I show you a picture of an old plaque that used to be at the holocaust memorial museum in Auschwitz that says that 4 million Jews died there.  And the picture to the right that shows the new plaque that is there that says 1.5 million jews died there?  That isn't psuedoscience.  It is reality.  And the Poles would never have changed the numbers if they didn't have the evidence to back it up.  Even though I think the 1.5 million figure is still way too high.
> 
> Next, before we begin to talk about what happened to the Jews, we first need to iron out how many died.  There are Red cross documents that say that 271,000 died.  There are more thoroughly researched findings that put the numbers anywhere from 300,000 to 600,000.  (Not 6 million)  How many Jews do you think died.
Click to expand...


I'll say it again incase you missed it the first three times, 

Nothing you have said refutes the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.


----------



## freemind

Challenger said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, history is written by the victors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice sound bite but completely fallacious. To an academic, history is a synthesis of opposing views of events, broadly speaking, "there's your side, there's my side anf there's the truth". History is revised with every new generation of historians. Nothing you have said refutes the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have already given sufficient proof that the holocaust was largely a hoax. I have better things to do than dig up evidence for an infinity of things that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you haven't you've offered opinion and cherry picked pseudo-science, and the mere fact that you apparently have, "better things to do than dig up evidence for an infinity of things.." demonstrates that you have no genuine evidence to offer.
> 
> Oh, just a thought, if all these people were not gassed/shot/exterminated, what happened to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the hell makes you think that the pages I posted were bullshit.  Oh, I forgot,  Your deluded mind that has been brainwashed beyond all recognition.  As to "radical crackpot theories," did you not read the thread I posted called "Jewish Warfare"?  Find the original thread.  Leave a reply.  I will find it.  In it, you can tell me anything in the thread that you think is untrue.  Are you afraid?  Are you a chiken?  Bauk Bauk Bauk!  (Chicken sounds)  Go for it.
> 
> Next, didn't I show you a picture of an old plaque that used to be at the holocaust memorial museum in Auschwitz that says that 4 million Jews died there.  And the picture to the right that shows the new plaque that is there that says 1.5 million jews died there?  That isn't psuedoscience.  It is reality.  And the Poles would never have changed the numbers if they didn't have the evidence to back it up.  Even though I think the 1.5 million figure is still way too high.
> 
> Next, before we begin to talk about what happened to the Jews, we first need to iron out how many died.  There are Red cross documents that say that 271,000 died.  There are more thoroughly researched findings that put the numbers anywhere from 300,000 to 600,000.  (Not 6 million)  How many Jews do you think died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll say it again incase you missed it the first three times,
> 
> Nothing you have said refutes the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
Click to expand...


  Is that the best you can do.  Make shit up?  I never said anything to challenge tha fact that the Nazis tried to get rid of the Jews.  Did I not mention to you something before about "The Haavara Agreement"?  As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question.  HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST.  Answer it!

  As to racial crackpot theories, the U.S. is a large country with a lot of natural resources and arable land.  Then consider these stastics.
  U.S. population, 319 million.  Yearly value of exports, 1 trillion, 612 billion.
  Japan population, 127 million.  Yearly value of exports 792 billion.
  German population, 81.89 million.  Yearly value of exports, 1 trillion, 492 billion.

  The U.S. also has more drug users than any other country.  We also have 4% of the worlds population, but 25% of those in jail.  These aren't crackpot theories.  They are reality.  Read the threads, "Jewish Warfare."  And the thread, "Is the White species superior?"  If you can disagree with what they say, then you are the crackpot.  But feel free to debate me about anything they have to say.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, history is written by the victors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice sound bite but completely fallacious. To an academic, history is a synthesis of opposing views of events, broadly speaking, "there's your side, there's my side anf there's the truth". History is revised with every new generation of historians. Nothing you have said refutes the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have already given sufficient proof that the holocaust was largely a hoax. I have better things to do than dig up evidence for an infinity of things that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you haven't you've offered opinion and cherry picked pseudo-science, and the mere fact that you apparently have, "better things to do than dig up evidence for an infinity of things.." demonstrates that you have no genuine evidence to offer.
> 
> Oh, just a thought, if all these people were not gassed/shot/exterminated, what happened to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the hell makes you think that the pages I posted were bullshit.  Oh, I forgot,  Your deluded mind that has been brainwashed beyond all recognition.  As to "radical crackpot theories," did you not read the thread I posted called "Jewish Warfare"?  Find the original thread.  Leave a reply.  I will find it.  In it, you can tell me anything in the thread that you think is untrue.  Are you afraid?  Are you a chiken?  Bauk Bauk Bauk!  (Chicken sounds)  Go for it.
> 
> Next, didn't I show you a picture of an old plaque that used to be at the holocaust memorial museum in Auschwitz that says that 4 million Jews died there.  And the picture to the right that shows the new plaque that is there that says 1.5 million jews died there?  That isn't psuedoscience.  It is reality.  And the Poles would never have changed the numbers if they didn't have the evidence to back it up.  Even though I think the 1.5 million figure is still way too high.
> 
> Next, before we begin to talk about what happened to the Jews, we first need to iron out how many died.  There are Red cross documents that say that 271,000 died.  There are more thoroughly researched findings that put the numbers anywhere from 300,000 to 600,000.  (Not 6 million)  How many Jews do you think died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll say it again incase you missed it the first three times,
> 
> Nothing you have said refutes the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best you can do.  Make shit up?  I never said anything to challenge tha fact that the Nazis tried to get rid of the Jews.  Did I not mention to you something before about "The Haavara Agreement"?  As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question.  HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST.  Answer it!
> 
> As to racial crackpot theories, the U.S. is a large country with a lot of natural resources and arable land.  Then consider these stastics.
> U.S. population, 319 million.  Yearly value of exports, 1 trillion, 612 billion.
> Japan population, 127 million.  Yearly value of exports 792 billion.
> German population, 81.89 million.  Yearly value of exports, 1 trillion, 492 billion.
> 
> The U.S. also has more drug users than any other country.  We also have 4% of the worlds population, but 25% of those in jail.  These aren't crackpot theories.  They are reality.  Read the threads, "Jewish Warfare."  And the thread, "Is the White species superior?"  If you can disagree with what they say, then you are the crackpot.  But feel free to debate me about anything they have to say.
Click to expand...


your post makes no sense------How would I know the precise number of people your kith and kin murdered?     I do not even know exactly how many people scum like you  murder in drunken rage


----------



## Challenger

freemind said:


> As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question. HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST. Answer it!



The question is irrelevant, but the answer is, *"no one knows for sure"*; they're still finding mass grave sites in Eastern Europe

Pipeline workers find mass grave of Jews killed by Nazis

Quibbling over exact numbers is a pointless exercise, and still doesn't alter the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, history is written by the victors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice sound bite but completely fallacious. To an academic, history is a synthesis of opposing views of events, broadly speaking, "there's your side, there's my side anf there's the truth". History is revised with every new generation of historians. Nothing you have said refutes the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have already given sufficient proof that the holocaust was largely a hoax. I have better things to do than dig up evidence for an infinity of things that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you haven't you've offered opinion and cherry picked pseudo-science, and the mere fact that you apparently have, "better things to do than dig up evidence for an infinity of things.." demonstrates that you have no genuine evidence to offer.
> 
> Oh, just a thought, if all these people were not gassed/shot/exterminated, what happened to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the hell makes you think that the pages I posted were bullshit.  Oh, I forgot,  Your deluded mind that has been brainwashed beyond all recognition.  As to "radical crackpot theories," did you not read the thread I posted called "Jewish Warfare"?  Find the original thread.  Leave a reply.  I will find it.  In it, you can tell me anything in the thread that you think is untrue.  Are you afraid?  Are you a chiken?  Bauk Bauk Bauk!  (Chicken sounds)  Go for it.
> 
> Next, didn't I show you a picture of an old plaque that used to be at the holocaust memorial museum in Auschwitz that says that 4 million Jews died there.  And the picture to the right that shows the new plaque that is there that says 1.5 million jews died there?  That isn't psuedoscience.  It is reality.  And the Poles would never have changed the numbers if they didn't have the evidence to back it up.  Even though I think the 1.5 million figure is still way too high.
> 
> Next, before we begin to talk about what happened to the Jews, we first need to iron out how many died.  There are Red cross documents that say that 271,000 died.  There are more thoroughly researched findings that put the numbers anywhere from 300,000 to 600,000.  (Not 6 million)  How many Jews do you think died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll say it again incase you missed it the first three times,
> 
> Nothing you have said refutes the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best you can do.  Make shit up?  I never said anything to challenge tha fact that the Nazis tried to get rid of the Jews.  Did I not mention to you something before about "The Haavara Agreement"?  As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question.  HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST.  Answer it!
> 
> As to racial crackpot theories, the U.S. is a large country with a lot of natural resources and arable land.  Then consider these stastics.
> U.S. population, 319 million.  Yearly value of exports, 1 trillion, 612 billion.
> Japan population, 127 million.  Yearly value of exports 792 billion.
> German population, 81.89 million.  Yearly value of exports, 1 trillion, 492 billion.
> 
> The U.S. also has more drug users than any other country.  We also have 4% of the worlds population, but 25% of those in jail.  These aren't crackpot theories.  They are reality.  Read the threads, "Jewish Warfare."  And the thread, "Is the White species superior?"  If you can disagree with what they say, then you are the crackpot.  But feel free to debate me about anything they have to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your post makes no sense------How would I know the precise number of people your kith and kin murdered?     I do not even know exactly how many people scum like you  murder in drunken rage
Click to expand...


  The answer for a Jew is usually 6 million.  If you don't agree with that number, then just make some sort of guess.  As for the number of people White people murder in a drunken rage, I doubt if the number is very high.  Even then, I would be willing to bet that non-whites as a percentage of their population murder more people in a drunken rage.


----------



## freemind

Challenger said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question. HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST. Answer it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant, but the answer is, *"no one knows for sure"*; they're still finding mass grave sites in Eastern Europe
> 
> Pipeline workers find mass grave of Jews killed by Nazis
> 
> Quibbling over exact numbers is a pointless exercise, and still doesn't alter the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
Click to expand...


  Did you even read my thread?  It matters a great deal.  And for the Jewish revenge seekers after WW II who wanted to poisin the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans, they seemed to know.  Jews who seek and are receiving reparations for the holocaust also seem to have a pretty good idea.  Even if it is wrong.

  Also, if you are going to accuse people of extermination, you should have a pretty good idea of how many died.  You should also include how they died and why.  Red Cross documents put the number at about 271,000.  Other findings put the numbers from three hundred thousand to six hundred thousand.  After Poland gained its independence from Russia, another Nazi hating country, Poland lowered the number of Jews who died at Auschwitz from 4 million to 1.5 million.  (Which is probably still too high)  And if the number of deaths at Auschwitz were so overstated, you can bet your ass that they were at all of the other Jewish internment camps too.  As to the "crackpot" theory of White superiority, I already went into that.  Is the best you can do is ignore it and keep repeating the same bullshit?


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice sound bite but completely fallacious. To an academic, history is a synthesis of opposing views of events, broadly speaking, "there's your side, there's my side anf there's the truth". History is revised with every new generation of historians. Nothing you have said refutes the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> No you haven't you've offered opinion and cherry picked pseudo-science, and the mere fact that you apparently have, "better things to do than dig up evidence for an infinity of things.." demonstrates that you have no genuine evidence to offer.
> 
> Oh, just a thought, if all these people were not gassed/shot/exterminated, what happened to them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell makes you think that the pages I posted were bullshit.  Oh, I forgot,  Your deluded mind that has been brainwashed beyond all recognition.  As to "radical crackpot theories," did you not read the thread I posted called "Jewish Warfare"?  Find the original thread.  Leave a reply.  I will find it.  In it, you can tell me anything in the thread that you think is untrue.  Are you afraid?  Are you a chiken?  Bauk Bauk Bauk!  (Chicken sounds)  Go for it.
> 
> Next, didn't I show you a picture of an old plaque that used to be at the holocaust memorial museum in Auschwitz that says that 4 million Jews died there.  And the picture to the right that shows the new plaque that is there that says 1.5 million jews died there?  That isn't psuedoscience.  It is reality.  And the Poles would never have changed the numbers if they didn't have the evidence to back it up.  Even though I think the 1.5 million figure is still way too high.
> 
> Next, before we begin to talk about what happened to the Jews, we first need to iron out how many died.  There are Red cross documents that say that 271,000 died.  There are more thoroughly researched findings that put the numbers anywhere from 300,000 to 600,000.  (Not 6 million)  How many Jews do you think died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll say it again incase you missed it the first three times,
> 
> Nothing you have said refutes the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best you can do.  Make shit up?  I never said anything to challenge tha fact that the Nazis tried to get rid of the Jews.  Did I not mention to you something before about "The Haavara Agreement"?  As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question.  HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST.  Answer it!
> 
> As to racial crackpot theories, the U.S. is a large country with a lot of natural resources and arable land.  Then consider these stastics.
> U.S. population, 319 million.  Yearly value of exports, 1 trillion, 612 billion.
> Japan population, 127 million.  Yearly value of exports 792 billion.
> German population, 81.89 million.  Yearly value of exports, 1 trillion, 492 billion.
> 
> The U.S. also has more drug users than any other country.  We also have 4% of the worlds population, but 25% of those in jail.  These aren't crackpot theories.  They are reality.  Read the threads, "Jewish Warfare."  And the thread, "Is the White species superior?"  If you can disagree with what they say, then you are the crackpot.  But feel free to debate me about anything they have to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your post makes no sense------How would I know the precise number of people your kith and kin murdered?     I do not even know exactly how many people scum like you  murder in drunken rage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer for a Jew is usually 6 million.  If you don't agree with that number, then just make some sort of guess.  As for the number of people White people murder in a drunken rage, I doubt if the number is very high.  Even then, I would be willing to bet that non-whites as a percentage of their population murder more people in a drunken rage.
Click to expand...


How interesting.    In fact,  you are wrong.    Drunken violence is far more a behavior of rednecks than of black males.     No question that alcoholism is rampant
amongst black males-----but that all important gun in the hands of a drunk cracker is a  SOUTHERN WASP thing.     Even your sluts kill--------I do not have enough fingers and toes  time thousands to count up the cases of  "my dad is dead----my mom was "cleaning" his gun"   stories I have encountered


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell makes you think that the pages I posted were bullshit.  Oh, I forgot,  Your deluded mind that has been brainwashed beyond all recognition.  As to "radical crackpot theories," did you not read the thread I posted called "Jewish Warfare"?  Find the original thread.  Leave a reply.  I will find it.  In it, you can tell me anything in the thread that you think is untrue.  Are you afraid?  Are you a chiken?  Bauk Bauk Bauk!  (Chicken sounds)  Go for it.
> 
> Next, didn't I show you a picture of an old plaque that used to be at the holocaust memorial museum in Auschwitz that says that 4 million Jews died there.  And the picture to the right that shows the new plaque that is there that says 1.5 million jews died there?  That isn't psuedoscience.  It is reality.  And the Poles would never have changed the numbers if they didn't have the evidence to back it up.  Even though I think the 1.5 million figure is still way too high.
> 
> Next, before we begin to talk about what happened to the Jews, we first need to iron out how many died.  There are Red cross documents that say that 271,000 died.  There are more thoroughly researched findings that put the numbers anywhere from 300,000 to 600,000.  (Not 6 million)  How many Jews do you think died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say it again incase you missed it the first three times,
> 
> Nothing you have said refutes the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best you can do.  Make shit up?  I never said anything to challenge tha fact that the Nazis tried to get rid of the Jews.  Did I not mention to you something before about "The Haavara Agreement"?  As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question.  HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST.  Answer it!
> 
> As to racial crackpot theories, the U.S. is a large country with a lot of natural resources and arable land.  Then consider these stastics.
> U.S. population, 319 million.  Yearly value of exports, 1 trillion, 612 billion.
> Japan population, 127 million.  Yearly value of exports 792 billion.
> German population, 81.89 million.  Yearly value of exports, 1 trillion, 492 billion.
> 
> The U.S. also has more drug users than any other country.  We also have 4% of the worlds population, but 25% of those in jail.  These aren't crackpot theories.  They are reality.  Read the threads, "Jewish Warfare."  And the thread, "Is the White species superior?"  If you can disagree with what they say, then you are the crackpot.  But feel free to debate me about anything they have to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your post makes no sense------How would I know the precise number of people your kith and kin murdered?     I do not even know exactly how many people scum like you  murder in drunken rage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer for a Jew is usually 6 million.  If you don't agree with that number, then just make some sort of guess.  As for the number of people White people murder in a drunken rage, I doubt if the number is very high.  Even then, I would be willing to bet that non-whites as a percentage of their population murder more people in a drunken rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How interesting.    In fact,  you are wrong.    Drunken violence is far more a behavior of rednecks than of black males.     No question that alcoholism is rampant
> amongst black males-----but that all important gun in the hands of a drunk cracker is a  SOUTHERN WASP thing.     Even your sluts kill--------I do not have enough fingers and toes  time thousands to count up the cases of  "my dad is dead----my mom was "cleaning" his gun"   stories I have encountered
Click to expand...


  I don't care to hear your Jewish, anti-White bullshit.  Also, a lot of the way people behave has to do with the monkey see monkey do things in the media.  And who runs the media?  Jews.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say it again incase you missed it the first three times,
> 
> Nothing you have said refutes the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the best you can do.  Make shit up?  I never said anything to challenge tha fact that the Nazis tried to get rid of the Jews.  Did I not mention to you something before about "The Haavara Agreement"?  As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question.  HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST.  Answer it!
> 
> As to racial crackpot theories, the U.S. is a large country with a lot of natural resources and arable land.  Then consider these stastics.
> U.S. population, 319 million.  Yearly value of exports, 1 trillion, 612 billion.
> Japan population, 127 million.  Yearly value of exports 792 billion.
> German population, 81.89 million.  Yearly value of exports, 1 trillion, 492 billion.
> 
> The U.S. also has more drug users than any other country.  We also have 4% of the worlds population, but 25% of those in jail.  These aren't crackpot theories.  They are reality.  Read the threads, "Jewish Warfare."  And the thread, "Is the White species superior?"  If you can disagree with what they say, then you are the crackpot.  But feel free to debate me about anything they have to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your post makes no sense------How would I know the precise number of people your kith and kin murdered?     I do not even know exactly how many people scum like you  murder in drunken rage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer for a Jew is usually 6 million.  If you don't agree with that number, then just make some sort of guess.  As for the number of people White people murder in a drunken rage, I doubt if the number is very high.  Even then, I would be willing to bet that non-whites as a percentage of their population murder more people in a drunken rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How interesting.    In fact,  you are wrong.    Drunken violence is far more a behavior of rednecks than of black males.     No question that alcoholism is rampant
> amongst black males-----but that all important gun in the hands of a drunk cracker is a  SOUTHERN WASP thing.     Even your sluts kill--------I do not have enough fingers and toes  time thousands to count up the cases of  "my dad is dead----my mom was "cleaning" his gun"   stories I have encountered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care to hear your Jewish, anti-White bullshit.  Also, a lot of the way people behave has to do with the monkey see monkey do things in the media.  And who runs the media?  Jews.
Click to expand...


people who can write----do write.     People who prefer to drink,  do drink


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the best you can do.  Make shit up?  I never said anything to challenge tha fact that the Nazis tried to get rid of the Jews.  Did I not mention to you something before about "The Haavara Agreement"?  As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question.  HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST.  Answer it!
> 
> As to racial crackpot theories, the U.S. is a large country with a lot of natural resources and arable land.  Then consider these stastics.
> U.S. population, 319 million.  Yearly value of exports, 1 trillion, 612 billion.
> Japan population, 127 million.  Yearly value of exports 792 billion.
> German population, 81.89 million.  Yearly value of exports, 1 trillion, 492 billion.
> 
> The U.S. also has more drug users than any other country.  We also have 4% of the worlds population, but 25% of those in jail.  These aren't crackpot theories.  They are reality.  Read the threads, "Jewish Warfare."  And the thread, "Is the White species superior?"  If you can disagree with what they say, then you are the crackpot.  But feel free to debate me about anything they have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your post makes no sense------How would I know the precise number of people your kith and kin murdered?     I do not even know exactly how many people scum like you  murder in drunken rage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer for a Jew is usually 6 million.  If you don't agree with that number, then just make some sort of guess.  As for the number of people White people murder in a drunken rage, I doubt if the number is very high.  Even then, I would be willing to bet that non-whites as a percentage of their population murder more people in a drunken rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How interesting.    In fact,  you are wrong.    Drunken violence is far more a behavior of rednecks than of black males.     No question that alcoholism is rampant
> amongst black males-----but that all important gun in the hands of a drunk cracker is a  SOUTHERN WASP thing.     Even your sluts kill--------I do not have enough fingers and toes  time thousands to count up the cases of  "my dad is dead----my mom was "cleaning" his gun"   stories I have encountered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care to hear your Jewish, anti-White bullshit.  Also, a lot of the way people behave has to do with the monkey see monkey do things in the media.  And who runs the media?  Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people who can write----do write.     People who prefer to drink,  do drink
Click to expand...


  And people who prefer to tell lies about the holocaust do lie about the holocaust.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your post makes no sense------How would I know the precise number of people your kith and kin murdered?     I do not even know exactly how many people scum like you  murder in drunken rage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer for a Jew is usually 6 million.  If you don't agree with that number, then just make some sort of guess.  As for the number of people White people murder in a drunken rage, I doubt if the number is very high.  Even then, I would be willing to bet that non-whites as a percentage of their population murder more people in a drunken rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How interesting.    In fact,  you are wrong.    Drunken violence is far more a behavior of rednecks than of black males.     No question that alcoholism is rampant
> amongst black males-----but that all important gun in the hands of a drunk cracker is a  SOUTHERN WASP thing.     Even your sluts kill--------I do not have enough fingers and toes  time thousands to count up the cases of  "my dad is dead----my mom was "cleaning" his gun"   stories I have encountered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care to hear your Jewish, anti-White bullshit.  Also, a lot of the way people behave has to do with the monkey see monkey do things in the media.  And who runs the media?  Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people who can write----do write.     People who prefer to drink,  do drink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people who prefer to tell lies about the holocaust do lie about the holocaust.
Click to expand...


yes-----holocaust comic books were circulating in the inebriated islamo Nazi town
in which I grew up by the mid 1930s


----------



## Challenger

freemind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question. HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST. Answer it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant, but the answer is, *"no one knows for sure"*; they're still finding mass grave sites in Eastern Europe
> 
> Pipeline workers find mass grave of Jews killed by Nazis
> 
> Quibbling over exact numbers is a pointless exercise, and still doesn't alter the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read my thread?  It matters a great deal.  And for the Jewish revenge seekers after WW II who wanted to poisin the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans, they seemed to know.  Jews who seek and are receiving reparations for the holocaust also seem to have a pretty good idea.  Even if it is wrong.
> 
> Also, if you are going to accuse people of extermination, you should have a pretty good idea of how many died.  You should also include how they died and why.  Red Cross documents put the number at about 271,000.  Other findings put the numbers from three hundred thousand to six hundred thousand.  After Poland gained its independence from Russia, another Nazi hating country, Poland lowered the number of Jews who died at Auschwitz from 4 million to 1.5 million.  (Which is probably still too high)  And if the number of deaths at Auschwitz were so overstated, you can bet your ass that they were at all of the other Jewish internment camps too.  As to the "crackpot" theory of White superiority, I already went into that.  Is the best you can do is ignore it and keep repeating the same bullshit?
Click to expand...


Quibbling about numbers on an internet forum is a waste of time and effort. In my case we have the British Association of Holocaust Studies based at the University of Southamption who co-ordinate and disseminate the latest academic research on the subject. Numbers of the victims fluctuates as new information is discovered, it's not an easy subject to research. It may surprise you to learn that new information is coming to light about the Spanish Armada of 1588, 500 years later so there's still a lot to be discovered about the Holocaust. If I'm around 500 years from now and the Holcaust turns out to be a big missunderstanding, I'll tip my hat to you for raising awareness of the fact. 

However as the current evidence stands, the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion, and nothing you have produced so far contradicts that.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question. HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST. Answer it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant, but the answer is, *"no one knows for sure"*; they're still finding mass grave sites in Eastern Europe
> 
> Pipeline workers find mass grave of Jews killed by Nazis
> 
> Quibbling over exact numbers is a pointless exercise, and still doesn't alter the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read my thread?  It matters a great deal.  And for the Jewish revenge seekers after WW II who wanted to poisin the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans, they seemed to know.  Jews who seek and are receiving reparations for the holocaust also seem to have a pretty good idea.  Even if it is wrong.
> 
> Also, if you are going to accuse people of extermination, you should have a pretty good idea of how many died.  You should also include how they died and why.  Red Cross documents put the number at about 271,000.  Other findings put the numbers from three hundred thousand to six hundred thousand.  After Poland gained its independence from Russia, another Nazi hating country, Poland lowered the number of Jews who died at Auschwitz from 4 million to 1.5 million.  (Which is probably still too high)  And if the number of deaths at Auschwitz were so overstated, you can bet your ass that they were at all of the other Jewish internment camps too.  As to the "crackpot" theory of White superiority, I already went into that.  Is the best you can do is ignore it and keep repeating the same bullshit?
Click to expand...


I am fascinated     I never heard of "THE PLOT TO POISON THE WELLS OF GERMANY CITES BY DA JOOOOOS"    post world war II-----but I have heard of
many such accusations-------for example the machinations of the jews of Portugal
which brought about earthquakes-----thus leading to the very correct and righteous
murder and expulsion of jews from Portugal-----the esteemed philosopher,   SPINOZA---ended up in Holland as a result of the fascinating plot    --------and the oldest synagogue in New York City------came to be ----built by the escapees from that JUST PENALTY for  JEWISH EARTH QUAKES---------the name of the synagogue which still stands is     Shearith Israel in New York City, 1654.     The present building is not that old-----I think the original burnt down  (??)  but it still has some fascinating historical antique features   (1897)      The place is often called  "THE SPANISH AND PORTUGESE SYNAGOGUE"  since the founders were survivors of that  horrific EARTH QUAKE MAKING CADRE OF JEWS in  Portugal----and some of the survivors of  SAINT QUEEN ISABELLA   who delighted in burning infants to death in the famous  AUTO DE FE   of Spain.     Feel free to ask questions----by marriage I have relatives descended from that general group of
people------lucky them------after more than 400 years out of the Iberian peninsula---
they still speak SPANISH---from the cradle.    I envy people who speak multi languages from infancy


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer for a Jew is usually 6 million.  If you don't agree with that number, then just make some sort of guess.  As for the number of people White people murder in a drunken rage, I doubt if the number is very high.  Even then, I would be willing to bet that non-whites as a percentage of their population murder more people in a drunken rage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How interesting.    In fact,  you are wrong.    Drunken violence is far more a behavior of rednecks than of black males.     No question that alcoholism is rampant
> amongst black males-----but that all important gun in the hands of a drunk cracker is a  SOUTHERN WASP thing.     Even your sluts kill--------I do not have enough fingers and toes  time thousands to count up the cases of  "my dad is dead----my mom was "cleaning" his gun"   stories I have encountered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care to hear your Jewish, anti-White bullshit.  Also, a lot of the way people behave has to do with the monkey see monkey do things in the media.  And who runs the media?  Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people who can write----do write.     People who prefer to drink,  do drink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people who prefer to tell lies about the holocaust do lie about the holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes-----holocaust comic books were circulating in the inebriated islamo Nazi town
> in which I grew up by the mid 1930s
Click to expand...


  Were they comic books that supported the Jewish version of the holocaust or refuted it.  Also, I will include the pictures of three porno magazines that I hear circulated in Israel in the early 60's.  Apparently Jewish sand negro boys (and probably men) used to like to masturbate at the thought at being sexually assaulted by White Nazi dream girls.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How interesting.    In fact,  you are wrong.    Drunken violence is far more a behavior of rednecks than of black males.     No question that alcoholism is rampant
> amongst black males-----but that all important gun in the hands of a drunk cracker is a  SOUTHERN WASP thing.     Even your sluts kill--------I do not have enough fingers and toes  time thousands to count up the cases of  "my dad is dead----my mom was "cleaning" his gun"   stories I have encountered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care to hear your Jewish, anti-White bullshit.  Also, a lot of the way people behave has to do with the monkey see monkey do things in the media.  And who runs the media?  Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people who can write----do write.     People who prefer to drink,  do drink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people who prefer to tell lies about the holocaust do lie about the holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes-----holocaust comic books were circulating in the inebriated islamo Nazi town
> in which I grew up by the mid 1930s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were they comic books that supported the Jewish version of the holocaust or refuted it.  Also, I will include the pictures of three porno magazines that I hear circulated in Israel in the early 60's.  Apparently Jewish sand negro boys (and probably men) used to like to masturbate at the thought at being sexually assaulted by White Nazi dream girls.
> 
> View attachment 56019
Click to expand...


I have been in lots of homes of Israelis and never say those comics-----I lived
in a small town in the USA  and saw lots of porn in the homes of white trash like
you


----------



## freemind

Challenger said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question. HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST. Answer it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant, but the answer is, *"no one knows for sure"*; they're still finding mass grave sites in Eastern Europe
> 
> Pipeline workers find mass grave of Jews killed by Nazis
> 
> Quibbling over exact numbers is a pointless exercise, and still doesn't alter the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read my thread?  It matters a great deal.  And for the Jewish revenge seekers after WW II who wanted to poisin the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans, they seemed to know.  Jews who seek and are receiving reparations for the holocaust also seem to have a pretty good idea.  Even if it is wrong.
> 
> Also, if you are going to accuse people of extermination, you should have a pretty good idea of how many died.  You should also include how they died and why.  Red Cross documents put the number at about 271,000.  Other findings put the numbers from three hundred thousand to six hundred thousand.  After Poland gained its independence from Russia, another Nazi hating country, Poland lowered the number of Jews who died at Auschwitz from 4 million to 1.5 million.  (Which is probably still too high)  And if the number of deaths at Auschwitz were so overstated, you can bet your ass that they were at all of the other Jewish internment camps too.  As to the "crackpot" theory of White superiority, I already went into that.  Is the best you can do is ignore it and keep repeating the same bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quibbling about numbers on an internet forum is a waste of time and effort. In my case we have the British Association of Holocaust Studies based at the University of Southamption who co-ordinate and disseminate the latest academic research on the subject. Numbers of the victims fluctuates as new information is discovered, it's not an easy subject to research. It may surprise you to learn that new information is coming to light about the Spanish Armada of 1588, 500 years later so there's still a lot to be discovered about the Holocaust. If I'm around 500 years from now and the Holcaust turns out to be a big missunderstanding, I'll tip my hat to you for raising awareness of the fact.
> 
> However as the current evidence stands, the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion, and nothing you have produced so far contradicts that.
Click to expand...


  I'm not quibbling about the numbers.  You are.  The number of Jews who died in the holocaust are anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000.  (Not 6 million)  But that aside, I can tell you EXACTLY how many Jews died.  If it was 6 million, it wasn't nearly enough.  For one reason, Russian Jewish communists were said to have caused the untimely deaths of something like 30 million.  In total, the number of people who died at the hands of Russian communists is said to be somewhere between 80 and 100 million!  So there is no need to wait 500 years.  I am telling you now.  Also, I dug a hole, threw your "crackpot racial theories," into the hole, took a shit on them and filled in the hole.  So you can take your "crackpot racial theories" and shove them up your ass.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care to hear your Jewish, anti-White bullshit.  Also, a lot of the way people behave has to do with the monkey see monkey do things in the media.  And who runs the media?  Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people who can write----do write.     People who prefer to drink,  do drink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people who prefer to tell lies about the holocaust do lie about the holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes-----holocaust comic books were circulating in the inebriated islamo Nazi town
> in which I grew up by the mid 1930s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were they comic books that supported the Jewish version of the holocaust or refuted it.  Also, I will include the pictures of three porno magazines that I hear circulated in Israel in the early 60's.  Apparently Jewish sand negro boys (and probably men) used to like to masturbate at the thought at being sexually assaulted by White Nazi dream girls.
> 
> View attachment 56019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been in lots of homes of Israelis and never say those comics-----I lived
> in a small town in the USA  and saw lots of porn in the homes of white trash like
> you
Click to expand...


  I don't care what you saw or didn't see.  I am showing you now.  Also, unless you're some sort of weird singer or something, you most likely have never seen porno in White peoples houses.  Unless you were looking for it.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question. HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST. Answer it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant, but the answer is, *"no one knows for sure"*; they're still finding mass grave sites in Eastern Europe
> 
> Pipeline workers find mass grave of Jews killed by Nazis
> 
> Quibbling over exact numbers is a pointless exercise, and still doesn't alter the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read my thread?  It matters a great deal.  And for the Jewish revenge seekers after WW II who wanted to poisin the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans, they seemed to know.  Jews who seek and are receiving reparations for the holocaust also seem to have a pretty good idea.  Even if it is wrong.
> 
> Also, if you are going to accuse people of extermination, you should have a pretty good idea of how many died.  You should also include how they died and why.  Red Cross documents put the number at about 271,000.  Other findings put the numbers from three hundred thousand to six hundred thousand.  After Poland gained its independence from Russia, another Nazi hating country, Poland lowered the number of Jews who died at Auschwitz from 4 million to 1.5 million.  (Which is probably still too high)  And if the number of deaths at Auschwitz were so overstated, you can bet your ass that they were at all of the other Jewish internment camps too.  As to the "crackpot" theory of White superiority, I already went into that.  Is the best you can do is ignore it and keep repeating the same bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quibbling about numbers on an internet forum is a waste of time and effort. In my case we have the British Association of Holocaust Studies based at the University of Southamption who co-ordinate and disseminate the latest academic research on the subject. Numbers of the victims fluctuates as new information is discovered, it's not an easy subject to research. It may surprise you to learn that new information is coming to light about the Spanish Armada of 1588, 500 years later so there's still a lot to be discovered about the Holocaust. If I'm around 500 years from now and the Holcaust turns out to be a big missunderstanding, I'll tip my hat to you for raising awareness of the fact.
> 
> However as the current evidence stands, the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion, and nothing you have produced so far contradicts that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not quibbling about the numbers.  You are.  The number of Jews who died in the holocaust are anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000.  (Not 6 million)  But that aside, I can tell you EXACTLY how many Jews died.  If it was 6 million, it wasn't nearly enough.  For one reason, Russian Jewish communists were said to have caused the untimely deaths of something like 30 million.  In total, the number of people who died at the hands of Russian communists is said to be somewhere between 80 and 100 million!  So there is no need to wait 500 years.  I am telling you now.  Also, I dug a hole, threw your "crackpot racial theories," into the hole, took a shit on them and filled in the hole.  So you can take your "crackpot racial theories" and shove them up your ass.
Click to expand...


I am familiar with the islamo Nazi literature -----I do not need a review.       I grew up in a Nazi town in the  USA----North-east.       The town was full of chronically
inebriated white trash like you and  ------seedy little pamphlets of the kind of propaganda upon which you were suckled


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question. HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST. Answer it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant, but the answer is, *"no one knows for sure"*; they're still finding mass grave sites in Eastern Europe
> 
> Pipeline workers find mass grave of Jews killed by Nazis
> 
> Quibbling over exact numbers is a pointless exercise, and still doesn't alter the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read my thread?  It matters a great deal.  And for the Jewish revenge seekers after WW II who wanted to poisin the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans, they seemed to know.  Jews who seek and are receiving reparations for the holocaust also seem to have a pretty good idea.  Even if it is wrong.
> 
> Also, if you are going to accuse people of extermination, you should have a pretty good idea of how many died.  You should also include how they died and why.  Red Cross documents put the number at about 271,000.  Other findings put the numbers from three hundred thousand to six hundred thousand.  After Poland gained its independence from Russia, another Nazi hating country, Poland lowered the number of Jews who died at Auschwitz from 4 million to 1.5 million.  (Which is probably still too high)  And if the number of deaths at Auschwitz were so overstated, you can bet your ass that they were at all of the other Jewish internment camps too.  As to the "crackpot" theory of White superiority, I already went into that.  Is the best you can do is ignore it and keep repeating the same bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated     I never heard of "THE PLOT TO POISON THE WELLS OF GERMANY CITES BY DA JOOOOOS"    post world war II-----but I have heard of
> many such accusations-------for example the machinations of the jews of Portugal
> which brought about earthquakes-----thus leading to the very correct and righteous
> murder and expulsion of jews from Portugal-----the esteemed philosopher,   SPINOZA---ended up in Holland as a result of the fascinating plot    --------and the oldest synagogue in New York City------came to be ----built by the escapees from that JUST PENALTY for  JEWISH EARTH QUAKES---------the name of the synagogue which still stands is     Shearith Israel in New York City, 1654.     The present building is not that old-----I think the original burnt down  (??)  but it still has some fascinating historical antique features   (1897)      The place is often called  "THE SPANISH AND PORTUGESE SYNAGOGUE"  since the founders were survivors of that  horrific EARTH QUAKE MAKING CADRE OF JEWS in  Portugal----and some of the survivors of  SAINT QUEEN ISABELLA   who delighted in burning infants to death in the famous  AUTO DE FE   of Spain.     Feel free to ask questions----by marriage I have relatives descended from that general group of
> people------lucky them------after more than 400 years out of the Iberian peninsula---
> they still speak SPANISH---from the cradle.    I envy people who speak multi languages from infancy
Click to expand...


  The thing about a bunch of Jewish revenge seekers after the war planning to poison the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans was on one of those bullshit WW II documentary shows.  I don't remember which one.  They talked about them and though they were getting on in years, they interviewed quite a few of them.

  One of the things they did was to poison a bunch of bread that was to be given to ex-SS soldiers who were being held prisoner of ex-war.  Though they managed to poison thousands, from what I remember, not too many of the SS prisoners died.  The Jews in the program were the ones who brought up the plan to poison the water supply of some German cities.  But for a reason I don't remember, they never went through with that plan.  But every one of the Jewish revenge seekers they talked to were sorry that they didn't.

  As to what may have happened to Jews in Spain or wherever in Europe hundreds of years ago, it doesn't matter.  But trouble usually doesn't come out of thin air.  And if you ever read the thread, "Jewish Warfare," you know that the same old shit by the Jews is happening again here.  It is time for another persecution of the Jews here.  To do what Hitler did and ship them off somewhere.  I seem to remember hearing somewhere that Putin offered to give the Jews a piece of Russia as a homeland where they would be out of everybodies hair.  Where they wouldn't have to worry about persecutions, fights over ancient "holy lands" or any of that kind of shit.  Why don't you and the rest of the Jews go there.  When you get there, feel free to learn that monkey Spanish language if you want to.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question. HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST. Answer it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant, but the answer is, *"no one knows for sure"*; they're still finding mass grave sites in Eastern Europe
> 
> Pipeline workers find mass grave of Jews killed by Nazis
> 
> Quibbling over exact numbers is a pointless exercise, and still doesn't alter the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read my thread?  It matters a great deal.  And for the Jewish revenge seekers after WW II who wanted to poisin the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans, they seemed to know.  Jews who seek and are receiving reparations for the holocaust also seem to have a pretty good idea.  Even if it is wrong.
> 
> Also, if you are going to accuse people of extermination, you should have a pretty good idea of how many died.  You should also include how they died and why.  Red Cross documents put the number at about 271,000.  Other findings put the numbers from three hundred thousand to six hundred thousand.  After Poland gained its independence from Russia, another Nazi hating country, Poland lowered the number of Jews who died at Auschwitz from 4 million to 1.5 million.  (Which is probably still too high)  And if the number of deaths at Auschwitz were so overstated, you can bet your ass that they were at all of the other Jewish internment camps too.  As to the "crackpot" theory of White superiority, I already went into that.  Is the best you can do is ignore it and keep repeating the same bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quibbling about numbers on an internet forum is a waste of time and effort. In my case we have the British Association of Holocaust Studies based at the University of Southamption who co-ordinate and disseminate the latest academic research on the subject. Numbers of the victims fluctuates as new information is discovered, it's not an easy subject to research. It may surprise you to learn that new information is coming to light about the Spanish Armada of 1588, 500 years later so there's still a lot to be discovered about the Holocaust. If I'm around 500 years from now and the Holcaust turns out to be a big missunderstanding, I'll tip my hat to you for raising awareness of the fact.
> 
> However as the current evidence stands, the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion, and nothing you have produced so far contradicts that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not quibbling about the numbers.  You are.  The number of Jews who died in the holocaust are anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000.  (Not 6 million)  But that aside, I can tell you EXACTLY how many Jews died.  If it was 6 million, it wasn't nearly enough.  For one reason, Russian Jewish communists were said to have caused the untimely deaths of something like 30 million.  In total, the number of people who died at the hands of Russian communists is said to be somewhere between 80 and 100 million!  So there is no need to wait 500 years.  I am telling you now.  Also, I dug a hole, threw your "crackpot racial theories," into the hole, took a shit on them and filled in the hole.  So you can take your "crackpot racial theories" and shove them up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am familiar with the islamo Nazi literature -----I do not need a review.       I grew up in a Nazi town in the  USA----North-east.       The town was full of chronically
> inebriated white trash like you and  ------seedy little pamphlets of the kind of propaganda upon which you were suckled
Click to expand...


  What is it you don't get.  The magazines weren't "islamo nazi" magazines.  They were Israeli magazines.  Though I don't know the backwards language, I'm pretty sure the words written on those magazines are hebrew.  Insulting me or White people in general isn't going to change that.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question. HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST. Answer it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant, but the answer is, *"no one knows for sure"*; they're still finding mass grave sites in Eastern Europe
> 
> Pipeline workers find mass grave of Jews killed by Nazis
> 
> Quibbling over exact numbers is a pointless exercise, and still doesn't alter the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read my thread?  It matters a great deal.  And for the Jewish revenge seekers after WW II who wanted to poisin the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans, they seemed to know.  Jews who seek and are receiving reparations for the holocaust also seem to have a pretty good idea.  Even if it is wrong.
> 
> Also, if you are going to accuse people of extermination, you should have a pretty good idea of how many died.  You should also include how they died and why.  Red Cross documents put the number at about 271,000.  Other findings put the numbers from three hundred thousand to six hundred thousand.  After Poland gained its independence from Russia, another Nazi hating country, Poland lowered the number of Jews who died at Auschwitz from 4 million to 1.5 million.  (Which is probably still too high)  And if the number of deaths at Auschwitz were so overstated, you can bet your ass that they were at all of the other Jewish internment camps too.  As to the "crackpot" theory of White superiority, I already went into that.  Is the best you can do is ignore it and keep repeating the same bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated     I never heard of "THE PLOT TO POISON THE WELLS OF GERMANY CITES BY DA JOOOOOS"    post world war II-----but I have heard of
> many such accusations-------for example the machinations of the jews of Portugal
> which brought about earthquakes-----thus leading to the very correct and righteous
> murder and expulsion of jews from Portugal-----the esteemed philosopher,   SPINOZA---ended up in Holland as a result of the fascinating plot    --------and the oldest synagogue in New York City------came to be ----built by the escapees from that JUST PENALTY for  JEWISH EARTH QUAKES---------the name of the synagogue which still stands is     Shearith Israel in New York City, 1654.     The present building is not that old-----I think the original burnt down  (??)  but it still has some fascinating historical antique features   (1897)      The place is often called  "THE SPANISH AND PORTUGESE SYNAGOGUE"  since the founders were survivors of that  horrific EARTH QUAKE MAKING CADRE OF JEWS in  Portugal----and some of the survivors of  SAINT QUEEN ISABELLA   who delighted in burning infants to death in the famous  AUTO DE FE   of Spain.     Feel free to ask questions----by marriage I have relatives descended from that general group of
> people------lucky them------after more than 400 years out of the Iberian peninsula---
> they still speak SPANISH---from the cradle.    I envy people who speak multi languages from infancy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing about a bunch of Jewish revenge seekers after the war planning to poison the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans was on one of those bullshit WW II documentary shows.  I don't remember which one.  They talked about them and though they were getting on in years, they interviewed quite a few of them.
> 
> One of the things they did was to poison a bunch of bread that was to be given to ex-SS soldiers who were being held prisoner of ex-war.  Though they managed to poison thousands, from what I remember, not too many of the SS prisoners died.  The Jews in the program were the ones who brought up the plan to poison the water supply of some German cities.  But for a reason I don't remember, they never went through with that plan.  But every one of the Jewish revenge seekers they talked to were sorry that they didn't.
> 
> As to what may have happened to Jews in Spain or wherever in Europe hundreds of years ago, it doesn't matter.  But trouble usually doesn't come out of thin air.  And if you ever read the thread, "Jewish Warfare," you know that the same old shit by the Jews is happening again here.  It is time for another persecution of the Jews here.  To do what Hitler did and ship them off somewhere.  I seem to remember hearing somewhere that Putin offered to give the Jews a piece of Russia as a homeland where they would be out of everybodies hair.  Where they wouldn't have to worry about persecutions, fights over ancient "holy lands" or any of that kind of shit.  Why don't you and the rest of the Jews go there.  When you get there, feel free to learn that monkey Spanish language if you want to.
Click to expand...


You have something against the Spanish language TOO?       Do you refer to
people who use it as  'SPICS'??      see?    I know you-----I grew up in a town
full of Nazi white trash excrement


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant, but the answer is, *"no one knows for sure"*; they're still finding mass grave sites in Eastern Europe
> 
> Pipeline workers find mass grave of Jews killed by Nazis
> 
> Quibbling over exact numbers is a pointless exercise, and still doesn't alter the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read my thread?  It matters a great deal.  And for the Jewish revenge seekers after WW II who wanted to poisin the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans, they seemed to know.  Jews who seek and are receiving reparations for the holocaust also seem to have a pretty good idea.  Even if it is wrong.
> 
> Also, if you are going to accuse people of extermination, you should have a pretty good idea of how many died.  You should also include how they died and why.  Red Cross documents put the number at about 271,000.  Other findings put the numbers from three hundred thousand to six hundred thousand.  After Poland gained its independence from Russia, another Nazi hating country, Poland lowered the number of Jews who died at Auschwitz from 4 million to 1.5 million.  (Which is probably still too high)  And if the number of deaths at Auschwitz were so overstated, you can bet your ass that they were at all of the other Jewish internment camps too.  As to the "crackpot" theory of White superiority, I already went into that.  Is the best you can do is ignore it and keep repeating the same bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quibbling about numbers on an internet forum is a waste of time and effort. In my case we have the British Association of Holocaust Studies based at the University of Southamption who co-ordinate and disseminate the latest academic research on the subject. Numbers of the victims fluctuates as new information is discovered, it's not an easy subject to research. It may surprise you to learn that new information is coming to light about the Spanish Armada of 1588, 500 years later so there's still a lot to be discovered about the Holocaust. If I'm around 500 years from now and the Holcaust turns out to be a big missunderstanding, I'll tip my hat to you for raising awareness of the fact.
> 
> However as the current evidence stands, the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion, and nothing you have produced so far contradicts that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not quibbling about the numbers.  You are.  The number of Jews who died in the holocaust are anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000.  (Not 6 million)  But that aside, I can tell you EXACTLY how many Jews died.  If it was 6 million, it wasn't nearly enough.  For one reason, Russian Jewish communists were said to have caused the untimely deaths of something like 30 million.  In total, the number of people who died at the hands of Russian communists is said to be somewhere between 80 and 100 million!  So there is no need to wait 500 years.  I am telling you now.  Also, I dug a hole, threw your "crackpot racial theories," into the hole, took a shit on them and filled in the hole.  So you can take your "crackpot racial theories" and shove them up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am familiar with the islamo Nazi literature -----I do not need a review.       I grew up in a Nazi town in the  USA----North-east.       The town was full of chronically
> inebriated white trash like you and  ------seedy little pamphlets of the kind of propaganda upon which you were suckled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it you don't get.  The magazines weren't "islamo nazi" magazines.  They were Israeli magazines.  Though I don't know the backwards language, I'm pretty sure the words written on those magazines are hebrew.  Insulting me or White people in general isn't going to change that.
Click to expand...


anyone can print a fake comic book.      In fact anyone can print and publish
pamphlets and comics and even newspapers which is why the Nazi white trash
libels which include   "DA JOOOOOS CONTROL THE MEDIA"   are so idiotic


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question. HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST. Answer it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant, but the answer is, *"no one knows for sure"*; they're still finding mass grave sites in Eastern Europe
> 
> Pipeline workers find mass grave of Jews killed by Nazis
> 
> Quibbling over exact numbers is a pointless exercise, and still doesn't alter the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read my thread?  It matters a great deal.  And for the Jewish revenge seekers after WW II who wanted to poisin the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans, they seemed to know.  Jews who seek and are receiving reparations for the holocaust also seem to have a pretty good idea.  Even if it is wrong.
> 
> Also, if you are going to accuse people of extermination, you should have a pretty good idea of how many died.  You should also include how they died and why.  Red Cross documents put the number at about 271,000.  Other findings put the numbers from three hundred thousand to six hundred thousand.  After Poland gained its independence from Russia, another Nazi hating country, Poland lowered the number of Jews who died at Auschwitz from 4 million to 1.5 million.  (Which is probably still too high)  And if the number of deaths at Auschwitz were so overstated, you can bet your ass that they were at all of the other Jewish internment camps too.  As to the "crackpot" theory of White superiority, I already went into that.  Is the best you can do is ignore it and keep repeating the same bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated     I never heard of "THE PLOT TO POISON THE WELLS OF GERMANY CITES BY DA JOOOOOS"    post world war II-----but I have heard of
> many such accusations-------for example the machinations of the jews of Portugal
> which brought about earthquakes-----thus leading to the very correct and righteous
> murder and expulsion of jews from Portugal-----the esteemed philosopher,   SPINOZA---ended up in Holland as a result of the fascinating plot    --------and the oldest synagogue in New York City------came to be ----built by the escapees from that JUST PENALTY for  JEWISH EARTH QUAKES---------the name of the synagogue which still stands is     Shearith Israel in New York City, 1654.     The present building is not that old-----I think the original burnt down  (??)  but it still has some fascinating historical antique features   (1897)      The place is often called  "THE SPANISH AND PORTUGESE SYNAGOGUE"  since the founders were survivors of that  horrific EARTH QUAKE MAKING CADRE OF JEWS in  Portugal----and some of the survivors of  SAINT QUEEN ISABELLA   who delighted in burning infants to death in the famous  AUTO DE FE   of Spain.     Feel free to ask questions----by marriage I have relatives descended from that general group of
> people------lucky them------after more than 400 years out of the Iberian peninsula---
> they still speak SPANISH---from the cradle.    I envy people who speak multi languages from infancy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing about a bunch of Jewish revenge seekers after the war planning to poison the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans was on one of those bullshit WW II documentary shows.  I don't remember which one.  They talked about them and though they were getting on in years, they interviewed quite a few of them.
> 
> One of the things they did was to poison a bunch of bread that was to be given to ex-SS soldiers who were being held prisoner of ex-war.  Though they managed to poison thousands, from what I remember, not too many of the SS prisoners died.  The Jews in the program were the ones who brought up the plan to poison the water supply of some German cities.  But for a reason I don't remember, they never went through with that plan.  But every one of the Jewish revenge seekers they talked to were sorry that they didn't.
> 
> As to what may have happened to Jews in Spain or wherever in Europe hundreds of years ago, it doesn't matter.  But trouble usually doesn't come out of thin air.  And if you ever read the thread, "Jewish Warfare," you know that the same old shit by the Jews is happening again here.  It is time for another persecution of the Jews here.  To do what Hitler did and ship them off somewhere.  I seem to remember hearing somewhere that Putin offered to give the Jews a piece of Russia as a homeland where they would be out of everybodies hair.  Where they wouldn't have to worry about persecutions, fights over ancient "holy lands" or any of that kind of shit.  Why don't you and the rest of the Jews go there.  When you get there, feel free to learn that monkey Spanish language if you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have something against the Spanish language TOO?       Do you refer to
> people who use it as  'SPICS'??      see?    I know you-----I grew up in a town
> full of Nazi white trash excrement
Click to expand...


  Dear braindead Jew.  Have you ever heard of the mexican organization called LaRaza?  It means The Race.  You can't get much more racist than that.  And yet, how many White Americans do you see trying to sneak into mexico.  As for spanish, I have heard of a critter they call Chupacabra.  Directly translated, it means "sucker goat."  Only a fucked up language would call something a sucker goat instead of a goat sucker.

  And from what I hear, spanish is much like French.  Where they will start out by naming a thing, then describing it afterwards.  Sort of like Yoda from Star Wars.  I wouldn't be surprised if Yiddish or Hebrew was the same way.  Only Jew trash excrement, or spicks, would prefer such a language over English.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read my thread?  It matters a great deal.  And for the Jewish revenge seekers after WW II who wanted to poisin the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans, they seemed to know.  Jews who seek and are receiving reparations for the holocaust also seem to have a pretty good idea.  Even if it is wrong.
> 
> Also, if you are going to accuse people of extermination, you should have a pretty good idea of how many died.  You should also include how they died and why.  Red Cross documents put the number at about 271,000.  Other findings put the numbers from three hundred thousand to six hundred thousand.  After Poland gained its independence from Russia, another Nazi hating country, Poland lowered the number of Jews who died at Auschwitz from 4 million to 1.5 million.  (Which is probably still too high)  And if the number of deaths at Auschwitz were so overstated, you can bet your ass that they were at all of the other Jewish internment camps too.  As to the "crackpot" theory of White superiority, I already went into that.  Is the best you can do is ignore it and keep repeating the same bullshit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quibbling about numbers on an internet forum is a waste of time and effort. In my case we have the British Association of Holocaust Studies based at the University of Southamption who co-ordinate and disseminate the latest academic research on the subject. Numbers of the victims fluctuates as new information is discovered, it's not an easy subject to research. It may surprise you to learn that new information is coming to light about the Spanish Armada of 1588, 500 years later so there's still a lot to be discovered about the Holocaust. If I'm around 500 years from now and the Holcaust turns out to be a big missunderstanding, I'll tip my hat to you for raising awareness of the fact.
> 
> However as the current evidence stands, the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion, and nothing you have produced so far contradicts that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not quibbling about the numbers.  You are.  The number of Jews who died in the holocaust are anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000.  (Not 6 million)  But that aside, I can tell you EXACTLY how many Jews died.  If it was 6 million, it wasn't nearly enough.  For one reason, Russian Jewish communists were said to have caused the untimely deaths of something like 30 million.  In total, the number of people who died at the hands of Russian communists is said to be somewhere between 80 and 100 million!  So there is no need to wait 500 years.  I am telling you now.  Also, I dug a hole, threw your "crackpot racial theories," into the hole, took a shit on them and filled in the hole.  So you can take your "crackpot racial theories" and shove them up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am familiar with the islamo Nazi literature -----I do not need a review.       I grew up in a Nazi town in the  USA----North-east.       The town was full of chronically
> inebriated white trash like you and  ------seedy little pamphlets of the kind of propaganda upon which you were suckled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it you don't get.  The magazines weren't "islamo nazi" magazines.  They were Israeli magazines.  Though I don't know the backwards language, I'm pretty sure the words written on those magazines are hebrew.  Insulting me or White people in general isn't going to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anyone can print a fake comic book.      In fact anyone can print and publish
> pamphlets and comics and even newspapers which is why the Nazi white trash
> libels which include   "DA JOOOOOS CONTROL THE MEDIA"   are so idiotic
Click to expand...


  Just because somebody "can" fake something doesn't mean that they did.  Also, Jews owned or ran movie studios like MGM. Warner Brothers, Columbia, Universal, Paramount, etc.  I wouldn't doubt it if they also had a lot of influence in raido broadcasting.  These days, there is no doubt that they control the television industry.  So to say that the jews control the media isn't idiotic.  It is a fact.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quibbling about numbers on an internet forum is a waste of time and effort. In my case we have the British Association of Holocaust Studies based at the University of Southamption who co-ordinate and disseminate the latest academic research on the subject. Numbers of the victims fluctuates as new information is discovered, it's not an easy subject to research. It may surprise you to learn that new information is coming to light about the Spanish Armada of 1588, 500 years later so there's still a lot to be discovered about the Holocaust. If I'm around 500 years from now and the Holcaust turns out to be a big missunderstanding, I'll tip my hat to you for raising awareness of the fact.
> 
> However as the current evidence stands, the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion, and nothing you have produced so far contradicts that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quibbling about the numbers.  You are.  The number of Jews who died in the holocaust are anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000.  (Not 6 million)  But that aside, I can tell you EXACTLY how many Jews died.  If it was 6 million, it wasn't nearly enough.  For one reason, Russian Jewish communists were said to have caused the untimely deaths of something like 30 million.  In total, the number of people who died at the hands of Russian communists is said to be somewhere between 80 and 100 million!  So there is no need to wait 500 years.  I am telling you now.  Also, I dug a hole, threw your "crackpot racial theories," into the hole, took a shit on them and filled in the hole.  So you can take your "crackpot racial theories" and shove them up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am familiar with the islamo Nazi literature -----I do not need a review.       I grew up in a Nazi town in the  USA----North-east.       The town was full of chronically
> inebriated white trash like you and  ------seedy little pamphlets of the kind of propaganda upon which you were suckled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it you don't get.  The magazines weren't "islamo nazi" magazines.  They were Israeli magazines.  Though I don't know the backwards language, I'm pretty sure the words written on those magazines are hebrew.  Insulting me or White people in general isn't going to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anyone can print a fake comic book.      In fact anyone can print and publish
> pamphlets and comics and even newspapers which is why the Nazi white trash
> libels which include   "DA JOOOOOS CONTROL THE MEDIA"   are so idiotic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because somebody "can" face something doesn't mean that they did.  Also, Jews owned or ran movie studios like MGM. Warner Brothers, Columbia, Universal, Paramount, etc.  I wouldn't doubt it if they also had a lot of influence in raido broadcasting.  These days, there is no doubt that they control the television industry.  So to say that the jews control the media isn't idiotic.  It is a fact.
Click to expand...


anyone on the USA can OWN a broadcasting system.     What is stopping you or your fellow bigots and hate mongerers?


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quibbling about the numbers.  You are.  The number of Jews who died in the holocaust are anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000.  (Not 6 million)  But that aside, I can tell you EXACTLY how many Jews died.  If it was 6 million, it wasn't nearly enough.  For one reason, Russian Jewish communists were said to have caused the untimely deaths of something like 30 million.  In total, the number of people who died at the hands of Russian communists is said to be somewhere between 80 and 100 million!  So there is no need to wait 500 years.  I am telling you now.  Also, I dug a hole, threw your "crackpot racial theories," into the hole, took a shit on them and filled in the hole.  So you can take your "crackpot racial theories" and shove them up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am familiar with the islamo Nazi literature -----I do not need a review.       I grew up in a Nazi town in the  USA----North-east.       The town was full of chronically
> inebriated white trash like you and  ------seedy little pamphlets of the kind of propaganda upon which you were suckled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it you don't get.  The magazines weren't "islamo nazi" magazines.  They were Israeli magazines.  Though I don't know the backwards language, I'm pretty sure the words written on those magazines are hebrew.  Insulting me or White people in general isn't going to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anyone can print a fake comic book.      In fact anyone can print and publish
> pamphlets and comics and even newspapers which is why the Nazi white trash
> libels which include   "DA JOOOOOS CONTROL THE MEDIA"   are so idiotic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because somebody "can" face something doesn't mean that they did.  Also, Jews owned or ran movie studios like MGM. Warner Brothers, Columbia, Universal, Paramount, etc.  I wouldn't doubt it if they also had a lot of influence in raido broadcasting.  These days, there is no doubt that they control the television industry.  So to say that the jews control the media isn't idiotic.  It is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anyone on the USA can OWN a broadcasting system.     What is stopping you or your fellow bigots and hate mongerers?
Click to expand...


  For one reason, we aren't at war.  So there was and is no desire for White patriots to try to control the media.  Also, unfortunately people eat up empathetic, politically correct dogshit.  And now being as brainwashed as they are toward that sort of thing, White patriot stations probably wouldn't receive a lot of viewing.  Another point is that it would probably be illegal for a White patriot station to say the things that needed to be said.  

  And what about the White people who appeared on such stations.  Out in the world they would probably get attacked or chased like pod people chased the normal people in "Invasion of the body snatchers."  With the law enforcement turning a blind eye.  The shit you Jews show may be extremely sick.  But that isn't to say it isn't profitable.


----------



## Unkotare

freemind said:


> ....  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.




You're a pathetic little thing.


----------



## irosie91

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am familiar with the islamo Nazi literature -----I do not need a review.       I grew up in a Nazi town in the  USA----North-east.       The town was full of chronically
> inebriated white trash like you and  ------seedy little pamphlets of the kind of propaganda upon which you were suckled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you don't get.  The magazines weren't "islamo nazi" magazines.  They were Israeli magazines.  Though I don't know the backwards language, I'm pretty sure the words written on those magazines are hebrew.  Insulting me or White people in general isn't going to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anyone can print a fake comic book.      In fact anyone can print and publish
> pamphlets and comics and even newspapers which is why the Nazi white trash
> libels which include   "DA JOOOOOS CONTROL THE MEDIA"   are so idiotic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because somebody "can" face something doesn't mean that they did.  Also, Jews owned or ran movie studios like MGM. Warner Brothers, Columbia, Universal, Paramount, etc.  I wouldn't doubt it if they also had a lot of influence in raido broadcasting.  These days, there is no doubt that they control the television industry.  So to say that the jews control the media isn't idiotic.  It is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rosie>>>>anyone on the USA can OWN a broadcasting system.     What is stopping you or your fellow bigots and hate mongerers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mindless>>>  For one reason, we aren't at war.
> 
> rosie>>>  what does not being at war have to do with artistic and intellectual expression via the media?
> 
> mindless>>>So there was and is no desire for White patriots to try to control the media.
> 
> rosie  >>  try again----you insisted in typical islamo Nazi manner that  "DA JOOOS CONTROL THE MEDIA" and yet claim that the only reason you and yours do not
> express your talents via "the media"  is that you have NO DESIRE to do so..
> you are making no sense
> 
> 
> 
> mindless .. Also, unfortunately people eat up empathetic, politically correct dogshit.
> 
> rosie>>> I don't know what  "empathetic, politically correct dogshit"  is----is it a special party dish known only to you and your kith and kin?
> 
> mindless>>> And now being as brainwashed as they are toward that sort of thing, White patriot stations probably wouldn't receive a lot of viewing.
> 
> rosie>>   who is "they"    -??   the people who are so mindless?     friends of yours?
> 
> Mindless    Another point is that it would probably be illegal for a White patriot station to say the things that needed to be said.
> 
> rosie>>> to what laws do you refer?
> 
> Mindless  And what about the White people who appeared on such stations.  Out in the world they would probably get attacked or chased like pod people chased the normal people in "Invasion of the body snatchers."
> 
> rosie---not being mindless as are you---I did not see "invasion of the body snatchers"------who broadcast that ?
> 
> mindless>>>With the law enforcement turning a blind eye.  The shit you Jews show may be extremely sick.  But that isn't to say it isn't profitable.
Click to expand...


rosie. >>> so far you have stated that you and yours do not want to express your
artistic talents thru the tool which is "the media"----but you PREFER to eat
the shit that you claim jews sell to you ------because you want jews to profit thereby????          someone is forcing you to eat shit?     You have nothing else to eat?


----------



## freemind

Unkotare said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....  Holocaust promoters have much more reason to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a pathetic little thing.
Click to expand...


  You can shove your insults up your ass.  If you disagree with anything I said anywhere, tell me what it is.  Otherwise your insults bounce off me and stick to you like glue.


----------



## freemind

irosie91 said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you don't get.  The magazines weren't "islamo nazi" magazines.  They were Israeli magazines.  Though I don't know the backwards language, I'm pretty sure the words written on those magazines are hebrew.  Insulting me or White people in general isn't going to change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can print a fake comic book.      In fact anyone can print and publish
> pamphlets and comics and even newspapers which is why the Nazi white trash
> libels which include   "DA JOOOOOS CONTROL THE MEDIA"   are so idiotic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because somebody "can" face something doesn't mean that they did.  Also, Jews owned or ran movie studios like MGM. Warner Brothers, Columbia, Universal, Paramount, etc.  I wouldn't doubt it if they also had a lot of influence in raido broadcasting.  These days, there is no doubt that they control the television industry.  So to say that the jews control the media isn't idiotic.  It is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rosie>>>>anyone on the USA can OWN a broadcasting system.     What is stopping you or your fellow bigots and hate mongerers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mindless>>>  For one reason, we aren't at war.
> 
> rosie>>>  what does not being at war have to do with artistic and intellectual expression via the media?
> 
> mindless>>>So there was and is no desire for White patriots to try to control the media.
> 
> rosie  >>  try again----you insisted in typical islamo Nazi manner that  "DA JOOOS CONTROL THE MEDIA" and yet claim that the only reason you and yours do not
> express your talents via "the media"  is that you have NO DESIRE to do so..
> you are making no sense
> 
> 
> 
> mindless .. Also, unfortunately people eat up empathetic, politically correct dogshit.
> 
> rosie>>> I don't know what  "empathetic, politically correct dogshit"  is----is it a special party dish known only to you and your kith and kin?
> 
> mindless>>> And now being as brainwashed as they are toward that sort of thing, White patriot stations probably wouldn't receive a lot of viewing.
> 
> rosie>>   who is "they"    -??   the people who are so mindless?     friends of yours?
> 
> Mindless    Another point is that it would probably be illegal for a White patriot station to say the things that needed to be said.
> 
> rosie>>> to what laws do you refer?
> 
> Mindless  And what about the White people who appeared on such stations.  Out in the world they would probably get attacked or chased like pod people chased the normal people in "Invasion of the body snatchers."
> 
> rosie---not being mindless as are you---I did not see "invasion of the body snatchers"------who broadcast that ?
> 
> mindless>>>With the law enforcement turning a blind eye.  The shit you Jews show may be extremely sick.  But that isn't to say it isn't profitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rosie. >>> so far you have stated that you and yours do not want to express your
> artistic talents thru the tool which is "the media"----but you PREFER to eat
> the shit that you claim jews sell to you ------because you want jews to profit thereby????          someone is forcing you to eat shit?     You have nothing else to eat?
Click to expand...


  You are the one who is mindless.  How often do I have to demonstrate it.  For your next response about what war has to do with things, read the thread "Jewish Warfare."  That might clear things up for you some.  Next, being an actor or a comedian isn't easy.  "Entertainment" isn't a very noble contribution to the human condition.  Neither do White people need the media to show that they are the "chosen of god."  That is why White people don't seek success through the media as Jews do.

  As for "empathetic, politically correct dogshit," a form of it is what caused the term Stockholm Syndrome to come into existance.  Next, you tell me who "they" is.  I didn't say the word in the quote from me that you brought up.  Next, the laws that keep you from saying Nig-ger on prime time TV. 

  Next, "Invasion of the body snatchers" is a Sci-Fi movie from the 50's.  If you never saw it, that's your problem.  It was a pretty interesting movie.  Even if it was made by JOOOOOZZZZZ.  As for the rest, it isn't even worth replying to.


----------



## Challenger

freemind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question. HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST. Answer it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant, but the answer is, *"no one knows for sure"*; they're still finding mass grave sites in Eastern Europe
> 
> Pipeline workers find mass grave of Jews killed by Nazis
> 
> Quibbling over exact numbers is a pointless exercise, and still doesn't alter the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read my thread?  It matters a great deal.  And for the Jewish revenge seekers after WW II who wanted to poisin the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans, they seemed to know.  Jews who seek and are receiving reparations for the holocaust also seem to have a pretty good idea.  Even if it is wrong.
> 
> Also, if you are going to accuse people of extermination, you should have a pretty good idea of how many died.  You should also include how they died and why.  Red Cross documents put the number at about 271,000.  Other findings put the numbers from three hundred thousand to six hundred thousand.  After Poland gained its independence from Russia, another Nazi hating country, Poland lowered the number of Jews who died at Auschwitz from 4 million to 1.5 million.  (Which is probably still too high)  And if the number of deaths at Auschwitz were so overstated, you can bet your ass that they were at all of the other Jewish internment camps too.  As to the "crackpot" theory of White superiority, I already went into that.  Is the best you can do is ignore it and keep repeating the same bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quibbling about numbers on an internet forum is a waste of time and effort. In my case we have the British Association of Holocaust Studies based at the University of Southamption who co-ordinate and disseminate the latest academic research on the subject. Numbers of the victims fluctuates as new information is discovered, it's not an easy subject to research. It may surprise you to learn that new information is coming to light about the Spanish Armada of 1588, 500 years later so there's still a lot to be discovered about the Holocaust. If I'm around 500 years from now and the Holcaust turns out to be a big missunderstanding, I'll tip my hat to you for raising awareness of the fact.
> 
> However as the current evidence stands, the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion, and nothing you have produced so far contradicts that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not quibbling about the numbers.  You are.  The number of Jews who died in the holocaust are anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000.  (Not 6 million)  But that aside, I can tell you EXACTLY how many Jews died.  If it was 6 million, it wasn't nearly enough.  For one reason, Russian Jewish communists were said to have caused the untimely deaths of something like 30 million.  In total, the number of people who died at the hands of Russian communists is said to be somewhere between 80 and 100 million!  So there is no need to wait 500 years.  I am telling you now.  Also, I dug a hole, threw your "crackpot racial theories," into the hole, took a shit on them and filled in the hole.  So you can take your "crackpot racial theories" and shove them up your ass.
Click to expand...





freemind said:


> I'm not quibbling about the numbers. You are.



You are the one saying, "The number of Jews who died in the holocaust are anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000.  (Not 6 million) ". That to me, IS quibbling over numbers. To me whether 600,000 or 6,000,000 million Jewish people died is irrelevant, that's not the issue. The issue is that the Holocaust happened; the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion, and nothing you have produced so far contradicts that.


----------



## Challenger

freemind said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question. HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST. Answer it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant, but the answer is, *"no one knows for sure"*; they're still finding mass grave sites in Eastern Europe
> 
> Pipeline workers find mass grave of Jews killed by Nazis
> 
> Quibbling over exact numbers is a pointless exercise, and still doesn't alter the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read my thread?  It matters a great deal.  And for the Jewish revenge seekers after WW II who wanted to poisin the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans, they seemed to know.  Jews who seek and are receiving reparations for the holocaust also seem to have a pretty good idea.  Even if it is wrong.
> 
> Also, if you are going to accuse people of extermination, you should have a pretty good idea of how many died.  You should also include how they died and why.  Red Cross documents put the number at about 271,000.  Other findings put the numbers from three hundred thousand to six hundred thousand.  After Poland gained its independence from Russia, another Nazi hating country, Poland lowered the number of Jews who died at Auschwitz from 4 million to 1.5 million.  (Which is probably still too high)  And if the number of deaths at Auschwitz were so overstated, you can bet your ass that they were at all of the other Jewish internment camps too.  As to the "crackpot" theory of White superiority, I already went into that.  Is the best you can do is ignore it and keep repeating the same bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated     I never heard of "THE PLOT TO POISON THE WELLS OF GERMANY CITES BY DA JOOOOOS"    post world war II-----but I have heard of
> many such accusations-------for example the machinations of the jews of Portugal
> which brought about earthquakes-----thus leading to the very correct and righteous
> murder and expulsion of jews from Portugal-----the esteemed philosopher,   SPINOZA---ended up in Holland as a result of the fascinating plot    --------and the oldest synagogue in New York City------came to be ----built by the escapees from that JUST PENALTY for  JEWISH EARTH QUAKES---------the name of the synagogue which still stands is     Shearith Israel in New York City, 1654.     The present building is not that old-----I think the original burnt down  (??)  but it still has some fascinating historical antique features   (1897)      The place is often called  "THE SPANISH AND PORTUGESE SYNAGOGUE"  since the founders were survivors of that  horrific EARTH QUAKE MAKING CADRE OF JEWS in  Portugal----and some of the survivors of  SAINT QUEEN ISABELLA   who delighted in burning infants to death in the famous  AUTO DE FE   of Spain.     Feel free to ask questions----by marriage I have relatives descended from that general group of
> people------lucky them------after more than 400 years out of the Iberian peninsula---
> they still speak SPANISH---from the cradle.    I envy people who speak multi languages from infancy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing about a bunch of Jewish revenge seekers after the war planning to poison the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans was on one of those bullshit WW II documentary shows.  I don't remember which one.  They talked about them and though they were getting on in years, they interviewed quite a few of them.
> 
> One of the things they did was to poison a bunch of bread that was to be given to ex-SS soldiers who were being held prisoner of ex-war.  Though they managed to poison thousands, from what I remember, not too many of the SS prisoners died.  The Jews in the program were the ones who brought up the plan to poison the water supply of some German cities.  But for a reason I don't remember, they never went through with that plan.  But every one of the Jewish revenge seekers they talked to were sorry that they didn't.
> 
> As to what may have happened to Jews in Spain or wherever in Europe hundreds of years ago, it doesn't matter.  But trouble usually doesn't come out of thin air.  And if you ever read the thread, "Jewish Warfare," you know that the same old shit by the Jews is happening again here.  It is time for another persecution of the Jews here.  To do what Hitler did and ship them off somewhere.  I seem to remember hearing somewhere that Putin offered to give the Jews a piece of Russia as a homeland where they would be out of everybodies hair.  Where they wouldn't have to worry about persecutions, fights over ancient "holy lands" or any of that kind of shit.  Why don't you and the rest of the Jews go there.  When you get there, feel free to learn that monkey Spanish language if you want to.
Click to expand...


...and you are trying to convince people the Holocaust wasn't an historical event? It was Stalin and it was the Jewish Autonomous Oblast. Look it up, you might even learn some real history.


----------



## freemind

Challenger said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question. HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST. Answer it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant, but the answer is, *"no one knows for sure"*; they're still finding mass grave sites in Eastern Europe
> 
> Pipeline workers find mass grave of Jews killed by Nazis
> 
> Quibbling over exact numbers is a pointless exercise, and still doesn't alter the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read my thread?  It matters a great deal.  And for the Jewish revenge seekers after WW II who wanted to poisin the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans, they seemed to know.  Jews who seek and are receiving reparations for the holocaust also seem to have a pretty good idea.  Even if it is wrong.
> 
> Also, if you are going to accuse people of extermination, you should have a pretty good idea of how many died.  You should also include how they died and why.  Red Cross documents put the number at about 271,000.  Other findings put the numbers from three hundred thousand to six hundred thousand.  After Poland gained its independence from Russia, another Nazi hating country, Poland lowered the number of Jews who died at Auschwitz from 4 million to 1.5 million.  (Which is probably still too high)  And if the number of deaths at Auschwitz were so overstated, you can bet your ass that they were at all of the other Jewish internment camps too.  As to the "crackpot" theory of White superiority, I already went into that.  Is the best you can do is ignore it and keep repeating the same bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quibbling about numbers on an internet forum is a waste of time and effort. In my case we have the British Association of Holocaust Studies based at the University of Southamption who co-ordinate and disseminate the latest academic research on the subject. Numbers of the victims fluctuates as new information is discovered, it's not an easy subject to research. It may surprise you to learn that new information is coming to light about the Spanish Armada of 1588, 500 years later so there's still a lot to be discovered about the Holocaust. If I'm around 500 years from now and the Holcaust turns out to be a big missunderstanding, I'll tip my hat to you for raising awareness of the fact.
> 
> However as the current evidence stands, the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion, and nothing you have produced so far contradicts that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not quibbling about the numbers.  You are.  The number of Jews who died in the holocaust are anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000.  (Not 6 million)  But that aside, I can tell you EXACTLY how many Jews died.  If it was 6 million, it wasn't nearly enough.  For one reason, Russian Jewish communists were said to have caused the untimely deaths of something like 30 million.  In total, the number of people who died at the hands of Russian communists is said to be somewhere between 80 and 100 million!  So there is no need to wait 500 years.  I am telling you now.  Also, I dug a hole, threw your "crackpot racial theories," into the hole, took a shit on them and filled in the hole.  So you can take your "crackpot racial theories" and shove them up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quibbling about the numbers. You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one saying, "The number of Jews who died in the holocaust are anywhere from 271,000 to 600,000.  (Not 6 million) ". That to me, IS quibbling over numbers. To me whether 600,000 or 6,000,000 million Jewish people died is irrelevant, that's not the issue. The issue is that the Holocaust happened; the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion, and nothing you have produced so far contradicts that.
Click to expand...


  The numbers ARE the issue.  They are the most relevant thing.  What is it about that that you can't understand.  As to the rest of what you repeated, stick it up your ass.  You are obviously incapable of understanding the truth.


----------



## freemind

Challenger said:


> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemind said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the extermination thing, why are you avoiding my question. HOW MANY JEWS DIED IN THE HOLOCAUST. Answer it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant, but the answer is, *"no one knows for sure"*; they're still finding mass grave sites in Eastern Europe
> 
> Pipeline workers find mass grave of Jews killed by Nazis
> 
> Quibbling over exact numbers is a pointless exercise, and still doesn't alter the fact that the Nazis set out to systematically expel then exterminate an entire group of people based on crackpot racial theories of white European "supremacy" and the fact that they followed a different religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read my thread?  It matters a great deal.  And for the Jewish revenge seekers after WW II who wanted to poisin the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans, they seemed to know.  Jews who seek and are receiving reparations for the holocaust also seem to have a pretty good idea.  Even if it is wrong.
> 
> Also, if you are going to accuse people of extermination, you should have a pretty good idea of how many died.  You should also include how they died and why.  Red Cross documents put the number at about 271,000.  Other findings put the numbers from three hundred thousand to six hundred thousand.  After Poland gained its independence from Russia, another Nazi hating country, Poland lowered the number of Jews who died at Auschwitz from 4 million to 1.5 million.  (Which is probably still too high)  And if the number of deaths at Auschwitz were so overstated, you can bet your ass that they were at all of the other Jewish internment camps too.  As to the "crackpot" theory of White superiority, I already went into that.  Is the best you can do is ignore it and keep repeating the same bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated     I never heard of "THE PLOT TO POISON THE WELLS OF GERMANY CITES BY DA JOOOOOS"    post world war II-----but I have heard of
> many such accusations-------for example the machinations of the jews of Portugal
> which brought about earthquakes-----thus leading to the very correct and righteous
> murder and expulsion of jews from Portugal-----the esteemed philosopher,   SPINOZA---ended up in Holland as a result of the fascinating plot    --------and the oldest synagogue in New York City------came to be ----built by the escapees from that JUST PENALTY for  JEWISH EARTH QUAKES---------the name of the synagogue which still stands is     Shearith Israel in New York City, 1654.     The present building is not that old-----I think the original burnt down  (??)  but it still has some fascinating historical antique features   (1897)      The place is often called  "THE SPANISH AND PORTUGESE SYNAGOGUE"  since the founders were survivors of that  horrific EARTH QUAKE MAKING CADRE OF JEWS in  Portugal----and some of the survivors of  SAINT QUEEN ISABELLA   who delighted in burning infants to death in the famous  AUTO DE FE   of Spain.     Feel free to ask questions----by marriage I have relatives descended from that general group of
> people------lucky them------after more than 400 years out of the Iberian peninsula---
> they still speak SPANISH---from the cradle.    I envy people who speak multi languages from infancy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing about a bunch of Jewish revenge seekers after the war planning to poison the water supply of some German cities to murder 6 million Germans was on one of those bullshit WW II documentary shows.  I don't remember which one.  They talked about them and though they were getting on in years, they interviewed quite a few of them.
> 
> One of the things they did was to poison a bunch of bread that was to be given to ex-SS soldiers who were being held prisoner of ex-war.  Though they managed to poison thousands, from what I remember, not too many of the SS prisoners died.  The Jews in the program were the ones who brought up the plan to poison the water supply of some German cities.  But for a reason I don't remember, they never went through with that plan.  But every one of the Jewish revenge seekers they talked to were sorry that they didn't.
> 
> As to what may have happened to Jews in Spain or wherever in Europe hundreds of years ago, it doesn't matter.  But trouble usually doesn't come out of thin air.  And if you ever read the thread, "Jewish Warfare," you know that the same old shit by the Jews is happening again here.  It is time for another persecution of the Jews here.  To do what Hitler did and ship them off somewhere.  I seem to remember hearing somewhere that Putin offered to give the Jews a piece of Russia as a homeland where they would be out of everybodies hair.  Where they wouldn't have to worry about persecutions, fights over ancient "holy lands" or any of that kind of shit.  Why don't you and the rest of the Jews go there.  When you get there, feel free to learn that monkey Spanish language if you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and you are trying to convince people the Holocaust wasn't an historical event? It was Stalin and it was the Jewish Autonomous Oblast. Look it up, you might even learn some real history.
Click to expand...


  If Germany wasn't goaded into war by attacking Poland, probably because of Jewish Poles slaughtering ethnic Germans, Germany would have continued to deport jews.  Which means that there would have been no holocaust.  But no doubt you would have been brainwashed into calling the Jews expulsion a holocaust.  Also, I know more of the real history than you do.  It is you who needs to learn the truth.


----------

